# Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.



## LAC (6. Januar 2018)

Nun bin ich von Bordies förmlich bedrängt worden, diesen  Hvide Sande Thread für das Jahr 2018  zu eröffnen.  Nun hat dieses sicherlich einen bestimmten Grund, den ich gar nicht erwähnen möchte  - jedenfalls kann ich posten, dass  hier jeder Member von Jung bis Alt gute Informationen bekommt, wenn es um die Fischarten geht  und die besten Fangplätze, da ist auch der Fjord mit einbezogen. Und die Leser, die nicht Mitglied sind, können gute Informationn lesen und wenn sie eine spezielle Frage haben - klick - und dann ist die Person Member und kann spezielle Fragen stellen, die sofort  beantwortet werden. Denn die Mitglieder, die mich förmlich für diese Eröffnung "bedrängt" haben, sind kleine Profis und haben schon jede Fischart, die in dieser Region vorkommt am Haken gehabt und ich glaube sagen zu können, dass ich die besten Fangplätze kenne und wenn ich Lust habe auch jeden Fisch fangen kann.
Die Bordies und ich d.h. wir würden uns freuen, wenn dieser Thread voller Leben strahlt und die Angler durch unsere aber auch ihre Erfahrung diesen Thread bereichern.
Vor Jahren hatten wir diesen Thread -  er zählte zu den größten im Bord, jetzt hatte er eine Schaffenspause. Nun ist er erwacht und  das Wissen was wir inzwischen gesammelt haben, möchten wir weiterleiten und neue Erfahrungen lesen d.h. schreibt viel.
Danke!


----------



## Sbiro1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi

 ich freue mich, das hier im Forum so ein Theard eröffnet wurde. Ich fahre 1-2 Mal im Jahr in die Gegend, mal mehr mal Weniger zum Angeln, hab schon einige Sachen ausprobiert, was ich aber noch nie gemacht habe, es ist Brandungsangeln. Das soll sich dieses Jahr ändern. Bin Mitte April im Söndervig und wäre sehr dankbar über jeden Tipp, was Angelplätze, Montagen,Köderbeschaffung, Wurfweite, Gewichte u.s.w.Muss noch dazu sagen, bin kompletter Anfänger, was Brandungsangeln betrifft.



 Gruß

 Sbiro


----------



## okram24 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Sbiro 1, zum Brandungsangeln kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben, aber im April sollte auf Hering bestimmt was gehen! 

Ich würde hier auch gerne eine alte Tradition wieder aufleben lassen, das ist die Rubrik "Hvide Sande aktuell"! 
Zu dieser Rubrik sollten Boardies, die vor Ort sind möglichst täglich einen kurzen Lagebericht schreiben! 

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Sbiro 1
In unseren Reihen, d.h. Bordies die nach Hvide Sande bzw. Umgebung fahren, werden sicherlich Dir noch einige gute Fangmethoden nennen. Ich bin nicht der große Brandungsangler in dieser Region, da ich nicht die Zeit habe und dieses nur gelegentlich mache, wenn ich mit zum Strand gehen soll. Kenne jedoch einige Fangplätze und die von den Erzählungen  - sie sollen südlich von Hvide Sande sein z.B. in Bjerregard aber auch noch weiter südlicher in Vejers Strand, wo Du mit dem Wagen am Strand bis zur Wasserkante fahren kannst, dort ist der beste Fangplatz bis zur Absperrung zu fahren. Inzwischen wird in Vejers auch ein Angelwettbewerb durchgeführt.
Und bedenke - wenn Du mit dem Wagen am Strand fährst, das Du nicht bis zur Wasserkante fährst, denn schnell sitzt der ganze Wagen auf Sand.
Wenn der Sand (der ein rundes Korn hat) feucht ist und der Wagen darauf steht, wird der Sand weggedrückt und beim anfahren geht es ganz schnell - dan liegt der Wagen im Sand und ein Abschleppwagen muss kommen. Das gilt an allen Stränden. 
Mitte April besteht die Möglichkeit - wenn sie schon da sind -  Heringe zu fangen, die kannst Du überall mit Paternoster fangen aber am besten an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande - da sie dort konzentriert d.h. auf kleinsten Raum förmlich gebündelt vorkommen.
Bedenke beim Brandugsangeln auch, dass  außer der Gezeitenströmung die förmlich rein und raus geht, auch noch eine Strömung von Nord nach Süd geht.
Solltest du an den Stränden verstärkt Muscheln finden liegt etwas nördliche eine Muschelbank wo sich gerne Plattfische aufhalten d.h. etwas nördlicher von diesen sichtbaren Muscheln liegt eine Muschelbank im Waser und dann dort  sein Glück versuchen - aber nicht auf mich schimpfen, wenn Du nichts fängst. *lach 
Gruß


Sicherlich werden noch einige Bordies  - gute Fangmethoden nennen.
Ich bin nicht der Spezialist für Ruten und Rollen - ich fange die Fische die die in dieser Gegend vorkommen - alle mit einer Angel.

@ Okram
Marko, das hoffe ich doch auch, daß Lageberichte und Fangmeldungen hier gepostet werden

Gruß


----------



## Sbiro1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Danke für die Hinweise und keine Sorge, ich schimpfe nur auf mich, wenn ich nichts fange D.
Gruß
Sbiro1


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Cool 2018 Hvide Sande.... bin auch im Juni wieder oben... [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ClasicII (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

In Sachen Brandungsangeln habe ich sehr gut Erfahrungen in Argab am Strand gemacht, Strandaufgang Nr. C044 aber auch direkt in Hs am Strand auf der Höhe des dritten Windrades habe ich im letzten September gut gefangen.
Am besten stehen die Chance  wenn man da. 1 Std. Vor Beginn des Hochwassers anfängt zu angeln.
Und ganz wichtig,zum größten Teil reicht es wenn man 15-20 Meter wirft um an den Fisch zu kommen.
Da fällt mir gerad noch ein das der Strand in Houvig auch sehr gut besucht sein soll von Brandungsanglern.
Vorne am Kaufmann rein und immer gerade aus durch.
Eine Stelle kenne ich noch kurz hinter Houvig die ich dir leider nicht beschreiben kann.
Habe den Aufgang zum Strand letzten September selber gesucht,doch leider wurde dort ein kleines Toilettenhäusschen entfernt an dem ich mich sonst immer orientiert hab.
Hoffe könnte dir etwas helfen.
Gruss


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Clasic II
Gute Information - die ich bestätigen kann, da mir Angler dieses auch berichtet haben. 
Wobei die Angelei in Hvide Sande an  und um den Molen rum ich natürlich kenne, weil man dort schnell ist, wobei ja jetzt die Molen etwas länger sind und ich mich Vorfeld vor Ort informiere, ob momentan dort gefangen wird.
Weil ich kein Bock habe, den Weg zu laufen wenn nichts läuft. In Hvide Sande fange ich nur Hering, Makrele, Hornfisch und Aal.
Bin auch mal gezielt vor Jahren für wissenschaftliche Zwecke auf Maifische gegangen - die ich bei offener Schleuse im Kehrwasser gefangen habe.
Probleme habe ich bei den Meeräschen - ich hab zwar in den südlichen Ländern schon hunderte gefangen - aber in Hvide Sande keine, komme jedoch in dem Genuss sie zu beobachten  - das gefällt mir auch. Der Tag wird aber kommen, wo ich sie am Haken bekomme.


----------



## Sbiro1 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Weisst vielleicht jemand, ob ich im Angelladen in HS auch Wattwürmer kaufen kann, oder kann man die auch am Strand buddeln. Wie gesagt, ich war schon oft dort, habe aber noch nie auf so was geachtet.

 @ Classik II danke für Info.
 Gruß
 Sbiro


----------



## okram24 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Sbiro1 schrieb:


> Weisst vielleicht jemand, ob ich im Angelladen in HS auch Wattwürmer kaufen kann, oder kann man die auch am Strand buddeln. Wie gesagt, ich war schon oft dort, habe aber noch nie auf so was geachtet.
> 
> @ Classik II danke für Info.
> Gruß
> Sbiro


http://www.kottfritid.dk/shop/default.asp?page=sub&subid=131

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcowol (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen,

 also Brandungsangeln in HS und Umgebung habe ich letztes Jahr mehrfach versucht und mit Brandungsrute und entsprechendem tackle leider kein Erfolg gehabt, jedoch dann mit Spinnrute und 40gr WG div. Platten angelandet. Man musste also gar nicht so weit rauswerfen. 

 Bezüglich den Wattwürmer kann ich nur das wieder geben, was uns div. Einheimische angeraten haben und okram24 auch verlinkt hat, bei Kottfritid in HS kaufen, da es sonst nirgends welche um HS zu kaufen gibt. 
 Somit immer erst zu Kottfritid und dann ab dafür. In diesem Sinne Petri und auch ich werde im August Sommer wieder den Fjord und die Küste unsicher machen.

 Marco


----------



## compresiceps (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo marcowol
 40Gr Rute schon klar und dann ganz normal mit Doppel-Haken System mit Blei dran oder mit einem anderen System?


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Sbiro1 schrieb:


> Weisst vielleicht jemand, ob ich im Angelladen in HS auch Wattwürmer kaufen kann, oder kann man die auch am Strand buddeln. Wie gesagt, ich war schon oft dort, habe aber noch nie auf so was geachtet.
> 
> @ Classik II danke für Info.
> Gruß
> Sbiro



@Sbiro, 
Inzwischen hast Du ja schon die Einkaufsquelle für Wattwürmer. Diese Firma, ist die einzige, die Wattwürmer fangen darf. Die Firma beliefert damit,  Angelgeschäfte in Dänemark aber auch in Deutschland - so wurde mir berichtet.  
Des weiteren wurde erwähnt, dass es verboten ist, selbst welche zu fangen - nur zur Information.


----------



## marcowol (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*



compresiceps schrieb:


> Hallo marcowol
> 40Gr Rute schon klar und dann ganz normal mit Doppel-Haken System mit Blei dran oder mit einem anderen System?



Hi, sorry, ganz vergessen dazu zu schreiben, hatte einen 40gr Buttlöffel dran, ein Plattfischsystem mit 2 Haken montiert und entsprechend mit Wattwürmern bestückt.
 Aber ich als Angelanfänger hab bis dato in DK folgendes gelernt, viel ausprobieren, mit den Ortskundigen reden, öfter Stellen wechseln und auch mal völlig unsinniges ausprobieren.#a
 Grüße Marco


----------



## Sbiro1 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen

In der kurze Zeit habe ich schon viele nützliche Informationen Gesammelt, möchte mich an der Stelle schon mal dafür bedanken.

Gruß

Sbiro


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*



			
				marcowol
Aber ich als Angelanfänger hab bis dato in DK folgendes gelernt schrieb:
			
		

> Marko, da gebe ich Dir recht, und ein völlig unsinniges ausprobieren - ist der beste Weg um neue Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> Ich habe mal vor zig, zig Jahren ein Kursus für Fliegenfischen belegt, Der "Lehrer" war ein Angler aus dem Verein in dem ich kurze Zeit vorher beigetreten bin. Da sagte er:  wir machen ein kleines Wettfischen - wer die meisten Fische fängt an dem Nachmittag bekommt ein Preis.  Das hörte sich gut an, wir angelten und angelten - alle Methoden mit der Fliegenrute wurden ausprobiert  - es lief nichts, dann nahm ich einen Streamer und am Haken habe ich ein Tauwurm befestigt - hatte damit natürlich Erfolg.
> Als Abends die Fete los ging, erzählte jeder seine Technik - die mit Streamer geangelt hatten konnten das nicht verstehen - da sie keine Erfolge hatten. Da habe ich Ihnen dann gesagt, dass kann ich verstehen, das ihr nichts gefangen habt,  da ich den Fischen zusätzlich noch ein Nachtisch serviert, indem ich am Haken ein Wurm befestig habe. Da wurde der Lehrer wild, ich sagte: keine Aufregung, du hast nur was von Fische fangen gesagt. Er war leider auch einer der Erfolgslosen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HenningOL (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wir wollen Ende April in die Gegend - wir sind mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs. Kann man einen der Campingplätze in der Umgebung besonders empfehlen?

Angeltechnisch sollten Heringe doch da sein, oder?


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ HenningOL
Campingplätze sind ja reichlich in der Gegend - da man ja nicht am Straßenrand  mit Wohnwagen ab eine gewisse Uhrzeit parken darf .
Einer der schönsten ist in Vejers Strand, es ist ein staatl. der in den Dünnen liegt - er kann nur in der Sommerzeit - ich glaube ab April - belegt werden.
Dann ist einer etwas nördlicher in Borsmoose, auch in Strandnäe, dort kannst Du auch mit dem Wagen am Strand fahren und ist auch ein guter Angelplatz. 
Auch entlang des Holmslandklitt , das ist die schmale Landzunge am Fjord, die bis nach Hvide Sande und weiter geht, sind reichlich Campingplätze - sie tun sich kaum was. In Bjerrgard kann man gut Angeln. In Hvide Sande und weiter nördlicher sind auch noch welche.
Möchtest Du mal eine Nacht nicht auf den Campingplatz stehen, könnte ich Dir das auch sagen. Nun kannst Du Dir Gedanken machen, wie Du das erfahren kannst. 
Heringe sind da - so glaube ich  - kannst Du aber nur gut in Hvide Sande fangen. 
Gruß


----------



## HenningOL (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Danke für die Infos - man hat die Qual der Wahl bei den vielen Campingplätzen. Ich wollte wohl Heringe in HS fangen - darum ist Vejers fast etwas weit. Es ist schön da in der Gegend - in den letztens 30 Jahren waren wir öfters da, immer im Ferienhaus - Campingplatz ist also neu für uns.

Ich schau mal welcher es wird


----------



## ClasicII (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin!
Freunde von mir sind von dem Campingplatz in Lyngvig begeistert.
Größtenteils in den Dünen gelegen.
Gruss


----------



## Mark-->HH (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nørre Lyngvig Camping ist/war in der Tat sehr schön. In den letzten Jahren haben wir immer Häuser gehabt, deswegen ist meine Erfahrung etwas angestaubt. Vor 5 Jahren war ich noch einmal auf dem in Nymindegab, der ist aber etwas angelegter, während der in Lyngvig ein Naturgrundstück ist. Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich in Nymindegab Geranien und Jägerzäune vorgefunden habe...


----------



## marcowol (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Marko, da gebe ich Dir recht, und ein völlig unsinniges ausprobieren - ist der beste Weg um neue Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> Ich habe mal vor zig, zig Jahren ein Kursus für Fliegenfischen belegt, Der "Lehrer" war ein Angler aus dem Verein in dem ich kurze Zeit vorher beigetreten bin. Da sagte er: wir machen ein kleines Wettfischen - wer die meisten Fische fängt an dem Nachmittag bekommt ein Preis. Das hörte sich gut an, wir angelten und angelten - alle Methoden mit der Fliegenrute wurden ausprobiert - es lief nichts, dann nahm ich einen Streamer und am Haken habe ich ein Tauwurm befestigt - hatte damit natürlich Erfolg.
> Als Abends die Fete los ging, erzählte jeder seine Technik - die mit Streamer geangelt hatten konnten das nicht verstehen - da sie keine Erfolge hatten. Da habe ich Ihnen dann gesagt, dass kann ich verstehen, das ihr nichts gefangen habt, da ich den Fischen zusätzlich noch ein Nachtisch serviert, indem ich am Haken ein Wurm befestig habe. Da wurde der Lehrer wild, ich sagte: keine Aufregung, du hast nur was von Fische fangen gesagt. Er war leider auch einer der Erfolgslosen.
> 
> ...



Das an der Mole kenn ich gut, waren letztes Jahr dort bei eigentlich perfekten Bedingungen und sind mit dem leichten Geschirr auf Platt von der Mole, Ergebnis nach 4,5h 2 ordentliche gefangen für die Pfanne.
 An einem anderen Tag mit den Kindern im Hafen von HS gewesen, verschieden Vorfächer getestet, Robben beobachtet und die Kinder haben dann mit dem Makrelenvorfach im Schnitt 2-3 (leider zu kleine) Wittlinge aus dem Wasser geholt und das im Minutentakt|bigeyes

 Aber das wohl unglaublichste Erlebnis hatten wir mit den Kindern an den südlichen Fjordausläufern bei Nymindegab, wir waren mit den Kids auf Friedfisch, und beim Einholen der Posenmontage -> Bäm!! Ein 62er Heckt Biss in Pose und 8er Haken, zum Glück bekamen wir den Hecht und die Montage nach einiger Zeit in den Kescher, die Freude bei den Kids über einen richtigen Fisch war groß und die Verwunderung bei uns Erwachsen auch |kopfkrat
 Mein Fazit aus 3 Wochen RinköbingFjord und Küste um Hvide Sand, ein ganz tolles Revier um mit dem Angelvirus infiziert zu werden. Inzwischen hab ich nun den Ba-Wü Angelschein gemacht und freu mich schon auf die nächste Angeltour und den Urlaub in DK im Spätsommer.


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ marcrowol
Im Posting lese ich, die südlichen Ausläufer vom Fjord - kennst Du diesen denn oder meinst du die Stellen links und recht von de Hauptstraße die nach Hvide Sande geht - wo die Esehäuser sind ?
Da war ja mal der ehemaliger Ausläufer vom Fjord, der noch heute ca. 3 km südlicher von der Strasse  - zwar zum Teil versandet - vorhanden ist. 
Gutes Revier für Hecht,  Barsch sowie Rotaugen und einige Laiplätze aufweisen kann z.B.  für den Helt - eine Maränen Art - die im Ringköbing Fjord vorkommt


----------



## marcowol (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC:
 Also die Stellen um die Esehäusser haben wir nach 2 Versuchen gemieden und haben uns weiter südlich orientiert, hier sind wesentlich weniger Angelkollegen unterwegs gewesen und es war mega Idyllisch :m
 (an den Esehäussern und dem Steg war immer viel Betrieb)


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ marcowol
Da gebe ich dir recht, die drei Stege die auf der Seite von den Esehäusern sind - ist was für Kleinkinder, die fühlen sich dort wohl und fangen Stichlinge.
Von dort starte ich immer mit dem Boot, da kenne ich natürlich die Ecken, wo man Barsche überlisten kann. Hecht habe ich da noch nicht gefangen, jedoch südlich von der Straße, gibt es gute Ecken für Barsch und Hecht. Dort sammeln sich natürlich im Sommer an einigen Stellen sehr viele Algen an z.B. an der Brücke, wo man zur anderen Seite über den Fjord gehen kann, die die Angelei nicht mehr schön machen. Der Angler kann sie auch nicht sehen . außer er kennt sich aus - da sie jedes Jahr an der gleichen Stelle sind.
Die Ecke ist traumhaft, ich habe mal in diesem Gebiet ein Hot Spot hier erwähnt - da hatte sich dieser Platz zum Saisonende zu einer Müllkippe entwickelt. Waren natürlich keine Angler  - die ich gefragt habe, nehmen alles wieder mit nach Hause.


----------



## magi (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Bordies die Fische fangen wollen.*



marcowol schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also Brandungsangeln in HS und Umgebung habe ich letztes Jahr mehrfach versucht und mit Brandungsrute und entsprechendem tackle leider kein Erfolg gehabt, jedoch dann mit Spinnrute und 40gr WG div. Platten angelandet. Man musste also gar nicht so weit rauswerfen.
> 
> ...




Soll das ein Scherz sein ?! Um die 50 € für 200 Wattwürmer|uhoh: Da würde ich mir lieber genug Ringler aus Flensburg etc. mitnehmen. Da bleibt dann sogar genug Geld für einen Priest, Knüppel oder Ähnliches über. Der "gemeine" HS-Heringsanger kennt dieses Utensil in 9 von 10 Fällen leider nicht. Die meisten haben es scheinbar nicht gerafft, dass es auch in Dk das Gesetz gilt den Fisch (mit einem Schlag) zu töten. Der "Vorzeige-Trouristenangler" verstaut dann auch gerne die 60cm Hornhechte in 50 cm Drahtsetzkescher - lebend versteht sich. Teures Fremdschähmen dort oben;+


----------



## angelphil1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen, Longtime Reader, First Time Poster....

Ich bin im September für zwei Wochen am südlichen Ende des Fjords (Hemmet, bei Skaven). Wir waren schon mehrmals zum Surfen am Fjord, allerdings bei HS. Bin nach knapp 15 Abstinenz seit letztem Jahr auch wieder dem Angelvirus verfallen, d.h. meine Angeln kommen auf jeden Fall mit.
Mein großer ist dann gute fünf Jahre alt und will auf jeden Fall mitkommen zum Angeln. Da es aber ein Familienurlaub ist, kann ich meine Frau nicht tageweise mit den beiden kleinen allein lassen. Als Boot hab ein SUP (Stand Up Paddle Board) mit Rutenhaltern, das groß genug ist, daß mein Sohn problemlos mit drauf sitzen und Angeln kann. Soweit zur Vorrede, sorry wegen der Ausführlichkeit.

Mein Plan war vom Ferienhaus zum Skerjn A Delta zu paddeln und es da auf Barsch zu probieren. Sieht auf den Satellitenkarten vielversprechend aus.
Kennt sich da jemand aus, ob das Sinn macht?
Hätte sonst auch überlegt bei "Ententeich" ein bisschen auf Hecht zu schleppen. Macht das in der Gegend (Hemmet) Sinn, oder muss ich dafür an eine komplett andere Ecke des Fjords?
Wie gesagt, Tagestouren sind dieses Jahr leider noch keine Option, deshalb hatte ich gehofft möglichst "vor der Haustür" was zu finden, um nicht schon die Hälfte des Freigangs für An- und Abreise zu verbrauchen.

Was ich schon gelesen hab: Nymindegab. Wäre das ne Alternative um mit Sohnemann ein bisschen vom Ufer/Steg zu angeln, wenn es zu sehr windet auf dem Fjord? 

Bei allen Sachen geht's mir nicht darum möglichst große/viele Fische zu fangen, sondern quality-time mit meinem Großen zu verbringen und wenn wir dann abends zwei, drei schöne Barsche für die Pfanne haben ist das eher Bonus als Vorraussetzung.

Herzlichen Dank schon Mal für mögliche Tipps im voraus

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ magi
Wer möchte nicht Millionär werden - mir hat mal ein Gastwirt vor zig Jahren gesagt, wenn ich am Bier 20 Pfennig verdiene und ich es um 20 Pfennig erhöhe , mache ich 100 % mehr Gewinn. Das es in DK etwas teurer ist , ist normal da in DK  25 % MWSt im Preis enthalten ist - und in Touristenorten ist es immer etwas teurer.  Wenn man preiswerter etwas einkaufen kann, sollte man im Vorfeld diese Quelle nutzen.
Wobei Du dort in dem Angelgeschäft eine Angel mit Rolle und Schnur für 25 Euro kaufen kannst, da kannst Du alle Fische mit fangen in der Gegend und sollte es nicht funktionieren, dann klappt es auch nicht mit ein 300 Euro Geschirr. Wenn man schon mit dem spitzen Bleistift rechnet, kostet auch der Transport was, da einige 2 Liter Benzin auf 100 km mehr verbrauchen, weil der Wagen überladen ist mit Angelkram und Dachgepäckkiste.
Nun möchte ich nicht über die Angler schimpfen, wenn jedoch die Angelei in Hvide Sande auf einen Film festgehalten würde, dann sehen die Angler schlecht aus - in meinen Augen sind unter den viele Menschen die dort Fische fangen nur ganz wenige die vernünftig Angeln,  teilweise sehen sie gierig aus und sind auch noch gereizt und verteidigen ihren Platz, denn ich habe auch schon Kämpfe gesehen. Das ist ja nicht mehr normal - und wirft ein neg. Bild auf die Angler - da ja hunderte von Besuchern sich täglich das Schauspiel dort ansehen.

@ angelphil 1
mit dem Boot hast Du doch sehr gute Karten, Fische zu fangen, wobei im Skjern Delta  Du nicht Fische fangen darfst. Vom Ufer kannst Du mit Sohnemann in Nymindegab Angeln - auch weiter südlich gibt es gute Stellen, für Barsch und Hecht. Du kannst auch mit dem Boot in Nymindegab starten und halte Dich schön an den Uferseiten - meistens westlich, dann bist Du windgeschützt vom Schilfgürtel. Dort sind  Stellen um die 4 m Tiefe. und fahre bis Höhe des gelben Hauses - welche rechts (östlich) oben auf einer Düne steht. Anker oder Stein im Netz nicht vergessen.


----------



## angelphil1 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC: vielen Dank für die Tipps! Wo finde ich denn die Beschränkungen für das Skjern Delta? Ich hab nur was über die höher gelegenen Regionen am Skjern gefunden. Zum Angeln südlich von Nymindegab: reicht da die normale Fisketegn Angelkarte für Meer und Fjord oder brauche ich eine separate Gewässerkarte. Nymindegab werde ich auf jeden Fall testen wenn es am Fjord zu windig ist. Macht denn der Fjord selbst überhaupt Sinn in der Region, wenn das Skjern Delta tabu ist? 

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Angelphil1
Generell ist da Angeln an der Mündung eines Fließgewässers verboten - es ist ein Schutzgebiet - da sich dort ja die Fische wie Lachs, Meerforelle u.a. sammeln, die ins Fließgewässer aufsteigen - nun kann ich Dir nicht sagen wie groß dieser Schutzraum ist ca. 500 m links und rechts . Außerdem kommst Du mit deinem "Schiff" nicht zum Angeln, da Du nur am Paddeln bist, denn die Skjern Au zählt zu den größten Flüssen Dänemarks und hat ein starke Strömung.  Für die Skjern Au benötigst Du außer den staatl. Schein den jeder haben muss, zusätzlich noch eine Angelschein für die Skjen A der auch Grenzen hat. 
Mit dem staatl. Angelschein kannst Du überall wo staatl. Gewässer sind, wie Nordsee und Fjord angeln. In Hvide Sande jedoch benötigst Du in in der Saisonzeit wenn die Heringe da sind, einen zusätzlichen Tagesschein im Hafenbereich bzw. Brückenbereich, den man im Angelladen dort bekommen kann. Der Angler hat dann auch die Möglichkeit Fische in einem Haus zu säubern und Eis bekommt er auch.
Du fragst, ob es in der Region im Fjord selbst Sinn macht - wo willst Du denn sonst Angeln ? und dann noch kostenlos. Im Fjord kannst du Hecht Barsch, Rotaugen , Aal und den Helt eine Maränen Art fangen - sollte ich einen vergessen haben, wie Stichling oder was sich noch bewegt, dann können Bordies diese nennen.
Du erwähnst Nymindegab würdest Du testen, wenn es am Fjord zu windig ist -Nymindegab ist der Fjord - der Fjord ist ja für kleine Boote gefährlich und dein Boot zählt ja zu den Unterseebooten. - schön dem Sohnemann ein Schwimmweste anziehen. 
Nun gebe ich Dir noch einen Rat, der Wind kommt ja meistens vom Meer, d.h. Du muss dann an der westlichen Schilfkante entlang paddeln, dann bist Du windgeschützt - paddels Du einfach so rum und dein Boot wird vom Wind im Schilf gedrückt, dann war´s das, denn Du kommst nicht mehr mit deinem Boot aus dem Schilf, der Wind drückt schneller das Boot wieder ins Schilf. Um dort raus zu kommen, geht es nur, wenn  du das Boot in Windrichtung drehst, d.h. Du stehst im Wasser und machst das, dann muss du den Kahn  in Windrichtung schnell schieben und dabei  auf den Kahn springen und schnell paddeln, daß Du von der Schilfkante kommst. Ich habe genug Personen beobachtet, die an der Schilfkante ihr Boot, was sie sich geliehen haben - nach Hause ziehen.


----------



## marcowol (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Als ich vor gut einem Jahr in meine Urlaubsplanung für Bork Havn eingestiegen bin ,hab ich ebenfalls etwas recherchiert und folgende Infos gesammelt bzw. die Links gespeichert.

gute Übersicht der Schutzzonen (leider auf dänisch)
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Kyst/fiskeriregulering

Infos zu den Tages und Wochenkarten für Hvide Sande:
http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/

alles zur Skjern A Angelei:
http://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/angelregeln-auf-deutsch/

Die Tageskarte für Hvide Sande ist für Papa´s mit Kindern echt ne tolle Sache, da hier ziemlich gut gefangen wird und die passende Infrastruktur ebenfalls bereitgestellt wird bzw. in der Nähe ist. (Toiletten, Crushed Ice Box, Filetierraum, Spielplatz...)

Bei der Skjern A muss ich ehrlich gestehen, das wir Papa´s uns das gespart haben, da wir beide nur Änfänger sind und wir das Lachsangeln den Profi´s überlassen wollten. Aber allein die Radtour durch das Au Delta ist ein Erlebnis, welches ich jedem nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## wattläufer (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wir, 4 Angelkollegen und ich fahren nun schon 6 jahre nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Aus unserer Erfahrung muß ich sagen, das nach erheben der Gebühren fürs Angeln dort das Angeln wesentlicher entspannter geworden ist. Frage ist, ob die Abnahme der Osteuropäischen Mitangler der Grund sind weiß ich nicht!! Auf jeden Fall sind wir der Meinung, das sich dort sowohl das Angeln auf Hering und auf Forelle lohnt. Es kommt auch immer auf das eigene Verhalten an. Ich freue mich jedenfalls dieses Jahr wieder auf Hvide Sande nachdem ich letztes Jahr nach unserem Urlaub dort 3 Monate im Krankenhaus im Koma gelegen habe. Den Urlaub werden meine Kollegen und ich jedenfalls genießen.:vik:

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## angelphil1 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC: danke für die vielen Tipps! 
Ich hab mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt, die Schutzzonenregelung mit den Mündungen kenne ich natürlich. Was ich versuche herauszubekommen ist, wo die "Trennlinie" zwischen Skjern und Fjord verläuft, da davon ja die Lage des Schutzbereiches abhängt.

Das Schwimmwesten beim Angeln vom Boot (gerade bei so einer "Luftmatratze" wie meinem  ) mit Kindern nicht nur mitgeführt, sondern angelegt sind, ist völlig klar. Und wie gesagt, auf den "großen" Fjord bei uns am Haus geht's bei max. 2 Beaufort mit Sohnemann. Sicherheit steht da an 1. Stelle....

Der Tipp mit dem auf der Luvseite  paddeln, ist super, hätte ich aber sowieso gemacht, wie Eingangs erwähnt, ich komme vom Windsurfen.

Die Frage danach ob der Fjord in dem Bereich gut ist bezog sich wirklich auf den absoluten Nahbereich von Hemmet Strand, um das Fahren und Aufbauen zu sparen, wenn ich mal ein 3h Fenster zum Angeln hab. 


@marcowol: Herzlichen Dank für die Links, das ist GENAU was ich gesucht hab! Perfekt! Und mein Plan scheint möglich zu sein: Einfach den Schilfgürtel östlich von Skaven abzufischen, da die Skjern Schutzzone nördlich davon liegt. Und das direkt westlich von Hemmet ein Bach mit Schutzzone in den Fjord mündet hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so schnell rausgefunden, wenn ich die Karte nicht gehabt hätte.

Ob wir Hvide Sande mal probieren hängt dann ein bisschen vom Wetter ab, aber die Tageskarte ist ja mehr als fair vom Preis her...

Dann heißt es jetzt also acht Monate Vorfreude genießen  ..

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Wattläufer
Ich glaube und hoffe, du bist wieder gut drauf und es geht dir besser nach dem monatelangen koma im krankenhaus.
Das sich das angeln auf hering in hvide sande lohnt, kann ich bestätigen. Ich setze noch einen drauf, denn auf hornhecht zählt dieser platz zu den besten  in europa - ich kenne keinen besseren auf hornhecht. Ist logisch, da alle fische durch die schleuse wollen - kommen sie vor und nach diesem nadelöhr halt in großen schulen vor.
Auf forelle jedoch, habe ich lange überlegt, was ich falsch gemacht habe, da ich das nicht sagen kann.

@ angelphil1
als surfer kennst du dann ja die gefahren, wobei hier ja auch andere bordies lesen, die nicht die erfahrung haben.  
Die gefahr ist ja, das dieser fjord sehr flach ist, etwa 50 % der gesamtfläche ist gerade mal 1 m tief und bei sturm bauen sich wellen auf, die durch die untiefe gebrochen werden. Dadurch entsteht förmlich ein kochendes wasser, da die wellen förmlich jetzt von allen seiten kommen, wo die person im wasser ein spielball der natur wird. Hinzu kommt, die wenigsten menschen fehlt das wissen über die gefahren im wasser, daß z.b. bei einem plötzlichen wellenschlag wo man wasser im mundbereich bekommt, der mensch automatisch reagiert, d.h.die person bekommt einen stimmritzenkrampf - automatisch  schließt der mensch die luftröhre. Das passiert auch bei einem menschen, der jetzt denkt bei mir nicht. 
Durch diesen krampf wird die person dann ohnmächtig, d.h. er kann nichts mehr machen, dann erst löst sich der krampf und danach fließt bzw. füllt sich die lunge mit wasser
Es ist zwar grob erwähnt, jedoch so habe ich es gelernt  - man sagt auch es ist ein trockener tod. 
Nun habe ich etwas erfahrung d.h. ich habe viel getaucht und auch weltweit an tauchexpeditionen teilgenommen sowie auch in dieser zeit mehrere menschen das leben gerettet  aber auch gesucht und gefunden - drei mit tödl. ausgang einer sogar unterm eis. d.h. ich kenne mich schon etwas aus.
In hvide sande habe ich ein kind an der schleuse aus dem wasser geholt, da  die mutter des kindes nur noch fische im kopf hatte - und ihr kind am geländer am turnen war, bis es  im wasser lag. Bin hinter her gesprungen - alles nochmal gut gegangen, da ich es sofort am kragen hatte.
Ich erwähne dieses, da nur wenige angler ahnung von den gefahren der einzelnen  gewässer haben - ich werde nie vergessen, als ich hier mitglied  im anglerboard wurde und ich auf den seiten vom gelben riff schaute, daß einer  mit seinem schlauchboot mit einer nähmaschine als motor zum gelben riff fahren wollte - damit er sich nicht verfährt, wollte er den angelkutter begleiten - das problem ist, das dieses andere auch lesen und einige glauben - bzw. sogar toll finden.
Wenn man einen kleinen durchblick hat, muss man sich ab und zu fragen, was läuft da eigentlich ab.


----------



## wattläufer (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Lac
Wenn ich mit der Fliegenrute und einer Allerweltsfliege in Aargab 5 Forellen und in Lodberg hede auch 3 Forellen fange dann ist das für meine Verhältnisse ein sehr gutes Ergebniss. Zumal ich gerade mit dem Fliegenangeln angefangen bin. Auch sonst habe ich immer meine Forelle gefangen, und wenn ich in 14 Tagen Urlaub nur 1 Forelle gefangen habe, bin ich auch nicht böse, da ich mich Trotzdem sehr gut beim Angeln erhohlt habe. bei uns in Deutschland versucht man ja mit immer neuen Vorgaben uns das Angeln zu vermiesen.
Das mit den Kindern kann ich allerdings auch bestätigen, die nicht mehr beachtet werden wenn wie im Rausch geangelt wird.

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Wattläufer
Deine Fänge sind nicht nur gut sondern Super!  Garatulation! 
Im ersten Posting erwähntest du, Hvide Sande und im gleichen Satz die Fänge von den Heringen und Forellen. 
Da dachte ich, du meintest in Hvide Sande den  Schleusenbereich wo halt die Heringe gefangen werden und mir reichlich Gedanken gemacht, wie kann Bordie Wattläufer in Hvide Sande Forellen fangen. 
In dem Put und Take See, der südlich an der Schleuse auf der Fjordseite liegt, sind natürlich Zuchtforellen, die man fangen kann, wenn man bezahlt hat. 

Vor zig Jahren habe ich dort mal eine Meerforelle an der Schleuse  - nur gedrillt - ein Freund von mir hatte sie gefangen - ich musste sie jedoch drillen von der Straße über die Wiese  - d.h. über den Köpfen der ganzen Angler -Richtung Meer - zur Steinschüttung hin und dort an der Steinschüttung auch noch ohne Kescher gelandet,  das war natürlich ein Schauspiel für die anderen Angler. Mein Kollege hatte Angst sie zu verlieren und sagte nur, du muss das machen mit dem drillen über die ganzen Angler - ich will sie nur haben - hat geklappt.
Oft sehe ich Mefos aber auch Lachse wie sie im Wasser stehen oder ihre Runden drehen und  auch Luftsprünge machen  - tolles Schauspiel ! 
Wobei heute das Angeln auf Mefo und Lachs an der Schleuse verboten ist.

 Normal ist auch das Angeln in Hafenanlagen, Staustufen, Brücken, Flußmündungen um nur einige zu nennen verboten - so kenne ich es.

In Hvide Sande ist alles anders, die Stadt lebt ja vom Angeltourismus und die Herren und Damen, die in der Gemeinde das sagen haben, die sind nicht dumm, die förden den Angeltourismus - siehe die neue Reinigungshalle sowie Angelplätze auf dem Wasser - das ist alles Super und ein genialer  Kreislauf - Sitzplätze und Tische wo die ganze Familie sitzen kann ist vorhanden, und Buden wo man schnell mal ein Würstchen oder Kaffee holen kann sind auch da - das ist eine tolle Sache. 
Sie denken nicht nur an den Angler, die ganze Familie wird mit einbezogen. Super dieser Kreislauf.  
Auch wenn man Zuhause sagt, verdammt ich habe viel Geld ausgegeben - aber was soll´s -  2000 Heringe sind ja auch was. Neue Gefriertruhe liegt auch noch drin und dann geht es nächstes Jahr, richtig zur Sache.


----------



## wattläufer (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ LAC
mit den Forellen hatte ich mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt #q, kann mit 68 Jahren schon mal passieren|supergri|supergri. Ich kann bloß nicht nachempfinden, wenn Leute meinen sie müßten am Put and Take Massenfänge machen, nur weil sie bezahlt haben. Ist hier in Deutschland auch nicht so.
Super nett war es letztes Jahr im Mai in Aargab, wo der Besitzer wechselte und am Tag nach der Neueröffnung um die Teiche ging und Kaffee und leckeren Kuchen umsonst verteilte.
Wenn ich denn auch noch sehe, wieviel Fisch zweimal die Woche eingesetzt wird kann ich auch nicht von Abzocke reden. Wer dann nichts fängt sollte sich dann selbst hinterfragen.
Ich kann nur jedem raten nach Hvide Sande oder Umzu fahren und dort zu angeln oder einfach nur die Natur zu genießen.
Wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon auf eine Woche vom 5. Mai an in
Haurvig.

Gruß Wattläufer#h#h


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Wattläufer
Das kommt schon mal vor in unserem Alter,  ich werde in diesem Jahr 75 - kann viel berichten vom Angeln. 
Die Put und Take Anlagen  in Dänemark kann man natürlich nicht mit denen in Deutschland vergleichen. Einige hier in der Gegend sind sehr gut,  wobei andere halt nicht so gut sind - jedenfalls sind hier reichlich und ich könnte 10 auflisten im Umkreis von 15 km in der Gegend um Nr. Nebel. Ich liebe die Angelei nicht an diesen Anlagen, da die Fische sich anders verhalten - ich locke sie dort immer mit Kieselsteine an - das funktioniert gut. Würde man dieses in ein kleines Fließgewässer machen, sind alle Fische verschwunden.

Wenn die Berufsfischerei in Hvide Sande zusammen bricht - der Tag wird kommen, dann kommt ganz schnell der Tag, wo Angler in Hvide Sande Tretboote mieten können womit sie mit Frauchen oder Sohnemann  zu Fangbecken fahren, wo sie Makrelen, Meeräschen Heringe und andere Meeresfische fangen können.  Das ist keine Schnapsidee, in Japan kann man dieses schon erleben und wird gut angenommen. 
Die Goldgräberstädte, die boomten früher auch, heute ist es ein Freilichtmuseum geworden und Besucher können sich anschauen, wo John Wayne den scharfen Schützen gespielt hat.


----------



## benzy (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Wenn die Berufsfischerei in Hvide Sande zusammen bricht - der Tag wird kommen, dann kommt ganz schnell der Tag, wo Angler in Hvide Sande Tretboote mieten können womit sie mit Frauchen oder Sohnemann  zu Fangbecken fahren, wo sie Makrelen, Meeräschen Heringe und andere Meeresfische fangen können.  Das ist keine Schnapsidee, in Japan kann man dieses schon erleben und wird gut angenommen.
> Die Goldgräberstädte, die boomten früher auch, heute ist es ein Freilichtmuseum geworden und Besucher können sich anschauen, wo John Wayne den scharfen Schützen gespielt hat.



Gab es nicht so eine Anlage vor 3-4 Jahren nicht schon mal in Thyboron? Dort wo die Fähre abfährt?


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ benzy 
 Grüße dich - Salve Vagina Augustus, diese saftige Welt gefällt mir! 

Es kann sein, dass  dort ein Betreiber sich Gedanken gemacht hat - wie kann ich den Anglern Fische konzentriert anbieten, damit sie glücklich werden - das fängt ja mit Put und Take Anlagen an,  geht über solche Netzanlagen und endet beim Home-Angeln - da fängt man Fische aus dem Wohnzimmer aus der Badewanne die im Nebenraum steht - und ist gleichzeitig für den Besatz zuständig und kauft als erstes eine Forelle von 70 cm, damit man mitreden kann.
Ich bin ein alter Mann und habe zu diesen neuen Fangmethoden keine Beziehung,  ich liebe nicht diese fortschrittlich schnellen Erfolgserlebnisse.
Torsten, das kann sein, dass in Thyboron, ein Däne dieses Versuch gestartet hat, da er es erfahren oder sogar gesehen hat in Japan und gehandelt hat, nach dem Motto:  was ein Japaner kann,  kann  auch ein Däne! 
Das wird irgendwann mal kommen und für jeden Pott findet man einen Deckel - dann sagt einer in der Mittagspause zu seinen Kollegen,  ich fahr mal eben mit dem Tretboot etwas angeln.  Wenn dann einer fragt: welchen Köder nimmst du?  Warum Köder - Reißen ist angesagt! 
Genügend Personen wird man finden - die diese Fangmethoden lieben.

Es gibt ja zig Fangmethoden, früher haben die Dänen - förmlich mit den Händen reichlich Wale in DK gefangen - eine Zunft von ca. 30 Mann gab es im kleinen Belt, die in der Zeit, wenn das Wasser langsam in der Ostsee zu frieren begann  und die Wale aus der Ostsee durch den kleinen Belt zur Nordsee schwimmen mussten, im kleinen Belt abgefangen. Mit Reisigbesen (die sie auf dem Wasseroberfläche geschlagen haben) wurden sie in eine Bucht auf der Insel Fünen getrieben und dann förmlich im knietiefen Wasser bestialisch abgeschlachtet - die Bucht färbte sich Blutrot. 

Wenn ich die Put & Take Seen in Dänemark sehe, dann ist Dänemark in meinen Augen förmlich darin Weltmeister, da sie in DK wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen, da jeder Bauer ganz schnell ein Loch buddeln kann und dann hat er sich eine neue Einnahmequelle geschaffen - das Wasser kommt vom Grund und in der Holzkiste liegt das Geld vom Angler.  Wobei der Staat einige Anlagen inzwischen zu gemacht hat, weil sie eine Verbindung zum Fließgewässer hatten und durch den Besatz der durchgeführt wurde, die einheimische Fischfauna gefährdet wurde.


----------



## raubangler (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> ...
> Möchtest Du mal eine Nacht nicht auf den Campingplatz stehen, könnte ich Dir das auch sagen.
> ...



Hi.
Wäre das auch ein privater Stellplatz für Wohnmobile?
|rolleyes

Und für alle....
Das wichtigste Utensil für Hvide Sande ist ein grosser Benzinkocher, wo auch eine grosse Pfanne raufpasst (Coleman etc.).
Es gibt nichts leckeres, als Heringe direkt vom Haken in die Pfanne.
Geht aber eigentlich nur Outdoor - deshalb der Benzinbrenner...


----------



## okram24 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

...oder ein Holzkohlegrill!

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raubangler
wild Camping machen ist ja verboten in DK. Nun kenne ich Stellen, da kann man mit dem Wohnmobil auf einen Parkplatz stehen und ist umgeben von Dünen. Will man ihn sehen, muss man speziell dort hin fahren. Ich könnte dir diese Plätze nennen. Übernachten darf man dort auch nicht - einen Bekannten habe ich diesen Platz mal gezeigt - er war begeistert. Als ich am nächsten Tag zu dem Platz fuhr um zu sehen ob er dort noch war.  Da saß er dort und sagte: das ist mir noch nie passiert, ich bin eingeschlafen auf dem sofa - kann ich verstehen, da er tagsüber nur geangelt hat. 
Das mit den Heringen in der Pfanne oder auf dem Grill - was Du erwähnst - das kannst du doch immer machen in Hvide Sande. Mein Freund Bordie Okram (Marko) kennt das, da wir dieses schon zusammen mehrmals direkt an der Schleuse  in der Veranstaltungs bzw. Musik-Muschel schon gemacht haben. War Super -  war ein kleines Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande wo um die 10 Personen verpflegt wurden.
Da ich nichts mehr lese und sehe,  muss wohl das Treffen von Angelboard Mitglieder nicht mehr existieren.  Im letzten Jahr,  habe ich einen Angler aus eine Gruppe angesprochen, weil er gut gefangen hatte und gefragt, kommt ihr vom Anglerboard, nein sagte er aus Polen. Super sagte ich - kannst gut Fische fangen.


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, jetzt was für die Profis.
Am 12. Mai findet in Vejers Strand ein Angelwettkampf statt
Die DM Meisterschaft auf Steinbutt, wo Preise in Höhe von 15.000 Kronen auf die Sieger warten. Kinder können auch daran teilnehmen und die einzelnen Fischarten werden getrennt bewertet d.h. wenn man kein Steinbutt fängt, kann man immer noch der König von einer Scholle werden.
Die Anmeldung muss bis Anfang Mai vorgenommen werden und kostet 100 Kronen für Kinder/ Jugendliche und 200 Kronen für Erwachsene. Darin ist enthalten Kaffee, Würstchen usw.
Wer Interesse hat kann über das Internet Kontakt zum Veranstalter aufnehmen und wer mehr Wissen möchte mir eine pn senden 
Die Veranstaltung wir seit wenigen Jahren durchgeführt und so wie ichgehört habe, wurde auch immer gut gefangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



> Am 12. Mai findet in Vejers Strand ein Angelwettkampf statt
> Die DM Meisterschaft auf Steinbutt, wo Preise in Höhe von 15.000 Kronen auf die Sieger warten.



Das hört sich cool an. Denkst du als "Tourist" hat man da eine Chance oder ist das wirklich nur was für absolute "Kenner bzw. Könner"?


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Franz,
diese Veranstaltung bzw. Wettkampf  ist ja erst zwei, drei Jahre alt. So wie ich gelesen habe - wurde immer was gefangen. Natürlich hat man dort als Tourist eine Chance, weil ja Vejers Strand förmlich nur von Feriengästen aufgesucht wird. 
Mit dieser Veranstaltung, will man - so sehe ich es - den Tourismus fördern so wie in Hvide Sande das Heringsfestival abläuft, wobei dieses ja schon wie eine Kirmes aufgezogen wird. 
Man kann dieses Angeln in Vejers nicht mit Hvide Sande vergleichen, wo der Schwarmfisch wie Hering und Makrele konzentriert sich aufhält und förmlich oft mehr Angler da sind als Fische. *lach
In Vejers sieht man ein, zwei Angler und ich kenne auch die Stellen, wo man gute Chancen hat - da ich oft Angler über die Schulter geschaut sowie mit ihnen Gespräche geführt habe. Ich selbst habe dort noch nicht geangelt, obwohl wir dort ein Haus haben. 
So wie ich gelesen habe, wird vorher auch ein Kursus für Beginner angeboten.  Wenn man zu der Zeit dort ein Ferienhaus gebucht hat oder buchen will und Angler ist,  kann man ja daran teilnehmen - man kann ja nichts verlieren nur gewinnen. 
Wobei ich sage - die Touristen die dort angeln haben eine Chance und es wird sicherlich auch ein Turist gewinnen, denn die wenigen Menschen, die dort offiziell wohnen - haben nichts mit Angeln zu tun.
Das Örtchen Vejers Strand - das bestand mal aus ganz wenigen Häusern, die man an einer Hand abzählen konnte - heute sind da Ferienhäuser, die man nur mit einer Rechenmaschine erfassen kann und mehrere Agenturen verwalten, weil die Eigentümer in den Städten leben. 
Ist ein schönes altes Ferienstätchen, wo die Ferienhäuser zwischen den Dünen und Wälder gebaut wurden - was heute gar nicht mehr möglich wäre. Von Inge das Haus liegt in der ersten Reihe auf einer Düne und man kann von der Terrasse die Hirsche beobachten und hört das Meer rauschen.
Wenn Du dort am Wettkampf teilnehmen möchtest - fahre hin - Du wirst es nicht bereuen, auch wenn Du nicht als Sieger nach Hause fährst - da Vejers zu den schönsten Badeorten Dänemarks zählt.
Solltest Du fahren - kleine pn, dann kann ich Dir noch kostenlos etwas besorgen, damit der Urlaub noch besser wird.  
Gruß


----------



## wattläufer (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Spezielle Frage an LAC,
ab wann kann man in Hvide Sande von den Molen aus Makrelen fangen! Wir sind am 5-12 Mai vor Ort.

Gruß Wattläufer#h


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Spezielle Frage an LAC,
> ab wann kann man in Hvide Sande von den Molen aus Makrelen fangen! Wir sind am 5-12 Mai vor Ort.
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer#h


Im Mai ist es noch zu früh. Konzentriert euch auf Hering und Hornhecht, das dürfte dann top sein. Makrelen würde ich in der Regel im Juli und August erhoffen.
Grüße, Michael 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse J (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Mist !
Wir sind vom 04.05 - 11.05 vor Ort .... da verpasse ich den Angelwettkampf :c
Hatte meiner Frau das gleich geschrieben und sie meinte dann das ich doch was für das WE noch suchen solle , dann bleiben wir noch bis zum 13.05 , isse nicht nett  .
Aber ich bezweifel das ich da was für 2 Nächte finden werde ....

lg Jörg


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das sind die Plakate zur Veranstaltung


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Spezielle Frage an LAC,
> ab wann kann man in Hvide Sande von den Molen aus Makrelen fangen! Wir sind am 5-12 Mai vor Ort.
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer#h



Wattläufer, wenn es schön warm ist im Frühjahr kannst du Glück haben von der Mole - ich hab schon mal welche um die Zeit gefangen - ist aber keine Garantie.

@Franz 16 , das hat doch gut geklappt

Hier die Termine vom Heringsfestival 2018 in Hvide Sande

Dänemarks größter Angelwettbewerb und die inoffizielle Weltmeisterschaft im Heringsangeln 27. – 29. April 2018.

Gut das sie inoffiziell schreiben - denn mit einer Hand voll Heringe ist schon mal einer Sieger d.h. "Weltmeister" geworden - aber auch da sind gute Preise zu gewinnen. Inzwischen kommen aus ganz Europa die Angler ob Frau , Mann oder Kind angereist. so wie gesagt wird ist es ja das "Tor zur Welt", denn wenn man auf der Brücke steht oder im Zelt sitzt und schön besoffen ist und den Blick in Richtung Meer schweift und dabei die Augen  ganz langsam klein werden - weil die Sonnenstrahlen blenden, dann fühlt man sich - auch wenn man nicht geangelt hat - wie ein Weltmeister weil alles Super ist. 
Kleiner Scherz - man muss das ganz locker sehen - was dort aufgezogen wird, hat sich von Jahr zu Jahr verbessert und die Preise sind gewaltig. Ein Besuch lohnt sich !


----------



## anschmu (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Mist !
> Wir sind vom 04.05 - 11.05 vor Ort .... da verpasse ich den Angelwettkampf :c
> Hatte meiner Frau das gleich geschrieben und sie meinte dann das ich doch was für das WE noch suchen solle , dann bleiben wir noch bis zum 13.05 , isse nicht nett  .
> Aber ich bezweifel das ich da was für 2 Nächte finden werde ....
> ...


Moin , frag mal bei Esmark nach . Eine preiswerte Hütte für zwei Personen sollte kein Problem sein . Preis hab ich mal angefragt , lag bei Wochenpreis minus 10% . Also bei einer kleinen Hütte kein Problem , da alle Häuser bei Esmark einen guten Standard haben . Werde dies im April in Anspruch nehmen . Allerdings mit 4 Personen , darechnet sich das noch mal etwas güstiger .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Jesse J (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Jo, schaue ich auch nochmal nach.
Habe aber auch schon was gefunden, dierekt im Dorf , ne Hütte aufn Campingplatz. Da rufe ich morgen mal an. Vielleicht klappt es ja :vik:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin 
 sonst die kleine Wohnung über dem Sparmarkt in Hvide Sande, hatten wir über Sylvester kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.
 BG
 Carsten

https://www.feriepartner.de/ferienhaus/hvide-sande-havnegade-803-4/?adults=1


----------



## anschmu (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin
> sonst die kleine Wohnung über dem Sparmarkt in Hvide Sande, hatten wir über Sylvester kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.
> BG
> Carsten
> ...


Carsten , hast du für eine Woche bebucht oder nur tageweise ?


----------



## ClasicII (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin!
Ich habe schon mal Anfang Mai Makrelen beim Heringsangeln gefangen.
Letztes Jahr wurden Anfang Okt. Sogar noch Makrele gefangen.
Ich sag immer ...Die Fische haben keinen Kalender in der Tasche nach dem sie sich Stichuhr mäßig halten #c
Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel und lässt das Angeln niemals langweilig werden,zum glück#6

Gruss


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hej Anschmu,
 wir waren3 Nächte oben.
 ist inkl. Endreinigung, Handtücher, Bettwäsche und Strom also einziehen urlauben und leider wieder abfahren.


----------



## wattläufer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ LAC
Seit wann liefert denn die Webcam von Hvide Sande solch gestochen scharfe Bilder? Jetzt muß ich meine Mitangler warnen, das sie sich vorm Heringsangeln rasieren und das eventuelle Flirtversuche mit Anglerinnen zuhause erkennbar sind.:q:q
Nicht, das wir nachhause kommen und das Türschloß ist ausgewechselt.

Gruß Wattläufer|wavey:


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> @ LAC
> Seit wann liefert denn die Webcam von Hvide Sande solch gestochen scharfe Bilder? Jetzt muß ich meine Mitangler warnen, das sie sich vorm Heringsangeln rasieren und das eventuelle Flirtversuche mit Anglerinnen zuhause erkennbar sind.:q:q
> Nicht, das wir nachhause kommen und das Türschloß ist ausgewechselt.
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer|wavey:



@ Wattläufer,
ich kann es dir nicht sagen, da ich dort nicht drauf gehe - es kann nur am wetter bzw. kamera  liegen.
Du solltest jedoch die warnung trotzdem aussprechen, es kann ja sein, daß einige Mitglieder fotos machen und diese dann hier veröffentlichen, wo deine mitangler sichtbar werden und in den händen gar keine angel haben sondern was anderes - z.b. richtig dicke fische - dann kommt zuhause freude auf.

Was die kamera nicht zeigt - ich habe gerade gelesen, das unser anglerbord nicht mehr die führung hat  - es wäre schade wenn es untergehen würde.
Gruß


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Darum mag ich dieses Forum:
Wenn man _irgendwas_ sucht, dann findet man auch _irgendwas_! #6#6#6

Unsere Sommerurlaubspläne sollen endlich konkret werden, und vor allem ein Deckel drauf. Denn das Angebot an Ferienhäusern ist ja mittlerweile riesig, aber die Leute buchen - gefühlt - immer früher!?!#c

Wir haben beschlossen in diesem Jahr wieder mal nach Dänemark zu fahren. Ruhe, Wind, Strände, und ein bisschen Angeln soll sein...

Geplant ist eine Woche in der Region Ebeltoft (oder evtl. noch Fyn), und für die andere Woche haben wir ein paar nette Häuser in Bjerregard entdeckt.
Und was sehe ich als ich mir das ganze mal auf Google Maps betrachte: Hvide Sande ist ganz in der Nähe! :vik:
Der Ort, an den ich als leidenschaftlicher Heringsangler schon lange plane, zur Saison mal hin zu fahren!!!

Nun wird´s zwar leider Mitte August, aber ich hoffe doch die Gegend bietet auch im Hochsommer diverse Angelmöglichkeiten?!

Ich werde mir gleich mal in Ruhe diesen, und je nachdem was es sonst noch so gibt an Threads über HS durchlesen, und freue mich über Tipps von Euch über die Angelei dort im Sommer!
#h

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Du kannst immer Fische fangen - egal wann Du kommst. Einige Fischarten kommen aber nur zu bestimmten Zeiten  z.B. der Hering, den kannst Du nicht mehr fangen. In der Zeit wo Du in der Gegend bist,  Hornhechte, Makrelen und Platte und auch Aale - kleine Dorsche auch. Bjerregard  ist ein guter Platz für Bandungsangeln.
Und am Fjord, kannst Du immer Barsche, Hechte und Rotaugen überlisten. 
Und in den Put + Take Anlagen - wird ständig neuer Fisch eingesetzt - außer der Betreiber sagt sich, jetzt muss ich mal langsam Gewinn machen.
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Heilbutt
> Du kannst immer Fische fangen - egal wann Du kommst. Einige Fischarten kommen aber nur zu bestimmten Zeiten  z.B. der Hering, den kannst Du nicht mehr fangen. In der Zeit wo Du in der Gegend bist,  Hornhechte, Makrelen und Platte und auch Aale - kleine Dorsche auch. Bjerregard  ist ein guter Platz für Bandungsangeln.
> Und am Fjord, kannst Du immer Barsche, Hechte und Rotaugen überlisten.
> Und in den Put + Take Anlagen - wird ständig neuer Fisch eingesetzt - außer der Betreiber sagt sich, jetzt muss ich mal langsam Gewinn machen.
> Gruß


Mitte August ist eine gute Zeit für Makrele, wenn die Wetterlage stimmt!
Am besten ist ablandiger Wind (Ostwind) und Sonne.
Wenn du die Fangmeldungen hier im Board verfolgt, kannst du auch nicht viel verkehrt machen! 

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wenn du die Fangmeldungen hier im Board verfolgt, kannst du auch nicht viel verkehrt machen! 

Gesendet von meinem Z5 compakt mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


So..nach einem Florida Aufendhalt und danach einem Kleinen Ausflug auf einem Stück gefrorenen  Holz will ich mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden..werde im April versuchen an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande zu stehen...Vorausgesetzt ich bin bis dahin aus dem Rollstuhl...Habe beim Ausflug Sprunggelenk und Wadenbein gebrochen..Sehne abgerissen..Gelenk ausgekuggelt...das ganze wurde inzwischen mit Platten und vielen Schrauben in Reihe gebracht...
Das Brandungsangeln mit Wattwürmern wurde angesprochen..sehr schön... Wenn die Wattwürmer verbraucht sind hängt doch mal Tauwürmer an den Haken...mit denen kann mann sehr weit auswerfen und irgenwie habe ich den Eindruck das es den Plattfischen egal ist ob es Watt oder Tau ist...auserdem schmecken sie nicht so salzig wenn mal ein Teil beim auflandigen Wind beim Werfen abgeht und zurückkommt...wobei mann kann auch den Mund beim auswerfen zulassen #q#c|rolleyes


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Makrele und Plattfisch klingen schon mal sehr gut, Aal noch besser!:q

Meine Erfahrungen mit Tauwurm beim Brandungsangeln beschränken sich auf die deutsche Ostsee, und da hat er nicht sehr gut funktioniert (außer in Strandnähe auf Aal).

Allerdings wollte ich ihn schon lange mal vom Boot aktiv mit Buttlöffel gezupft ausprobieren. Ist doch einiges günstiger und einfacher zu beschaffen / zu hältern als Wattis...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wattwürmer kann man dort nicht wirklich selber suchen, die sind bei kott fritid in hvide sande erhältlich. Werden aber in Gold aufgewogen 
Im Fjord sollten Barsche gut gehen, ich empfehle kleine Gummis bis höchstens 5cm per Dropshot. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wattwürmer kann man dort nicht wirklich selber suchen, die sind bei kott fritid in hvide sande erhältlich. Werden aber in Gold aufgewogen
> Im Fjord sollten Barsche gut gehen, ich empfehle kleine Gummis bis höchstens 5cm per Dropshot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Dropshot ja...
*Gamakatsu Drop Shot Haken Drop Shot Swivel Shot Gr.1/0*

Und dann fette Tauwürmer..... Reinschmeissen..Absinken lassen..Kurz auf Spannung....20-30 Sekunden mit dem Angelkollegen Labbern und dabei absinken lassen....1-2 Zupfer... und wieder 20 Sekunden...Und wer meint schneller zupfen zu müssen..No Fish.. und wer meint auf Barsche kleine Köder..dann auch kleine Barsche

Beim Aalangeln direkt an der Schleuse 1-2 Meter am Rand das ganze mit Heringsfetzen.. da sind die Krappen nicht sosehr am Futtern und die Aale kann mann bei guter Sonnen einstrahlung beobachten wie sie von unten die Kleinen Heringe schnappen...oder den Heringsfetzen


----------



## eislander (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Heilbutt
wenn Du in Bjeregard ein Haus suchst und nicht über einen Vermittler, der das ganze teuer macht, gehen willst dann kann ich Dir die Nr. einer Privatvermieterin geben. Schönes Haus, gute Lage und angenehmer Preis.
Bei Interesse PN.
Eislander


----------



## adam-riese (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wo sind die schwimmenden Angelstege? Werden die im Winter abgebaut und dann im Frühjahr wieder installiert?


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
mein freund, was ich lese ist ja der hammer, ganz schön hart zusammengeflickt, wie ich lese - solltest du dich verändert haben. das ich dich nicht mehr erkenne - ich bringe eine magnet mit, du kommst dann automatisch zu mir - alter hase, wünsche dir gute besserung und wir sehen uns sicherlich.

@ alle
Ich fange meine Aale an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande - meistens vor der Schleuse d.h. auf der südlichen Seeseite - im Mittelwasser mit Tauwurm, da sie ja einen sehr gut ausgebauten Geruchsinn haben. 
Sind aber keine gekauften, da die nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht so gerne angenommen werden - sie müssen durch die Zucht irgend wie anders riechen und hängen nach wenigen Minuten wie ein nasser Sack am haken - irgendwie muss da sicherlich Chemie eingesetzt worden sein - sie kommen - ich glaube aus Kanada. Meine aus dem Garten - die sind wild und ich mache oft am Haken auch zwei Stück dran.
Es fluppt - wobei ich auch schon Abendstunden hatte, wo nichts lief. Ich höre dann nach einer Std auf - da nichts läuft. 
Wobei die goldenen Jahre über 30 Jahre zurück liegen. Der Schwimmblasenwurm der sich in Europa wahnsinnig verbreitet hat - hat sie förmlich vernichtet. Oft sah ich in Hvide Sande Aale, die taumelnd  von der Strömung ins Meer getrieben wurden - die kommen nicht zum Saragossa Meer um sich dort zu vermehren. Ich habe als Anschauungsmaterial in einem Glasgefäß fünf ca- bis 2 cm lange Schwimmblasenwürmer, die ich aus einer Schwimmblase geholt habe. Die Aale benötigen ja die Schwimmblase für diese lange Reise, da sie in den Tagesstunden in der Tiefe schwimmen und in den Nachtstunden in den oberen Bereichen.
Ich habe die Schwimmblasenwürmer in den 80iger Jahren das erste mal entdeckt, beim elektrischen Abfischen eines Fließgewässers in Deutschland. 

@ adam-riese
die sind abgebaut worden *lach
entweder weil sie geschützt werden sollten vor den Stürmen die im Winter ja gewaltig sein können - vielleicht hat es auch was mit der Versicherung zu tun, die sind zwar sehr gut, jedoch der Platz ist nicht der Beste für Angler, 40 m weiter Richtung Meer, dann würden sich in der Saison, nicht so viele Angler beim Auswurf der Angelleinen fangen - sie haben leider nicht an die Strömung gedacht - oft hängen die Angelschnüren mit Haken von den Anglern zusammen von denen vom Steg und die vor der Brücke angeln.
Nachsatz: es kann aber auch sein,  das es bewusst gemacht worden ist, da es ja schlaue Jungs sind und sich Gedanken gemacht haben, wie man den Umsatz erhöhen kann.


----------



## Heilbutt (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das mit den Aalen finde ich hochinteressant!
Das werden wir sicherlich ausprobieren!:m

Hier in Süddeutschland fange ich kaum noch welche.
(Was bei näherer Betrachtung durchaus auch mit daran liegen könnte, das ich kaum mehr gezielt darauf losziehe...?!?!)


Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Holger, das geht wunderbar - dann und wann mache ich auch mal ein Knicklicht am Schwimmer, dann sehe ich in der Nacht, wie die Pose untergeht - sonst sieht man im dunkeln das kaum und was auch wichtig ist, im Mittelwasser bekommst du keine Krabbenbisse, auf Grund kommen die Krabben aus allen Löchern.


----------



## raxrue (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Heilbutt
> Holger, das geht wunderbar - dann und wann mache ich auch mal ein Knicklicht am Schwimmer, dann sehe ich in der Nacht, wie die Pose untergeht - sonst sieht man im dunkeln das kaum und was auch wichtig ist, im Mittelwasser bekommst du keine Krabbenbisse, auf Grund kommen die Krabben aus allen Löchern.




Ja das mit dem Metall im Körper ist eine Tolle sache...Zum Beispiel kannste Ersatzhaken oder Blinker einfach aufs Bein Legen und die halten dann auch so..#6
Beim Aalangeln hat sich auch bewährt Drop-shot system mit einem Birnenblei und Laufpose mit Knicklicht...Hauptsache die 20-30 Cm Über dem Grund wegen der Krappen...auserdem wandert die Pose durch die Strömung vor der Schleuse nicht in die Schnüre von den anderen...|rolleyes:g
Die Pose wie schon geschrieben einfach ein oder zwei Meter vor die Füsse..das reicht vollkommen...bzw werde mit unseren Otto mal Testfischen was besser funktioniert...


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

*Anglertreff in Hvide Sande*

Ich schlage mal vor, die Angler aus dem Anglerboard unter der neuen Führung, sollen mit neuer Kraft das alte Anglerboard - Treffen wieder ins Leben rufen. Es ist nur ein Vorschlag,  denn dieses Treffen, wo wir gemeinsam gegrillt aber auch geangelt haben, waren ja immer Super. Erfahrungen wurden ausgetauscht in den Jahren sind Freundschaften entstanden und wir haben gemeinsam gegrillt und geangelt. Es war immer Super!
Nun haben mich immer wieder Bordies angesprochen - das war doch gut und warum soll das einschlafen. 
Jetzt starten wir erneut und ich hoffe,  wir finden ein Termin, wo einige Bordies in Hvide Sande und Umgebung sind und auch kommen, damit wir zusammen einen schönen Angeltag verbringen und Erfahrungen austauschen. Alle können kommen, von Klein bis Groß. Oma und Opa sowie Behinderte, ob Member oder nicht,  Frauen sowohl auch Männer ob Jung oder Alt - sie müssen auch keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben - nur Erscheinen ist Pflicht.. 
Termin sollte abgestimmt werden und ich schlage vor. um den 23. Mai, da sind viele Angler unterwegs, da die Heringe da sind und weil dann einige Bordies schon hier sind und dabei sind obwohl ich sie noch gar nicht gefragt habe  -  ist es schon ein kleiner Anfang.
Muss ich vielleicht noch eine Duftmarke setzen bzw. ein kleines  Geschenk anbieten z.B. Besuch im Fischerei Museum   -  Kinder können dort einige Fischarten und Schalentiere mit der Hand fangen, sollte es nicht klappen, fange ich sie und die Kinder streicheln sie dann. 
Alles soll locker und nicht verkrampft sein,  gemeinsam Angeln werden wir auch und wer die meisten Fische hat, darf sich Heringskönig nennen,  eine Kanutour auf dem Fjord - da kann man drüber reden - alles ist möglich,  wenn ich dabei sein darf.
Nun will ich morgen die ersten Namen lesen - die um den 23.05. Interesse zeigen. Ich verspreche Euch - es wird Super und nicht eintönig.


----------



## okram24 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> *Anglertreff in Hvide Sande*
> 
> Ich schlage mal vor, die Angler aus dem Anglerboard unter der neuen Führung, sollen mit neuer Kraft das alte Anglerboard - Treffen wieder ins Leben rufen. Es ist nur ein Vorschlag,  denn dieses Treffen, wo wir gemeinsam gegrillt aber auch geangelt haben, waren ja immer Super. Erfahrungen wurden ausgetauscht in den Jahren sind Freundschaften entstanden und wir haben gemeinsam gegrillt und geangelt. Es war immer Super!
> Nun haben mich immer wieder Bordies angesprochen - das war doch gut und warum soll das einschlafen.
> ...


Warum bis morgen warten? 
Ich bin dabei! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> *Anglertreff in Hvide Sande*
> 
> Ich schlage mal vor, die Angler aus dem Anglerboard unter der neuen Führung, sollen mit neuer Kraft das alte Anglerboard - Treffen wieder ins Leben rufen. Es ist nur ein Vorschlag,  denn dieses Treffen, wo wir gemeinsam gegrillt aber auch geangelt haben, waren ja immer Super. Erfahrungen wurden ausgetauscht in den Jahren sind Freundschaften entstanden und wir haben gemeinsam gegrillt und geangelt. Es war immer Super!
> Nun haben mich immer wieder Bordies angesprochen - das war doch gut und warum soll das einschlafen.
> ...




Also im Kalender ist es hab ich es schon mal....#6:m


----------



## Heilbutt (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Klingt äußerst verlockend, ist nur leider knapp 3 Monate zu früh für mich!:c

Viel Spaß schon mal!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rainzor (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin, Moin,

für mich ist es leider auch zu früh. Allerdings nur 1-2 Wochen.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das ist wirklich Schade   - ich lass mir was einfallen.


----------



## anschmu (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Gute Idee , bin ab 26.5 vor Ort , vielleicht passt es ja .


----------



## okram24 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Gute Idee , bin ab 26.5 vor Ort , vielleicht passt es ja .


Ich reise am 27.05. ab. Dann könnten wir das Treffen am 26.05. machen.
Otto, was meinst du? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,
 ja blöd, ich bin vom 7-15.04. und dann die darauf folgenden 2 Wochenenden oben, dann erst wieder Ende Juli für 2 Wochen.
 vielleicht ein anderes Mal.
 Bg
 Carsten


----------



## raxrue (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> ja blöd, ich bin vom 7-15.04. und dann die darauf folgenden 2 Wochenenden oben, dann erst wieder Ende Juli für 2 Wochen.
> vielleicht ein anderes Mal.
> Bg
> Carsten




Werde einfach wenn wir da sind einen Rundruf im Board starten und dann mal schauen wer alles aufschlägt....wäre doch gelacht wenn unsere Heringsburger keine Interessenten finden#6:m


----------



## LAC (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich werde alle Termine verlegen und wir können es am 26.5. machen.
Wann wollen wir das machen - da ich bis 12 Uhr nicht kann -  am Nachmittag ab 14 Uhr geht es jedoch bei mir.
Gruß


----------



## sCoPeXx (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi Zusammen,
Ich bin leider erst ab dem 9.6 oben.... schade... 
Freue mich trotzdem   
LG Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich werde alle Termine verlegen und wir können es am 26.5. machen.
> Wann wollen wir das machen - da ich bis 12 Uhr nicht kann -  am Nachmittag ab 14 Uhr geht es jedoch bei mir.
> Gruß


14 Uhr ist für mich in Ordnung! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

viel spass komme zwar am 26.5 an aber  ist mir zu stressig.  haus  ab 14 uhr bekommen, auto ausräumen.  bissel relaxen  schade  .. aber viel spass euch.


----------



## okram24 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



DKNoob schrieb:


> viel spass komme zwar am 26.5 an aber  ist mir zu stressig.  haus  ab 14 uhr bekommen, auto ausräumen.  bissel relaxen  schade  .. aber viel spass euch.


Außerhalb der Hauptsaison konnten wir auch schon manchmal früher ins Haus. Versuch doch einfach nachzukommen. Heutzutage ist es ja kein Problem mehr in Kontakt zu bleiben!
Es hat bisher immer viel Spaß gemacht bei den Boarditreffen gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Marko
Der Samstag ist normal kein guter Tag für ein Bordietreffen, da die ganzen Bettenburgvermieter  den Wechsel meistens Samstags machen. Muss Du denn am Montag arbeiten - wenn nicht,  fährst Du am Montag. 
Ist zu überlegen, hoffen wir, daß sich noch einige melden. 
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Marko
> Der Samstag ist normal kein guter Tag für ein Bordietreffen, da die ganzen Bettenburgvermieter  den Wechsel meistens Samstags machen. Muss Du denn am Montag arbeiten - wenn nicht,  fährst Du am Montag.
> Ist zu überlegen, hoffen wir, daß sich noch einige melden.
> Gruß


Das wird nichts, weil wir beide am Montag wieder arbeiten müssen. 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Außerhalb der Hauptsaison konnten wir auch schon manchmal früher ins Haus. Versuch doch einfach nachzukommen. Heutzutage ist es ja kein Problem mehr in Kontakt zu bleiben!
> Es hat bisher immer viel Spaß gemacht bei den Boarditreffen gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk



naja ich glaube eher nicht ..  fahre ja vorher noch 750km   denke wenn das haus fertig eingeräumt ist reiss ich mir ne flasche auf und lass erst einmal alles hinter mir. dazu habe ich noch meinen general bei gg  die erzählt mir was anderes wenn ich mich verkrümel. |supergri|supergri


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Marko 
alles klar, dann bleit wie notiert.
@ DKNoop
Ich kann Dich verstehen - nun bleibst Du ja noch ein paar Tage, da kann man sich ja mal Treffen - pn geht raus


----------



## raxrue (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Marko
> alles klar, dann bleit wie notiert.
> @ DKNoop
> Ich kann Dich verstehen - nun bleibst Du ja noch ein paar Tage, da kann man sich ja mal Treffen - pn geht raus



Mal sehen wann die Frühen Heringe auftauchen....letztes Jahr ging es mein ich schon Ende März los...Sobald ich mit dem Haxen wieder Kupplung Treten kann will ich mal zum Testangeln aufschlagen...und mal sehen wie weit Otto mit dem Projekt..Grund und Boden lässt sich nur durch eins ersetzten...noch mehr Grund und Boden...gekommen ist|kopfkrat:g:m Jaja .. unser halber Däne könnt ein guter Schwabe sein..Schaffe schaffe Häusle bauen....
Ich hoffe die Klimaerwärmung spielt mir beim Frühen Heringsfischen in die Hände


----------



## okram24 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Habe gerade mal zur Webcam geguckt. Da sind tatsächlich zwei Leute, die angeln [emoji476]! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Raxrue
Das sieht anders aus, wie Du das siehst, das denken zwar die meisten, ist aber nicht so. Ich habe nur gute Ideen mehr nicht. Inge sucht ein Rentner als Hausmeister, kann frei wohnen und macht dann im Jahr die Gartenarbeit 30.000 qm. Gerätschaften sind alle da und kann noch Angeln.

Du kennst mich, wenn angler mich sehen, denken sie,  der Kerl ist krank - da haben sie recht und können nicht verstehen, daß man mit einem "Kirmesbesteck" Fische fangen kann - so nennen einige meine Angelrute. 
Ich fange sie auch mit einer Holz- oder  Bambusstange  oder über Hand - alles kein Problem - alles in jungen Jahren gelernt bei den Naturvölkern.
Hier im Board da haben sich einige unterhalten, wie man die Korkgriffe von den Angelruten pflegt - da kamen verschieden Vorschläge, wo ich mir Gedanken drüber gemacht habe - was läuft da ab. Das war fast krank was ich gelesen habe - mit Schleifpapier mit Öl usw. da muss dann nur noch kommen sichtbar im Wohnzimmerschrank - das betrachten ist schon ein feuchter Genuss..

Ich habe auch einen Vorschlag gepostet, dass mein Korkgriff von Heringsschuppen in mehreren Schichten umhüllt ist und ich jedes Jahr wenn die Saison beginnt, diese dann unter warmen Wasser - welches ein schönes  Gefühl ist  - Abwasche und dann strahlt der Korkgriff wie neu - Problem bei er Sache ist - man muss vorher Fische fangen.
Ich habe nicht mehr gepostet - da mir das zu dumm ist.
Wenn ich eine Angel in die Hand nehme und bekomme einen Orgasmus, dann werde ich ganz schnell einen Facharzt aufsuchen - da das dann zur falschen Zeit und Platz kommt. 
Trotzdem sind das alle ganz nette Kerle und ein lockeres Gespräch würde ich mit denen schon mal führen. 
Gruß und ich finde auch einen Heuhaufen für Dich zum pennen.

@ Okram
Marko, schon Jahre stelle ich dieses fest, das einige Angler schneller sind als die Fische - wer möchte nicht der Erste sein. Einige sind halt ohne Kenntnisse und ich werde oft angesrochen, warum ist kein Hering da  zu  Zeiten wo er halt nicht in Hvide Sande ist.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Alles klar.
Ich pflege meine angelgeräte auch nicht.


----------



## LAC (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Pennfanatik

Du wirst lachen ich besitze außer Besenstiele auch drei Penn Ruten und Super Rollen, aber da angele ich in Gewässern wo die meisten Heringsangler nicht angeln, in Tiefen von 400 m und das verrückte ist - ich fange sogar Fische.
Vielleicht weil ich nicht rauche und meine Finger schon nach Fisch riechen.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=469&pictureid=63185

Die Fische die in Hvide sande vorkommen, die kann man alle mit einer Rute fangen - die beim Angelladen für 35 Euro mit Rolle und Schnur angeboten wird -  solche Ruten habe ich nicht weggeworfen sondern oft an Kindern verschenkt und gesagt, da könnt ihr auch mit fechten. Und meine Freunde, konnten nicht mehr Angeln, weil sie immer zu meine Ruten schauten, sie machte auch Geräusche  die haben mir dann eine geschenkt - weil sie den Blick nicht ertragen konnten. 
Solch eine Rute hat auch Vorteile.


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen!#h
Sehr lustig hier zu lesen!!
@LAC: da haben wir was gemeinsam. Meine Heringsangel ist auch überwiegend weiß und fühlt sich rauh an...
Aber nach einem Jahr im Keller lassen sich die Schuppen prima abbröseln...!:m

Aber mal eine Frage:
Ich bin ja im August in HS, gibt es dort besondere Regelungen?
Irgendwann habe ich glaube ich mal eine extra Website für das Angeln dort gesehen, kann das ein?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Holger, dann haben wir ja etwas gemeinsames - ich hatte oft mehr als fünf Lagen.  Ich habe förmlich die Schuppen gesammelt und aufbewahrt in Gläsern - wenn man sieht was ich mache - sagen einige der Tickt nicht mehr richtig. Es geht weiter, ich wollte das Fischsilber von den Schuppen trennen, normal wird dieses von Weißfischen gewonnen - Ukelei - da kam ich nicht dran - also war bei mir Hering angesagt. 
Es hat nur zum Teil geklappt - ich konnte damit einen farbigen Vollton einen ganz eigenartige Silberschimmer geben. Auf einer Insel im Mittelmeer bei Mönchen im Kloster habe ich es gesehen, die damit Ikonen verziert haben. Und mit diesen Ikonenmaler mit Kutte und Hut habe ich mich einen ganzen Nachmittag  unterhalten,  er hat mir einige Kniffe gezeigt, wie ich es schneller trennen kann und gleichzeitig gezeigt, wie der Silberglanz sich verändert, bei den einzelnen Stufen wenn man die Fläche mehrmals streicht.
Für mich war das der Traum - es hat geklappt und da ich nichts mehr habe, werde ich mal wieder damit beginnen zu sammeln.
Bei mir hatten die Schuppen also zwei Aufgaben . einmal als Griffschutz und einmal meine spezielle Lasur.
Das Fischsilber aus früheren Zeiten, das war das teuerste Pigment  was es gab.  
So nun zur Frage:
Besondere Regelungen ja,  wenn du im Schleusenbereich angeln möchtest zur See- sowie zur Fjordseite, benötigst Du außer den staatl. Schein auch noch den Angelschein von Hvide Sande, den kannst Du im Angelladen kaufen. Also zwei Scheine staatl. und Schein von Hvide Sande. 
Bist Du ein alter Bock und etwas daneben - so wie ich -  hat der Staat Mitleid mit diesen Personen, dann benötigst Du den staatlichen Schein nicht mehr . ich glaube ab 65 Jahre. 
Mit dem staatl. kannst Du überall Angeln wo staatl. Gewässer sind - Meer, Fjord jedoch unter Berücksichtigung der Auflagen in den Gewässer - wie Schongebiete,
August ist der Hornhecht da und ich kenne in Europa keine Angelstelle, wo so viele Hornhechte konzentriert  vorkommen, bedingt durch die Schleuse.
Sollte ich im August in DK sein, können wir uns Treffen und ich zeig Dir, wie man Hornhechte fängt und was ich beachten muss, damit ich den Biss, im Vorfeld schon ansagen kann, bevor die Pose untergeht. 
Oft erlaube ich mir ein Spaß und sage - jetzt werde ich die Bisse vorher ansagen , das verstehen die Angler links und rechts von mir nicht mehr und glauben, ich wäre ein Hellseher - alles ganz logisch. Ich verstehe auch so vieles nicht, dann sagt man mir, das war doch logisch, das die abgehauen ist mit einen anderen - ich war doch immer Angeln. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## raxrue (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

. Und meine Freunde, konnten nicht mehr Angeln, weil sie immer zu meine Ruten schauten, sie machte auch Geräusche  die haben mir dann eine geschenkt - weil sie den Blick nicht ertragen konnten. 
Solch eine Rute hat auch Vorteile.[/QUOTE]

Was war mit meinem Blick nicht in Ordnung ??....und das Quitschen deiner Rolle war so laut das mann sich kaum Unterhalten Konnte!!  Najahh ...dann giebts das jahr halt Taschenöfen für dich...die sieht keiner

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Handwarmer-...hash=item1e97997089:m:mG_CuSW1MBOY4DL4BVEFrpQ


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Leute. 
Ich werde Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni das erste mal in Dänemark sein. Unterkunft ist zwar im Raum Grena aber ich werde auch mal Hvide Sande unsicher machen. Dänemark hat Anglerisch so viel drauf, das ist der Wahnsinn ;-) man sollte nur die nötige Zeit haben! Bin schon gespannt, was sich alles ergibt. Neben HS. ist auch Randersfjord und natürlich Ostjütland angesagt....


----------



## angler1996 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

viel Spaß#h
 wieviel Monate bleibst Du für die Ziele da?


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Zanderschnapper 1
Freut mich, Daß Du Dänemark das erste mal besuchst. Es ist ein Land umgeben von Wasser und Du kannst überall gut Angeln. 
Nun lese ich, das Du Hvide Sande unsicher machen möchtest, das wollen ja förmlich alle, die auf die Schwarmfische wie Hering und Hornhecht gehen. Es klappt zwar nicht immer, wie der Angler sich das vorgestellt hat, da der eine mehr und der andere weniger fängt obwohl er länger dort schon am angeln ist. 
Egal wie die Fangquote aussieht, sie haben jedoch ein Vorteil, sie wohnen nicht in Grenaa - das ist zwar ein schönes Örtchen aber zwei Std mit dem Wagen entfernt von Hvide Sande. Das ist der Nachteil - Du bist noch auf der Hinfahrt, wenn die vor Ort schon am Angeln sind und wenn Du erscheinst, zu hören bekommst, heute läuft aber auch nichts.
Kleiner Scherz - aber da steckt viel Wahrheit drin. 
Ein Besuch jedoch lohnt sich immer, wobei einige Angler die ich kenne diese Stadt meiden, da nicht alle diesen Gedanken haben - in kurzer Zeit viele Fische fangen - denn dort tummeln sich zig hunderte von Anglern rum mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten, wenn der Hering da ist.
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, daß Du überall an der dän. Küste  Erfolge verbuchen kannst.
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich werde Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni das erste mal in Dänemark sein. Unterkunft ist zwar im Raum Grena aber ich werde auch mal Hvide Sande unsicher machen. Dänemark hat Anglerisch so viel drauf, das ist der Wahnsinn ;-) man sollte nur die nötige Zeit haben! Bin schon gespannt, was sich alles ergibt. Neben HS. ist auch Randersfjord und natürlich Ostjütland angesagt....


Was LAC schreibt ist richtig. Aber, wenn du den richtigen Zeitpunkt abpasst, kannst du gute Fänge erzielen. Also immer schön hier lesen, wie die aktuellen Fangaussichten sind!
Ich bin im Sommer auch schon mal von der Insel Als nach Hvide Sande gefahren zum Makrelen angeln. 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich weiß, Juni ist fast schon zu spät für Heringe und ev. noch zu früh für Makrelen...Hornhecht sollte aber passen.
Der Plan schaut so aus; etliche Makrelen und Heringe fangen, einen Teil einfrieren für zu Hause und in Dänemark viel frischen Fisch essen. Einige Dorsche, Platten und Hornhechte sind gewünscht und wenn ich Glück habe, sehe ich auch mal live eine Meerforelle....|supergri das wichtigste aber ist einfach eine geile Zeit am Meer zu erleben, mein Freund und seine Frau sind ja auch oben und er bleibt noch ein paar Wochen länger, ist ja schon in Pension  ach ja, da fällt mir noch etwas ein, da ich passionierter Renkenfischer bin, wollte ich am Ringköbingfjord auf die dort vorkommenden Maränen angeln, kennt sich da jemand aus?
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, daß ich gerne hier über meinen Angelurlaub berichten werde.


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

MAKRELEN!!!|bigeyes
Das ist mein Stichwort!
Die müssten im August doch präsent sein!?!
Braucht man ein Boot, Kutter oder kann man sie vom
Ufer aus fangen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper
Ich freue mich, wenn ich deine Postings lese, da steckt wirklich Energie drin.
Das kann alles so laufen, was Du denkst, nun nehme ich Dich in die Arme und schaue in Deine Augen und sage, so wie Du es gerne möchtest, wird es nicht laufen. Das ist zwar hart aber voller Wahrheit, denn ich kenne ganz viele Profis - die kennen sich bestens mit dem Gewässer aus, können Super fangen - aber nur dann, wenn der Fisch da ist.
Eigenlob stinkt zwar - aber ich stinke wirklich beim Angeln nach Fisch, da ich Fische ganz gut fangen kann - ich mache da auch keine Wissenschaft raus, ich erzähle jedem meine Fangmethoden. Der Zuhörer kennt dann zwar wie es geht, jedoch am Haken hat er sie noch nicht.
Da trennen sich dann noch Welten zwischen - vergleichbar als wenn ich sage, wenn Du das Gaspedal voll durchdrückst, bekommt der Wagen eine Geschwindigkeit von 270 Km/Std. Willst Du schnell fahren - muss Du nur drücken und keine Angst bekommen. Und so sieht man unterschiedlich Geschwindigkeiten.  Kleiner Scherz am Rande.  

Hinzu kommt die Schleuse, d.h. da ist eine Strömung, die kann sich ein Fremder nicht vorstellen, wenn man es nicht gesehen hat. Wenn die Tore aufgehen , sind fast alle Angler verschwunden - ich kann das nicht verstehen, denn wenn man ein Gewässer lesen kann, fängt man auch bei offener Schleuse, jedoch muss man genau Wissen wo man das Blei mit Paternoster hin wirft.
Hornhechte kannst Du fangen, denn ich kenne keine Platz in Europa, wo so konzentriert der Hornhecht vorkommt. Makrele nur an bestimmten Tagen - jedoch geht das auch gut von der Mole.
Dorsch vom Ufer, ist nur "gut" in der Winterzeit, du wirst viel Zeit verlieren und bekommst dann nicht die anderen Fische. Außerdem sind es kleine Dorsche, aus der Kinderstube mit Sonnenbrand aus dem Wattenmeer - das ist kein Scherz - sondern die volle Wahrheit.  
Platte kannst Du auch fangen - alles ist also möglich.
D.h. die Fische sind da,  Lachs in Hvide Sande ist nicht erlaubt ich glaube auch Mefo und Du wirst auch keine fangen. Dann und wann siehst Du einen  Lachs oder eine Mefo springen. 
Dann sprichst Du unseren Helt eine Maränenart an, den kaum ein Angler in Hvide Sande  kennt, gesehen  oder gefangen hat - natürlich kannst Du sie fangen, kommen jedoch nicht vor der Schleuse vor, ich kenne einige Laichplätze. Diese Fischart hatte große Probleme, da sie sich nicht mehr selbst  vermehren konnte - ein Pilz griff die Eier an.   Inzwischen ist die Wasserqualität im Fjord besser geworden. Ich kann nicht sagen ob man die Fischart inzwischen geschützt hat, jedoch fängt man sie nur vom Boot bzw. an Stellen, wo die ehemalige Fahrrinne sehr nahe am jetzigen Ufer vorbei geht.
Von mir hast Du nun einige gute Tipps bekommen, jetzt bis Du dran und berichtest über Deine Fangerfolge - ich werde mir extra eine neue Brille holen, damit ich bei den Stückzahlen und Fischarten nicht ein Fehler mache. *lach
Wünsche Dir wirklich - das Dein Traum in Erfüllung geht und berichte jeden Tag - und wie du sie überlistet hast - das interessiert mich auch.

Gruß aus dem Traumland

 @ Heilbutt
Holger, Makrelen sind im Sommer da, Du kannst Sie von den Molen fangen und dann und wann auch mal im Hafen an der  Schleuse - ich habe da mal dann und wann welche gefangen, jedoch besser von den Molen bzw. Strand.
Es fährt auch ein Kutter raus - ich habe noch einen Freifahrtschein, den man mir geschenkt hat, wenn Du fahren willst - kurz eine pn senden , dann schaue ich ob ich auch kann.
Du erwähnst ein Boot, das ist nicht ein Binnengewässer wie die Ostsee förmlich sondern die Nordsee, ein Boot säuft schon bei den Brandungswellen ab.

Und wenn ein keiner Wind bläst, dann sind die langen Molen lebensgefährlich, da kommen Wellen angerollt, die machen mit Dir was sie wollen - einige sind dort schon abgesoffen. Da sind ja große Steine als Wellenbrecher mit einem Durchmesser von mehr als 3 m und Spalten von 5 m wo Du unten das Wasser siehst und wenn eine Welle kommt, und mit Dir macht was sie will, kann es sein das Du mit dem Kopf in der Spalte es förmlich trinken kannst und die Beine von oben keiner greifen kann.
Große Gefahr besteht da und wenn Du merkst, jetzt passiert es und Du hast noch die Möglichkeit Dich so abzudrücken, das Du ins Wasser landest, dann mach das - das ist besser als mit dem Kopf zwischen den Steinen.
Nur ein kleiner Ratschlag.

LG


----------



## Garrett P.I. (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Und wenn ein keiner Wind bläst, dann sind die langen Molen lebensgefährlich, da kommen Wellen angerollt, die machen mit Dir was sie wollen - einige sind dort schon abgesoffen. Da sind ja große Steine als Wellenbrecher mit einem Durchmesser von mehr als 3 m und Spalten von 5 m wo Du unten das Wasser siehst und wenn eine Welle kommt, und mit Dir macht was sie will, kann es sein das Du mit dem Kopf in der Spalte es förmlich trinken kannst und die Beine von oben keiner greifen kann.
> Große Gefahr besteht da und wenn Du merkst, jetzt passiert es und Du hast noch die Möglichkeit Dich so abzudrücken, das Du ins Wasser landest, dann mach das - das ist besser als mit dem Kopf zwischen den Steinen.
> Nur ein kleiner Ratschlag.



Das ist mir fast passiert, weil die Steine auch ohne Wellen sehr glatt sein können - ich konnte mich zum Glück noch selbst wieder rausziehen und bin mit einem ausgerenkten Finger davongekommen, aber Vorsicht ist da auf jeden Fall angesagt!


----------



## LAC (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Garett P.I.
Das passiert ganz vielen Anglern an der Mole. Es sind aber noch andere Gefahrenplätze hier z. B. was ein Brandungsangler aber auch ein Schwimmer wissen sollte. Die Nordsee, hat im Bereich um Hvide Sande d.h. 80 km Süd und 80 km Nord eine Strömung die von Nord nach Süd geht - diese wird im Seehandbuch erwähnt. Gleichzeitig hat sie aber auch die Strömung ins Meer, durch Ebbe und Flut bzw. Rücklauf der Wellen, die an einigen Stellen besonders stark sogar ist.  
Wenn der Untergrund aus Sand besteht, wie es in Dänemark ist, dann formt diese ständige Wasserbewegung den Sandboden und es entstehen drei Rinnen und Erhebungen. Jeder der Brandungsangeln betreibt, kennt die Äußerungen von den Anglern, Du muss weit werfen und in der dritten Rinne Angeln - dann hat Du Erfolg, was in meinen Augen lächerlich ist. Egal - die Problematik ist, wenn jetzt ein Angler oder auch ein Badegast ins Wasser geht und ist bis zur Brust im Wasser, dann kommt eine Welle, die ihn hoch hebt und wenn die Welle vorbei ist und die nächste kommt schon wieder, dann kann es sein, dass er den Grund verloren hat, was er selbst nicht merkt - die Welle hebt ihn hoch und die Strömung zieht ihn in Richtung Meer. Wenn er den Grund verloren hat - Ruhe bewahren, sonst wird er einen trockenen Tod sterben. Den will ich kurz erklären, wenn in solch einer Situation, eine Welle kommt und man bekommt mit einem Schlag Wasser im Mund, dann reagiert der Körper darauf automatisch, dieses kann man auch nicht beeinflussen - und die Person bekommt als "Schutz" einen Stimmritzenkrampf. An Land wäre das ein Schutz im Wasser halt der Tod, im Wasser zappelt dann noch die Person eine halbe oder auch eine Minute und dann wird er Ohnmächtig. Wenn dieses eingetreten ist, lösen sich alle Muskeln und die Luftröhre ist jetzt frei für den Wassereintritt. Das ist die große Gefahr.
Nun kommt: wie man sich zu verhalten hat - wenn er kein Grund mehr fühlt mit den Beinen. Ruhige Schwimmbewegungen machen und mit der Strömung in Richtung Süden Schwimmen und dabei gleichzeitig nach links in Richtung Ufer - es wird klappen und nicht nervös werden und normal atmen und daran denken ich schaffe das und dann so vorgehen, wie ich es erwähnt habe.
Wobei einer mit Wathose, wenn das passiert mit dem Kopf im Sand steckt und die Stiefel mit Restluft oben schwimmen - und wenn jetzt einer denkt - ich ziehe die Hose dann schnell aus, dann soll er dieses vorher im Nichtschwimmer Becken trainieren und vorher dem Bademeister sagen, ich zeige Ihnen mal wie man absaufen kann.  
Nun sagt man ja im Volksmund - wenn ein Angler Brandungsangeln betreibt - die dritte Rinne, da sind die Fische - da die Jungs haben Ahnung, wobei ich dieses etwas anders sehe - die sind auch in der ersten.

Auch eine Gefahr, die mir mal passiert ist im südlichen Fjord bei den Esehäusern auf der Seeseite. Da bin ich mit den Wattstiefeln durch das Schilf gegangen bis vorne zu Schilfkante, da habe ich zwei drei Bewegungen gemacht und da brach meine Schlammschicht mit Wurzelnund Halme förmlich ab stellte sich senkrecht und ich rutschte ins Wasser - konnte mich an dem Schilf auch nicht mehr festhalten, da war kein halt mehr, es ging mit. Da habe ich wirklich Angstgefühle und mit Mühe und Not ein Bein aus meiner Hose bekommen - das genügte. Ich lebe noch und etwas Ahnung vom Tauchen haben auch - habe es weltweit 40 Jahre betrieben und bin im Besitz aller Scheine. Wobei ich  in mein Leben drei Tote geborgen habe- zwei in 60 m Tiefe, hatten einen Tiefenrausch bekommen und hatten sich gegenseiig in den Armen und einen am Möhnesee - unterm Eis in 8 m Tiefe. Waren in eine Jugendherberge und haben sich einen gesoffen, da sagte einer auf der Brücke, ich nehme mir jetzt das Leben - aus Jux - und sprang ins Wasser, der ander sofort hinterher - der sich da Leben nehmen wollt ist an Land geklettert der andere ist gar nicht mehr aufgetaucht - hing im Mittewasser an der ehemaligen Bücke die gesprängt würde auf ein Eisenstab der sich durch sein Zeug gebohrt hatte. Wir haben zwei Tage gesucht - nicht gefunden auf dem Boden  - Die Wasserfläche war zugeforen auf dem Eis lag Schnee kaum Sicht - mit Lampen gearbeitet,  Wir hatten uns ein Loch gehauen - beim Auftauchen beim schwimmen hatte ich auf einmal einen Arm in der Hand - habe ihn nach oben geholt aus dem Loch, da viel die Mutter auf der Brücke um.
So kann es enden , wenn leichtsinnig was gemacht wird. Das beste ist im Sommer nur Schuhe tragen und damit ins Wasser gehen.

Zurück nach Hvide Sande - die neuen Pontons wo die Angler jetzt von Angeln können, die sind ja Super aber auch etwas gefährlich - wenn ich mir da so überlege.  Man muss fürs Angeln bezahlen , wenn´s regnet ist es dort glatt und es ist dort keine Absicherung z.B. ein Geländer - nun haben z.B. Treppen ganz bestimmt Auflagen, hier ist ein Platz geschaffen worden für Angler, der normal nicht - so sehe ich das - den Sicherheiten entspricht, nun kann man sagen auf eigene Gefahr aber eine Grundsicherung - so glaube ich - muss doch gegeben sein.
Die Pontons sind ja gut - aber normal wäre wie an der Brücke einen Zaun zum Wasser hin gut vielleicht auch vom Gesetz her nötig  - denn sollte mal was passieren, dann kann es richig zur Sache gehen.
.


----------



## ClasicII (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das an den Pontons ein Geländer fehlt habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
In sachen Brandungsangeln kann ich dir nur recht geben, meißtens sitzen die Fische einem direkt vor den Füßen.
Wenn man da 20/25 Meter wirft ist das fast schon wieder zu weit.
Gruss


----------



## wattläufer (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Lac
Du hast vollkommen recht mit derAussage, das bei den Pontons das Geländer fehlt. Gerade wenn Kinder auch dort am angeln sind.#6#6

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> @ Lac
> Du hast vollkommen recht mit derAussage, das bei den Pontons das Geländer fehlt. Gerade wenn Kinder auch dort am angeln sind.#6#6
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer



dann sollte man es den Dänen nachmachen und den Kindern Schwimmwesten anlegen oder als verantwortungsvolle Eltern sie gar nicht erst auf den Ponton lassen. Hinterher kann man immer auf die anderen schimpfen wenn sie im Wasser liegen.


----------



## raxrue (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hinterher kann man immer auf die anderen schimpfen wenn sie im Wasser liegen.[/QUOTE]

Mhh ..unsere Roben tummeln sich wieder vor der Schleuse....wissen die was was wir nicht wissen??
Letztes Jahr hab ich die dicken Spunde 3 mal an der Angel gehabt..geiler Drill...zugunsten der Robbe...die haben sich einfach aufs Wasser gelegt und von der Strömung Wegtreiben lassen..den Hering schön im Maul und die Angelschnur als Zahnseide..Wenn die Robben am Jagen sind und abtauchen sollte man beim Einholen der Schnur schnell sein...sonst ist der Hering futsch..|bigeyes#6#d
Die Robben wissen auch ganz genau das sie,wenn sie einen Angler gefangen haben,den Hering am Schwanz packen müssen


----------



## wattläufer (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> dann sollte man es den Dänen nachmachen und den Kindern Schwimmwesten anlegen oder als verantwortungsvolle Eltern sie gar nicht erst auf den Ponton lassen. Hinterher kann man immer auf die anderen schimpfen wenn sie im Wasser liegen.


Gebe ich dir 100% recht, bloß wer macht das ?

Gruß Wattläufer|wavey:

Aber alle Dänen machen es leider auch nicht#d


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo LAC.

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht und deine Warnungen.
Denke schon daß ich was das anbelangt vorsichtig bin.
Würde mich freuen, dich im Juni persönlich kennen zu lernen  
Ich bring dir auch ein paar Packungen Haribo mit.
Ich wollte noch fragen, was ich an Material mitnehmen sollte, da ich gerade meine Bestellungen mache. Z.B. gibt es bevorzugte Heringspaternoster, was gibt es noch, was ein Neuling ev. vergessen könnte?
Gibt es eine Seite oder Stelle an der Schleuse die zu favorisieren ist?
Dann muss man an der Schleuse ja noch mal extra eine Karte kaufen. http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/karten 
Wann kann man die frühestens bekommen? Ich würde so um 4 in der Nacht los fahren, damit ich gleich am Morgen loslegen kann....(Mein Bekannter meint daß ich verrückt bin...)
Mein Gott, wie ich mich schon auf Dänemark freue ;-) 

Petri...Chris.


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper1
Du kannst gerne vorbei kommen, inzwischen hast Du ja viele informationen gesammelt, jedoch eine stimmt nicht mehr, heute esse ich keine Haribos mehr - war ja förmlich süchtig danach - waren auch lecker.
Hab jedoch vor Jahren in Rom beim Papst den Boden geküsst - war schon einmal tot - mit zig Operationen hat man mich wieder munter gemacht - bin wieder auferstanden, jetzt können sie mich im tiefsten Wald finden und über Sattelite behandeln und einstellen. 
Hab ja schon ein hohes Alter, noch ein paar Jährchen und dann falle ich auch in Hvide Sande vom Ponton - wenn ich noch Denken kann, klettere ich dann unter dem Ponton und beobachte die oben rumlaufen, ob sie dann alles richtig machen - Feuerwehr anrufen damit ein Suchkommando startet usw. 
Kleiner Scherz.
MateriaL. Heringpaternoster, es muss eine spezielle Hakenform haben - sie laufen unter Cirkle Hooks, da ist die Spitze vom Haken nach innen gebogen, das ist wichtig und es müssen kleine Haken sein. Dann fängst Du gut und verlierst beim Fang keinen Hering.
Du kannst überall fangen - wenn Du kommst, bleibst Du nur einen Tag und fährst wieder zurück  zur anderen Seite oder länger. 
Die Tore können auf oder geschlossen sein, hinzu kommt, sind sie voll  geöffnet oder nur ein Teil. Da verändern sich ständig die Stellen, wo die Fische sich aufhalten - die lieben gerne Stellen wo nicht die stärkste Strömung ist, jedoch Bewegung, damit sie ständig Futter vors Maul bekommen. Wenn es nicht am Regnen ist und ich bin anwesend, würde ich auch mal mit Angeln gehen  - dann kann ich Dir das vor Ort genau erklären.
Wenn reichlich da sind - ist das egal - hau rein und ziehe sie raus, wobei Du mit dem Paternoster was ich Dir gesagt habe, 40 % etwa mehr fängst.
Es hört sich zwar überheblich an,  aber es ist so, wenn andere 15 Fische haben habe ich 40 Stück - einige können natürlich auch gut fangen.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=59230

Den besonderen Schein - den kannst du da im Laden kaufen - Du kannst einen Zettel im Laden reinwerfen, dass du später - wenn er geöffnet hat - kommst und dir einen schein holst - sollte vorher schon eine Kontrolle kommen, kannst du dieses sagen - da passiet auch dann nichts.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Die Karte für den Hafen Bereich kann man wie auch den dänischen Angelschein online erwerben. Wenn das einfügen vom Smartphone klappt, sollte folgender link helfen : http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Michael05
Das wusste ich nicht, die sind ja fortschrittlich und sie machen damit auch mehr Geld - denn nicht jeder der sich eine Karte übers Internet kauft kommt auch - wobei der Umsatz im Laden dadurch zurück geht, da ja fast jeder der dort ein Besuch abstattet etwas findet und auch kauft und wenn´s nur Grundbleie oder Kräutersalze sind.
In Hvide Sande werden ja Zuschauer über Nacht zum Angler, die beobachten zwei Tage lang das Treiben dort und holen sich für 30 Euro eine Rute mit Rolle und Schnur und dann geht es zur Sache - und dann fliegen die Paternoster mit Bleie und Heringe durch die Luft.  
Dann ist man Angler und sagt zum Angler der gerade ankommt  - einige fangen etwas, aber sonst läuft nichts. 
Das gefällt mir, da man dort alle Schichten findet und jeder ein großen Eimer neben sich stehen hat - der sagt: ich warte auf Fische.
Ich mache da meine Studien und schau mir mal das Verhalten der einzelnen Personen an, das ist recht interessant und oft habe ich gesagt - soll ich Pistolen verteilen, weil sich zwei Angler gewaltig in die Haare kriegten. Da benehmen sich einige ganz gewaltig daneben - immer mit Publikum - was kein gutes Bild auf die Angler wirft.  Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Kleiner nachtrag: online ist es günstiger als im Laden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kostete das Tagesticket im Laden 40 Kronen, online 30. Beides aber nicht die Welt... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Michael 05
was kostet es denn für eine Woche - bzw. für die Saison.


----------



## okram24 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Michael 05
> was kostet es denn für eine Woche - bzw. für die Saison.


Woche 125, Saison 250DKK

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Woche 125, Saison 250DKK
> Brauchst doch nur auf den link klicken!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (1. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Okram
Marko, Vielen Dank! 
Dafür schmeiße ich eine Runde!


----------



## raxrue (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Okram
> Marko, Vielen Dank!
> Dafür schmeiße ich eine Runde!



Pferdebratwurst !!??|kopfkrat:m


----------



## okram24 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Pferdebratwurst !!??|kopfkrat:m


Nehm ich auch, Hauptsache bei Otto an der Feuerschale mit einem lockeren Schwätzchen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Du kannst überall fangen - wenn Du kommst, bleibst Du nur einen Tag und fährst wieder zurück  zur anderen Seite oder länger.
> Die Tore können auf oder geschlossen sein, hinzu kommt, sind sie voll  geöffnet oder nur ein Teil. Da verändern sich ständig die Stellen, wo die Fische sich aufhalten - die lieben gerne Stellen wo nicht die stärkste Strömung ist, jedoch Bewegung, damit sie ständig Futter vors Maul bekommen.



Hallo LAC.
Ich habe mir ja sehr viel vorgenommen für die 2 Wochen. 
Randersfjord, vom Hafen in Greena über Gjerrild-Nordstrand bis Bonnerup.
Dann fahr ich die erste Woche mal schnell zur Schleuse für einen Tag.Dann kommt es drauf an, ob was läuft oder nicht. Vielleicht mach mich der Fjord auch so an, daß ich in den Dünen meinen Schlafsack ausrolle und am nächsten Morgen im Fjord auf Barsche (mein Lieblingsfisch hier am Bodensee neben den Felchen und Zandern) angle.
Könnte sein, daß ich in der 2. Woche noch mal in´Westen fahre und wieder in Hvide Sande oder aber auch in Thorsminde fischen werde.
Ich war ja noch nie in Dänemark, weshalb ich auch so viel wie möglich sehen möchte.
Zwischendurch steht natürlich auch grillen am Ferienhaus an und shoppen mit der Frau. 
Den ein oder anderen Angelladen besuchen und vielleicht lernt man ja nette Leute kennen?
Wegen den Paternostern, ich werde schauen, daß ich mir einen Vorrat mit Circlehook-Haken zulege, aber da bei uns demnächst in Friedrichshafen die Angelmesse ist, werde ich mir Material besorgen und selber auch welche binden.
Bin ja passionierter Nymphenbinder.....gibt es hier Präferenzen wegen Perlen, Glitzerfäden etc. oder läuft alles, wenn nur genug Fische da sind?
Ich habe letztens auch gesehen, daß fangfrischer Fisch bei den Händlern vor Ort gar nicht so teuer ist, sollte ich selber nichts fangen, kann ich mich auch hier eindecken 
Ich möchte auch frischen Hummer probieren...bei uns in den Alpen bekommt man ja keinen frischen Meeresfisch.

Ich muss euch allen mal ein Kompliment machen, hier gibt es so viele interessante Beiträge, daß ich jeden Abend bis in die Nacht am lesen bin


----------



## Michael_05er (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Fangfrische Schollen bekommst du vom Kutter hinter der Auktionshalle. 8 schöne dicke schollen für 100 Kronen, da kann man nicht meckern. Anmeldung hier : http://havfriskfisk.dk/skib.asp?id=32
Dann bekommst du eine SMS wenn der Kutter im Hafen ist. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper,
Das freut mich, daß Du bis in den Nachtstunden nur am lesen bist, da immer wieder was neues präsentiert wird, weil Du wahnsinnig viel wissen willst und auch erleben möchtest.
Pass bei den ganzen Informationen die Du bekommst, jedoch auf, daß du den Termin deines Urlaubs nicht verpasst, dann klappt gar nichts - kleiner Scherz am Rande.
Was Du alles vor hast, mit den ganzen Fahrten und unterschiedlichen Angelplätzen. Da kann es wirklich sein, daß du nur eine Adresse benötigst wo du gut und günstig  Fisch einkaufen kannst, weil alles andere nicht so funktioniert wie Du dir das vorgestellt hast.
Du bekommst sogar zwei Platte mehr, wenn du im Deutschen Fjordhafen in Hvide Sande dir die Fische kaufst - aber wenn Du Dich nicht auskennst und fragst und dann feststellst das er nicht da ist, dann hast Du reichlich Zeit verloren - wo Du Heringe hättest angeln können.

Das Du passionierter Nymphen Binder bist freut mich, aber mach das zur Weihnachtszeit - und setze sie ein in Gewässer, wo nicht der Hering vorkommt und erkundige Dich vorher, welche Insekten in der Zeit dort am Gewässer sind, wenn Du angeln gehst. 
Das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich - und wenn du an der Fiege bzw, Haken noch einen Wurm als Nachtisch dran hängst, dann mache ich mit dir eine Wette, daß ich schneller damit eine Forelle gefangen habe - als Du mit deiner Nymphe oder Nachtschwärmer *lach  wobei man dieses keinen Fliegenfischer erzählen darf - die drehen dann durch. 
Kauf Dir diese Paternoster für den Hering mit Fischhaut und dann hau den Plunder ins Wasser - sonst fängst Du nichts.
Und wenn Du sagst jetzt habe ich genug Fische, dann holst Du deine Nymphen raus und zeigst den andern Anglern, wie man damit Fische fängt.

Ich kann Dir auch nur Ratschläge in der Region um Hvide Sande geben - ich kenne mich nicht aus in dem Gebiet wo Du deinen Urlaub verbringst, jedoch wenn Du kommst nur für einen Tag, dann solltest Du sehen, daß dein Paternoster mit Cirkel Hooks und kleine Haken mit Fischhaut, fast immer im Wasser ist, sonst wirst Du nichts fangen.
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen Nebensache - ob Nymphe Fisch im Laden Hummer oder ein halbes Schwein für den Grill.

Gruß und glaube mir - denn  in meinen Worten ist viel Wahrheit.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ha ha ha :q

LAC, dein bissiger Humor ist genial.
Daß ich Nymphen für Renkenhegenen binde heißt nicht, daß ich damit an der Schleuse fischen will 
Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, daß ich auf der Messe Fischhaut und anderes kaufen möchte und um Heringsfliegen, oder was auch immer diese Paternoster darstellen sollen, zu binden.

Außerdem freut es mich, daß du mir so viel Hoffnung machst (Ironie-off)

Ich werde mein bestes geben und dann hier berichten, ob gut oder nicht so gut.
Auch ich würde mich eher zu den guten Fischern zählen.
Ich kann ein Gewässer lesen und mich gut in die Fische hineindenken....weshalb ich auch ganz entspannt bin. :m

Auf eine geile Zeit im Dänenland


----------



## Michael_05er (2. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC: bei dem Kutter, den ich genannt habe, gibt es 10 normale, 8 große oder 6 besonders große Schollen für denselben Preis. Vielleicht meinen wir dieselbe Stelle  ich habe immer die mittlere Größe genommen, das gab eine schöne Portion Filets aus jedem Fisch. Letztes Jahr hatte er auch steinbutt, das hätte ich auch mal probieren sollen, auch wenn der teurer war.

Ansonsten gibt es Sonntags auch die Fischauktion für Touristen, da kann man ein Schnäppchen machen. Kann aber auch sein dass man Pech hat. Letztes Jahr hatten alle zu viel Geld dabei, da ist alles für hohe Preise weggegangen. Das Jahr zuvor habe ich prima Rotzungen geschnappt, 5 oder 6 Kilo für rund 100 Kronen. Und Knurrhahn geschenkt, kann man gut räuchern. Immer ruhig bleiben und bis zum Ende ausharren  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heilbutt (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich schließe mich an.
Es ist wirklich interessant hier mitzulesen.
Selber angeln, Fisch vom Kutter, Fischauktion,...usw.
ich bin schon sehr gespannt und freue mich immer mehr auf unseren Sommerurlaub..!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Michael 05er
sehe das mit den Platten nicht so eng, wenn Frauchen welche holt wirft er noch eine drauf - jedenfalls sind sie billiger als im Laden  egal an welchem Kutter ob im Hafen von Hvide Sande (Meerseite) oder auf der Fjordseite im Deutschen Hafen.
Das mit den Auktionen für Touristen ist interessant, da sieht man sehr oft, das einige kein Ahnung haben und erhöht zuschnappen und oft denke ich, da wurde aber reichlich Geld ausgegeben für die Fischart  - OK, ist ja ein Gaudi. Du hast jedoch recht, bei einigen kann man wirklich ein Schnäppchen machen - ist aber keine Garantie und wenn unser Freund Zanderschnapper auch dort zuschlagen wird, dann empfehle ich ihm, daß er für drei Tage eine Hütte mieten soll.

@ Zanderschnapper1
Du hast schon gelesen - auf der Auktion kannst Du auch zuschnappen. Mit den Nymphen oder Fischhaut kaufen und selbst binden oder was Du damit machst - das finde ich gut, aber nicht, wenn Du sagst ich bin auf der Ostseeseite und will mal für einen Tag nach Hvide Sande kommen um Fisch zu fangen, warst aber noch nie dort.  
Das passt nicht zusammen  und wenn Du jetzt dort versuche startest, was ich auch gut finde, dann solltest Du den Urlaub nach Hvide Sande verlegen. Und wenn dann noch Hummer und Co. besorgt werden muss, dann bitte nicht in Hvide Sande - da sind zwei weiter Std. rum und es kann sein, daß der Hummer immer noch nicht da ist - außer bei Aldi aus der Kühltruhe.

Das Du dich zu den guten Fischern zählst, kann ich verstehen, da Du ja deine Gerätschaften zum Fang selbst baust und da muss man sich schon etwas auskennen, z.b. was sie so fressen.  Das finde ich auch gut und das Du Deine Fangerfolge hier vorstellst bzw. wie Du sie überlistet hast, das ist förmlich eine Pflicht - bei den guten Ratschlägen.
Und wenn Du ein Gewässer lesen kannst und dich auch gut in die Fische reindenken kannst, dann wirst Du sagen an der Schleuse - wenn alle Tore geöffnet sind, was ist denn hier passiert. Da wirfst Du die Angel aus und bevor Du den Hebel von der Rolle in der Hand hast ist Deine gesamte Montage - egal mit selbst gebundenen oder gekauften Imitationen, schon am Ufer.
Wenn man dieses noch nicht gesehen hat, macht man sich falsche Vorstellungen. Trotzdem lohn sich diese Fahrt von zwei Std. und wenn Du ein Bett brauchst besorge ich Dir dieses auch. Ich will deine selbstgemachten Glimmerfliegen oder was auch immer sehen und Du muss mir verraten und sagen, was die Fische denken bzw. machen bei der Strömung - ich möchte noch mehr lernen. *lach 

Ich will Dir ja nicht den Urlaub versauen, sondern helfen, damit Du wirklich was fängst und hier berichtest.


----------



## raxrue (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Michael 05er
> sehe das mit den Platten nicht so eng, wenn Frauchen welche holt wirft er noch eine drauf - jedenfalls sind sie billiger als im Laden  egal an welchem Kutter ob im Hafen von Hvide Sande (Meerseite) oder auf der Fjordseite im Deutschen Hafen.
> Das mit den Auktionen für Touristen ist interessant, da sieht man sehr oft, das einige kein Ahnung haben und erhöht zuschnappen und oft denke ich, da wurde aber reichlich Geld ausgegeben für die Fischart  - OK, ist ja ein Gaudi. Du hast jedoch recht, bei einigen kann man wirklich ein Schnäppchen machen - ist aber keine Garantie und wenn unser Freund Zanderschnapper auch dort zuschlagen wird, dann empfehle ich ihm, daß er für drei Tage eine Hütte mieten soll.
> 
> ...





Jetzt soll er mal die hier schnappen...   https://www.ebay.de/itm/Heringspate...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649,

Und wenn er will kann er in Ulm bei mir noch ein Paar Köder und Tipps abholen oder ich fahr ihm hinterher |rolleyes und zeige ihm wie man Heringsangler fischt...|kopfkrat:m und wo der Hvide Sande Angler seinen Plattfisch mit dem Kescher Fängt..

http://waves4you.com/hvide_sande_west.html

Wenn er zur Schleuse schaut..rechtes Hafenbecken vorne Dran..da ist unser Scholli meist |rolleyes:m:m


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> @LAC: bei dem Kutter, den ich genannt habe, gibt es 10 normale, 8 große oder 6 besonders große Schollen für denselben Preis. Vielleicht meinen wir dieselbe Stelle  ich habe immer die mittlere Größe genommen, das gab eine schöne Portion Filets aus jedem Fisch. Letztes Jahr hatte er auch steinbutt, das hätte ich auch mal probieren sollen, auch wenn der teurer war.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es Sonntags auch die Fischauktion für Touristen, da kann man ein Schnäppchen machen. Kann aber auch sein dass man Pech hat. Letztes Jahr hatten alle zu viel Geld dabei, da ist alles für hohe Preise weggegangen. Das Jahr zuvor habe ich prima Rotzungen geschnappt, 5 oder 6 Kilo für rund 100 Kronen. Und Knurrhahn geschenkt, kann man gut räuchern. Immer ruhig bleiben und bis zum Ende ausharren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Danke für deine Tipps Michael.
Fangfrischer Fisch vom Kutter ist wirklich top, vor allem wenn man selber nichts fängt.
Weisst du zufällig, ob es da einen bestimmten Tag gibt, wo der Kutter raus fährt? Laut den letzten Berichten im Sept. 2017 ist das nur 1 x pro Woche...? 
Würde meine Zeit dort dann danach richten....


----------



## Michael_05er (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine festen Tage. Im September hatten wir echt fieses Wetter mit viel Wind. Ich denke, der fährt sonst häufiger. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Jetzt soll er mal die hier schnappen...   https://www.ebay.de/itm/Heringspate...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649,
> 
> Und wenn er will kann er in Ulm bei mir noch ein Paar Köder und Tipps abholen oder ich fahr ihm hinterher |rolleyes und zeige ihm wie man Heringsangler fischt...|kopfkrat:m und wo der Hvide Sande Angler seinen Plattfisch mit dem Kescher Fängt..
> 
> ...



Danke auch dir RAXRUE für deine Tipps und den Link#6
Werde mich hier mit diesen Paternostern, Brandungsvorfächern und Buttlöffelsystemen eindecken.....
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne hinter oder mit uns rauf fahren. Wir fahren in der Nacht des 1.6. rauf und haben unsere Hütte vom 2. bis 16.6. gemietet.
Vielleicht gibt es ja so eine Art kleines Forumstreffen in H.S.?


----------



## LAC (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper.
Die informationen die Du bekommst sind ja einmalig, ich sehe schon kommen, daß einige ihre Angelferien verlegen damit sie dir, alles ganz schnell vor Ort zeigen können - damit du kaum Zeit verlierst. Das ist super, könntest dann förmlich den Wagen laufen lassen, damit du schnell mal hier und dort vorbei schaust. 
Vorschlag: Bleib eine Nacht - dann fängst Du auch Fische und kannst alle anderen Dinge, wie Fische kaufen vom Kutter usw. auch noch erledigen. Außer es ist kommt ein Orkan - dann läuft nichts und Hvide Sande steht unter Wasser - trotzdem sieht Du wo es Fisch gibt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35760


----------



## LAC (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ist einer unter uns, der Ornithologe ist, habe eine Schnepfe bzw. Wachtel in der Küche sitzen. Das Tier stand auf der Straße und ist nicht weggeflogen - dann habe ich es in der Kälte aufgehoben und im Wagen gestellt, muss entweder vom Wagen angefahren worden sein, oder angeschossen. Kann kaum laufen, fällt oft um - nun sitzt es bei mir auf zwei Handschuhe auf der Küchenzeile vom Wasserbecken (Nirosta) und schläft.
Was kann man damit machen - habe ein kleine Näpfchen Wasser sowie kleingeschnittene Krabben daneben gelegt - soll aber keine Henkermalzeit sein. 
Draußen würden die Katzen sich das Tier holen, da es nicht fliegen kann
Für einen guten Ratschlag freue ich mich - könnte dem Tier auch einen warmen Raum d.h. ein Krankenhaus anbieten und frei Kost geben für einen Schlag im Nacken ist es jetzt schon zu spät - da es mich ganz lieb anschaut und keine Scheu mehr zeigt.
Nachsatz:
Hat sich erledigt - ist im siebten Himmel geflogen.


----------



## Ørret (3. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Schade.....was war's denn genau Schnepfe oder Wachtel? lamger oder kurzer Schnabel ?


----------



## LAC (4. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Oerret
Es war eine Wachtel - ich glaube, in letzter Zeit war sie frei für die Jagd und in DK gibt es reichlich Jäger, da förmlich jedes Dorf einen Jagdverein hat.


----------



## StefanG84 (4. März 2018)

*Angeln in der nähe von Hvide Sande*

Hallo Leute, ich fahre Anfang Mai für 14 Tage nach Bjerregard. Das liegt bei Hvide Sande in der nähe. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir einen Angelschein kaufen und an einen dieser Put & Take Seen fahren soll und dort angeln gehen kann. Ich war bestimmt schon 15 mal dort zum Urlaub machen aber ich habe in Dänemark allerdings noch nie gefischt. Nun bin ich am überlegen. Fängt man dort was vernünftiges? Welche Gerätschaten brauche ich für die reine Spass angelei aber trotzdem mit der Hoffnung auf Erfolg? Habe eigentlich kaum die Möglichkeit meine Boilieruten aus Platzgründen mitzunehmen. Wie läuft das ab wenn man dort was fängt? Muss man das irgendwo melden,wiegen,eintragen? Dort stehen ja überall um den Ringköbing fiord so kleine Häuschen für die Put and Take angelei. Ich bin seit 17 Jahren Angler aber dort wie gesagt noch nie. Möchte aber auch nicht mein ganzes Karpfen zeug mitnehmen weil dann wäre das Auto voll und es könnte niemand mehr mit ausser ich 

Hoffe auf ein paar Tipps Ratschläge Fangaussichten Fischarten Erklärungen für fremde usw. 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## raxrue (4. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der nähe von Hvide Sande*



StefanG84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich fahre Anfang Mai für 14 Tage nach Bjerregard. Das liegt bei Hvide Sande in der nähe. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir einen Angelschein kaufen und an einen dieser Put & Take Seen fahren soll und dort angeln gehen kann. Ich war bestimmt schon 15 mal dort zum Urlaub machen aber ich habe in Dänemark allerdings noch nie gefischt. Nun bin ich am überlegen. Fängt man dort was vernünftiges? Welche Gerätschaten brauche ich für die reine Spass angelei aber trotzdem mit der Hoffnung auf Erfolg? Habe eigentlich kaum die Möglichkeit meine Boilieruten aus Platzgründen mitzunehmen. Wie läuft das ab wenn man dort was fängt? Muss man das irgendwo melden,wiegen,eintragen? Dort stehen ja überall um den Ringköbing fiord so kleine Häuschen für die Put and Take angelei. Ich bin seit 17 Jahren Angler aber dort wie gesagt noch nie. Möchte aber auch nicht mein ganzes Karpfen zeug mitnehmen weil dann wäre das Auto voll und es könnte niemand mehr mit ausser ich
> 
> Hoffe auf ein paar Tipps Ratschläge Fangaussichten Fischarten Erklärungen für fremde usw.
> 
> ...




Nimm eine 3 Meter Rute bis 85 gramm Wurfgewicht,Hohl den Dännermarkschein und die Erlaubniss für Hvide Sande, die oben Beschriebenen Heringsriggs und ein 40 -50 Heringsblei und mach den Eimer Voll...Wenn du Forellen fischen willst sind Maisfarben gerne genommen...Kleiner Tipp...Wenn die Wasserräder in den Anlagen laufen (Sind zur Belüftung des Wassers) dann gleich hinter ihnen in die Erzeugte Strömung wo das Wasser am sauerstoffreichsten ist #6 mit ganz leichter Pose...am besten fast garnichts...und wenn du Forellenteig Angelst....weniger Teig bringt mehr...Erbsengröße ist fast schon zuviel...Bei den Put und Take Anlagen kannst du dir in den Häuschen deine Angelkarte lösen...was du fängst ist dir..auser es steht etwas anderes an der Infotafel im Häuschen
Auserdem kann mann über die Adresse  http://www.lydumartcenter.com/  Unterkünfte,Infos ,Unterhaltung oder auch Angelguiding erfragen....meist hat der Herr ein Offenes Ohr...


----------



## StefanG84 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, ich fahre Anfang Mai für 14 Tage nach Bjerregard und würde dort in der nähe gerne an einen dieser Put & Take Seen mein Glück versuchen. Welchen könnt ihr mir denn dort empfehlen der nicht so teuer ist, ich mit 2 Ruten fischen kann und auch gute Aussichten auf Erfolg habe? Köder und Tageskarte sollte vor Ort zu kaufen vorhanden sein am See. Gibt es dort Fangbeschränkungen? Wer kann und mag mir helfen? Für diese Art Put & Take Seen braucht man ja keinen dänischen Angelschein nicht wahr? Fragen über fragen. Fahre schon 15 Jahre in die Region bzw. Generell nach Dänemark angle seit 17 Jahren aber nur Zuhause noch nie in Dänemark aber würde das gerne mal versuchen aber ohne etwas falsch zu machen oder gegen irgend welche Gesetze zu verstoßen von denen ich vielleicht nichts weiss. Darum meine bitte an euch Profis nach Auskünften 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## raxrue (4. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Oerret
> Es war eine Wachtel - ich glaube, in letzter Zeit war sie frei für die Jagd und in DK gibt es reichlich Jäger, da förmlich jedes Dorf einen Jagdverein hat.




Otto!! man muss immer das beste aus jeder Situation machen...und wenn du gerade keine Heringe hast    https://www.kochbar.de/rezept/289163/Wachteln-gefuellt.html


----------



## raxrue (4. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



StefanG84 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre Anfang Mai für 14 Tage nach Bjerregard und würde dort in der nähe gerne an einen dieser Put & Take Seen mein Glück versuchen. Welchen könnt ihr mir denn dort empfehlen der nicht so teuer ist, ich mit 2 Ruten fischen kann und auch gute Aussichten auf Erfolg habe? Köder und Tageskarte sollte vor Ort zu kaufen vorhanden sein am See. Gibt es dort Fangbeschränkungen? Wer kann und mag mir helfen? Für diese Art Put & Take Seen braucht man ja keinen dänischen Angelschein nicht wahr? Fragen über fragen. Fahre schon 15 Jahre in die Region bzw. Generell nach Dänemark angle seit 17 Jahren aber nur Zuhause noch nie in Dänemark aber würde das gerne mal versuchen aber ohne etwas falsch zu machen oder gegen irgend welche Gesetze zu verstoßen von denen ich vielleicht nichts weiss. Darum meine bitte an euch Profis nach Auskünften
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stefan




Schau Hoch??!!


----------



## StefanG84 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Schau Hoch??!!





Verzeihung

Möchte es eigentlich nur auf Forellen an diesen Put und Take Seen versuchen. Dazu brauche ich ja auch keinen daenischen schein. Welcher ist denn da zu empfehlen und liegt nahe an Bjerregard?  Und wo beschaffe ich mir dann dort am besten die Köder wie wurm oder Maden?  Möchte nicht spinnen sondern ansitzen

gruss stefan


----------



## LAC (4. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
da gebe ich dir normal recht ! 
Jedoch durch die Rettungsaktion und meine kleinen pos. Eingriffe - warmer Platz usw. war sie nicht mehr so ängstlich - sie wusste, daß sie keine Angst haben brauch und ich hatte sie förmlich lieb gewonnen, jedenfalls hatte sie die letzten Stunden es besser als auf der Straße, da konnte ich es nicht mehr übers Herz bringen - sie zu rupfen und zu essen.
Hab sie begraben und dabei versprochen, daß sie noch die Welt sehen wird, und viele Menschen sie bewundern werden, da ich mit dem Skelett was machen werde und dann hängt sie irgendwo im Museum und andere bewundern sie und sagen schau mal - sowas habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen.
Du weist ja, daß ich etwas anders ticke als normal - sonst könnte ich es nicht aushalten.  


@ StefanG84
Am Holmslandklitt wo auch Bjerregard liegt sind ja kaum Put und Take Anlagen und die dort sind, ja, da kann man angeln.
Zum Besatz kann ich nichts sagen, jedoch im Umkreis von 15 km um Nr. Nebel sind reichlich Anlagen, wobei einige sehr gut sein sollen - wie man mir berichtet hat. Und bedenke , je kleiner das Loch bzw. See je schneller finden sie dein Köder. Ein kleiner soll gut sein - wenn du vom Urlaubsörtchen in Richtung Nr. Nebel fährst und am Ende der Stadt rechts ab, dann nach ca 2,5 km kommt auf der rechten Seite ein kleiner See, wo gut gefangen wird. Der Eigentümer wohnt dort auch.
Ich kann leider nichts zu den Put und Take Anlagen sagen - nur was unsere Gäste berichten und wenn einer gut gefangen hat und es nochmal versuchen will, dann gehe ich dann und wann mal mit und haue auch einige raus. Sonst interessieren die mich nicht - hab vor der Tür ein priv. Fließgewässser - wo ich Bachforellen und Mefos, Barsch und Hecht fangen kann.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg! 
Gruß


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Leute. 
Ich habe mir schon öfters dieses Video vom Tauchen an der Schleuse angesehen....das ist ja furchtbar!
Der Grund ist übersät von Heringsbleien und abgerissenen Paternostersystemen....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q


----------



## raxrue (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich habe mir schon öfters dieses Video vom Tauchen an der Schleuse angesehen....das ist ja furchtbar!
> Der Grund ist übersät von Heringsbleien und abgerissenen Paternostersystemen....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q




Ja..mann muss die Taucher bewundern wie sie die Lastzunahme austarieren....deswegen Tauchen wahrscheinlich auch so wenig an der Schleuse nach Blei...sie würden nach einer Stunde nicht mehr auftauchen können...|kopfkrat aber im Ernst...wenn mann sieht wie viele Menschen dort auf Heringe fischen und das auf Jahre dann ist es nicht ganz so erschreckend....|bigeyes


----------



## LAC (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
Der plunder der ist ja nicht nur in Hvide Sande sondern auch in Kappeln und anderen Ecken, wo halt auf Heringe geangelt wird.
Früher boomten ja noch die Angelfahrten mit dem Kutter. In Mastholm an der Ostsee lagen zig Stück und in der Nordsee steuerten die Angelkutter den Felsen Helgoland an - dieser Felsen bzw. Insel die  ist eingebeittet in Pilker und Angelkram wo man Fische mit fangen kann. Hinterher war es verboten dort zu angeln.


----------



## ClasicII (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Und einige verdienen sich mit den abgerissenen vorfächern das ein oder andere Krönchen nebenbei.
Wenn mal kein Angler an der Schleuse steht kann man ab und an den ein oder anderen beobachten wie er an einem Seil ein überdimensionierten Drillinge durchs Hafenbecken zieht.
Ich finde es gut.
Ab Mitte Mai kann man dann die Recycelten bleie zb. Bei einem auf dem Campingplatz in Lyingvig kaufen.
Extrem billig und auch noch frisch lackiert.
Hab mich da schon das ein oder andere mal mit Blei eingedeckt.
Gruss


----------



## LAC (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Clasic II
Das stimmt, sie kommen sogar mit einem Bauchladen zur Schleuse und bieten die Grundbleie an. In Dänemark ist ja Blei verboten, die neuen Gewichte sind nicht mehr aus Blei.

Dieses Thema habe ich schon in der Kunst im Jahre 1998 angeschnitten.
Das Ministerium in Schleswig Holstein, hat ein Buch im Jahre 1998  veröffentlicht, "Verbotene Städte" Kunst im öffentlichen Raum, da wird u.a. dieser Anglermüll von mir beschrieben bzw. was ich damit machen wollte in Kappeln.  Ich wollte diesen Müll aus der Schlei  in durchsichtige Plastiktaschen einlegen, die Tasche sollten ca. 30 cm breit sein und eine Form wie Heringsschuppen haben - jede ist beweglich, da ich sie mit Ringösen verbinde. Dieser Schuppenteppich sollte dann aus dem Wasser über die Hafenmauer und dann noch ca. 6 m an Land auf dem Boden liegen und ca. 3 m breit sein. Nach Planquadrat hätten wir den Grund abgetaucht und gesammelt und genau wie es gesammelt wurde in den Plastiktaschen gefüllt
Da können dann die Besucher sich ein Bild machen: 
Titel: *Stillleben einer beschwerten Landschaft 

Ist zwar im Buch veröffentlicht worden, jedoch habe ich es nie gemacht - kann aber noch passieren - suche ja zwei Taucher, da ich nicht mehr tauchen darf.
Da macht so mach einer sich Gedanken. 
Obwohl ein Zuschauer dieses ja nie sieht und es ja sehr sauber aussieht, wenn alles verloren gegangen ist und der Angler kurbelt nur die Schnur ein  *lach

Wobei der Verkauf der Bleie eine deutliche Sprache spricht.*


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich finde das ist ein generelles Problem!
Nicht nur für die Angler sondern auch für die Natur und natürlich die Fische. Ich selbst versuche durch angepasstes fischen und natürlich auch passendes Equipment Verluste an Material durch Hänger zu verhindern...ich hatte mal beim Spinnfischen einen Hänger, durch konsequentes hochpumpen habe ich einen Baumstumpf ans Ufer gezogen der voller rostiger Blinker hing!
An meinem Lieblingsplatz am Bodensee liegt ein abgetriebenes Fischernetz, auch das ärgert mich und ich werde demnächst versuchen es anzulanden.....
Man mag es kaum glauben, aber viele Angler sind auch Naturschützer.

Aber zurück zum Thema Hvide Sande. Fischt hier eigentlich niemand mit Köderfischen? Kann man sich solche Fischlein mit der Angel oder Ködersenke vor Ort fangen und ist in Dänemark das fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch erlaubt?


----------



## StefanG84 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Clasic II
> Das stimmt, sie kommen sogar mit einem Bauchladen zur Schleuse und bieten die Grundbleie an. In Dänemark ist ja Blei verboten, die neuen Gewichte sind nicht mehr aus Blei.
> 
> Dieses Thema habe ich schon in der Kunst im Jahre 1998 angeschnitten.
> ...


*

Wie Blei ist verboten? *


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

nicht für Touristen, nur der Verkauf in DK


----------



## LAC (9. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper
Wenn der Hering in Hvides Sande ist, ist im Bereich der Schleuse Hochbetrieb und wenn Urlaubsgäste, die nichts mit der Angelei zu tun haben, dieses vom Logenplatz d.h. von der Brücke aus beobachten, da wird so manch ein Laie zum  Angler, da sie sehen wie leicht man den Heringe fangen kann. 
Das so viel Plunder auf dem Grund liegt, hat damit was zu tun, das die meisten nicht richtig mit dem Heringspaternoster angeln können, die werfen zwar rein und fangen Fische, jedoch ein Großteil, kennt sich nicht aus, worauf man achten sollte. 
Nachstehend worauf man achten soll, damit weniger Müll im Meer liegt - und der Angler nicht so viele Paternoster und Bleie kaufen muss.

Der Grund ist übersäht mit Miesmuscheln, bekommt das Blei bzw. Gewicht, Grundberührung und die Schnur wird zwischen den Miesmuscheln von der Strömung gedrückt, dann schließen sich die geöffneten Miesmuscheln, blitzartig und die Schnur ist eingeklemmt. 
Das war´s dann und erneut liegt eine Heringsmontage mit Gewicht auf  Grund. Verliert man nun das ganze Vorfach - dann flattert das in der Strömung und fängt andere Vorfächer und so entwickelt sich dann auf Grund langsam ein Müllplatz. 
Das bedeutet, das man Grundberührung vermeiden soll, bzw. wenn man es merkt sofort mut der Rute wieder anheben soll. 
Hinzu kommt noch ein anderes Hindernis, es sind die Spundwände, die Unterwasser im Boden gerammt worden sind und der Angler nicht sehen kann -  sie sind auf der nördlichen Seite zum Meer hin in der Ecke vom Geländer  etwa 20 m vom Geländer entfernt, wenn man den Blick zum Hafen macht.
Ab jetzt wird der Boden sauberer*lach


Die Gewichte in Dänemark sind keine Bleie mehr - aber an der Heringsvorfächern werden ja auch als Gewicht Pilker und andere größere Fanggeräte befestigt - da man glaubt es könnte ja mal ein großer Fisch dort nach schnappen. 
Oft sind dort bis zu 11 Seehunde, wo die Kinder sich drüber freuen aber der Angler sich aufregt, da sie förmlich jeden Fisch vom Haken pflücken können und genau über die Barthaare orten können, wo er ist, wie schnell er sich bewegt usw. und da sie schneller sind, als man kurbeln kann, ist es eine leichte Jagd für den Seehund 
Das das Blei verboten wurde, ist ja gut, es wird auch nicht mehr für Dachverkleidungen in Dänemark verkauft.


----------



## raxrue (11. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das das Blei verboten wurde, ist ja gut, es wird auch nicht mehr für Dachverkleidungen in Dänemark verkauft.[/QUOTE]


???Kein Blei für Dachverkleidungen und Heringsvorfächer in Dännemark.....finde ich Toll...frag mich nur was sie mit den Metallreichen Schiffswracks machen wo noch überall rummliegen...#c#c  andererseits...Blei kommt aus Erde...Blei geht in Erde#q|supergri|rolleyes:g|kopfkrat:m


----------



## LAC (11. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
sobald der Mensch was in den Händen hat - bzw. er es nicht mehr braucht, wie Schiffswracks oder was auch immer, können Probleme auftreten - warum noch etwas investieren wenn man es schon abgeschrieben hat - das geht hin bis zur Partnerin oder Partner,  die oder der einst auf Händen getragen wurde. Zum Glück haben wir Gesetzte, die bei solchen Problemen, den Schaden hochrechnen und dann als Ausgleich bezahlt werden muss., ob Wracks oder was auch immer. 
Auf den Bahamas, wurden in den siebziger Jahren, die Autos einfach ins Meer geworfen, damit sich neue Korallenriffe bilden - beim Tauchen habe ich mal solch einen Autofriedhof besucht. 
Nun kann man aber nicht sagen, das kommt aus dem Boden bzw. Meer und es kann wieder rein, dann könnten  alle Angler ihre Innereien und die aus dem neuen Schlachthaus in Hvide Sande auch noch ins Meer geleitet werden - kommt ja von dort.  Solch ein Prozess geht nur, wenn der normale Verlauf da ist - geboren und verstorben - aber nicht wenn ein Angler 400 Heringe am Tag fängt und die Innereien ins Meer schüttet - bein zig tausend Angler.
Dann brauchen wir auch keine Toiletten mehr - kommt ja alles aus dem Boden was wir essen.
Die alten Müllkippen die wir haben oder die Müllberge in den unterentwickelten Ländern - das ist ein Problem nicht nur für unsere Natur sondern auch für den Menschen.
In Afrika, da macht eine Frau die Beine breit und pinkelt einfach auf den Gehweg bzw. Straße und der nächste hat eine Schüssel und sieht diese Pfütze und holt sich das zum trinken - alles in den 70iger Jahren erlebt.
Und in Dubrovnik ehemals Jugoslavien, da kam ein Platzregen, da flogen alle Kanaldeckel hoch und die Innenstadt stand 40 cm unter Kanalisationswasser. - kommt alles aus dem Boden und geht auch wieder zurück - dann und wann verrecken auch Menschen daran. - gehen auch im Boden oder in die Lüfte bzw. in Indien im Ganges. 
Es ist zwar ein Kreislauf - wo der Mensch jedoch gewältig dran fummelt - da er ein Nutzen daraus ziehen will und einige nach dem Motto handeln - nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Heinz Otto: Hat man die Schleuse vielleicht mal trocken gelegt, für Reparatur oder Wartungsarbeiten? Wenn ja, gibt es davon Fotos?


----------



## heitzer (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

In Kappeln wurde schon der erste Hering gefangen.#6

 @Otto: Hast Du schon Deine Angel entschuppt und ein paar Probewürfe gemacht? #h

 Kannst ja gelegentlich mal testen, ob schon was zuppelt. 

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## LAC (13. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper
Die Schleuse kann man nicht trocken legen, da hängt das größte Gewässersystem Westjüdlands  dran, die Skjern Au mit Nebenflüsse sowie andere Fließgewässer. 
Bei Arbeiten an der Schleuse, können sie mit Wände und Pumpen immer nur ein Teilbereich trocken legen. In den letzten Jahren wurde dort im Innenraum der Schleuse im Sommer immer eine Kunstausstellung präsentiert, da konnten Besucher sich nicht nur Kunst ansehen sondern auch die ganzen Zahnräder usw.  die benötigt werden um die Schleusen zu betätigen. Interessant und aus den kleine Fenstern unterhalb der Schleuse die Angler beobachten.  Ein Besuch lohnt sich - ist interessant und auch kostenlos.

Der Holmslandklitt, das ist der schmale Sandstreifen der den Fjord von der Nordsee trennt, war früher ja eine Halbinsel, wo nur rund 12 Familien drauf gelebt haben - gut geschätzt - Hvide Sande gab es gar nicht. 
Der natürliche Ausläufer war im Süden in Nymindegab - dort wo die Esehäuser (Fischerhäuser) stehen. Das war der einzige sichere Hafen, den Dänemark an der Küste hatte - weil man in den Einlauf fahren konnte und somit geschützt war von der Nordsee. In Nymindegab konnte man nicht zum Holmslandklitt kommen - nur mit dem Boot.  Die Fische die früher dort gefangen wurden,  hat man mit Ochsenkarren - über den Ochsenweg -  bis nach Hamburg gekarrt und verkauft. Der alte Ausläufer hatte jedoch Probleme - er versandete, ein Problem was man damals  nicht  richtig bewältigen konnte. Dann wurde der neue Durchbruch in Höhe von Hvide Sande gemacht - und so entwickelte sich dort eine Fischerhochburg. Da war früher nichts, vergleichbar mit den amerikanischen Goldgräberstädte - und die Familien am Holmslandklitt bekamen eine Blütezeit, da Sie Grundstücke verkauft haben und jetzt mit ihrem Hof zwischen unzähligen Ferienhäusern wohnen. 
Nun ist der Fischbestand ja nicht der Beste in der Nordsee und sollte er mal zum erliegen kommen, dann könnte man ein Museumshafen aus Hvide Sande machen - wie auch die heutigen Goldgräberstädte sind und Führungen - hier war mal das Seemannsheim, mit diesem Fischkutter haben wir Krabben gefangen und auf diesem Kahn ist unser lieber Lars besoffen vom Boot gefallen usw. so kann es einmal werden - dieses zur Hochburg der Heringsangler. 
Trotzdem mausert sich das Städtchen und es wird viel für den Tourismus d.h. auch Angler gemacht. 

@ heitzer
Dirk, ich habe mir meine Angel noch gar nicht angeschaut - sie hat noch den "Winterschutz" d.h. die Schuppen vom letzten Jahr - werde sie aber entschuppen, damit man mich nicht findet unter den Anglern in Hvide Sande - sonst sagen sie, das ist der Kerl, der im Anglerboard immer solch ein Müll postet.
Ich habe im Moment gar keine Zeit - stehe voll im Stress und knüppele 15 Std. - außerdem ist es 5 Grad minus,  das ist ja eine Temperatur die ich liebe - da kuschelt man sich so zusammen, damit es warm wird und macht sich Gedanken, wie man sie überlistet. 
Gruß


----------



## heitzer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ @ heitzer
> - außerdem ist es 5 Grad minus, das ist ja eine Temperatur die ich liebe - da kuschelt man sich so zusammen, damit es warm wird und macht sich Gedanken, wie man sie überlistet.
> Gruß



@Otto- Du wirst Inge schon überlisten, nicht aufgeben.:q Wenn Du später im Frühling zum Angeln kommst, berichte doch bitte.     
 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (13. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

......schade, die Webcam ist seit einiger Zeit ausgefallen.
 Oder liegt es an meinem Rechner?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (13. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ne liegt nicht bei Dir das Problem, die andere läuft aber noch und da ist doch tatsächlich schon einer am angeln, ich starte am 7.04. in die Heringssaison. 
 BG
 Carsten


----------



## raxrue (13. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Ne liegt nicht bei Dir das Problem, die andere läuft aber noch und da ist doch tatsächlich schon einer am angeln, ich starte am 7.04. in die Heringssaison.
> BG
> Carsten




http://www.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam

Da..geht wieder...#6

http://waves4you.com/hvide_sande_west.html..
so...geht auch wieder #6:q:vik:


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (13. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> http://www.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam
> 
> Da..geht wieder...#6
> 
> ...



...eine reine Freude.....alles wieder gut:vik:

Die Silberlinge können nu kommen.. Vorfreude ist angesagt:vik:


----------



## LAC (14. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



heitzer schrieb:


> @Otto- Du wirst Inge schon überlisten, nicht aufgeben.:q Wenn Du später im Frühling zum Angeln kommst, berichte doch bitte.
> Gruß, Dirk



Dirk, ich berichte gerne was sich so abspielt unter der Wasseroberfläche, aber was unter der Bettdecke abläuft, das mache ich nicht. Möchte ja nicht, das die Bordies ihr Hobby wechseln - die sollen schön mit der Rute rumfummeln, bis sie den richtigen Fisch am Haken haben. 
Im Frühling, wenn der Saft im Baum steigt und die Knospen sich öffnen - werde ich es Dir in Hvide Sande sagen.

Hab gerade mal auf die Links geklickt - wollte mal sehen, was in Hvide Sande sich so bewegt in der Nacht, hab ein Schrecken bekommen, das ist ja ein schwarzes  Loch. Das mit der Kamera ist ja nur der Anfang in unserem Zeitalter, wenn erst mal der Fischgeruch aus dem PC kommt, dann darf man nicht glauben, das es der erweiterte Fortschritt ist - nein sage ich, kurz mal auf die Finger riechen und die dann gründlich waschen - dann ist der Traum vorbei.


----------



## adam-riese (14. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,
die Webcam vom Fiskercenter funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich als Sprache Dänisch wähle. Sehr merkwürdig.
In 10 Tagen bin ich vor Ort. Ich glaube das mit den Heringen kann ich vergessen. Es sind ja nur 2 Grad Wassertemperatur.


----------



## raxrue (14. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



adam-riese schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Webcam vom Fiskercenter funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich als Sprache Dänisch wähle. Sehr merkwürdig.
> In 10 Tagen bin ich vor Ort. Ich glaube das mit den Heringen kann ich vergessen. Es sind ja nur 2 Grad Wassertemperatur.




Abwarten...es reicht ein richtig großer Schwarm Heringe vor der Schleuse..und da die Fische keine Monate kennen und der Winter sehr mild war....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:g:g:m#6
Auserdem Fischen die ersten schon..mal schauen ob was passiert...


----------



## LAC (14. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Abwarten...es reicht ein richtig großer Schwarm Heringe vor der Schleuse..und da *die Fische keine Monate kennen und der Winter sehr mild war.*...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:g:g:m#6
> Auserdem Fischen die ersten schon..mal schauen ob was passiert...



Der Winter sehr mild war ?  er zählte in DK zu den kältesten in den letzen 30 Jahren - 17 Grad minus hatten wir
jetzt solle es nochmal um die - 5 Grad werden.
Aber du hast recht mit den Monaten, die kennen die Heringe nicht, die wissen nicht, das der Febr. nur 28 Tage hat. Wenn´s jedoch juckt, wissen sie genau wohin sie müssen und was sie zu machen haben.
Das wissen wir leider nicht dafür können wir sie fangen - aber nur, weil wir sie reinlegen - normal ist das gemein. Wenn wir für den Fang nur die Hand benutzen würden - hätten wir große Problem und einige die sind mit 20 fische nicht zufrieden, die nehmen Netze bzw. in einigen Ländern auch Dynamit.

Es kann wirklich sein, das die ersten Heringe in den nächsten Tagen in Hvide Sande eintrudeln.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Jetzt gerade schöner Sonnenuntergang und spiegel-glattes Meer in Hvide Sande! So soll es in meinem Urlaub sein ;-)


----------



## raxrue (15. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Der Winter sehr mild war ?  er zählte in DK zu den kältesten in den letzen 30 Jahren - 17 Grad minus hatten wir
> jetzt solle es nochmal um die - 5 Grad werden.
> 
> Upps..du hast recht...ich geh vom milden Bergklima|rolleyes aus welches dieses Jahr im Alpenvorland herrschte...da war gerade mal eine Woche lang gescheid Frost...wenn ich jetzt gerade schaue wie die Eisschollen an der Schleuse vorbeischwimmen....#c#t:m
> aber -15 Grad ist eigendlich nicht wirklich kalt ?? Oder!!


----------



## LAC (15. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
da hast du recht - es wird wärmer werden -  am Nordpool schmilzt schon das Eis und in Amerika geht demnächst das Licht ganz früh an, weil der Himmel dunkler wird durch Kohle.  
Und wenn sich der Pool verändert, haben die Freizeitkapitäne große Probleme mit ihrem Kompass, dann sind sie überfordert.

Die deutschen Inseln werden dann mit einer hohen Mauer geschützt und der Badeplatz ist schwimmend und passt sich dem Meeresspiele an. Dann sagt man ich fliege mal eben zur Burg Sylt.

Wir haben hier dann eine Hallig - weil die Häuser am höchsten Punkt gebaut wurden  - hat auch Vorteile - können dann die Heringe aus dem Fenster fangen.

Die Technik geht natürlich mit, d.h, sollte das Wasser auch Deutschland überrollen,  kannst Du weiter im Wasser sitzen und übers Anglerbord  dir die Hotspots und neuen Ratschläge holen - die Pc sind dann wasserdicht und zeigen gleichzeitig den Hochwasserstand an bzw. durch Kameras, was sich verändert hat.
Und sollte der Mensch nicht mitkommen, weil die Natur sich ganz schnell auf diese Veränderungen  einstellt hat. Hat der Mensch ein Vorteil, er ist ein Denker und hat die Technik im Griff.
Du sitzt zwar im Wasser am PC , bist jedoch verbunden mit der Welt  und sollte das Wasser zu kalt sein  - dann kann man ohne schlechtem Gewissen - da es gefiltert wird - einfach sein Ventil öffnen,  dann wird es einem Warm um die Beine und ist umgeben von 32 Grad.
Ist alles ein wenig verrückt, ich möchte jedoch nicht in 1000 Jahren mal schauen, was hier auf unserem Planet los ist.

Als der liebe Gott vor der großen Sintflut warnte, hat er Arche auserwählt,   ein Schiff zu bauen, damit einige Menschen und Tiere sich retten und  vermehren können -  diese Arche Noha ist gestrandet im Gebirge Ararat (Türkei)  Noha sowie die Tier haben sich ja weltweit verbreitet.  Ich habe mir mal die Heimat meiner Vorfahren d.h. das Gebirge dort und den Platz angesehen - war super, war begeistert. Liegt jedoch schon mehr als 20 Jahre zurück.
Ich habe zwar Freunde dort gefunden  -  aber Verwandte nicht. Ich habe zwar mit einer Ziege gesprochen, da sie so aussah wie eine aus meiner Nachbarschaft - habe sie gestreichelt und sie hat geantwortet mit - Määähhh. 
Als ich Zuhause war, bin ich zum Nachbar gegangen und habe mit der Ziehe gesprochen, das ich den Platz Ihrer Vorfahren besucht haben, da hat sie mit  Määähhh geantwortet und mit dem Schwanz gewedelt und vor Freude mir auf dei schuhe gepinklet - dachte schon das Hochwasser kommt. 
Das ist zwar ein kleiner Scherz, aber da steckt die Wahrheit auch ein wenig drin.  Inseln, die sich gebildet haben in Jahrhunderten die verändern sich ständig, da helfen auch keine Sandsäckchen mehr um Sylt zu retten. Und schaut man sich die Nordsee an, dann ist der heutige Fischgrund Doggerbank in früheren Jahren von Landtieren aufgesucht worden, denn ständig werden in der heutigen Zeit, Mammut Gebisse  und Knochen dort von Fischern in Netzen gefangen. 
Im Norden an der dänischen Nordsee , da purzeln die Sommerhäuser nach jedem Orkan ins Meer, 60 Meter und mehr hat sich da der Küstenstreifen in ein paar Jahren verändert.
Und wenn das so weiter geht - dann wird der Holmslandklitt - der schmale Streifen - wo Hvide Sande liegt -  der die Nordsee vom Fjord trennt-  in einigen Jahrzehnten sich verändern bzw. vielleicht auch verschwunden sein. 
Gruß und bring mir Cirkle Hooks mit, wenn Du nach Hvide sande kommst - kleine Haken.

@ Alle
Es ist doch eine Anglerboard Treffen in Hvide Sande geplant, da kommen doch einige schon - um den 23. Mai sollte es sein  - wer ist denn da in der Zeit  - der Termin kann noch verschoben werden.


----------



## hporki (15. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich würde gerne mit Frau Kinder und Enkelkinder bei euren treffen bei sein fahren jedes Jahr 3bis4 mal nach Dänemark und immer in die Umgebung von hvide Sande waren im Februar schon für 14tage da und kommen nun vom 21.4 bis 7.5 schon wieder zum heringsfestival doch im Mai Schafen wir es nicht haben da kein Urlaub würde gerne mal so einige von hier treffen und kennen lernen lese hier ständig mit vielleicht sind schon welche da zum Festival und man sieht sich da MfG Hporki


----------



## LAC (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ hporki
Ich begrüße dich und freue mich, das Du mit dem ersten Beitrag unsern Hvide Sande  Thread bereicherst.
Es kann sein, das wir uns auf dem Heringsfestival sehen, denn ich trainiere schon jeden Tag, damit ich bei der Wahl vom Mister Hering eine Chance habe. Nach  Arnold Schwarzeneggers Methode, d.h. trainieren bis ich sie nicht mehr halten kann, stemme ich jeden Abend zig mal meine Frau und am Spiegel beobachte ich meine Kampfhaltung, ob sie gut aussieht, damit die angetrunkenen Frauen im Zelt mich auch wählen. Werde auch zwischendurch kleine Sprüche machen - damit Stimmung entsteht. Sollten sie mich gewählt haben,  dürfen die Damen alle meinen Hering streicheln - d.h. ich schenke Ihnen sogar einen. Kleiner Scherz am Rande, aber was dort abläuft ist schon der Hammer. 
Es ist ja ein Gaudi - mich erkennst Du sofort, da ich etwas anders aussehe als normal -die Haare vom Kopf haben sich zurück gezogen und wachsen jetzt aus mein Gesicht. Ich beobachte dort die Besucher und mache Studien, ich möchte ja auch zur Gruppe der Angler gehören.
Ich könnte auch einen Tisch für die Bordies vom Anglerboard im Zelt reservieren - stell dort ein Fähnchen drauf, dann müssen sie sich aber alle vernünftig verhalten und nicht vom Stuhl rutschen.


----------



## DKNoob (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ hporki
> Ich begrüße dich und freue mich, das Du mit dem ersten Beitrag unsern Hvide Sande  Thread bereicherst.
> Es kann sein, das wir uns auf dem Heringsfestival sehen, denn ich trainiere schon jeden Tag, damit ich bei der Wahl vom Mister Hering eine Chance habe. Nach  Arnold Schwarzeneggers Methode, d.h. trainieren bis ich sie nicht mehr halten kann, stemme ich jeden Abend zig mal meine Frau und am Spiegel beobachte ich meine Kampfhaltung, ob sie gut aussieht, damit die angetrunkenen Frauen im Zelt mich auch wählen. Werde auch zwischendurch kleine Sprüche machen - damit Stimmung entsteht. Sollten sie mich gewählt haben,  dürfen die Damen alle meinen Hering streicheln - d.h. ich schenke Ihnen sogar einen. Kleiner Scherz am Rande, aber was dort abläuft ist schon der Hammer.
> Es ist ja ein Gaudi - mich erkennst Du sofort, da ich etwas anders aussehe als normal -die Haare vom Kopf haben sich zurück gezogen und wachsen jetzt aus mein Gesicht. Ich beobachte dort die Besucher und mache Studien, ich möchte ja auch zur Gruppe der Angler gehören.
> Ich könnte auch einen Tisch für die Bordies vom Anglerboard im Zelt reservieren - stell dort ein Fähnchen drauf, dann müssen sie sich aber alle vernünftig verhalten und nicht vom Stuhl rutschen.




aber vorher mit jede menge voltaren einreiben.. #h#h#h


----------



## Heilbutt (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ hporki
> Ich begrüße dich und freue mich, das Du mit dem ersten Beitrag unsern Hvide Sande  Thread bereicherst.
> Es kann sein, das wir uns auf dem Heringsfestival sehen, denn ich trainiere schon jeden Tag, damit ich bei der Wahl vom Mister Hering eine Chance habe. Nach  Arnold Schwarzeneggers Methode, d.h. trainieren bis ich sie nicht mehr halten kann, stemme ich jeden Abend zig mal meine Frau und am Spiegel beobachte ich meine Kampfhaltung, ob sie gut aussieht, damit die angetrunkenen Frauen im Zelt mich auch wählen. Werde auch zwischendurch kleine Sprüche machen - damit Stimmung entsteht. Sollten sie mich gewählt haben,  dürfen die Damen alle meinen Hering streicheln - d.h. ich schenke Ihnen sogar einen. Kleiner Scherz am Rande, aber was dort abläuft ist schon der Hammer.
> Es ist ja ein Gaudi - mich erkennst Du sofort, da ich etwas anders aussehe als normal -die Haare vom Kopf haben sich zurück gezogen und wachsen jetzt aus mein Gesicht. Ich beobachte dort die Besucher und mache Studien, ich möchte ja auch zur Gruppe der Angler gehören.
> Ich könnte auch einen Tisch für die Bordies vom Anglerboard im Zelt reservieren - stell dort ein Fähnchen drauf, dann müssen sie sich aber alle vernünftig verhalten und nicht vom Stuhl rutschen.



#6#6#6
Es ist immer außerordentlich amüsant und kurzweilig Deine Berichte zu lesen!!!:q

Schade das ich erst im August in HS bin, und bei diesem Event nicht anwesend sein kann...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## hporki (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@lac hier ist die Frau von Hporki etwas anders aussehen als jeder das ist nicht schwer aber so wie du dich beschreibst sieht doch schon jeder 2mann im reiferen Alter beim Festival dort aus.... Da erkennst du mich schon besser dort war die lesten 2 Jahre die einzigste aktiv teilnehmende Frau im  und denkt man ich wäre ein Mann was mir auch oft passiert wäre ich es auch..... Außerdem haben wir fast immer kleine Kinder mit bei  ....unser Enkelsohn nimmt nun seid er 4 Jahre grade ist dort auch schon Teil und zeigt uns jedes Jahr aufs neue wie man dort was gewinnt... Mit 4 hat er ein 3m Ruthe gewonnen. mit 5 ein Kescher und voriges Jahr mit 6 ein Gutschein von 900kronen wovon er sich ruhte mit Rolle und klein Kram holte...... Langsam ist er besser ausgerüstet als wir.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

da fällt mir ein ; SCHANTALL, TU MA DIE OMMA WINKEN!#h


----------



## LAC (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Hporki
Dein Posting gefällt mir, Ich nenne Dich mal einfach Frau Hering und sehe dieses bitte positiv! Super, dein Posting!
Es wäre ja schlimm für mich gewesen, wenn Du mir was über den Hering gepostet hättest. 
Nun sind meine Postings auch etwas verrückt, normal könnte man den Thread nach 10 Postings schließen, da die vier Fischarten die hier gefangen werden in einem Posting erklärt werden können. 
Wir wissen doch alle, wie der Hering überlistet wird - natürlich hat der ein oder andere Angler mehr Erfahrung, das ist ganz normal.
Und sollte mal einer in Hvide Sande mit der Angelei beginnen - weil er die Angler dort beobachtet hat, wie die Fische fangen - dann kann er auch  Heringskönig werden, da einer mit zwei Heringe beim Festival schon König geworden ist -  ich glaube so war es schon mal.  
Für Kinder ist das jedoch Super - sie Angeln, können sich beweisen und freuen sich wenn sie einen mehr gefangen haben und wenn Sie dann noch belohnt werden egal womit  (und noch einen besseren Erfolg hatten wie Mama und Papa) dann sind sie die Größten. Was dann später im Zelt abläuft, die Verleihung des Preises und noch Angelmaterial bzw. Geld, da wird ein Kind geprägt und wird Angler auf Lebenszeit - mit einer kleinen Pause, wenn er den Druck merkt, dann verlagert er nur seine Angelrevier und angelt "Goldfische" mit schwarzen und blauen Augen - er müsste ja bescheuert sein, wenn er den Hering vorziehen würde.
Trotzdem ist das ganze Festival eine Gaudi - man darf es jedoch nicht ernst nehmen. 
Das Festival wird ja gemacht, damit der Rubel läuft, sie bieten den Anglern durch Preise was, die Saison wird dadurch verlängert aber auf den Fischbestand haben sie keinen Einfluss - deshalb kann man dort mit einem Hering König von Hvide Sande werden und noch Geld oder was auch immer bekommen, was gesponsert wurde. 
So sieht es aus, so wird jedoch fast jede Veranstaltung in Touristenorte  aufgebaut.  Ich finde diese Veranstaltung für Hvide Sande Ok und richtig für eine Zielgruppe  - auch wenn es für mich mehr  Kasperle spielen ist. 
Sie wird ja gut angenommen und Angler aus Deutschland, Holland, Polen und andere Länder beteiligen sich an dem Wettbewerb. Für Hvide Sande ist es Super - und die Beteiligten finden es auch gut, sonst würden sie nicht mitmachen.
Betreffend meines Aussehens mache ich mir keine Sorgen - ich bin ja ein Exot und ein alter Mann, Du musst lange suchen um solch ein irren Kopf zu finden. Wenn ich eine junge Frau gegenüber stehe, dann  denke ich nicht am Hering, sondern blase mir Luft in den Backen, damit ich ein Honigkuchen Gesicht bekomme  - dann beobachte ich Ihre Augen, dann wird die ganz nervös und findet oft die Wort nicht mehr.
Ich spiele ja mit den Wörtern und kann sie so schnell schreiben wie ich reden kann.  Mir ist das auch egal, was die Angelfrauen denken, jedoch kannst Du mir glauben - ich habe durch meinen Beruf förmlich immer im Rampenlicht gestanden, oft sind sie zu hunderten gekommen, da bekommt man Grupies die mich förmlich auf Schritt und Tritt verfolgen, einige rufen mich sogar an und fragen, wie es mir geht - denken an mein Alter - und dann fragen sie,  wann kommst Du mal wieder vorbei,  da muss ja was sein - ich bin ja ein Geschichtenerzähler und ich mache mir oft Gedanken - soll ich sie mal schockieren und was vom Hering erzählen.. 
Sollte ich auf dem Fest erscheinen und Du bzw. Dein Mann willst ein Gespräch mit mir führen, dann sag mir was ich machen soll, damit Du mich unter den alten Menschen erkennst - ich werde ein Glas meiner Brille schwarz färben - dann erkennst du mich und mein anderes Auge übernimmt dann die Funktion.
Du erkennst mich dann sofort, weil ich dann einen scharfen Blick habe.
Gruß und belebe weiter diesen Thread - das finde ich gut.


----------



## heitzer (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Otto: Die Tatsache, dass Du so aufgeregt postest zeigt, dass der Ehrgeiz, Mister Hering zu werden, tatsächlich über Dich gekommen ist. 
 Nun waren wir ja vor drei oder vier Jahren mal  zusammen dort und haben so unsere Beobachtungen gemacht. Es war doch so, dass auf den Tischen mehr Pokale standen, als Fische gefangen wurden, Hauptsache, es gab was zu begießen.
 Die Mister Hering-Wahl  hatte da eher nichts mit zu tun. Da kam es darauf an, welcher stramme Angler am Besten mit dem Hintern in seiner Wathose, die er ja als Bühnenoutfit gestellt bekam, wackelte. Wenn Du also die Mister Hering-Wahl gewinnen willst, kommt es auch auf Deine Brustbehaarung an (ein echter Mister H. hat natürlich nur die Wathose und Gummistiefel an und sonst nichts) und auf Deinen lasziven Tanz. 
 Übe das am Besten, dann fluppt es mit den Jurorinnen :lund Du wirst Mister Hering 2018!

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## LAC (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heizer
Dirk, du wirst lachen, aber ich habe mehr Haare auf der Brust als auf dem Kopf - ich könnte mit den Haaren förmlich die Heringe einrollen und mir so ein Herings- Brustkostüm schaffen. Wenn ich dann noch beim tanzen mit dem Hintern wackele,  dann glauben die Besucher, die Heringe würden noch leben und zum Abschluss - winke ich meine Fans zu - und was sie nicht sehen können - ich habe einen ganz dünnen unsichtbaren Faden an einem Aal befestigt - und wenn ich dann die Hand hoch hebe und meine Fans zuwinke, dann kommt aus meiner Hosentasche ein Aal gekrochen von 80 cm und macht die gleichen Bewegungen wie meine Hand. 
Das würde reichen um als Mister Hering gekrönt zu werden  - Problem ist, ich habe zwar gute Ideen, bin aber noch nicht bescheuert um dort aufzutreten. 
Dirk, die jungen Angler sollen diese Chance haben und wenn einer gewählt worden ist, kann er an den Tischen die Frauen mit Handschlag begrüßen und mit dem linken Auge ihr mitteilen, das er sie Super findet.
Dann sind alle zufrieden und am Tisch unterhalten sich die Frauen und sagen zur Freundin - er hat mir ein Auge zugekniffen, dann toppt sie das und sagt: bei mir hat er zweimal das Auge zugekniffen und ist dabei gestolpert auf meinen Schoß.
So soll es doch auch sein - anders wäre es ja nicht lustig - bist Du denn auch in Hvide Sande ?


----------



## hporki (17. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Carsten Wink mal wieder zurück


----------



## hporki (17. März 2018)

@lac
Ich bin nicht eine die sich gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt bin gerne für ein Spaß zuhaben. 
Bloss mit dem Frau Hering bin ich nicht zufrieden zum heringsfestival werde ich gezwungen von der  zum heringsangeln. 
Ich angel lieber Scholle, Makrele, wittling, hornhecht, aal, wolfsbarsch und Dorsch Ups sind ja mehr als 4fisch Arten die du da fangen kannst wie du sagst. 
Ich weiß woran es liegt das ich schon mehr als 4fisch Arten dort gefangen hab ....die  schauen was da für Trottel stehen und ihre angel ins Wasser halten da ich ja im sitzen angel denken die sich ne die schaut nur sich die Natur an von der geht keine Gefahr aus .....also das muss es sein denn wenn nicht soviel los ist fange ich immer besser als wenn viele Leute da sind.
Angel kann ich nicht ist alles nur Tarnung den wenn ich erstmal ein  hab dann will der Rest der  auch angeln und ich weiß das Abendessen ist dann schon gesichert und ich spar mir das einkaufen gehen und zum Strand und Meer  die Meerjungfrau und Neptun anschauen muss ich auch nicht denn.also tu ich so als ob ich angeln kann...  Spass bei  Ja wir können uns ja mal gerne beim Festival auf ein Plausch treffen dort. Ich bin ja nicht zu übersehen den viele im  sitzen sind da ja nicht. Würde gerne mal Ratschlag bekommen wo ich als rolli Fahrer mit Kinder noch angeln kann außer an der Schleuse den dort kommt Man sehr schnell mit den anderen ihre Schnur in Kontakt und viele sehen es dann auch nicht mal ein das man es nicht wollte bloss woanders auch nicht mehr hin kann weil es nicht möglich ist mit Handicap und Kindern dahin zu gehen wo Platz noch frei ist. Auf dem molen waren wir auch schon aber ist immer eine Strapazen dort hin zu kommen und dann noch mit Kinder ist mir nichts. Vor der Schleuse ist auch nur ein Plattform für mich und die ist immer voll und noch dazu kommt nun noch der steg der zu dicht rann kommt und da weiß ich schon genau wenn ich auswerfe fang ich jetzt den Nachbar vom steg. Vielleicht weiß jemand noch ein Platz wo es sich gut mit Kindern und  angel lässt


----------



## LAC (17. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@hporki

Ich nehme sofort den Namen Hering zurück, passt ja auch nicht zu Dir und nenne Dich Königsmakrelchen, das finde ich gut - habe dazu auch noch eine kleine Geschichte parat. 
Ich habe mal an der langen alten Mole eine sehr große Makrele gefangen, da kamen im Umkreis alle Angler angelaufen und wollten den Fisch sehen und fragten was ist das für ein Fisch - der ist ja wahnsinnig groß. Da sagte ich:  es ist eine Königsmakrele - innerhalb von wenigen Minuten hatte sich das rumgesprochen auf der Mole und nach 5 Minuten wurde ich von Anglern umzingelt und jeder wollte die Makrele sehen - sie waren begeistert und staunten.  Da sagte einer, woran kann man das feststellen, da erwähnte ich, das ist ganz einfach, da sie aus königlichem  Gewässer stammt. - da kam Freude auf und sie sagten solch eine große Makrele hätten sie noch nicht gesehen.
Hast Du das verstanden, Königsmakrelchen - mit den Endungen chen mache ich es lieblicher und weiblicher. Ich hoffe, daß Dir dieser Name gefällt.
Das mit den vier Fischarten, die ich oft erwähne, das darf man nicht so eng sehen - jedenfalls sind es nur ganz wenige normal nur zwei, da man an der Schleuse nur Hering und Hornhecht fangen kann alles andere geht auch, ist jedoch selten.
Wobei ich keinen Platz in Europa kenne, wo der Hornhecht in solchen Stückzahlen vorkommt, wie in Hvide sande  - es hat etwas mit der Schleuse zu tun. Es ist förmlich ein Sammelplatz - obwohl auch da in den letzten Jahren der Bestand nachgelassen hat.

Da gebe ich dir recht, die Fische denken Du sitzt auf eine Bank und schaust dir die Seehunde an - die anderen die hampeln ja förmlich am Geländer rum , Du solltest Dir jedoch ein Schutzschild anschaffen, da oft unkontrolliert ein Geschwader von kleinen Raketen durch die Luft geflogen kommt, weil die Angler Angst haben die Silberlinge fallen im Wasser - einige landen bis zur Straße und werden überfahren.

Was für Fischarten willst Du denn Angeln ? Als Formel 1 Fahrerin, glaube ich, daß Du sicherlich alle Plätze in Hvide Sand kennst - am Fjord auf Hecht und Barsch, kann ich Dir einige gute Plätze nennen - Brandungsangeln kannst Du in Borsmose - dort kannst Du mit dem Wagen am Strand fahren. Solltest Du Zeit haben und dein Mann kommt mal zu uns, kannst Du im Fließgewässer Angeln auf Hecht und  Barsch sowie Mefo und Forelle. 
Wenn der Hering da ist, dann muss Du ja nicht auf der Seeseite angeln in Hvide Sande - sondern auf der Fjordseite - da kannst Du vor dem Fischerei Museum reinfahren und sich direkt an der Schleuse stellen - das ist ein Platz für Behinderte - ist extra ein Schild angebracht und wenn der Platz belegt sein soll, vertreibe sie - ist ein guter Fangplatz und entlang der Schleuse werfen. 
Königsmakrelchen - wir sehen uns


----------



## hporki (17. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

 lac ja habe es verstanden mit dem chen markrelchen gefällt mir sehr mag auch den  lieber als die Heringe..... Das mit borsmose ist doch da in der Nähe von hennestrand oder liege ich da verkehrt...... Wenn es da ist sage ich mal habe ich schon oft in Planung gehabt nur sagt mein Mann da immer geht noch nicht weil er noch nicht den  für die Henne bei hat. Bin oft schon in thorsminde gewessen und zum Brandungs angeln in hofde. Im Fjord auf Barsch und Hecht wollten wir schon mal probieren doch haben wir nichts gefunden wo wir angeln konnten. Aber OK werden uns ja Ende April bestimmt sehen und uns dann mal den ein oder andere Ratschlag von dir holen


----------



## LAC (17. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@hporki
Makrelchen, Borsmose liegt bei Henne Strand, guter Platz für Platte und Du kannst mit dem Wagen bis zur Wasserkante fahren - der Strand ist etwa 2 km lang. Thorsminde kenne ich nicht so gut, war nur drei, vier mal da, wenn nichts lief mit Hering in Hvide Sande. 
Am Fjord kann ich Dir gute Stellen nennen oder auch zeigen wo Du mit dem Formel 1 Wagen bis zur Wasserkante fahren kannst. Wir machen ja im Mai ein Bordie Treffen - können dieses jedoch auch nochmal zur Zeit des Herings Festival machen - Probleme sind bei mir die Termine. da sie alle im Ausland sind,  fahre dann 2000 km in drei Tage oder mit dem Flieger hin und zwei Tage später zurück.
Ich plane es jedoch mal ein. Wir haben ein Projekt mit leicht behinderten Schülern - dieses hat den Namen Bakskuld. 
In Dänemark ist der Name sehr bekannt, da es getrockneter Fisch ist der früher aber auch noch in der heutigen Zeit als Essen zubereitet wird.
Bei den Namen schmunzelt jeder Däne.
Wir hatten eine Schulkasse aus Deutschland bei uns,  mit denen haben ich in DK Spurensuche gemacht - die waren begeistert und haben auch reichlich geangelt. Sende Dir mal einen link - dann kannst Du mehr sehen.
Gruß


----------



## Astacus74 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo lac,

leider fahren wir erst in der ersten Novemberwoche nach Hvide Sande deswegen leider kein Treffen mit den Boardis möglich, was mich aber interessiert vorletztes Jahr waren wir auch in Hvide Sande und bei meinen Brandungsangel Versuchen auf der Mole und am Strand konnte ich von Kliesche, Flunder (in brauchbarer Pfannengröße) und Wittlingen (kleinster Größe), mittelprächtige Dorsche und maßige Wolfsbarsche überlisten.
Nun habe ich gehört das auch Steinbutt fangbar sein sollte, gibt es da besondere Stellen und passt es von der Zeit???

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Astacus74


Frank, 
da triffst Du bei mir einen wunden Punkt, ich habe noch nie auf der Mole im November geangelt und auch noch nie einen Steinbutt dort gefangen. Obwohl im Winter auf der Mole gut geangelt wird und die Dorsche etwas größer sind. Versuche Dein Glück - ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Astacus74 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das Angeln auf der Südmole war Oktober/November Wind aus Nord/West 7 Windstärken mit Sonne und Wolken/Regen von der Mole bis zum Wasser ca.3m im Windschatten der Molenspitze die ca. 2m höher ist bin ich schön trocken geblieben, der Regen kam ja fast waagerecht den Klieschen hat das nicht gestört haben gut gebissen und mit den langen Brandungsruten konnte man sie auch gut aus dem Wasser heben.
Wäre das Wasser höher gewesen wäre ich nicht auf die Mole.
Ist schon gewaltig wenn die Wellen in die Steine rollen und es so richtig kracht, auch sind die Lücken zwischen den Steinen nicht zu verachten wenn du da reinfällst dann wars das.
Achja am Strand gab es kostenloses Peeling vom aufgewirbelten Sand, der war nachher überall.

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Acastus74
Frank , als Angler klettert man ja überall rum - ich habe schon welche zwischen den Steinspalten liegen gesehen - ist nichts passiert. Es ist jedoch
sehr gefährlich. 
An der neuen südlichen Mole habe ich noch gar nicht geangelt - der Weg ist mir zu weit. 
Hvide Sande ist nur für mich ein Platz für Hering , Hornhecht und Makrele und Aal, hatte natürlich schon andere am Haken aber ich gehe da nicht gezielt drauf.
Obwohl ich schon hunderte vom Meeräschen gefangen habe - in Hvide Sande habe ich sie beobachtet und alles versucht - sie haben nicht angebissen. Ich bin mit den Meeräschen gegangen und habe ihnen alles vors Maul gehängt - sie haben das nicht beachtet - bin verrückt geworden.
Einmal waren sie im ersten und zweiten Schleusentor auf der Fjordseite, da bin ich auf der Schleuse rumgeturnt und habe es versucht - als ich zurück ging hatte mein Freund Marko (Bordie Okram) sie am Haken bekommen - das war ein Gaudi. 
Ich gebe aber nicht auf.
Gruß


----------



## raxrue (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Gruß und bring mir Cirkle Hooks mit, wenn Du nach Hvide sande kommst - kleine Haken.

@ Alle
Es ist doch eine Anglerboard Treffen in Hvide Sande geplant, da kommen doch einige schon - um den 23. Mai sollte es sein  - wer ist denn da in der Zeit  - der Termin kann noch verschoben werden.[/QUOTE]


Habe 20 Päckchen Cirkle Hooks schon im Gepäck...und ein paar neue Heringssysteme zum Testen...am 11.4. darf ich in die Rehaklinik für 3 Wochen..und im Anschluß hoffe ich wieder Autofahren zu können und dann vorortzusein...


----------



## Astacus74 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja der Weg bis zur Spitze der Südmole ist schon nicht der kürzeste vom Parkplatz bis zur Spitze ca.750m bei Wind gefühlt das dreifache auf der Mole kannste bequem gehen große Betonklötze bilden den Weg, rechts und links hast du den die Felssteine in größe Fiat Panda bis VW Bus teilweise noch größer ist schon gewaltig was da gebaut worden ist die Spalten sind dementsprechend wenn du da reinfällst dann wars das, dann bist du den Fischen sehr nah, näher als dir lieb ist.
Mal sehen was denn geht, wenn wir da sind heißt es morgens Forelllenteich dann schauen wie es mit Ebbe und Flut aussieht und ab in die Brandung oder Mole irgendwas wird schon beissen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
Rüdiger, das hört sich doch gut an, mit der Rehaklinik ist doch Super und danach. läufst Du wie ein Hirsch. Egal wann Du kommst, die Heringe sind noch da, wäre jedoch Super, wenn Du beim Treffen der Bordies dabei sein kannst. Marko ist ja auch da.

@Acastus 74
Frank, jetzt hast Du mich heiß gemacht - jetzt werde ich mal einen Tag dort Angeln  - kann mir vorstellen, bei den Steinmassen und Größen, daß
die Fischarten die förmlich Schutz suchen - keine Schwarmfische - sich dort aufhalten und die Steine abgrasen.
Ich werde da natürlich nicht drauf gehen, wenn einige Wellen über diese Mole laufen - die finden mich dann nicht wieder.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Astacus74 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wenn da die Wellen drüber gehen würd ich da auch nicht mehr rauf das wär mir zu heiß.
Bei mir an der Elbe gehen die auch auf die Buhnen wenn die vom Wasser überspült werden ok ist nicht die Nordsee aber wenn du da ausrutscht und in der Elbe landest dann mal viel Glück, bislang ist alles gut gegangen aber einer ist ja immer der Erste.
Die Mole ist da schon ne andere Geschichte, wenn du da zwischen den Felsen steckst biste du verloren da kannste dich denn nicht bewegen und wenn die Flut kommt... solange du in der Mitte bleibst und dich nicht zu weit auf die Felsen wagst ist alles gut.
Ich hatte da ander Molenspitze (da wo es die Treppe hochgeht) ein paar passende Steine da konnte ich rauf (Vernünftige Schuhe) und so die Fische landen.
Wenn du dann Fisch dran hast mußt du ihn mit der Welle und beherzten Schwung nach oben beförden, wirst sehen nach ein zwei Fischen klappt das ganz gut. 
Die eine oder andere Montage habe aber zu Anfang trotzdem in den Felsen versenkt bis ich den Dreh raushatte.
Ein paar Dänen waren auch da die haben es mit der Spinnrute ihr Glück versucht, die sind sogar noch weiter auf die Felsen geklettert wo ich mir gedacht habe laß die bloß nicht ausrutschen...

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (18. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Akastus74
Frank, das betreten der Molen ist wirklich lebensgefährlich - da die meisten nicht wissen wie Wellen entstehen und wie sie sich verhalten - da ist nicht jede gleich - da kommt auf einmal eine, da ist man verschwunden. 

Ich bin mal um die alte nördlich rumgeschwommen, habe mir Miesmuscheln gepflückt hatte natürlich meine Schwimmfossen an. 
Ich habe etwas Ahnung - habe alle Scheine für die Taucherei und war früher in jungen Jahren ein Wettkampfschwimmer  5,5 km im Freiwasser mit Flossen unter 1 Std. (trainiert 20km Woche)
Heute bewege ich mich normal und finde es gut, wenn es warm ums Höschen wird.
Uns sollte es bewusst sein - das ist typisch für jeden Durchschnittswert -, dass es immer noch Wellen gibt, die höher sind:

13,5 % aller beobachteten Wellen überschreiten die kennzeichnende Wellenhöhe    (= ca. jede 7. Welle);
1 % aller Wellen überschreiten das 1,5-fache der kennzeichnenden Wellenhöhe       (= jede 100. Welle);
 0,3 ‰ aller Wellen überschreiten das Doppelte der kennzeichnenden Wellenhöhe   (= jede 3.000. Welle); 
die maximale Wellenhöhe liegt etwa beim 2,15-fachen der kennzeichnenden Wellenhöhe (= jede 10.000. Welle) (sog. "Kaventsmann").

Die Höhe der Wellen hängt im Wesentlichen ab von: der Windstärke,
der Windwirkdauer, dem Windwirklänge (Fetch), der Wassertiefe,
der Strömungsrichtung (gegen oder mit dem Wind),
aber auch davon, ob aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen aufeinander treffende Wellen sich überlagern (sog. Kreuzsee).

Solch eine Mole wie in Hvide Sande gebaut wurde, ist ja nicht für Angler oder als Promenade für Besucher gedacht, die soll Wellen brechen - die Gefahren sind also sehr groß.

Wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## Sbiro1 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

bei meinen Brandungsangel Versuchen auf der Mole und am Strand konnte ich von Kliesche, Flunder (in brauchbarer Pfannengröße) und Wittlingen (kleinster Größe), mittelprächtige Dorsche und maßige Wolfsbarsche überlisten.
Nun habe ich gehört das auch Steinbutt fangbar sein sollte, gibt es da besondere Stellen und passt es von der Zeit???

Gruß Frank[/QUOTE]

Hi
Brandungsangeln von der Mole!!! Davon würdre ich etwas mehr erfahren. Bis jetzt habe ich keine passende Beiträge gefunden und wenn du etwas genauer ins Deteil gehen würdest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbahr

Gruß
Sbiro


----------



## LAC (19. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Sbiro
Das Brandungsangeln vom Strand, wo der Angler im Sand sitzt und am schlafen ist oder mit der Badehose oder Angelhose bis zum Bauch im Wasser steht, damit er nah zum Fisch kommt, kann man nicht mit der Angelei von der Mole vergleichen - die Brandung ist dort auch und die Wellen werden gebrochen die unterschiedlich sind, je nach Größe so das man, wenn man nicht aufpasst, nass wird oder ständig wegläuft und Schutz sucht.
Ist jedoch das Meer ruhig, dann hast Du große Vorteile dort, weil Du von der Mole in anderen Tiefen Angeln kannst aber auch mehr Fischarten bekommst, wie Meeräsche die gerne an den Steinen sich aufhalten wo Steine sind und grasen können. Du kannst auch zur Landseite eine Angel auswerfen, da ist das Wasser flach und zur Seeseite mit anderen Methoden angeln wie Paternoster, Spinner, Naturköder oder was auch immer. 
Du hast dort jedoch große Chancen je nach Jahreszeit z.B. die Makrele zu bekommen - entweder mit Paternoster, dann muss Du jedoch grob gesagt, das Paternoster den Makrele förmlich vor die Augen werfen oder mit Pose und Fischfetzen, die Angel kannst Du im Rutenhalter stecken. Und mit der anderen Angel,  fleißig mit den Händen das Paternoster werfen bzw. bewegen..
Bedenke, die Makrel jagt nach Geruch, erst im letzten Moment stellt sie die Jagd aufs Auge ein - dieses nur zur Information - ähnlich wie ein Hai, der jedoch beim Biss seine Augen schließt, weil er kein Blut vom Menschen sehen kann - kleiner Scherz - nur zum Schutz der Augen macht er es.

Du hast also mehr Erfolg mit Fischfetzen - hinzu kommt, wenn Du mit Paternoster arbeitest und Du hast drei Makrelen dran, dann musst Du 6 Hände haben um die ins Säckchen zu bekommen - eine ja, vielleicht auch zwei - die anderen fallen zwischen die Steinbrocken. Hinzu kommt, daß eine Makrele am Haken, richtig Dampf macht und es eine Freude macht, die zu Drillen - beim Paternoster ist es als wenn Du einen Sack aus dem Wasser ziehst. 
Solltest Du in Hvide Sande sein, dann bist Du, wenn Du auf den Molen stehst in der Nordsee 150 m und mehr vom Strand entfernt, wo die Brandungsangler stehen und hast eine Revier, wo sich Kleinfisch zwischen den Steine verstecken können - die locken große Fische an. Dort kommen Fischarten vor, die nicht im Hafen gefangen werden und wenn, dann ist es Zufall.
Wünsch Dir viel Glück und gehe nicht bei großen Wellen dort hin - fällst Du dort rein, kommt der Hubschrauber und sucht Dich.
Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Astacus74 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Sbiro

Das war ganz einfaches 08/15 angeln Fertigvorfach, Wattwurm, 190gr Krallenblei das ganze an zwei Brandungsruten auf einem stabilen Dreibein (Eigenbau, von meinen Angelkumpeln als Raketenabwurfgestell bezeichnet)
Die ganze Montage beherzt in die Nordsee gefeuert und das beste hoffen.
Das Dreibein mußt du sichern entweder ein Gewicht dran binden oder an den Felssteinen festbinden (nicht ganz einfach), du hast da ja nur den Weg aus Betonblöcken und rechts und links davon die Felssteine und Platz für die Besucher der Mole mußt du ja auch laßen.
Am Strand ist das Brandungsangeln vom Platz her (Auswerfen) einfacher man will ja schließlich nur das Schuppenwild und keine Besucher am Haken haben die zappeln und kreischen immer versteh nicht warum nur???

Gruß Frank


----------



## Blinkerheini (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Guten Morgen in die Runde!

 Wir wollen am 31.03 für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Hat einer schon Infos wie es momentan dort läuft?
 Wäre dann das erste mal dort. Waren sonst immer in Kappeln oder Stralsund. Die Ausbeute war dort zu der Zeit um März/April immer sehr gut. Sind die Zeiten da oben auch vergleichbar mit Kappeln oder Stralsund , dass die Heringe an Land kommen?

 Gruß Michael


----------



## raxrue (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Blinkerheini schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde!
> 
> Wir wollen am 31.03 für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Hat einer schon Infos wie es momentan dort läuft?
> Wäre dann das erste mal dort. Waren sonst immer in Kappeln oder Stralsund. Die Ausbeute war dort zu der Zeit um März/April immer sehr gut. Sind die Zeiten da oben auch vergleichbar mit Kappeln oder Stralsund , dass die Heringe an Land kommen?
> ...


viele von uns schauen immer hier...http://www.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam

Wenn du siehst das Heringe rausgeholt werden sofort ins gut Vorbereitet Auto und los


----------



## bulli90 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Naa langsam könnte sich was tun, die ersten 3,4 Angler sind auf der Webcam zu sehen


----------



## okram24 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



bulli90 schrieb:


> Naa langsam könnte sich was tun, die ersten 3,4 Angler sind auf der Webcam zu sehen


Wie sieht es eigentlich an den deutschen Hotspots aus, Stralsund oder Kappeln und so weiter? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich an den deutschen Hotspots aus, Stralsund oder Kappeln und so weiter?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk



http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpom...grenzung-auf-dem-Ruegendamm-sorgt-fuer-Aerger

Willste wirklich mit so einem Blödsinn konfroniert werden...
Da lob ich mir unser einfaches Hvide Sande#h#h


----------



## heitzer (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das ist bestimmt nicht waidgerecht, Heringe eine 15 Meter hohe Brücke hochzukurbeln aber HS ist auch kein Ort, um Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur "Fisch" bei den Anglern zu erleben. Das Thema hatten wir zur Genüge. 

 Und dass die Autofahrer auf dem Rügendamm nicht so den Bock auf Heringsbleie in der Windschutzscheibe haben, kann man durchaus verstehen, finde ich.

 Also man lieber den Ball immer schön flach halten. :m

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## okram24 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpom...grenzung-auf-dem-Ruegendamm-sorgt-fuer-Aerger
> 
> Willste wirklich mit so einem Blödsinn konfroniert werden...
> Da lob ich mir unser einfaches Hvide Sande#h#h


Nee, ich bin im Mai bei Otto!
Hab nur gefragt, weil sie auf Rügen immer etwas früher eintreffen als in HD! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ heitzer
das ist natürlich auf der brücke in rügen der hammer, den hering 15 m hoch zu kurbeln - ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr - selbst in hvide sande habe ich schon mehrmals erlebt, das die gezielten würfe nicht im wasser sondern auf der schleuse d.h. straße landen - einmal kam eine frau auf der südlichen Meerseite an und fragte ob einer ein Blei mit Angelhaken verloren hätte, die Antenne vom ihrem Auto hätte das mitgenommen - haben natürlich alle nein gesagt - wobei einer eine neu Montage befestigte. 
Das in hvide sande das Angeln von der brücke verboten ist - ist normal, in Deutschland ist das auch so von Brücken, Stauanlagen, Schleusen usw. ist es verboten auch im Hafen. Denn wenn solch eine Schnur sich um eine Schraube und Achse vom Boot dreht - sieht es böse aus. 
Wir sind mal mit dem Boot (35 Fuß) mit der Schraube in eine Langleine geraten, zuerst wussten wir nicht was los war, dann hatte die sich um den Propeller und Achse gedreht und den Motor abgewürgt, da musste ich tauchen (hatten keine Flaschen an Bord) und mit dem Messer alles beseitigen, war fast eine Std. Unterwasser am Schaffen immer wieder Luft holen,  anhalten und runter und fummeln.
Das ist ein Grund, daß im Hafen nicht geangelt werden darf.


----------



## raxrue (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



heitzer schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt nicht waidgerecht, Heringe eine 15 Meter hohe Brücke hochzukurbeln aber HS ist auch kein Ort, um Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur "Fisch" bei den Anglern zu erleben. Das Thema hatten wir zur Genüge.
> 
> Und dass die Autofahrer auf dem Rügendamm nicht so den Bock auf Heringsbleie in der Windschutzscheibe haben, kann man durchaus verstehen, finde ich.
> 
> ...




Stimm dir in allen Punkten zu...nur wäre eine Netz Konstruktion hinter dem Angler meiner Meinung nach die Elegantere Lösung gewesen...aber was weiss ich schon!!


----------



## okram24 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Stimm dir in allen Punkten zu...nur wäre eine Netz Konstruktion hinter dem Angler meiner Meinung nach die Elegantere Lösung gewesen...aber was weiss ich schon!!


Die Erklärung des Vorsitzenden der Stralsunder Angelfreunde ist aber auch bestenfalls grenzwertig!
Bei einem Anlanden in 15 m Höhe davon zu sprechen, dass ein waidgerechtes Abhaken nicht mehr möglich ist... Ich weiß nicht... 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## larsdadrummer (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich denke die Wurfbegrenzung hätte ans hintere Geländer gehört!? Hat sich da wohl jemand für 174.000€ ein wenig vertan?;+


----------



## raxrue (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



larsdadrummer schrieb:


> Ich denke die Wurfbegrenzung hätte ans hintere Geländer gehört!? Hat sich da wohl jemand für 174.000€ ein wenig vertan?;+




Tjahh... was ist schon der Verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit Geld wenns nicht aus der eigenen Tasche gezahlt wird...und wenn die Heringe aus der Höhe wieder runterfallen....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat  In Hvide Sande werden immer mal wieder Angler gesehen wo jeden einzelnen Hering einen auf die Mütze geben und dann auch noch Stechen...und auch immer wieder drum bitten das es andere auch so machen sollen....meisst wird mann aber nur wie ein Kälbchen blöd angeklotzt...


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Gibt es in Dänemark keine Vorschrift, die Fische nach dem Fang zu betäuben und anschliessend mittels Kiemenschnitt etc. zu töten?


----------



## Garrett P.I. (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

M. W. (aber diesmal ohne Gewähr) gibt's in DK tatsächlich keine konkrete Vorschrift diesbezüglich; nur das ungeschriebene Gesetz, entnommene Fische schnell und waidgerecht zu töten. Aber speziell beim Heringsangeln halten sich (leider) nicht alle daran...


----------



## LAC (22. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper - auch in Dänemark sind Vorschriften, wie man den Fisch nach dem Fang töten soll.
Nun Angeln hier meistens Ausländer, damit meine ich auch Deutsche, die haben keine Zeit, denn Zeit kostet Geld, deshalb sieht man bei den Anglern unterschiedliche Behandlungen der Fische. 
Ich hatte einen Freund, der leider verstorben ist - er war Bildhauer aber auch ein sehr guter Angler, einmal waren wir zusammen Angeln und er gab den Fischen, die er gefangen hatte immer eine Handkantenschlag auf dem Kopf - muss dabei sagen er war sehr stark und konnte - ein Kunststoffboot von 3,5 m länge über den Kopf mit den Händen zur Wasserkante tragen.
Er betäubte bzw. tötete die Weißfische mit eine Handkantenschlag - nun wurden wir beobachtet, dann entwickelte sich aus dem Beobachter ein Aufseher, der zu ihm sagte, ich habe mir Ihre Angelei mal angesehen, sie töten nicht die Fische - ich werde eine Anzeige machen. Da sagte er, das können Sie gerne machen, aber vorher gebe ich Ihnen einen Schlag im Nacken, wenn Sie dann den Kopf noch heben können und die Finger bewegen - dann können Sie eine Anzeige schreiben.
Er ist dann weiter gegangen.
@ Zanderschnapper, wie Du schon erwähnst, man soll ihn betäuben aber mit gefühl, sonst fällt der kopf ab und dann töten. 
In Hvide Sande, konnte ich welche beobachten, die werfen die Heringe einfach im Eimer, einmal habe ich zu einem gesagt, bei dir werden die Heringe vom Gewicht der anderen getötet - du fängst ja ganz gut, da bleibt keine Zeit mehr zum töten.


----------



## raxrue (25. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Was für ein Scheatwetter in Hvide Sande???  da Jagt man doch keinen Heringsangler vor die Tür !!!#d#h


----------



## raxrue (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Was für ein Scheatwetter in Hvide Sande???  da Jagt man doch keinen Heringsangler vor die Tür !!!#d#h




Ahhh...die Schwimmenden Steckanlage wird Montiert....#6
wenn die Fertig sind kommen die Heringe um die Ecke:q:q


----------



## Josten (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
ich begrüße erstmal alle! #h Bin neu hier.
Werde am 20.04 nach HS fahren. Wird diese Plattform extra für Angler aufgebaut oder was ist die Funktion?


----------



## Michael_05er (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja, die ist für Angler. Gehört neben dem Haus mit Toiletten und Fischreinigungs-Plätzen zu den Dingen, die extra für Angler gebaut wurden. Dafür braucht man einen kleinen Zusatzschein um im Hafenbereich zu angeln.
Grüße, Michael 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Josten (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Okay das ist ja wirklich cool. Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut in hvide sande aus und erkenne das auf der Webcam nicht, deshalb die Frage: ist das die Fjordseite oder die Hafenseite?


----------



## bulli90 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Josten schrieb:


> Okay das ist ja wirklich cool. Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut in hvide sande aus und erkenne das auf der Webcam nicht, deshalb die Frage: ist das die Fjordseite oder die Hafenseite?



Das ist die Außenseite


----------



## wattläufer (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
im Moment geht bei mir keine Webcam, weder vom Fiskecenter oder Hvide Sande Webcam!

Wattläufer#d


----------



## wattläufer (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Gibt es in Dänemark keine Vorschrift, die Fische nach dem Fang zu betäuben und anschliessend mittels Kiemenschnitt etc. zu töten?


Ich bin in Voropör in Dänemark mal morgens beim Makrelen angeln mal angesprochen (will nicht sagen angemacht worden) weil ich die Makrelen betäubt und abgestochen habe.Seine Aussage war, wenn die Fische im Netz gefangen werden werden sie auch nicht gleich getötet. Ich solle doch sofort gleich meine Montage wieder auswerfen, um soviel wie möglich fangen. Da ich nur für meinen Bedarf angel, habe ich Zeit die Fische, bevor ich die Angel erneut auswerfe waidgerecht zu behandeln. Aber irgendwie hat der Mann auch recht, wenn man sich Filme von Trawlern ansieht, wenn die Netze an Bord holt wird dort kein Fisch waidgerecht getötet. Da regt sich keiner drüber auf, aber ich als kleiner Angler werde dann verdammt! das verstehe ich nicht! Ich werde auch weiterhin in Hvide Sande die Heringe mit einem Schlag auf die Kante des Eimers Töten, aber die Angler, die das nicht machen werde ich auch nicht verdammen wie das einige hier tun!

#hGruß Wattläufer


----------



## anschmu (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Moment geht bei mir keine Webcam, weder vom Fiskecenter oder Hvide Sande Webcam!
> 
> Wattläufer#d


 
versuch mal fiskecenter auf dänisch , bei mir geht deutsch auch nicht


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Moment geht bei mir keine Webcam, weder vom Fiskecenter oder Hvide Sande Webcam!
> 
> Wattläufer#d




......geht nur auf Dänisch

http://www.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam


----------



## wattläufer (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Vielen Dank an Euch, funktioniert bestens!

Danke sagt Wattläufer


----------



## Mark-->HH (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Ich bin in Voropör in Dänemark mal morgens beim Makrelen angeln mal angesprochen (will nicht sagen angemacht worden) weil ich die Makrelen betäubt und abgestochen habe.Seine Aussage war, wenn die Fische im Netz gefangen werden werden sie auch nicht gleich getötet. Ich solle doch sofort gleich meine Montage wieder auswerfen, um soviel wie möglich fangen. Da ich nur für meinen Bedarf angel, habe ich Zeit die Fische, bevor ich die Angel erneut auswerfe waidgerecht zu behandeln. Aber irgendwie hat der Mann auch recht, wenn man sich Filme von Trawlern ansieht, wenn die Netze an Bord holt wird dort kein Fisch waidgerecht getötet. *Da regt sich keiner drüber auf, aber ich als kleiner Angler werde dann verdammt!* das verstehe ich nicht! Ich werde auch weiterhin in Hvide Sande die Heringe mit einem Schlag auf die Kante des Eimers Töten, aber die Angler, die das nicht machen werde ich auch nicht verdammen wie das einige hier tun!
> 
> #hGruß Wattläufer



Ich glaube, da regen sich mehr Leute darüber auf als du denkst. Gab ja auch schon Verbesserung der Lage anderer Tiere (Beispiel Verbot der Legebatterien [leider nur] in Deutschland). In jedem Bereich, in dem Tiere in Massen behandelt werden, (Schlachthöfe, Transporte etc), bleibt der Gedanke an die Kreatur oft auf der Strecke.

Der Dreh an der Sache ist, dass du als kleiner Angler deine Makrelen wesentlich besser behandeln kannst und es auch tust, unabhängig davon, ob es eine Gesetzeslage dazu gibt oder nicht. Selbst, wenn du 100 Makrelen an dem Tag gefangen hast, ist das nichts gegen die Mengen, die Trawler zum Teil verarbeiten. Du kannst dich um jeden Fisch kümmern und tust das auch, ohne dass ein Gesetz dich dazu zwingt. Das finde ich super :m 
Denn Jemand, der die Chance hat es besser zu machen und es nicht tut, weil die anderen es ja auch nicht tun, gehört in meinen Augen auch wirklich verdammt, weil die Einstellung allgemein betrachtet der Weg in die Sche**e ist.

Nur muss man ja keine Schlägerei auf der Mole anzetteln, damit ist auch keinem geholfen...https://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/prozesse/angler-sticht-tierfreund-nieder-54444546.bild.html


----------



## raxrue (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Moment geht bei mir keine Webcam, weder vom Fiskecenter oder Hvide Sande Webcam!
> 
> Wattläufer#d




Doch..die Geht ...drück mal oben auf das Dänische Fähnchen..manchmal spackt es nach Deutschland #c|rolleyes|kopfkrat:m


----------



## raxrue (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nur muss man ja keine Schlägerei auf der Mole anzetteln, damit ist auch keinem geholfen...https://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg/prozesse/angler-sticht-tierfreund-nieder-54444546.bild.html[/QUOTE]


Komisch...Bei den Fischen haben sie es Nicht Waidgerecht gemacht|kopfkrat aber dafür bei sich selber...#6|bigeyes


----------



## LAC (27. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das unter den Menschen einige nicht richtig Ticken ist ja bekannt nun zählen die Angler auch dazu und wenn dann solch ein Angler noch im Angelrausch ist und ein anderer Angler ihn in die Quere kommt, indem er zu nah kommt oder beim Drill auch seine Angel gefangen hat bzw. was auch immer es ist, muss man Acht geben, denn er kann sich zu einer Bestie entwickeln - ich habe noch keinen gesehen, der abgestochen wurde, aber voll einen Schlag mit der Faust ins Gesicht bekommen hat und Ringkämpfe das beide Angler beim Kampf noch Fischeimer umgeworfen haben und über andere Angelsachen förmlich beim Kampf gestolpert sind. Ein Angler neben mir beobachtete das auch und sagte zu mir, ich hätte ihn vom Geländer in Hvide Sande ins Wasser geworfen - hatte also an meiner Seite auch solch ein Kranken und oft habe ich eine Schlägerei gesehen, wo ich dann gesagt habe, soll ich Pistolen verteilen, dann ist schneller Ruhe.

Solche Personen die sich nicht in der Gewalt haben, den müsste man den Angelschein wegnehmen und 10 Jahre lang eine Sperre geben und wenn sie einen neuen Angelschein beantragen, es Pflicht ist, daß sie zuerst beim Psychologen einen Test machen, ob sie inzwischen reif genug sind und unter Druck nicht den kleinen Verstand den sie haben verlieren.
Das sind die Leute, die u.a. auch den Ruf des Anglers beschmutzen.

@ Wattläufer
Du willst doch nicht den Fischfang der Berufsfischerei mit dem des Anglers vergleichen z.B. bei der Makrele - da werden nicht eine oder mal vier Stück gefangen sondern ein ganzer Schwarm, das sind zig tausend, die werden im Netz förmlich waidgerecht erdrückt und auf dem Rüttelband massiert und nach Größen sortiert. 
Ein pelagisches Netz ist heute neben dem Grundschleppnetz das wichtigste Fanggerät in der Hochseefischerei. Die Netzöffnung kann dabei bis zu 23.000 Quadratmeter groß sein. Das entspricht etwa fünf Fußballfeldern. Bei diesen Ausmaßen passen 12 Jumbojets in den Rachen des Netzes.
Die Gesamtlänge eines pelagischen Netzes beträgt 1500 Meter und eine Netzfüllung kann bis zu 500 Tonnen Fisch liefern, einschließlich riesiger Mengen an Beifang. 
Dieser Fischfang ist nicht vergleichbar mit der Angelei eines Anglers,  wo ein bis vier Fische noch vor dem Tod fliegen lernen und die Landung hat was mit der Kunst des Anglers zu tun, oft landen die sanft um den Hals eines Zuschauers oder einer hat sich befreit und landet wieder ins Wasser.
Es gehört schon etwas Können dazu - d.h. er muss das Gefühl haben - das  beim Heben aus dem Wasser, die Makrelen oder Heringe direkt beim oder im Eimer landen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,
 sieht irgendwie so aus als ob da ein Stück vom Ponton abgängig ist |bigeyes
 das müssen sie aber bis nächste Woche Samstag wieder ankleben :q


----------



## blumi (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin,
> sieht irgendwie so aus als ob da ein Stück vom Ponton abgängig ist |bigeyes
> das müssen sie aber bis nächste Woche Samstag wieder ankleben :q



Moin bis Mittag 13 Uhr war das noch da....

und es waren auch zwei Männer vor Ort die haben sich das angeschaut... und der Heringsangler mit dem gelben Eimer stand da auch .....

Hm nun fehlt das teil ;+


----------



## raxrue (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



blumi schrieb:


> Moin bis Mittag 13 Uhr war das noch da....
> 
> und es waren auch zwei Männer vor Ort die haben sich das angeschaut... und der Heringsangler mit dem gelben Eimer stand da auch .....
> 
> Hm nun fehlt das teil ;+




Neee.. das ist nicht weg...das ist auf der Nordsee...Vielleicht:g


----------



## LAC (28. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue 
das kann sein, das es inzwischen auf der Nordsee ist - vielleicht war es auch nur eine Übung bzw. ein Versuch, es kann ja sein, dass die neuen Angelflöße bzw. - stege demnächst wenn die Heringe kommen, die Betreiber in Richtung Meer treiben lassen, damit der Angler noch näher am Fisch kommt. Dann ist auch die Gefahr nicht mehr da, dass ein Auto mit der Antenne eine Angelschnur erfasst und es erst bemerkt wird, wenn der Wagen rückwärts vom Parkplatz rollt, da der Fahrer kein Gang eingelegt und  die Handbremse nicht angezogen hat.  
Und der Angler schwer am drillen ist und glaubt er hätte ein Seehund am Haken. 
Für die die meinen ich würde Spinnen, nein, nein, es ist zwar ein Scherz, aber für eine Wette  -  würde ich den Beweis bringen, das es geht mit dem Drillen vom Parkplatz.

Diese neuen schwimmenden Angelplätze sind wirklich Super für die Angler, jedoch sind sie der Mutter Natur - die auch Gefahren hat - ausgesetzt d.h. wenn ein Orkan kommt dann knallt das richtig und Schiffe liegen an Land, Hvide Sande steht unter Wasser und die schwimmenden Angelstege könnten auf der Brücke liegen bzw.an anderen Plätzen wo sie gelandet sind und sich eingekeilt haben. 
Bei einem Orkan habe ich in Hvide Sande - Häuserwände gesehen, die wie Domino Steine zusammen gefallen sind und Boote die 30 m über Land hinter den Lagerhallen lagen und in Esbjerg ein neues Hotel innerhalb von zwei Std dem Boden gleich gemacht wurde. 
Im Inneren vom Kaufmannsladen in Hvide Sande wurden vom Fernsehen, die Ausmaße des Orkans aufgenommen und auf der Straße soff langsam ihr Übertragungswagen ab, da das Wasser schon in den Türen floss.  Das glaubt keiner, der dieses nicht gesehen hat, es war aber so.
Denn solche Wellen die heben jedes Schiff hoch und setzen es auf ein Haus was dann zusammenbricht. 
Ein Orkan mit auflaufender Flut macht mit den beweglichen Angelplätzen was er will - so sehe ich es. 
Obwohl diese langen neuen Molen im Meer vor dem Hafen, ja gebaut worden sind, damit der Hafen von Hvide Sande bei Sturm mit Orkanstärke auch von Schiffe als Schutz angelaufen werden kann, dieses war früher nicht möglich, ihr Schiff wäre dort abgesoffen und an den Steinen der alten langen Mole zerschellt. 
Hier mal einige Fotos vom kleinen Orkan.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35760
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35757
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=35759
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10533


----------



## LAC (29. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Louis Bleriot
Ralf, ich kann mir das gut vorstellen, denn wenn eine Befestigung unter ständiger Bewegung steht - da sorgen die Wellen schon für - wird Stahl förmlich weich wie Butter und bricht. 
Solch eine Konstruktion, die mit dem Land befestigt sein muss aber auch noch unterschiedliche Höhen ausgleichen soll - da müssen sich Fachleute schon reichlich Gedanken machen - damit es bei jeder Witterung funktioniert und auch nicht bei Belastung sowie durch Mutter Natur zerstört wird.
Ich habe Schiffe im engl. Kanal an der Hafenmauer hängen gesehen, da die Freizeitkapitäne den Ausgleich für Ebbe und Flut nicht berücksichtigt haben bei der Befestigung ihres Schiffes.
Haben den Kahn bei Flut fest verankert im Hafen und bei Ebbe hing er förmlich in der Luft.
Die in Hvide Sande werden das jedoch im Griff bekommen, außerdem hat dieses ja nichts mit dem Heringsfang zu tun.
Wenn die Heringe da sind fängt man sie auch ohne den sogenannten Logenplatz.
Gruß


----------



## prinz1980 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Kann jemand sagen wie es aktuell mit Heringen aussieht? 
Ich bin jetzt ab Samstag da sein und jeden Tag mal schauen und hoffen das der ein oder andere an den Haken geht.


----------



## Blinkerheini (29. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie es aktuell mit Heringen aussieht?
> Ich bin jetzt ab Samstag da sein und jeden Tag mal schauen und hoffen das der ein oder andere an den Haken geht.



Ich bin auch gespannt ob man schon was fangen kann...bin auch ab samstag da.


----------



## LAC (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Louis Bleriot
Ralf, das kann schon sein, das jemand da mit dem Boot gegengefahren ist, ich habe dort mal oberhalb der neuen Angelstege d.h. zur Schleuse hin, Arbeiter mit einem Floß gesehen, ohne Motor die nur mit Leinen von Land gelenkt haben, da dreht sich schnell solch eine Arbeitsplattform bei Strömung und rammt alles was im Wege steht. 
Die Betreiber werden den Schaden sicherlich schnell beheben, damit die Angler wieder näher zum Fisch kommen. Wobei ich den Standort, wo sie waren nicht gut finde, da die Angler von der Betonplatte an der Brücke, oft die ersten Angler von der neuen Plattform fangen. 
Sie müssten 30 m mehr zum Meer hin montiert werden, dann würden sich die Angler von der Brücke mit denen von der Plattform nicht mehr belästigen bzw. fangen.  

War heute mal 2 Std mit dem boot im fjord unterwegs - die sonne lachte und die fische haben auch gelacht und sind einfach weiter geschwommen - nichts gefangen. Die Angler von Land waren 6 Std dort und hatten auch kein Fisch. 
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Otto, das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor!   

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik50 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Auch die zweite Webcam geht, nur die Startseite des Providers ist kaputt?


http://stream.waves4you.com/flowstream.aspx?stream=ngrp:HSW.stream_all&vw=512


----------



## raxrue (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Henrik50 schrieb:


> Auch die zweite Webcam geht, nur die Startseite des Providers ist kaputt?
> 
> 
> http://stream.waves4you.com/flowstream.aspx?stream=ngrp:HSW.stream_all&vw=512





Mhhh ...Ablandiger Wind.. Robben an der Schleuse....3 Stück..
 Sehr verdächtig....|kopfkrat:g;+


----------



## LAC (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Mhhh ...Ablandiger Wind.. Robben an der Schleuse....3 Stück..
> Sehr verdächtig....|kopfkrat:g;+



Rüdiger, die Heringe warten bis der Wind sich gelegt hat, dann kommen sie in großen Trupps förmlich angeflogen - da warten die Robben schon drauf und die Angler auch. *lach
Ab der nächsten Woche sind sie da - die Temperaturen werden ja immer besser, der Schnee ist weg, obwohl die Wassertemperatur momentan noch wärmer ist als die Außentemperatur. In den nächsten Tagen ändert sich das,  da scheint die Sonne und an der Schleuse kocht das Wasser, durch Heringe, Seehunde und Paternoster.

@ Okram
Marko,  ich freue mich zwar, wenn ich was am Haken habe, wenn jedoch nichts läuft - dann ist es so. Ich habe alles versucht, es war zu wenig - nicht einen Biss gehabt.
Der Barsch ist ja ein Schwarmfisch, und ich fange sie ja mit einem Heringspaternoster, da kann ich gezielt alles absuchen, wo sich der Schwarm aufhält und auch weite Würfe machen.
Die Methode ist super, hatte jedoch kein Erfolg. 
Solch ein Schwarm, der zieht ja ständig weiter und sucht Futter. Eine Methode gibt es, wie man den Schwarm etwas länger am Platz behalten kann, wenn man mit einer Pose angelt - indem man Eierschalen zerkleinert und diese ins Wasser wirft. Dann kommen alle Barsche und wollen die kleinen Eierschalen Stücke fressen und bleiben somit am Platz, bis man erneut einen Köder den Barschen anbietet. So kann man länger den Schwarm an einem Platz halten - ist eine alte Mothode die nicht jeder Angler kennt. 
Ich habe das mehrmals schon angewendet und funktioniert sehr gut, wobei das  zerdrücken der Schalen nicht blind in der Hosentasche durchgeführt werden soll - das kann weh tun. :q
Gruß


----------



## blumi (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin moin,

wir haben Heute auch die Seehunde gezählt 6 stück waren um 15.00 Uhr da und auch ca 20 Angler aber Fisch war nicht zu sehen....

|wavey: ich werde wohl am Mittwoch mal probieren #:


----------



## LAC (31. März 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ blumi 
Die Seehunde kommen ja von den vorgelagerten Sandbänken um  Blaavand und Esbjerg und sie schwimmen nicht eine Strecke von 60 km um die Angler in Hvide Sande zu besuchen - die kommen damit sie einfacher d.h. ohne große Kraft den Hering dort fangen können, da die Heringe vor der Schleuse keine großen Fluchtversuche machen können - wenn sechs Seehunde dort sind, sind schon vereinzelt Heringe da, die jedoch von den Seehunden gefressen werden und somit nicht am Haken vom Angler landen.

 Die Stückzahl bei den Seehunden kann um 15 Stück liegen, die habe ich schon gezählt.  Die Zahl der Angler, kann ich nicht zählen und schreiben - beherrsche nur das kleine Einmaleins ich glaube aber, das dort schon ein Zahl und einige Nullen als Angler rumlaufen und ihr Glück versuchen.


----------



## LAC (1. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen,
im Jahre 2013 habe ich im Herbst hier im Anglerboard gepostet, daß ich einen Seehund dressiert habe, der förmlich auf ein Zeichen von mir zu mir kam - als Dank bekam er dann einige Heringe.  Ich glaube ich habe auch ein Foto eingestellt, wie ich ihn zum Wasser trage. Ein Member vom Anglerboard, war dabei. 
Später habe ich dann Möwen angefüttert, sie kamen im Sturzflug und holten sich bei ausgestreckten Arm die Heringe,
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=5841&pictureid=54828
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=5841&pictureid=54831
nach und nach habe ich sie dann umgewöhnt, dass sie die Heringe sich schon vom Haken an der Angel holten - nach zwei Tagen hatte ich sie soweit, daß ich die Angel nur hochheben brauchte mit drei Heringe am Paternoster, da kamen sie im Sturzflug und im Flug schnappten sie sich einen Hering und in wenigen Sekunden waren alle Heringe von der Angel bzw. Haken gepflückt. Diese Möwen leben immer noch und letztes Jahr habe ich meine Angel hochgehalten mit  3 Heringe dran und schwupp die wupp waren die Möwen da und die Heringe verschwunden.
Damit den Anglern dieses nicht passiert empfehle ich zwar den Anschlag zu machen und den normalen Drill, aber dann sich in gebückter Haltung oder im Liegen sie über die Hafenmauer zu ziehen - dann kommt Freude auf, da er sie nicht verliert und die Besuchern finden das auch gut - weil sie die Technik bewundern.
Ich werde mir eine Liege mitbringen - mich breit machen mit den Eimern damit ich ganz entspannt angeln kann.


----------



## raxrue (1. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Will zwar nicht übermotiviert klingen aber in 2-3 Wochen sollte es mit den Heringen schon ordentlich fluppen


----------



## Josten (1. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ist das normal, dass die Webcam ununterbrochen flackert? Ist ja fast unerträglich zu gucken... 
http://de.hvidesande-sportsfiskercenter.dk/webcam


----------



## hporki (1. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@lac ja bereite mal schon Platz vor für mich in 3 Wochen bin ich auch da eine Liege am Wasser währe nicht schlecht immer nur sitzen ist auch nicht so gut Beine hoch beim Angeln ist auch was 
Lg


----------



## blumi (1. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ blumi
> Die Seehunde kommen ja von den vorgelagerten Sandbänken um  Blaavand und Esbjerg und sie schwimmen nicht eine Strecke von 60 km um die Angler in Hvide Sande zu besuchen - die kommen damit sie einfacher d.h. ohne große Kraft den Hering dort fangen können, da die Heringe vor der Schleuse keine großen Fluchtversuche machen können - wenn sechs Seehunde dort sind, sind schon vereinzelt Heringe da, die jedoch von den Seehunden gefressen werden und somit nicht am Haken vom Angler landen.
> 
> Die Stückzahl bei den Seehunden kann um 15 Stück liegen, die habe ich schon gezählt.  Die Zahl der Angler, kann ich nicht zählen und schreiben - beherrsche nur das kleine Einmaleins ich glaube aber, das dort schon ein Zahl und einige Nullen als Angler rumlaufen und ihr Glück versuchen.



Einmaleins ich glaube aber, das dort schon ein Zahl und einige Nullen als Angler rumlaufen und ihr Glück versuchen. 		#6
Ich habe bisher über den Tag nur 50 Angler gezählt..aber es werden von Tag zu Tag mehr #h

Ich werde von Bork Haven wohl am Mittwoch mal ein Start versuchen.... #:


----------



## LAC (1. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue
Rüdiger, die Heringe werden in den nächsten Tagen da sein - dann fluppt es - es soll 20 Grad werden.

@ Josten, danke für den Link mit der Webcam - habe gerade mal drauf geschaut ist schwarz/weiß und ich habe die Autos gezählt - sind Angler, da die Einheimischen in der Weltstadt den Wagen nicht bewegen. Da ist was wahres dran, denn ein Auto kostet in DK doppelt so viel wie in Deutschland - da kann man ein bis drei Häuser für kaufen. Die Dänen bewegen auch nicht viel ihren Wagen und 150 km ist eine Weltreise für sie 

@ hporki
Überzeuge Dein Männchen, er soll ein Liege mitbringen und dann baut er die dort auf - dann kannst Du entspannt Angeln. Aber eine Liege ohne Rollen, sonst drillen die Fische dich. *lach 

@ blumi
Du verstehst mich, hast Du über Tag nur die Nullen gezählt, oder kommen noch die Fangergebnisse.

Heute ist doch in Europa der  "Tag der Wahrheit" bei den Anglern, wenn da einer sagt ich habe 62 Heringe gefangen und man zählt sie nach und es sind nur 12 Stück, dann entschuldigt er sich und sagt: das verstehe ich nicht, dann muss ich falsch gezählt haben, ich musste die zweite Hand beim zählen nehmen, da kam ich ganz durcheinander, hinzu kommt, die Heringe sehen ja alle gleich aus und mehrmals sind mir aus den Händen gerutscht - das hat mich so nervös gemacht, daß ich sie nochmal gezählt habe,
Das ist ja auch eine Kunst, mit der Fingern zählen, d.h. die Finger gerade machen und gleichzeitig noch den Fisch halten - bei drei wird er lebendig und rutscht.


----------



## LAC (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Jetzt sind die April Scherze vorbei - wie sieht es denn momentan aus an der Schleuse - das Wetter ist gut und die Sonne lacht. 
Werden die ersten Heringe schon gefangen ?  Wenn einer vor Ort ist soll er mal berichten.
Gruß


----------



## anschmu (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die April Scherze vorbei - wie sieht es denn momentan aus an der Schleuse - das Wetter ist gut und die Sonne lacht.
> Werden die ersten Heringe schon gefangen ?  Wenn einer vor Ort ist soll er mal berichten.
> Gruß



Moin , hab mal eben Webcam geschaut , die ersten 10-15 Angler sind emsig am kurbeln . Sieht so aus , das vereinzelnt schon gefangen wird .


----------



## prinz1980 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo an alle, also ich bin live vor Ort, kann den ganzen Tag die Schleuse beobachten von meiner Terasse aus, die Bedingungen sind echt Mega gut, Sonne, kaum Wind nicht zu kalt, aber es wird kein einziger Hering gefangen!  Werde berichten wenn sich was änderte.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, also ich bin live vor Ort, kann den ganzen Tag die Schleuse beobachten von meiner Terasse aus, die Bedingungen sind echt Mega gut, Sonne, kaum Wind nicht zu kalt, aber es wird kein einziger Hering gefangen! ������ Werde berichten wenn sich was änderte.



Super... bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...#h


----------



## raxrue (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, also ich bin live vor Ort, kann den ganzen Tag die Schleuse beobachten von meiner Terasse aus, die Bedingungen sind echt Mega gut, Sonne, kaum Wind nicht zu kalt, aber es wird kein einziger Hering gefangen! ������ Werde berichten wenn sich was änderte.




Perfekt....Ich lass am Auto schon mal die Räder Durchdrehen das man gleich loskann wenn die Fangmeldungen anlaufen #6:q:vik:


----------



## hporki (2. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Habe heute die lesten 10 Winter Heringe gefangen in mein Tiefkühlfach und sie schnell gebraten damit ich endlich wieder live bei sein kann in hs


----------



## LAC (3. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Prinz1980
Ronny, du hast doch einen Logenplatz - sind die Heringe inzwischen da ?
Gruß Otto


----------



## prinz1980 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto und alle anderen, 
Nein hat sich leider nichts geändert, kein Hering in Sicht. Heute war nur grau in grau und regen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

aber ab Samstag sind sie da #6


----------



## bulli90 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Heute Sonne und zahlreiche Angler auf dem Steg - da könnte sich was getan haben!?


----------



## LAC (4. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> aber ab Samstag sind sie da #6


Carsten, ich habe ja schon vor Tagen gesagt , diese Woche kommen sie - die sind ja schlau, die kommen immer wenn Bettenwechsel ist - dann haben sie eine größere Chance sich zu vermehren. *lach 
Es soll um die 20 Grad werden, bin wirklich gespannt.
Gruß


----------



## blumi (4. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Moin,

ich war Heute nicht ganz an der Schleuse und nur von 11.00 Uhr bis 13.15 Uhr... kein Fisch und reichlich Nebel zog auf.....:g

Also Angler werden es immer mehr.... aber es sind keine Heringe da... auch nicht 30 km von Hvide Sande entfernt .... hatte ich nur mitgehört von anderen Anglern....|bla:

Wir fahren Freitag und dann gibt es sie Heringe im Lübecker Hafen vor der Haustür#h....

 Petri Heil


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hej Otto,
 ich seh das nicht so verbissen mit den Heringen, wenn sie nicht in der nächsten Woche kommen sollten hab ich noch die 2 darauf folgenden Wochenenden Zeit welche zu fangen. 
 also für ne Pfanne frisch gebratene Heringe wird's schon reichen.


----------



## raxrue (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also so wie es momentan gerade zu laufen scheint mit dem Fisch kann mann völlig entspannt sein...wollte bis zum 11. mal hochfahren aber das spar ich mir...werde Anfang Mai fahren und dann das super Wetter genießen


----------



## Josten (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Kann das sein, dass die Heringe endlich da sind? Beobachte auf der Cam wie die Angler ständig was an ihren Eimern machen... kann aber aufgrund der Bildqualität nicht genau erkennen was da abgeht.


----------



## prinz1980 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich war gerade vorne, kein Fisch!!!


----------



## Josten (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Achso, okay danke.
Hatte schon Hoffnungen.


----------



## prinz1980 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

So jetzt nochmal 20 Minuten vorne gewesen, Ca 15 Angler da gewesen, und jetzt kommts, kein Witz!!! Einer hatte 5 Stück am Paternoster!!! Alle anderen Angler hatten in den 20 min nichts, nicht einen einzigen Hering. Ich weis auch nicht wo der eine hingeworfen hatte. Aber es sagt uns, Hering ist da und es sollte nun von Tag zu Tag besser werden. Ich werde es morgen probieren, Wetter soll auch besser werden, gerade war regen und Graupelschauer.


----------



## LAC (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Carsten Heidorn

Carsten, keine Sorge, wir werden Heringe fangen ich sage sie trudeln jetzt ein und wie Ronny ja gepostet hat hatte einer schon 5 Stück am Paternoster.
Sie kommen zuerst in kleinen Trupps - sammeln sich jedoch vor der Schleuse  und es werden immer mehr.

Ronny, hast Du dir mal das Paternoster angesehen, der die 5 Heringe gefangen hat. Kleine Haken mit Fischhaut, sind die Haken zu groß hat man 50 % weniger Erfolg  - hat natürlich auch etwas mit den Bewegungen zu tun und wo man hin wirft - sie stehen ja nicht in der vollen Strömung sondern im Kantenbereich wo ein Kehrwasser ist - ohne viel Kraft zu vergeuden kommt dort  dem Fisch das Futter förmlich ums Maul geschwommen.
Gruß


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Leute, seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich hoffe, daß sich der Herings-Run heuer wegen den Temperaturen 1 Monat nach hinten verschiebt |supergri   Dann bekomme ich Anfang Juni vielleicht auch noch was ab vom Kuchen....


----------



## Henrik50 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Noch ist die Wassertemperatur mit 3° wohl zu niedrig :q Ich bin vom 28.4. für 3 Wochen da, wird dann schon Heringe geben. Bin in den letzten Jahren um die Zeit nie ohne Fisch nach Hause gefahren :vik: #:


----------



## raxrue (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Henrik50 schrieb:


> Noch ist die Wassertemperatur mit 3° wohl zu niedrig :q Ich bin vom 28.4. für 3 Wochen da, wird dann schon Heringe geben. Bin in den letzten Jahren um die Zeit nie ohne Fisch nach Hause gefahren :vik: #:



so seh ich das auch...#6


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo LAC,

welche Hakengröße würdest du empfehlen, 6er oder 8er oder noch eine andere Größe?
Gruß


----------



## bulli90 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ui





Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> welche Hakengröße würdest du empfehlen, 6er oder 8er oder noch eine andere Größe?
> Gruß



Ich denke, es sollte eher Richtung 10 oder 12 gehen


----------



## LAC (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> welche Hakengröße würdest du empfehlen, 6er oder 8er oder noch eine andere Größe?
> Gruß



Hallo Kuddeldaddel,
ich würde beide d.h. 8er und 6er nehmen. Du brauchst ja schon einige. Heringspaternoster mit 5 Haken Größe 8 und 6 (Circle Hook - Kreishaken), echter Fischhaut und Leuchtperlen.

Kauf keine mit Lametta, damit habe ich nicht so gut gefangen.
Sollte einer zuschnappen, dann dreh noch nicht rein, sondern bewege die Angel noch ein wenig rauf und runter - dann hast Du eine größere Chance mit einen Auswurf mehrere zu bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (5. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ne Jungs,
Das wird wohl nix, ab Samstag sind sie voll da und dann besack ich mich mit den Heringen.
Vielleicht lass ich noch ein paar für Euch über.


----------



## LAC (6. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nur zur Information - damit man mitreden kann.
https://www.stern.de/panorama/wisse...men-zeigen-leuchtende-seltenheit-7917264.html

https://www.stern.de/gesundheit/der...ann-antibiotika-resistent-machen-7603028.html


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (6. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Nur zur Information - damit man mitreden kann.
> https://www.stern.de/panorama/wisse...men-zeigen-leuchtende-seltenheit-7917264.html
> 
> https://www.stern.de/gesundheit/der...ann-antibiotika-resistent-machen-7603028.html



.....ich stelle mir gerade vor, meine Frau würde Verdauungs-Enzyme bilden und sich mit mir zu einer Einheit verschmelzen...und weg bin ich...|krach: #d


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Kuddeldaddel,
> ich würde beide d.h. 8er und 6er nehmen. Du brauchst ja schon einige. Heringspaternoster mit 5 Haken Größe 8 und 6 (Circle Hook - Kreishaken), echter Fischhaut und Leuchtperlen.
> 
> Kauf keine mit Lametta, damit habe ich nicht so gut gefangen.
> ...



https://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Stuck-BA...419061?hash=item5203f09e35:g:dQwAAOSwfMtaWKaV

Die Geheime Waffe der Profis#6:vik:


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Stuck-He...189109?hash=item5446a0b135:g:3E8AAOSwnDxUlFIb

Wenns eng wird dann waren die immer gut um den Eimer zu füllen..natürlich nur in der Verbindung des richtigen Heben und Senken der Rute und des ganz kurzen innehalten des Einkurbeln wenn der erste Hering Beisst weil dann öfters noch mehr einsteigen...


----------



## raxrue (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-16-T...hash=item41d9a8410d:m:mo2-x0JRtplyRaADCxHcQ8w

Die waren in der Vergangenheit auch immer recht Fängig...in der verbindung mit der richtigen Technik....die mann am besten durch beobachten derer lernt wo die Eimer recht voll haben ;-))


----------



## LAC (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@raxrue
Rüdiger, da hast Du natürlich recht - mit der richtigen Technik und Gefühl werden die Eimer schneller voll. Das muss man jedoch lernen und das geht nur, wenn man viel heringe schon geangelt hat und nicht mal schnell nach Hvide sande fährt um welche zu fangen - einige sind ja so schnell, da ist der Hering noch nicht da, da lernt man auch raus, aber nicht wie man sie am haken bekommt.


----------



## LAC (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, sind denn inzwischen die Heringe da - da es hier so still geworden ist. 
Kurz eine Nachricht geben, ob gefangen wird.
Gruß


----------



## prinz1980 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nein, immer noch kein Hering in Sicht.


----------



## sitzangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also auf der Webcam ist zu sehen das da ein Haufen Leute stehen und fischen. Aber man sieht nicht ob gefangen wird.#c


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nö, hab vorhin mal kurz geschaut, aber da kam nichts raus


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Nö, hab vorhin mal kurz geschaut, aber da kam nichts raus




an die 80 Hochmotivierte Fischer und nichts dran???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Da kann mann auch sagen der Weg ist das Ziel:m#6


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Okay ..es wird Gefangen....ich hab gerade gesehen wie rausgeholt wird..


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich fahre jetzt nochmal schauen


----------



## rainzor (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin, ich war so um 10 Uhr Mal zum Gucken da.
Bei ca. 20-30 Anglern gab es in 15 Minuten 3 Heringe. Ist also noch nicht überzeugend.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin, ich war so um 10 Uhr Mal zum Gucken da.
> Bei ca. 20-30 Anglern gab es in 15 Minuten 3 Heringe. Ist also noch nicht überzeugend.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Das reicht um einen Massenansturm von Anglern Hervorzurufen#6


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also ich habe in 5 Minuten schon mehrere Fänge beobachtet... das Wetter ist aber auch Perfekt...so wie da die Sonne auf den Köder scheint muss es unter Wasser regelrecht Blitzen....


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Jap es wird gefangen, aber noch nicht soo viel.
Wetter ist ein träumerchen


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Der Schleusenbereich scheint schon recht gut gefüllt zu sein. Mit der 360°-Webcam hat man einen guten Überblick....http://www.waves4you.com/hvide_sande_west.html

Ja und es wird auch gefangen....das Wetter ist auch ein Traum und sogar das Meer ist fast Spiegelglatt.
Noch 52 Tage bis Dänemark :q


----------



## Förde-Fischer (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin. Wer hätte gedacht, dass die Nordsee gerade wie ein Ententeich aussieht. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht von Strand auf mefo? Das bietet sich ja geradezu an bei dem Wetter 
Petri!


----------



## LAC (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Nun habe ich mich auch schlau gemacht - gestern sind schon vereinzelt welche gefangen worden, heute lief es gut. Wetter ist ja Super jetzt werde ich auch mal zuschlagen in den nächsten zwei Tagen.


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Nun habe ich mich auch schlau gemacht - gestern sind schon vereinzelt welche gefangen worden, heute lief es gut. Wetter ist ja Super jetzt werde ich auch mal zuschlagen in den nächsten zwei Tagen.



Ich werde von der Reha aus immer mal schauen |bigeyes ob die Angeltechnik noch stimmt...


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Und Bitte !!! wer vom Steg kommt immer mal kurz den Eimer vor die Cam halten ....wollen doch schauen was los war!!


----------



## raxrue (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Moin. Wer hätte gedacht, dass die Nordsee gerade wie ein Ententeich aussieht. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht von Strand auf mefo? Das bietet sich ja geradezu an bei dem Wetter ��
> Petri!




Seit wann ist Meerforelle in Dännemark wieder frei fischbar....gar nicht mitbekommen das die Sperre aufgehoben wurde|gr:


----------



## Förde-Fischer (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Raxrue, ich weiß nicht, welche Sperre du meinst? In den Fjorden, wo sie ganzjährig geschont sind, wollte ich nicht angeln.
Zeig mir aber gerne den Link, wo steht, dass es verboten ist. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Zumal nicht einmal der Verkäufer in Hvide Sande etwas von einem Verbot wusste...

Heute war laut ihm der erste Tag, wo es mit den heringen los ging.


----------



## rippi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Förde Fischer
Du kannst es prinzipiell nördlich von Strandgården, so richtig erfolgreich, eher nördlich von Thyborøn, also an den Stränden von Vendsyssel versuchen. Oder generell an Stellen wo Flusseinmündungen in der Nähe sind. Problematisch an den Straenden der Holmland Klit ist, dass es fast nur Sand ist und die Bunker dort am Strand und nicht im Wasser liegen. Früher konnte man die Meerforellen im Hafen noch fangen, jetzt nicht mehr und damit ist quasi der einzige Platz der Klit verloren gegangen an denen man wirklich eine Chance hat. Wenn du es probieren willst würde ich gleich Richtung Limfjord fahren. Dort fängt man gut.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Auf Facebook beim Lystfisker Center sieht man auch den ein oder anderen Eimer mit Heringen. Und die Meldung, "mit dem schönen Wetter kam auch die Tussi nach Hvide Sande".  "Sild" scheint mehrdeutig zu sein [emoji38] 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rainzor (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Heute ist das schöne Wetter aber schon wieder vorbei.
Nebel, leichter Regen und 6 Grad.
Und Heringe werden nur ganz vereinzelt gefangen.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Raxrue, ich weiß nicht, welche Sperre du meinst? In den Fjorden, wo sie ganzjährig geschont sind, wollte ich nicht angeln.
> Zeig mir aber gerne den Link, wo steht, dass es verboten ist. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Zumal nicht einmal der Verkäufer in Hvide Sande etwas von einem Verbot wusste...
> 
> Heute war laut ihm der erste Tag, wo es mit den heringen los ging.




Das war ein Missverständniss...irgendwie war ich auf dem Trichter das das Meerforellenangeln im Schleusenbereich untersagt war...an der Küste alles gut#c;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Josten (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also kann ich beruhigt meinen Merforellenblinker ans padernostersystem machen und mit viel  Glück auf eine extra Überraschung hoffen? ( innerhalb des Schleusenbereies)
Lg


----------



## Michael_05er (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nein, im Schleusenbereich solltest du das lassen. Da sind Lachs und Meerforelle geschützt. Außerhalb der Schleuse wäre das kein Problem, aber da sind die mefos selten... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Josten (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nein, im Schleusenbereich solltest du das lassen. Da sind Lachs und Meerforelle geschützt. Außerhalb der Schleuse wäre das kein Problem, aber da sind die mefos selten...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk




Hm schade,
danke für die Antwort.
Würde es sich denn lohnen es von der Mole aus zu probieren oder ist die Chance da sehr klein?


----------



## Michael_05er (9. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich glaube, das Verbot gilt für den kompletten Hafenbereich, also auch für die Molen. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blinkerheini (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin. War letzte Woche in Hvide Sande gewesen. In 5 Tagen glatte 15 Heringe verhaftet |bigeyes:q

 Schweigereltern bleiben bis morgen Vorort. Fangen seid Samstag aber regelmäßig 50-80 Heringe pro Tag...geht also jetzt los da.

 Nächstes Jahr fahre ich auf jeden Fall 2 Wochen später


----------



## Förde-Fischer (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Rippi, danke für die Tipps. Ich glaube, da hab ich vor der Haustür in der Eckernförder Bucht bessere Chancen. Der Ententeich ist sowieso vorbei.

raxrue, kein Problem. Kann passieren.


----------



## raxrue (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Rippi, danke für die Tipps. Ich glaube, da hab ich vor der Haustür in der Eckernförder Bucht bessere Chancen. Der Ententeich ist sowieso vorbei.
> 
> raxrue, kein Problem. Kann passieren.



Eckenförder Bucht,Lübecker Bucht,Rerick..die Ecken haben gerade die Perfekten 4 ° Wassertemperatur und es sollte auf Meerforellen jetzt ganz ordendlich laufen...das mit den nichtfischen auf Meerforellen im Schleusenbereich von Hvide Sande hatte ich vor 4 Jahren mal mitbekommen ...aber zum Glück gibts Internett um Unklarheiten zu beseitigen #6 war auch nicht sauer ,weil es wird ja ständig was Neugeregelt um die Leute in Atem zu halten #c#h  sei beim Heringsangeln lieb zu den Robben die manchmal dranhängen...auch wenns ein geiler Drill ist|uhoh::vik:


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Verbot gilt für den kompletten Hafenbereich, also auch für die Molen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Betreffend Schongebiet Meerforellen: https://naer.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=e8f909dd0b9a42159335022f3a528a8e

Einfach auf Hvide Sande zoomen....


----------



## Sild (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo werte Forianer,

seit drei Jahren verfolge ich den "Herings thread" zum Steigern der Vorfreude und wollte nu auch mal beizeiten meinen Senf dazugeben.
Sind vom 12. bis 19.05. in HS und haben in dieser Zeit immer unseren Fisch fangen können. Entweder von der Mole oder halt im Hafen bzw. Schleusenbereich. Allerdings nie ganz vorne, das ist etwas zu stressig, bei manch ambitioniertem Kampffischer  

Allen die schon können - Petri Heil

Sild

P.S: Mit den kleinsten erhältlichen Haken und echter Fischhaut funktioniert es bei uns am besten.


----------



## rainzor (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Betreffend Schongebiet Meerforellen: https://naer.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=e8f909dd0b9a42159335022f3a528a8e
> 
> Einfach auf Hvide Sande zoomen....


Moin,

kann ja so nicht richtig sein. Definitiv ist Lachs und alle Forellenarten auch im kompletten Fjord geschützt und nicht nur im Hafenbereich. Mir ist auch nicht so ganz klar, was für ein Schutzgebiet auf deiner Karte angezeigt wird.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (10. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, gestern habe ich mal richtig zugeschlagen, eine teure Shimano Rute ist zerbrochen und reichlich Hänger gehabt - ist mir  noch nie passiert. In den zwei Std, habe ich mehr montiert als geangelt - trotzdem noch 23 Heringe gefangen. 
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> ... eine teure Shimano Rute ist zerbrochen...
> Gruß



Armer Otto, da brauchst du wohl mal wieder eine Gerätespende? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Firefly216 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann ja so nicht richtig sein. Definitiv ist Lachs und alle Forellenarten auch im kompletten Fjord geschützt und nicht nur im Hafenbereich. Mir ist auch nicht so ganz klar, was für ein Schutzgebiet auf deiner Karte angezeigt wird.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es auf Dänisch ist:

Det er ikke tilladt at fiske efter, lande, opbevare, sælge, udbyde til salg eller på anden måde omsætte mod eller uden vederlag, laks (Salmo salar), havørred (Salmo trutta) og andre ørredarter f.eks. (Onchorynchus mykiss), fra Ringkøbing Fjord, Stadil Fjord, Von Å og udløbet af Ringkøbing Fjord i Nordsøen.

Quelle: https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671

Heißt auf Deutsch so viel wie:
Es ist nicht erlaubt Lachs, Meerforellen und andere Forellen im Ringkøbing Fjord und im Auslauf des Ringkøbing Fjord in die Nordsee, zu fangen, zu landen, zu lagern, zu verkaufen oder zum Verkauf anzubieten.


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Firefly216 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es auf Dänisch ist:
> 
> Det er ikke tilladt at fiske efter, lande, opbevare, sælge, udbyde til salg eller på anden måde omsætte mod eller uden vederlag, laks (Salmo salar), havørred (Salmo trutta) og andre ørredarter f.eks. (Onchorynchus mykiss), fra Ringkøbing Fjord, Stadil Fjord, Von Å og udløbet af Ringkøbing Fjord i Nordsøen.
> 
> ...


Sag ich doch. 
Aber auf der Karte, die zanderschnapper1  verlinkt  hat, ist nur der Hafen als Schutzgebiet eingezeichnet.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Josten (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Muss man auch etwas bei der Auswahl von Heringsblei beachten? Klar sollte das Blei nicht zu leicht und auch nicht zu schwer sein. Gibt es aber sonst noch etwas zu beachten um fängiger zu sein? 
(die Form) oder nehmen die sich alle nicht viel?


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nachdem ich irgendwie keine Lust hatte, mich mit den Heringen zu beschäftigen, bin ich gestern Abend Mal an den südlichen Fjord zum Angeln.
Und da ja der Hecht noch Schonzeit hat, bleibt ja nur noch Friedfisch und Barsch.
Windstille Ecke gesucht (es pustet wieder reichlich), leichtes Geschirr mit Pose, kleiner Haken mit 3 Maden und es ging richtig ab.
In 2 Std 80 Rotaugen, kaum kleine, die meisten um die 30cm, die Größte 34cm. Außerdem noch 5 Barsche bis 25cm.


Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## wattläufer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Josten schrieb:


> Muss man auch etwas bei der Auswahl von Heringsblei beachten? Klar sollte das Blei nicht zu leicht und auch nicht zu schwer sein. Gibt es aber sonst noch etwas zu beachten um fängiger zu sein?
> (die Form) oder nehmen die sich alle nicht viel?


Und  wenn du eine  schwere Unterlegscheibe an dein Paternoster hängst, fangen wirst du damit immer. Entscheident ist meiner Meinung nach der Paternoster. Wir haben auch schon mit Dreiecken aus Niro geangelt und genauso gefangen wie die Anderen.:vik:#6

Gruß Wattläufer#h


----------



## Michael_05er (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Josten schrieb:


> Muss man auch etwas bei der Auswahl von Heringsblei beachten? Klar sollte das Blei nicht zu leicht und auch nicht zu schwer sein. Gibt es aber sonst noch etwas zu beachten um fängiger zu sein?
> (die Form) oder nehmen die sich alle nicht viel?


Heringsbleie haben eine spezielle Form, da gibt es aber meiner Meinung nach keine große Variation. Nimm Heringsbleie in verschiedenen Gewichten mit, vielleicht 30, 40 und 50 Gramm.

Wenn es gut läuft fängst du ohnehin. Wenn es mühsam läuft, schau genau hin, wer etwas fängt und wie und wo der angelt. Langsam einholen oder ruckartig und schnell, Absinken lassen oder eher flach. Dann versuch das nachzumachen. Und wenn er den Eimer voll hat und geht sichere dir seinen Platz und wirf dahin, wo er gefangen hat  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sild (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Die Heringsbleie taumeln beim absinken und geben so einen zusätzlichen Lockreflex. Haben meist auch reflektierende Sreifen dran und sind extra auffällig lackiert. Ein Kollege nimmt zusätzlich Blister (Verpackung von Tabletten) - einfach Loch durch und im Bleiwirbel einhängen. 

Gruß


----------



## Josten (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps 
Dann wünscht mir Glück für übernächstes Wochenende. 
Wenn das Wetter so wie vorhergesagt bleibt, kann ja aber nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern habe ich mal richtig zugeschlagen, eine teure Shimano Rute ist zerbrochen und reichlich Hänger gehabt - ist mir  noch nie passiert. In den zwei Std, habe ich mehr montiert als geangelt - trotzdem noch 23 Heringe gefangen.
> Gruß



Nachträglich noch Petri Heil #h


----------



## Astacus74 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Rainer,



> In 2 Std 80 Rotaugen, kaum kleine, die meisten um die 30cm, die Größte 34cm. Außerdem noch 5 Barsche bis 25cm.


Petri Heil, das ist ja auch mal schön was von anderen Fischen zu hören als immer von Hering. Ist zur Zeit recht einseitig hier.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rainzor schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.
> Aber auf der Karte, die zanderschnapper1  verlinkt  hat, ist nur der Hafen als Schutzgebiet eingezeichnet.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Anstatt zu jammern musst du nur auf den grünen Bereich klicken und in dem Fenster das auf poppt auf weitere Informationen klicken. Dann hast du deine Informationen!!! Steht übrigens auch rechts bei der Legende der Karte. Schutzgebiete in einer bestimmten Zeit, Schutzgebiete das ganze Jahr über und besondere Schutzgebiete....#c


----------



## Sild (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> 
> Petri Heil, das ist ja auch mal schön was von anderen Fischen zu hören als immer von Hering. Ist zur Zeit recht einseitig hier.
> ...



Hmm, vielleicht etwas zum Hornhecht?! Ist ja auch deutlich präsent und macht sich in der Pfanne verdammt gut!

Geht mit Fischfetzen an Pose oder mit Blinker gut. Allerdings bekomme ich die Kumpel mit Hornhechtseide am Blinker nicht so recht zu mir. Finde die Methode aber grundsätzlich klasse.
Einen Blinker als Bleiersatz ans Paternoster funktioniert allerdings nicht wirklich, da das Ganze ja nicht geradlinig eingeholt wird - entweder oder...

Ist auf jeden Fall eine schöne Alternative zum Hering.


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Anstatt zu jammern musst du nur auf den grünen Bereich klicken und in dem Fenster das auf poppt auf weitere Informationen klicken. Dann hast du deine Informationen!!! Steht übrigens auch rechts bei der Legende der Karte. Schutzgebiete in einer bestimmten Zeit, Schutzgebiete das ganze Jahr über und besondere Schutzgebiete....#c


Kannst du mir Mal erzählen, wo ich gejammert habe?
Ich habe nur kritisiert, dass es so aussieht, als wenn nur der Hafen Schutzgebiet wäre.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## rainzor (11. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Sild schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht etwas zum Hornhecht?! Ist ja auch deutlich präsent und macht sich in der Pfanne verdammt gut!
> 
> Geht mit Fischfetzen an Pose oder mit Blinker gut. Allerdings bekomme ich die Kumpel mit Hornhechtseide am Blinker nicht so recht zu mir. Finde die Methode aber grundsätzlich klasse.
> Einen Blinker als Bleiersatz ans Paternoster funktioniert allerdings nicht wirklich, da das Ganze ja nicht geradlinig eingeholt wird - entweder oder...
> ...


Ist ja noch deutlich zu früh für Hornhecht.
Aber wenn er da ist, geht es Recht gut mit den Krabben von Aldi, halten nur nicht so gut am Haken.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Vielleicht zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bericht....

Bin zur Zeit im Urlaub in Blavand und habe heute mal ein bisl Zeit zum Fischen abgezwackt. Effektiv geangelt von 14-16h. In der Zeit habe ich dann 35 Heringe gefangen, was ich als absolut ausreichend empfinde. Im Bereich der Schleuse haben alle ihre Fische gefangen. Meist Einzelne, gelegentlich ne Doublette. Es kann also sicher auch noch besser werden. Aber es lohnt sich schon.

Weiter Richtung Mole an den Steinen waren auch Angler. Soweit ich gesehen habe wurde aber nur an der Schleuse gefangen. 

Ich möchte noch einmal sagen, dass ich die 40 DKK gern bezahle. Finde ich total angemessen für das Gebotene mit Schlachthaus, fließend Wasser und kostenlosem Eis. Davon kann sich z. B. Kappeln echt ne Scheibe abschneiden. Auch da muss bezahlt werden, geboten wird Nix für die Angler. 

Euch allen noch Petri


----------



## raxrue (12. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern habe ich mal richtig zugeschlagen, eine teure Shimano Rute ist zerbrochen und reichlich Hänger gehabt - ist mir  noch nie passiert. In den zwei Std, habe ich mehr montiert als geangelt - trotzdem noch 23 Heringe gefangen.
> Gruß


Und 
Das mit dem zuschlagen kann ich mir Bildlich vorstellen ...
Das mit den vielen Hängern eigentlich bei dir nicht so.... beantwortet aber die Frage wo die Heringe so stehen bzw. ziehen
Strömungsunterkante!! :m


----------



## Sild (13. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Für Interessierte: Es gibt ein Video von einem Tauchgang in HS an der Schleuse. Ist allerdings schon 8 Jahre her, dürfte aber wohl jetzt noch ähnlich aussehen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q
Wahnsinn, was da versenkt wird...


----------



## LAC (13. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxeue
Du kennst mich ja wenn ich zuschlage fluppt das, jedoch meine teure Shimano Rute ist hin - ich war förmlich nur am montieren. Daher konnte ich auch nicht so viele landen. 
Momentan ist ja Karsten (Member petrikasus) bei mir  und wir haben nochmal heute unser Glück versucht - ich hatte 6 Heringe gefangen und dann bekam ich einen Hänger. Dieses dachte ich, daraus entwickelte sich jedoch ein Drill meines Lebens. 
Karsten sagte, Otto das ist kein Hänger ich habe gerade einen Schwall gesehen, dann merkte ich es auch. 
Es war ein Lachs von ca. 1 m Länge, der an meine Angel d.h. Heringsvorfach gegangen war. Er machte reichlich Fluchtversuch und alle Angler räumten das Feld - nochmals ein Dank dafür - oft war er sichtbar an der Oberfläche und in wenigen Minuten war Hochbetrieb dort und jeder wollte den Fisch sehen - mehrmals hatte ich ihn ganz nah an der Mauer und er war sichtbar für Jedermann. Nach ca 15 Minunten hatte ich ihn dann soweit, daß ich über die Mauer klettern konnte, dabei immer noch am Drillen war und ihn bis zur Steinschüttung  drillen konnte, dann versuchte er unter den neuen Pontons zu schwimmen - hatte es jedoch abwehren können. Karsten stand schon Griffbereit an der Steinschüttung und wollte ihn durch eine Schwanzlandung an Land ziehen. 
Dann hatte er sich aufgebäumt und einen richtigen Schlag gemacht und dann wars das mit dem Lachs - er zog dann ab und war verschwunden. 
Ich habe ein gutes Sehvermögen und sehe Millimeter  - nun war ich drei Meter vom Fisch entfernt und sage er hatte eine  Länge von 0,90 . 1,05 m - Karsten glaubt dieses auch. 
Er wird sicherlich noch dazu was posten. 
Das war beim Lachs der Drill meines Lebens - unvorstellbar, kein Angler hat mehr geangelt, alle beobachten sie den Drill bzw. den Lachs.
Ich werde das nicht mehr erleben. 
Wobei ich mal einen Rochen geangelt habe, da dachte ich ich würde ein Sofa am Haken haben.


----------



## Sild (13. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wow, hört sich nach einem unschlagbaren Angeltag an! Da wird man ja schon ein wenig neidisch !!!


----------



## Heilbutt (13. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxeue
> Du kennst mich ja wenn ich zuschlage fluppt das, jedoch meine teure Shimano Rute ist hin - ich war förmlich nur am montieren. Daher konnte ich auch nicht so viele landen.
> Momentan ist ja Karsten (Member petrikasus) bei mir  und wir haben nochmal heute unser Glück versucht - ich hatte 6 Heringe gefangen und dann bekam ich einen Hänger. Dieses dachte ich, daraus entwickelte sich jedoch ein Drill meines Lebens.
> Karsten sagte, Otto das ist kein Hänger ich habe gerade einen Schwall gesehen, dann merkte ich es auch.
> ...



Klasse! DAS ist angeln!!!#6#6#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## okram24 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Petri Otto für den super Drill!
Wenn du jetzt Lachsspezi bist, sollten wir im Mai mal zusammen an die Skjern Au gehen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (14. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxeue
> Du kennst mich ja wenn ich zuschlage fluppt das, jedoch meine teure Shimano Rute ist hin - ich war förmlich nur am montieren. Daher konnte ich auch nicht so viele landen.
> Momentan ist ja Karsten (Member petrikasus) bei mir  und wir haben nochmal heute unser Glück versucht - ich hatte 6 Heringe gefangen und dann bekam ich einen Hänger. Dieses dachte ich, daraus entwickelte sich jedoch ein Drill meines Lebens.
> Karsten sagte, Otto das ist kein Hänger ich habe gerade einen Schwall gesehen, dann merkte ich es auch.
> ...




Was heisst da das werde ich nicht mehr erleben ??? Du weisst doch am Besten das mann beim Angeln JEDESMAL mit dem Unmöglichen rechnen muss..:vik:Jedenfalls ein Hammererlebnis welches mann nicht missen sollte...bei mir hat die Reha begonnen...und bist jetzt gewinnen die Maschinen zum Muskelaufbau bei mir...aber zum 2.5. komm ich raus und dann sind 5 Heringe auf einmal kein Thema mehr


----------



## petrikasus (14. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Gent´s,

die Tage mit Otto (LAC) waren der Hammer!
Egal ob viel oder wenig Hering: gelacht haben wir viel und herzlich.

Als Otto neben mir sagte "Jetzt hänge ich wieder" und ich den Schwall am Ende seiner Schnur sah, freute ich mich schon auf ein wärmendes Seehundfell für den Winter. Kein Scherz, die Seehunde guckten regelmäßig ob wir mehr fingen als sie selbst.

Wenige Sekunden später sah ich dann den Lachs in voller Größe.

Respekt für die anderen Angler egal welcher Nationalität, die durchweg sehr kooperativ ihre Montagen einholten und Otto den Weg zum Fang des Lebens ebneten. Ebenfalls meinen Respekt an Otto, der absolut souverän gedrillt hat. Otto: ist das Erfahrung oder westfälisch-stoische Gelassenheit? ;-)

Ja - zwei bis drei Meter bis zur Steinschüttung haben dann doch gefehlt, um den Lachs zu greifen.

Aber einen metrigen Lachs am 12-er Goldhaken - - - fängste nur, wenn man einen guten Otto hat. 

Petri und Glück Auf!
Karsten


----------



## LAC (14. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Danke !!

@ okram24
Marko, ich bin zwar ein guter Angler aber kein Lachs Spezialist - ich hatte einfach Glück mit dem Lachs. War ein schöner Drill !
An der Skjern Au war ich nur zwei, drei mal, mit Member Costas - habe im Gras gesessen und mich mit unterhalten, jedoch nicht geangelt - war auch Super. 
Bei mir muss das ja immer fluppen, sonst werde ich verrückt bzw. breche einfach ab, da ich außer Angeln auch noch was anderes mache, was ich weitaus wichtiger finde. Ich nenne nur Feldpost - Du kennst das Projekt.
Die Lachse springen ja nicht einfach so am Haken - ob es in der Skjern oder Varde Au ist. 
Als die Varde Au eröffnet wurde für den Lachsfang, da durften nur Mitglieder vom Verein am ersten Tag Angeln - als ich auf der Schnellstr. über die Varde Au fuhr, sah ich reichlich Angler und am nächsten Tag berichteten die Zeitungen über den Fangerfolg. Sie haben gut gefangen, alle hatten Heimvorteile und ich habe die Stückzahl der Fische mal durch die Angler geteilt - da muss einer 14 Tage angeln um einen am Haken zu bekommen, ein Einheimischer und ich sage mal ein Gast zwei Jahre.  
Da gehe ich lieber an meinen Bach, da sind Bachforellen, Barsche und Hechte drin - die habe ich in wenigen Stunden und dann und wann auch mal eine Mefo.
Ich kann jedoch ein Fliegenfischer verstehen, der sich seine Fliegen selbst bindet und damit versucht Fische bzw. einen Lachs fangen will - nach einigen Jahren, kann der genau sagen, welche Fliege an welchem Fluß die beste ist und nennt auch noch den Monat und die Uhrzeit, wann sie beißen.
Da kann man auch kreativ werden und "Brummer" entwickeln, die Fische lieben, jedoch eine Fliege nicht gleichen.
Ich habe früher mal so verrückte Dinger mit Ventilgummi und Butthaken und Wollfäden und Federn als Streamer gebastelt und gut damit Forellen gefangen. Als ein Fliegenfischer sich die mal anschaute, verstand er die Welt nicht mehr, was ich da gebastelt habe. 
.   
@ raxrue
Rüdiger, das ist richtig, das man beim Angeln immer mit dem Unmöglichen rechnen muss - aber ich falle schneller an der Schleuse ins Wasser, als nochmal solch einen Drill. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, das Du im Mai den Hering aber auch den Hornhecht fangen kannst. Wir sehen uns! 

@ Petrikasus
Karsten, freut mich das Du gut in Westfalen angekommen bist - war Super die Woche!


----------



## Astacus74 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe gehört das der Wolsbarsch dieses Jahr ganzjährig geschützt sein soll nur Catch and Release, also bei uns in Deutschland kannste ja das angeln auf Wolfsbarsch knicken, wie verhält sich das in Dänemark???
Hat da einer schon was von gehört???

Gruß Frank


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich habe gehört das der Wolsbarsch dieses Jahr ganzjährig geschützt sein soll nur Catch and Release, also bei uns in Deutschland kannste ja das angeln auf Wolfsbarsch knicken, wie verhält sich das in Dänemark???
> Hat da einer schon was von gehört???
> ...



Hallo Frank,

die Regelung gilt für bestimmte Gebiete - unteranderem auch für die südliche Nordsee. Die Angelei an der jütländischen Küste ist zwar gestattet, die Entnahme allerdings nicht.

Unter dem folgenden Link findest Du weitere Infos: http://www.consilium.europa.eu/de/p...fishing-quotas-in-the-atlantic-and-north-sea/


----------



## Josten (17. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hey Leute,
ab Freitag bin ich in hvide sande. Wie läuft es denn mittlerweile mit den heringen? Werden jeden Tag welche gefangen oder gibt es auch Schneidertage? 
Lg


----------



## Astacus74 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Dann werde ich mal versuchen beim Brandungsangeln keinen Wolfsbarsch zu fangen denn vorletztes Jahr hatte ich mit meinem Kumpel bei jedem Brandungsfischen ein-zwei Wölfe und die hatten jedesmal schön geschluckt wir hatten Glück das sie Maß hatten so bei 46cm. 
Das wäre schon ärgerlich die Wölfe zu verangeln, aber die EU will es ja so.

Gruß Frank


----------



## bulli90 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Josten schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ab Freitag bin ich in hvide sande. Wie läuft es denn mittlerweile mit den heringen? Werden jeden Tag welche gefangen oder gibt es auch Schneidertage?
> Lg



Läuft, war heut Vormittag 1,5 h da, jeder Wurf brachte fisch ans Land!


----------



## LAC (18. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Josten schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ab Freitag bin ich in hvide sande. Wie läuft es denn mittlerweile mit den heringen? Werden jeden Tag welche gefangen oder gibt es auch Schneidertage?
> Lg



In der Saison, werden jeden Tage welche gefangen, wenn man die richtige Montage hat. Über den Wolfsbarsch hast Du ja schon eine Info bekommen - kannst jedoch Meeräschen fangen - mit unterschiedlichen Montagen. Ich muss es noch lernen in Hvide Sande - obwohl ich alles schon versucht habe und sie gesehen habe. Es klappte nicht - wobei ich in mein Leben 200 Meeräschen sicherlich im Mittelmeer und Atlantik schon gefangen habe - in Hvide Sande nicht eine.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Naja, die Meeräschen werden im November wohl nicht mehr so aktiv sein vemute ich mal oder kannst du mir was anderes sagen?

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (19. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja, die Meeräschen werden im November wohl nicht mehr so aktiv sein vemute ich mal oder kannst du mir was anderes sagen?
> 
> Gruß Frank



Frank, ich kann nichts dazu sagen, wie schon erwähnt, da ich zwar alles versucht habe aber keine gefangen habe. Werde in Hvide Sande nicht mehr auf Meeräschen gehen. Im November fange ich Heringe oder bin in wärmeren Regionen.  Wobei die Meeräsche auch im November dort sind. Es geht aber schneller eine zu fangen, wenn man mit dem Billigflieger nach Teneriffa fliegt und dort eine übers Wochende fängt. In Venedig kannst Du sie aus dem Fenster angeln.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Astacus74 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Es gibt ja noch andere Fische die ich auf die Schuppen legen kann vielleicht klappt es ja mit Steinbutt soll ja wohl auch zu der Zeit aktiv sein, dann noch die anderen Platten, Dorsch und Wittling (nur größer als letztes Mal) und was dasonst noch beißen mag, ach denn Herbst Hering habe ch vergessen.
Und ein paar Forellenteiche werde ich auch ansteuern das wird schon.
Die Woche wird viel zu schnell vorbei sein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## raxrue (22. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch andere Fische die ich auf die Schuppen legen kann vielleicht klappt es ja mit Steinbutt soll ja wohl auch zu der Zeit aktiv sein, dann noch die anderen Platten, Dorsch und Wittling (nur größer als letztes Mal) und was dasonst noch beißen mag, ach denn Herbst Hering habe ch vergessen.
> Und ein paar Forellenteiche werde ich auch ansteuern das wird schon.
> Die Woche wird viel zu schnell vorbei sein.
> 
> Gruß Frank




Vollhaus beim Fischen


----------



## LAC (23. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Astacus 74
Frank, dann hast Du ja ein volles Programm. Mit den Worten: was da sonst noch beißen mag - das kann sich kaum einer vorstellen.  Rüdiger (Member raxrue) hat es mit drei Wörtern erfasst: Vollhaus beim Fischen.
Dieses möchte jeder Angler. 
Wenn ich jedoch alle Fischarten aufzählen würde, die im Meer und im Fjord in Hvide Sande und Umgebung vorkommen , kannst Du zwei Jahre Angeln und hast noch immer nicht alle am Haken gehabt. Hinzu kommen die Wundertüten d.h. die Put und Take Anlagen, die stellen sich ja auf den Angler ein. In Japan kann man mit dem Tretboot zum "Meerwasserbecken" fahren und Meeresfische fangen.
Ich würde mich auf die Fische konzentrieren, die schneller am Haken kommen - dann hast Du genug zu tun und fängst auch welche, außer Du liebst das entspannte Angeln und genießt dabei die Natur und auf dem Rückweg kaufst Du den Fisch der nicht am Haken gegangen ist und denkst, beim nächsten mal wird es klappen. 
Das stimmt, außer sie sind ausverkauft. Kleiner Scherz am Rande.
Die Anfahrt und Wanderung zu den unterschiedlichen Angelplätzen nimmt ja schon reichlich Zeit in Anspruch und die Tage sind sehr kurz. 
Natürlich fängst Du Fische - aber einige Arten hüpfen nicht im Kescher, wie man es gerne möchte. 
Selbst die "Profis" bei der "Weltmeisterschaft" in Hvide Sande, haben schwer gekämpft und einer hatte die richtige Montage, Technik und Können, daß er mit zwei Heringe sich zum "König der Nation" hervorgearbeitet hat. Im Zelt wurde er von den Besuchern bewundert und auf "Händen getragen". 
So schön kann die Angelei sein.
Gruß


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Noch ein guter Monat!!! Dänemark ich komme...lasst mir noch ein paar Heringe übrig |wavey:


----------



## anschmu (23. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Noch ein guter Monat!!! Dänemark ich komme...lasst mir noch ein paar Heringe übrig |wavey:



Moin, wann bist du oben? Ich fahre am 26.5 hoch!


----------



## Astacus74 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ist ja Urlaub, äh Angelurlaub und da wird geangelt.
Wie heißt das so schön jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist ein Fangtag.
Ein Tag am Meer ist immer was tolles die rollende Brandung, die brechenden Wellen am Strand, die Ruten ausgeworfen und warten das ein Fisch beißt und was beißt kann man nicht immer voraus sagen.
Ich werde aber ein wenig probieren und gucken was passiert.
Und Forellen können ganz schön zickig sein und springen einem auch nicht blind ans Band aber ohne den richtigen Optimismus wird alles nichts.
Also alles ist möglich...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin, wann bist du oben? Ich fahre am 26.5 hoch!



Am 1.6. kommen wir...kann`s kaum noch erwarten :q
Zur Zeit müssen eben die Renken herhalten....


----------



## Herzkönig (25. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin zusammen,

 ich muss mich noch ein paar Tage zusammenreissen und dann geht's hoch  Samstag wird Meerluft geschnuppert!
 Erstmal das Heringsfestival mitnehmen und dann danach die Tage selber auch nochmal ran. 
 Mal sehen ob ich mir abseits vom großen Getümmel ein etwas ruhigeres Plätzchen ergattern kann. 

 Unser Schlafplatz ist etwas weiter nördlich in Ferring. Wo wir eigentlich auch direkt einen See vor der Tür haben. Meine bessere Hälfte wollte sich nun selber auch mal mit der Angel versuchen. Und ich glaube sie hat dafür diesen See ins Auge gefasst! Kennt jemand diesen See?
 Nach Bildern im Netz sah er für mich sehr flach aus und ohne Boot nicht so verlockend.
 Aber vielleicht hat da ja jemand einen Tipp über?  
 Auch andere Stellen nahe Ferring wären super. Ich glaube, je weniger "Zuschauer" desto lieber wäre es ihr 

 Falls es doch der Put&Take wird... wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem in Vejlby?


 Schöne Grüße
 Chris


----------



## fischfinder1 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

hallo,
wenn Ihr in Ferring seid,
warum fahrt Ihr zum Heringsangeln nicht nach Thorsminde?
Ist doch viel näher und da fangt Ihr auch gut.

Gruss,
Fritz


----------



## Herzkönig (25. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Danke für deine Antwort!

 Warum ich Thorsminde nicht weiter ins Auge gefasst habe weiss ich gar nicht genau 
 Ws weil ich schonmal in HS war und mein Kopf deshalb in die Richtung dachte. Aber da würde ich ja auf dem Weg nach HS sogar durchfahren |kopfkrat

 Ich wälze nochmal die Karte.

 Ist es dort ähnlich gestrickt wie in HS? Also auch mit Zusatzschein oder reicht allein die Angelerlaubnis?


 Beste Grüße
 Chris


----------



## fischfinder1 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

hallo Chris,
wir fahren da seit Jahren hin,
jetzt auch am Sonnabend.

Mir persönlich ist es in HS zu überlaufen,
in Thorsminde entspannter und ohne "Zusatzkarte".

Vielleicht sieht man sich..............


----------



## Aux1907 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an den Ringköbing Fjord, nach Argab.
Die ersten drei Juniwochen mit Frau, Schwiegereltern und Hund im Ferienhaus. Alles Nicht-Angler, naja, mein Hund hat schon mal ne Forelle aus dem Gestrüpp apportiert, aber das wars dann auch ;-)

Ich habe eine Million Fragen zum Angeln am Fjord und lese auch nebenher immer wieder hier im thread mit.
Wollte nur schon mal Hallo sagen und euch vorwarnen, dass ich vielleicht noch öfter hier reinschneien und Anfängerfragen stellen werde 

Was mir spontan einfällt:
Ich werde sicher einige Male die Forellenseen in der Umgebung unsicher machen, aber noch lieber würde ich am Fjord auf Barsch und Hecht angeln.
Macht das Ohne Boot Sinn? Oder ist das ein aussichtloses Unterfangen vom Ufer aus?

Viele Grüße aus Augsburg,
aux1907


----------



## LAC (25. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Aux1907 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> ich fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an den Ringköbing Fjord, nach Argab.
> Ich habe eine Million Fragen zum Angeln am Fjord und lese auch nebenher immer wieder hier im thread mit.
> Wollte nur schon mal Hallo sagen und euch vorwarnen, dass ich vielleicht noch öfter hier reinschneien und Anfängerfragen stellen werde
> ...



Zu den Forellenseen kann ich nicht viel sagen, die verändern sich ständig je nach Besatz - zum Fjord ja, aber eine Millionen Fragen stellen, das muss Du nicht, nicht das Du dich übernimmst, man kann die Fischarten an einer Hand zählen, die dort vorkommen und wenn du ohne Boot kommst, bist du einer von den 5000 Anglern im Jahr, die ohne Boot dort ihr Glück versuchen. Etwa 30 Angler kommen mit Boot und haben etwas bessere Chancen, wenn Sie den Fjord kennen - ihr Radius wo sie sich bewegen ist jedoch begrenzt, da der Fjord 40 km lang und 10 km breit ist. Mit dem Wagen kannst Du schnell mal die Plätze wechseln und vom Ufer es versuchen. Du kannst den ganzen Ford abfahren wobei eine Wathose angebracht ist, da er einen Schilfgürtel hat.
Im südlichen Bereich kannst Du einige Gebiete gut begehen. Wenn Du jetzt noch die richtigen Montagen machst, dann fluppt es und Freude kommt auf. Du solltest mit zwei Ruten arbeiten  - eine mit Pose und Köder und eine anderer wo Du ständig mit das Gebiet abfischt - Guter Ratschlag: versuche es mal mit ein Heringspaternoster, damit kannst Du weit werfen und da gehen die Barsch auch drauf - auch zwei und drei.

 So kann das aussehen: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=543&pictureid=4124

Gruß


----------



## LAC (26. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Anglertreff in Hvide Sande

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, im Februar hatten wir uns Gedanken gemacht über ein Bordie Treffen im Mai in Hvide Sande. Nun kommt der Mai in den nächsten Tagen und geplant war vom 20. - 25. Mai wobei der 23. ausgeschlossen ist, da ich dann nicht kann. 
Bordies, die in der Zeit in Hvide Sande sind, sollen sich hier melden - damit wir einen Termin planen. Wir könnten dieses in Hvide Sande aber auch an den Ese Häuser machen, dann könnte wir dort Grillen, sind geschützt vor Wind und Regen und ich kann noch ein Kanu mitbringen. 
Wer Bock hat, kann dann als Käpitän eine Runde drehen oder auch Angeln. Es können auch Personen kommen, die nur als Gast hier lesen, dann lernen sie mal die Mitglieder kennen und werden erstaunt sein was die alles über Fische in DK wissen und wie man sie am Haken bekommt - obwohl sie aus dem tiefsten Deutschland kommen.
Eine von den Ese Hütten würde ich dann für den Zeitraum reservieren. Meldet euch also schnell an, denn wir haben nur eine begrenzten Platz im Kanu. 

Jetzt muss das hier aber fluppen - da jeder angeprochen wird und solch eine Chance nicht nochmal bekommt Gruß und wir sehen uns


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Schade! Wäre schön gewesen...aber ich fahre erst am 1.6. nach oben....wünsche aber allen die dabei sind viel Spass!#h


----------



## rainzor (26. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bei mir das Gleiche, komme erst am 2.6.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aux1907 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich komm auch am 02.06. an. Schade!


----------



## hporki (26. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Und ich bin jetzt da und fahre am 5.5. Wieder los


----------



## okram24 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Otto dann müssen wir wohl zu zweit angeln gehen.
Wenn in der ersten Juniwoche so viele Boardies vor Ort sind, solltest du das Treffen vielleicht lieber verschieben?! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## anschmu (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Anglertreff in Hvide Sande
> 
> Hallo Jungs und Mädels, im Februar hatten wir uns Gedanken gemacht über ein Bordie Treffen im Mai in Hvide Sande. Nun kommt der Mai in den nächsten Tagen und geplant war vom 20. - 25. Mai wobei der 23. ausgeschlossen ist, da ich dann nicht kann.
> Bordies, die in der Zeit in Hvide Sande sind, sollen sich hier melden - damit wir einen Termin planen. Wir könnten dieses in Hvide Sande aber auch an den Ese Häuser machen, dann könnte wir dort Grillen, sind geschützt vor Wind und Regen und ich kann noch ein Kanu mitbringen.
> ...



Moin, bin ab 26.5 vor Ort !


----------



## sitzangler (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Schade bin auch erst ab 25.05. oben.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Timo.Keibel (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin wohl mitte Juni für ein paar Tage mal wieder in Hvide Sande unterwegs. Auf meiner Fangliste ganz oben stehen dann Steinbutt - mal wieder! Letztes Jahr hatte ich die ersten Kontakte mit den runden Plattfischen und hoffe, dass ich in diesem Jahr dann keine Aussteiger vor den Füßen haben werde.
War von Euch schon mal jemand gezielt auf Steinbutt um Hvide Sande los? Ich bin stets bis Henne Strand gefahren, habe aber auch schon von Fängen bei Årgab gehört.


----------



## Molke_DK (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin ab 5.5. da
Ich hoffe diesmal habe ich mal wieder etwas mehr Glück mit den Heringen.
Es gab Zeiten wo in 2 Stunden der Eimer voll war. (naja fast)


----------



## LAC (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ okram 24
Da hast Du recht, wir werden zu zweit unser Glück versuchen und ich mache einen neuen Termin.

@ Alle
Neuer Termin fürs Treffen der Mitglieder in Hvide Sande.

Ich schlage vor: 

Hvide Sande Bordie Treffen :  Montag den 4. oder Dienstag den 5. Juni

Folgende Mitglieder sind vor Ort und müssen kommen:

*Zanderschnapper 1
Rainzor
Aux1907
anschmu
sitzangler
*
Weitere können sich melden. Treffen in Hvide Sande, können zusammen uns was vorlügen oder was auch immer bei Kaffee aber auch Angeln und ich lade euch ein ins Fischereimuseum und erzähle etwas über den Fjord und die Fische, die dort sind. 
Und was wichtig ist, nenne alle guten Hotspots am Fjord im südlichen Bereich und wie ich Fische fange bzw. die Methoden.

@ Timo.Keibel
Als Board-Moderator solltest Du normal dabei sein - nun kommst Du ja mitte Juni für ein paar Tage nach Hvide Sande, würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns mal Treffen würden, dann kannst Du mich mal durchleuchten, denn sollte ich mal aus dem Rahmen fallen, und bestraft werden, dann weis ich genau wer es war - da ich Dich auch mit geschulten Blick gescheckt habe. Kleiner Scherz am Rande mit etwas Wahrheit verhaftet - würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir uns Treffen würden - denn ich liebe Fachgespräche. 
Du kannst aber auch bei uns vorbei kommen und dann trinken wir eine Tasse Kaffee  zusammen - liegt auf dem Weg. 
Wie siehst Du das ?  Kannst mir mal eine pn senden. 
Zum Steinbutt kann ich nichts sagen - bin noch nie gezielt darauf gegangen. In Vejers Strand sowie in Borsmose aber auch in Argab haben Angler schon welche gefangen - so wurde mir berichtet. 

Gruß


----------



## rainzor (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Otto

Dann mußte du uns nur noch deinen dänischen Kalender hier einstellen.
Auf meinem ist der 3.6. ein Sonntag.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## anschmu (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wie gesagt bin am 26.5-1.7 nur oben ! Wenn es in diese zeit fällt versuche ich natürlich zu kommen !


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bei mir ist der 3. auch ein Sonntag  
Dann komm ich am 3. also zum Schleusen-Treff!:q


----------



## Aux1907 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also, wenn der Sonntag, der 3. Juni gemeint ist, dann kann ich noch nicht sicher zusagen.
Ich komme im Laufe des Samstages nach 1100 km an und war noch nie vor Ort. Weiß nicht, wie gut es meine Frau findet, wenn ich "direkt mal Angeln gehe" 
Aber: Wenn der Mittwoch gemeint ist bin ich SICHER dabei, hab am Dienstag den 5. Geburtstag und bis dahin bin ich sicher richtig "angekommen" und kenn mich ein bisschen vor Ort aus.. Ob ich Sonntag kann, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## LAC (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Jungs, ich habe es geändert - da ist mir doch ein Fehler unterlaufen, hatte das Datum geändert aber nicht den Tag - jetzt ist ein neuer Termin d.h. zwei Termine 4. Juni oder 05. Juni habe ich vorgeschlagen

Nun müsst ihr euch entscheiden ob 4. oder 05. bzw. ob ihr an beiden Tagen könnt - wo die meisten sich für entscheiden - wird genommen. 
Jetzt geht es los - wann könnt ihr ! 
Am 4. oder 05.Juni oder an beiden Tagen.

Nicht nur Bordies auch Leser, die noch nicht Mitglied sind können kommen und sich mal die Jungs anschauen .- sind alles Experten. Fangen Fische Eimerweise.


----------



## rainzor (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Mir ist der Tag egal, ich kann an beiden.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aux1907 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Am liebsten wäre mir der 6.6.
Am 05. hab ich Geburtstag, und wenn ich euch allen einen ausgeben muss werd ich sicher arm in DK ;-)


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also mir ist´s auch egal, bin bis 14. oben :vik:


----------



## Aux1907 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ okram 24
> 
> 
> Hvide Sande Bordie Treffen :  Montag den 5. oder Mittwoch den 6. Juni
> ...




Der dänische Kalender scheint tatsächlich anders zu funktionieren ;-)
Der 05. ist Dienstag, der 06. Mittwoch. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Aux1907
 da hast Du recht - bin halt ein alter Mann und vergesslich - bei den Zeilen wurde ich fünf mal gestört und musste was anderes machen und da ich meine Zeilen nie nachlese - man muss sie nehmen wie sie kommen - hat sich halt der Fehler eingeschlichen. Inzwischen habe ich ihn geändert.

Der Termin ist jetzt wie folgt am Montag den 04. oder am  Dienstag den 05. Juni 2018.


Inzwischen war ich auch beim Heringsfestival in Hvide Sande und habe mich mit einer Dame aus dem Anglerboard getroffen und ein kleines Gespräch mit Ihr geführt. Es wurde gut gefangen gegenüber den letzten Jahren - überall zogen sie Heringe raus und war auch gut besucht. 

Den Mister Hering, der inzwischen sicherlich schon gewählt wurde, wollte ich mir nicht ansehen - obwohl ich täglich sechs Std. trainiert habe vorm Spiegel - habe ich noch keinen Stiernacken und die Muskeln sehen nicht aus wie die von Mister A. Schwarzenegger,  sonder mehr wie Ärmelfutter.

Vom Fang her war es - so glaube ich - eines der besten in den letzten Jahren - insgesamt sind dort zig hunderte gefangen - ständig waren mehre am Haken - bin nur ein Std dort gewesen und habe mir mal ein Bild über die Angler und Festival gemacht. 
Was mir gefallen hat, es lief sehr gesittet ab - und kein Angler lag besoffen unterm Tisch, was ich auch schon mal gesehen habe. Nun war es 15. Uhr - die Stimmung steigt ja noch.


----------



## hporki (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja Otto wir haben uns getroffen und mal gesprochen kann dir sagen es waren 505kg Hering was gefangen würde meine Enkelkinder haben bei den Kindern von 4 bis 11 Jahren den 7platz mit 17heringen und 1.545kg und den 2 Platz mit 24heringen und 1.95kg gemacht nun haben sie sich neue spule sowie angeltasche und Kleinteile geholt jetzt sind sie Komplet ausgestattet  Gruß konigsmarkelchen


----------



## LAC (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



hporki schrieb:


> Ja Otto wir haben uns getroffen und mal gesprochen kann dir sagen es waren 505kg Hering was gefangen würde meine Enkelkinder haben bei den Kindern von 4 bis 11 Jahren den 7platz mit 17heringen und 1.545kg und den 2 Platz mit 24heringen und 1.95kg gemacht nun haben sie sich neue spule sowie angeltasche und Kleinteile geholt jetzt sind sie Komplet ausgestattet  Gruß konigsmarkelchen



Hallöchen, gratulation an Deine Enkelkinder, dann waren sie besser als die Herings -Weltmeister der letzten Jahre.
Dann sind Sie ja jetzt komplett ausgestattet und können noch mal voll zuschlagen in den Tagen wo ihr noch in Hvide Sande seid. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch zuschlagen. 
Habe mir mal das filetieren von Heringe angesehen - jetzt weis ich wie es geht - Problem ist, ich habe schon die hälfte an Finger verloren. *lach  Er konnte es wirklich schnell, jedoch es blieb nicht viel Fleisch über. 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns noch in Hvide Sande.
Gruß


----------



## prinz1980 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Schade, ich bin erst ab dem 9.6. da, sonst wäre ich auch dabei! ich werde gezielt auf Plattfisch gehen im Bereich Börsmose, hab dort auch über Jahre schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin auch mit einem Bericht in dem Buch von, die Rabsbande - Brandungsangeln an der Westküste, drin. Das Buch gibts unter anderem im Angelladen in HS.


----------



## Henrik50 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin  :vik:

Bin seit gestern Abend in Søndervig und ich bin bis zum 19.05. da #h
Wer ist denn zur Zeit noch hier? #g


----------



## raxrue (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Henrik50 schrieb:


> Moin  :vik:
> 
> Bin seit gestern Abend in Søndervig und ich bin bis zum 19.05. da #h
> Wer ist denn zur Zeit noch hier? #g



Also wenn ich mir die Menge an Leute auf dem Schwimmsteg anschaue bekomm ich Angst das das Teil absauft #c#h


----------



## raxrue (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Schade, ich bin erst ab dem 9.6. da, sonst wäre ich auch dabei! ich werde gezielt auf Plattfisch gehen im Bereich Börsmose, hab dort auch über Jahre schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin auch mit einem Bericht in dem Buch von, die Rabsbande - Brandungsangeln an der Westküste, drin. Das Buch gibts unter anderem im Angelladen in HS.




Grüße von einem Ex Jenenser #6#h#h
Und kaum gehen die Schleusentore auf sind die angler förmlich wie weggespült


----------



## hporki (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wir sind noch bis 5mai hier


----------



## Armin0406 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin zwar nur stiller mitleser würde aber auch mit meinen Bruder zum Treffen vorbeischauen


----------



## LAC (29. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Armin0406
Du kannst mit Bruder oder Tante vorbeischauen - jeder der Lust hat soll kommen - wird eine lustige Runde - die früheren Treffen waren alle Super!

Nun habe ich mal kurz die Mitglieder erfasst, die gerne kommen möchten.

*Bordie Treffen in Hvide Sande:  Dienstag 05. Juni*

Zanderschnapper 1
rainzor
Aux 1907
anschmu
Sitzangler
Armin 0496 (2 Pers)

Weitere können sich eintragen. Wenn sich jetzt noch vier anmelden, dann belegen wir die ganze Plattform und Grillen auch noch beim Angeln. 
Zuschauer werden wir haben und sie werden sich wundern, wie das bei uns fluppt. Alles ist möglich - Ich verteile auch Anglerboard Reklame und erwähne, das man im Internet dort kostenlos Informationen bekommt, wo die größten Fische sich aufhalten ob in Deutschland oder Dänemark bzw. weltweit und wie man sie am Haken bekommt - und ein Krabbeltisch, wo Angelklamotten verkauft bzw. verschenkt werden haben sie auch. 
Können sich dann vor Ort sofort anmelden.
Kleiner Scherz am Rande aber alles ist  möglich, man muss nur den Mut haben, es zu machen.
Nun sollten wir die Uhrzeit auch festlegen, nicht das der eine um 8 Uhr dort steht und der andere erst um 16 Uhr nüchtern ist und kommen kann. Ich würde sagen 14.00 Uhr Treffen - ab 14.30 dann Angeln. Nachmittags wenn die Sonne tiefer steht fängt man besser, da die Fischhaut besser angestrahlt wird - als wenn die Sonne senkrecht steht. Treffpunkt muss auch festgelegt werden - Der kleine Fressladen am Parkplatz rechts neben dem Kott Angelladen - hat draußen Tische und Stühle - da sitze ich mit offenen Augen und beobachte vom weiten schon die Personen und sage:  das ist ein Profi, der kann nur vom Anglerboard kommen.

Jetzt müssen die Anmeldungen förmlich stündlich reinflattern.
- ist alles kostenlos.

Gruß


----------



## LAC (30. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hvide Sande Treffen
Nun habe ich sechs  Mitglieder schon aufgelistet - die sollen sich kurz melden und ihr OK geben, dann haben wir ein kleines Fundament und es können dann weitere Mitglieder sich melden wenn Sie auch zum Treffen kommen möchten.

Gruß


----------



## Aux1907 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

*Meldung*
Ich bin zu 99,9% dabei. Ich hab am 05.06. Geburtstag, sollten meine Frau und Schwiegerleute, die im Urlaub dabei sind, mich trotz dieses unfassbar wichtigen Anlasses mal für ein paar Stunden entbehren können, dann bin ich dabei! 
"Was wünschst du dir zum Geburtstag?"
"Dass ihr mich in Ruhe lasst, ich will mit den AB-lern Angeln gehen!"

;-)


----------



## rainzor (30. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin, 

bin dabei.
Evtl. kommt meine Frau auch mit.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (30. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Aux1907 schrieb:


> *Meldung*
> Ich bin zu 99,9% dabei. Ich hab am 05.06. Geburtstag, sollten meine Frau und Schwiegerleute, die im Urlaub dabei sind, mich trotz dieses unfassbar wichtigen Anlasses mal für ein paar Stunden entbehren können, dann bin ich dabei!
> "Was wünschst du dir zum Geburtstag?"
> "Dass ihr mich in Ruhe lasst, ich will mit den AB-lern Angeln gehen!"
> ...



Hallo,
die können doch mitkommen und dich anfeuern - ein, zwei Stündchen müssen doch möglich sein - wäre Super!


----------



## Armin0406 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Sind dabei. Armin + und Martin


----------



## LAC (30. April 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hvide Sande , Dienstag den 05. Juni
Das große Treffen von Anglerboard Mitgliedern um 14.00 Uhr
am Parkplatz - Imbiss ( Außenbereich) rechts neben Angelladen 

Members die kommen:

Armin0406  (Armin + und Martrin)
rainzor        (Rainer + Frau)
Aux 1907    (+ Frau und Schwiegereltern)
Zanderschnapper 1
anschmu
LAC

Das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus, weitere können sich anmelden 
Ich werde im Laden sagen, daß sie noch Stühle und Tische nach draußen stellen sollen. 

Gruß


----------



## anschmu (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Hvide Sande , Dienstag den 05. Juni
> Das große Treffen von Anglerboard Mitgliedern um 14.00 Uhr
> am Parkplatz - Imbiss ( Außenbereich) rechts neben Angelladen
> 
> ...



Bin leider zu dem Tremin schon wieder zuhause . 
Otto ich werde die Woche vorher mal in Lydum an den Angelteich fahren , melde mich bei dir , welcher Tag das sein wird .  Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ anschmu
Andreas, klopf einfach an bzw. sende eine pn  - wann Du kommst, jedoch einen Tag vorher.
Gruß otto


----------



## Sild (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Bin wohl mitte Juni für ein paar Tage mal wieder in Hvide Sande unterwegs. Auf meiner Fangliste ganz oben stehen dann Steinbutt - mal wieder! Letztes Jahr hatte ich die ersten Kontakte mit den runden Plattfischen und hoffe, dass ich in diesem Jahr dann keine Aussteiger vor den Füßen haben werde.
> War von Euch schon mal jemand gezielt auf Steinbutt um Hvide Sande los? Ich bin stets bis Henne Strand gefahren, habe aber auch schon von Fängen bei Årgab gehört.



Moin Moin,

wir haben auf Anraten von Einheimischen gezielt die erste Sandbank bei Bjerregård beworfen. Hier räubert der Butt an der Kante zum Strand und der hinteren Seite. Das hat mit Buttlöffel und Watti am Einzelhaken funktioniert, allerdings mussten wir ein wenig laufen und immer aktiv fischen. Also auswerfen, einholen und zwischendurch kurz liegen lassen. Hierbei schön an der Brandung langwandern. Ist somit in jedem Fall eine tolle Zeit.
Wir haben bei Abendämmerung und mit auflaufendem Wasser (so1,5 bis 2h vor Hochwasser) begonnen. Natürlich war nicht jedes Mal ein Butt am Band, sondern eher selten und es können auch andere Plattfische einsteigen.

Gruß

Sild


----------



## Herzkönig (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich wollte mich, nachdem ich hier tolle Infos abstauben könnte, natürlich auch nochmal melden.

Wir sind wirklich dem einen Tipp gefolgt und haben uns das Heringsfest in HS nur angesehen, selber aktiv geworden sind wir dann aber in Thorsminde. 

Nach dem ersten Versuch, aufgrund des Wurftrainings meiner Holden etwas im Abseits, konnten wir überschaubare 11 Heringe überlisten.

Den zweiten Anlauf nahmen wir in der Nähe anderer Schultern. Und direkt eine Steigerung auf 41 Heringe. Ein etwas erfahrener Angler gab uns einen Anstoss auf kleinere Haken zu setzen. Vielleicht lag es da dran... aber gefühlt holten wir nach dem Umbau mehr raus 

Jetzt das bittere aber... wir fahren am 12.05 wieder nach Hause. 
Ich hätte mich tierisch auf ein Treffen in HS gefreut. Ich laufe hier schon umher und frage mich bei jeden mit dem ich sprach, ob das nicht sogar ein Boardie gewesen sein könnte |kopfkrat


Lasst es euch erstmal weiter gut gehen in euren Urlauben :vik:


----------



## Sild (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wir kommen am 12. hoch - können dann abklatschen. Die Wahl der kleinen Haken kann ich bestätigen, 12er mit echter Fischhaut funzen hervorragend.
Teilweise werden Vorfächer als Heringsvorfächer verkauft, bei denen Makrelen eine Kiefersperre kriegen würden... Wahrscheinlich für die Angelei weiter draußen.
Hatten mehrfach den direkten Vergleich aber da wählt wohl jeder seine bevorzugte Methode.

Schönen Resturlaub, Wetter passt ja!


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Herzkönig
das sind ja noch 10 Tage, die Du in Hvide Sande bist - ich wollte nochmal auf Hering gehen, d.h. wir könnten ein Termin ausmachen, dann muss Du nicht Hans und Kuns fragen ob sie im Angelboard sind. Sollte noch einer momentan dort sein, kann er auch kommen.

Gruß


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi Zusammen....
Ich Klinke mich auch mal wieder ein... mal in Ruhe lesen was die letzten Monate passiert ist [emoji847]...
Wir fahren am 8.6 hoch also noch gut 5 Wochen die Vorfreude steigt  
Gruss Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstl (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin ganz neu hier und bin während meiner Internetrecherche zum Angeln in Hvide Sande auf dieses Forum gestoßen - echt ein tolles Forum das hier aufgezogen wurde!

Ich bin ab 12.05. in Thisted und möchte den einen oder anderen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande oder Thorsminde zum Angeln machen. Ich denke zum Heringsangeln sollte es eine sehr gute zeit Zeit sein, wie läuft es auf Hornhechte - sind hier die Erfolgsaussichten derzeit geben?
Was würded ihr ansteuern - Hvide Sande oder Thorsminde? Oder kennt ihr auch im Bereich Thisted gute Heringsplätze? Derzeit habe ich leider nur in Hanstholm Erfahrung... 

Schöne Grüße,
Herbert


----------



## Sild (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

wir hatten einen tollen Heringstag auf dieser Brücke 
56°34'41.3"N 8°33'32.7"E am Oddesund

Sind ca. 45 min Fahrt von deinem Ort. Kann auch gut besucht sein...In jedem Fall eine herrliche Landschaft! Am besten bei Google schauen, wo das Wasser unter der Brücke am tiefsten ist.
Nimm mind. 50gr Bleie, die Strömung kann stark sein.

Petri


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi Wurstl 

Thorsminde ist mit HS zu vergleichen... war zwar auch schon lange nicht mehr dort...
Hab gehört das seit man in HS die Hafenkarte benötigt verhäuft Thorsminde angesteuert wird... da der [EditMod.: unangemessene Umschreibung] gerne sich die Kröten sparen möchte 
Klar ist in HS immer noch viel los aber doch etwas gesitteter als früher... 

Der Maifisch (Stavsild) kommt in den Sommermonaten in TM etwas häufiger vor... aber wer will den bedrohten Grätenfisch entnehmen... 

Bin ab dem 9.6 oben... 34 Tage noch hehe bis zur Abfahrt....[emoji847]
Gruss Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik50 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin  

Hering ist auf alle Fälle reichlich da  #: Was da heute früh mit nur wenigen Leuten zwischen 6 und 9 Uhr am "Rentnerangelplatz (die Stammleser wissen, wo das ist |supergri ) gefangen wurde, war wie in alten Zeiten! Ich hab dann aufgehört, es wurde allerdings noch gefangen, wenn auch etwas weniger als am frühen Morgen.

Das spricht sich sonst doch immer rum, keine Ahnung wo die Jungs alle waren heut früh...

Bin noch bis zum 18.05. da aber noch so ein Tag, und es reicht mir mit Hering |muahah: 

Wers glaubt...#d:g:vik:


----------



## wurstl (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Guten Morgen, 
Da sind die Aussichten ja gar nicht so schlecht! Ich denke ich werde eine Rundfahrt machen und die 3 Orte Brücke, TM und HS auf Heringe versuchen. Ist es Wert speziell irgendwo auf Hornhechte zu gehen? Ich habe es paar mal in Hanstholm versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg...
Lg, Wurstl


----------



## anschmu (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wurstl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Da sind die Aussichten ja gar nicht so schlecht! Ich denke ich werde eine Rundfahrt machen und die 3 Orte Brücke, TM und HS auf Heringe versuchen. Ist es Wert speziell irgendwo auf Hornhechte zu gehen? Ich habe es paar mal in Hanstholm versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg...
> Lg, Wurstl



Hornhecht kannst du im Mai nur vereinzelnt antreffen ,ist noch ein bischen zu früh . Da sind Juli und August  die besseren Monate . Aber wenn der Hering da ist , sind natürlich auch Hornhechte da . Einfach mal mit Pose und Heringsfetzen versuchen !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Henrik50 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hornhecht kannst du im Mai nur vereinzelnt antreffen ,ist noch ein bischen zu früh . Da sind Juli und August  die besseren Monate . Aber wenn der Hering da ist , sind natürlich auch Hornhechte da . Einfach mal mit Pose und Heringsfetzen versuchen !
> Gruß Andreas



Nicht nur zu früh, auch zu kalt  In letztem Jahr war um diese Zeit reichlich Hornhecht vor der Schleuse, die Dinger haben echt genervt? Könnte mit etwas Glück aber in der nächsten Woche klappen, es wird deutlich wärmer in HS. Einen Versuch ist es auf alle Fälle wert #:


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi 
Hvide Sande ist ein sehr guter Ort....
Von Ende Mai bis Juli kann immer was  gehen... am besten mit Fischfetzen und Pose...
 

Gruss Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@  Wurstel
Wenn du den Hornhecht fangen willst,  kenne ich in Europa keinen besseren Angelplatz als Hvide Sande - und ich kenne reichlich. 
Wenn Du mal ein Naturschauspiel in der Nacht sehen willst, dann solltest Du in der Nacht mal an der 2. Laterne an der Schleuse zur Seeseite ins Wasser schauen - da hat das Wasser die Farbe Silber angenommen - es  sind Hornhechte die vom Licht angezogen werden und dort ihre Runden drehen - es sind tausende.
Die Schleusen - die ja nicht jeder Angler liebt - haben ja Vorteile für den Fang von Fische. Wenn Sie zu sind werden sie förmlich ein Sammelplatz und wenn einige Tore geöffnet sind - und der Angler das Gewässer lesen kann, fängt man sie im Kehrwasser - da dort die Nahrung  im Kreis sich förmlich dreht -  die werfe ich gezielt an.
Nun wurde der Maifisch angesprochen - ich habe vor Jahren direkt in der Strömung vor der Schleuse Maifische  (Finte und Alse) gefangen - nicht zum Verzehr sondern für die Wissenschaft d.h. ein Forschungsprojekt in DK und Deutschland.

Hier etwas mehr:
Auszug von der Webseite ohne Fotos ( Fotos werde ich noch senden)

Anmerkung:

Die Finte (Alosa fallax) zählt zu den heringsartigen Fischen, sie unterscheiden sich von den Heringen durch den deutlichen schwarzen Fleck hinter den Kiemen oberhalb der Seitenlinie. Weitere Flecken in einer Reihe ziehen sich bis zum Ende der Rückenflosse auf jeder Körperseite hin, jedoch sind sie oft sehr schwach gefärbt bzw. verschwommen oder nicht erkennbar. Der Fisch hat ein Körper, der seitlich zusammengedrückt ist und seine Länge kann 50 cm erreichen, sein Gewicht etwa fünf Pfund - die der Hering nicht erreicht.
Ein naher Verwandter der Finte ist die Alse (Alosa alosa) der um die Jahrhundertwende noch sehr zahlreich vorhanden war, Carl Werner Schmidt-Luchs erwähnt in seinem Buch "Das Angeln im Meer vor westdeutschen Küsten", das von den Holländern in der Rheinmündung jährlich 200000 Fische (er galt als "Fisch der armen Leute") gefangen wurden danach nahmen die Fänge überall ab. Die Alse ist früher in Deutschland den Rhein aufwärts bis in den Neckar gestiegen. Der letzte Fisch wurde im Rhein bei Basel 1930 gefangen. Heute gilt er dort als ausgestorben, die Populationen sind zusammengebrochen und in den deutschen Nordseezuflüssen wird ihr Vorkommen nicht mehr oder nur selten beobachtet.
Erkennung:
 Kiemen der Finte (links) und Alse (rechts)
Hier Zeichnung: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2041&pictureid=63444 
Beide Fische tragen die Sammelbezeichnung "Maifisch".
Die Maifische sind anadrome Fische, d.h. das sie im Meer leben und zum Laichen ins Süßwasser aufsteigen.

Danish Institute for Fisheries 
Research
Department of Inland Fisheries
Vejlsoevej 39
DK 8600 Silkeborg
Denmark

Interessant ist noch zu erwähnen, das ein Fang einer Alse eine kleine Sensation ist, da nach den Wissenschaftlern, die Alse sich von kleinen Planktontierchen die im Wasser schweben ernährt. Die von Otto gelandeten Maifische wurden jedoch auf Heringsfetzen gefangen, d.h. das die größeren Maifische auch räuberisch leben und auch kleine Fische vertilgen. Im Ringkøbing Fjord ist noch ein Bestand vorhanden.


----------



## sitzangler (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC
bin am 05.06. auch dabei. Freue mich#h


----------



## raxrue (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



sitzangler schrieb:


> @LAC
> bin am 05.06. auch dabei. Freue mich#h




Bei uns ist es jetzt auch Amtlich ...vom 26.5-2.6 sind wir vor Ort 
und zwar im Gammel Havn...#6:vik:
Heringspadernoster sind genügend im Gepäck..also Otto..nicht erschrecken wenn auf einmal an der Tür Boggelt


----------



## anschmu (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es jetzt auch Amtlich ...vom 26.5-2.6 sind wir vor Ort
> und zwar im Gammel Havn...#6:vik:
> Heringspadernoster sind genügend im Gepäck..also Otto..nicht erschrecken wenn auf einmal an der Tür Boggelt



Moin in der Zeit bin ich auch oben!


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
nun habe ich im Beitrag 414 etwas über die Maifische d.h. Finte und Alse gepostet - da ich sie in Hvide Sande gezielt für wissenschaftliche Zwecke geangelt habe. Es fehlten noch die Zeichnungen von den Kiemen, da ich sie nicht zur Hand hatte. Jetzt habe ich sie im Posting eingebaut, da man nur daran genau erkennen kann ob es eine Finte bzw. Alse ist - nun gibt es zwar noch andere Merkmale, die jedoch nicht genau sind.
Obwohl ich es schon mal erwähnt habe,  noch einmal, da ich es lustig und so passend für Hvide Sande finde - hat auch was mit der Bestimmung von Fischen zu tun.
Vor Jahren habe ich an der langen Mole eine kapitale Makrele gefangen - innerhalb von zwei Minuten wurde ich umzingelt von Angler und alle wollten diese Makrele sehen -  einer sagte: so eine Große habe ich noch nie gesehen - ich erwähnte, daß dieses eine Königsmakrele ist, es dauerte kein 10 Minuten, da wurde ich von allen Anglern an  der Mole umzingelt und alle wollten die Königsmakrele sehen. Da habe ich sie nochmal allen gezeigt und einer sagte, woran kann man dieses erkennen, da sagte ich - das ist doch ganz normal, da ich sie im königlichem Gewässer gefangen habe. 
Ist ja gemein - aber ab und zu muss ich das machen, sonst ist die Angelei so einfältig.

@ Raxrue
Rüdiger, ich erschrecke nicht - klopf nur an. Das Treffen ist zwar später, aber wir können zusammen auch noch unser Glück versuchen - bin nur zweimal auf Hering gegangen. Möchte noch einige fangen, damit ich genug habe bis zum Herbst. Wenn´s gut läuft genügt ja ein Nachmittag. Für Inge muss ich Hornhechte fangen, die schmecken ihr so gut.

Nun noch ein Tipp an alle Anfänger, wie man gut Hornhechte fängt bzw. wie das Fressverhalten beim Hornhecht ist - dieses habe ich Unterwasser vor 30 Jahren mit Gerät beobachtet.
Den Hornhecht kann mit unterschiedlichen Methoden gefangen werden. Die beste Methode und sauberste d.h. waidgerechte ist mit Pose und Fischfetzen bzw. Krabben.
Dann kann man sie mit Blinker, oder mit Seidenfäden fangen d.h. eine Methode wo ich ständig am kurbeln bin und dem Hornhecht etwas vormache d.h. ein Fisch imitiere.

Bei der ersten Methode mit Pose und Fischfetzen oder Krabbe, wird nur durch den Wellengang, die Pose bewegt die immer gleichmäßig ist - der Hornhecht bei dieser gleichmäßigen Bewegung nie richtig jagt und schnell den Köder frisst. Er kommt förmlich ganz langsam und testet ihn, dieses kann ich sehen - und wenn ich dann sage, jetzt lutscht einer und gleich geht die Pose unter - dann können die Angler dieses nicht mehr verstehen - stimmt aber! Und zwar testet der Hornhecht den Köder - dieses testen, sehe ich an der Pose, da sie auf einmal eine andere Bewegung macht, deshalb eine Pose die lang ist nehmen, dann nimmt der den Köder - wenn er keinen Haken spürt (der muss im Köder d.h. Fischfetzen oder Krabbe versteckt werden)  zieht er etwa 3 bis 4 m ab, dabei geht die Pose unter, dann darf der Anschlag noch nicht vorgenommen werden. Der Hornhecht bleibt dann stehen, dann wird die Pose wieder sichtbar. Dann dreht er den Köder um ihn zu schlucken und zieht dann ab und schluckt ihn, dann erst muss der Anschlag erfolgen - dann sitz der Haken im Schlundbereich - wird der Anschlag zu früh gemacht sitz er im vorderen Knochenmaul und er schüttelt ihn dann ab - was auch meisten gelingt.
Die anderen drei Methoden z.B. mi Heriungspaternoster, da rollt sich der Hornhecht förmlich im Paternoster ein und man holt einen eigerollten Hornhecht, die mit den Seidenfäden, da greift er anders an, da kommt schnell und schnappt zu und oft bricht sein langer "Schnabel" ab und dann macht er die gewaltigen Sprünge aus dem Wasser - er wir ja auch im Voksmund der "Marlin des kleinen Mannes" genannt. Bei dieses Methoden wo ständig die Schnur bewegt wird d.h. gekurbelt - da kommt er mit großer Geschwindigkeit und schnappt zu und da hängt der Haken im vorderen Knochenmaul und oft verliert man ihn. 
Dieses nur als Information - und so sieht es dann aus, wenn man angeln kann.


----------



## raxrue (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin in der Zeit bin ich auch oben!



Perfekt... Andreas..dann können wir uns ja endlich mal Persönlich die Heringsschuppenverklebten Hände schütteln #6


----------



## anschmu (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Perfekt... Andreas..dann können wir uns ja endlich mal Persönlich die Heringsschuppenverklebten Hände schütteln #6



ja wird sich vielleicht passen . will auch 1-2mal auf Hering gehen . vielleicht stösst Otto auch dazu , wenn er Zeit hat !


----------



## LAC (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue 
@ anschmu 
Sagt mal einen Termin - will auch noch mal auf Hering.
Am 26.5 in den späten Nachmittagsstunden würde gehen, dann bringe ich noch Bordie Okram mit, der ist dann noch bei mir, jedoch fährt er am 27. nach Hause. Es geht nur am 26. oder danach ohne Okram - wäre aber schön, wenn er dabei ist - ich hoffe das er mit kommt. 
Gruß


----------



## Molke_DK (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Und nun was zu Heringe worüber es doch eigentlich Hauptsächlich gehen sollte.

6.5. und 7.5. jeweils ca. 80 Stk. in 1 1/2 Stunden früh morgens gefangen.

Grüße


----------



## okram24 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> @ anschmu
> Sagt mal einen Termin - will auch noch mal auf Hering.
> Am 26.5 in den späten Nachmittagsstunden würde gehen, dann bringe ich noch Bordie Okram mit, der ist dann noch bei mir, jedoch fährt er am 27. nach Hause. Es geht nur am 26. oder danach ohne Okram - wäre aber schön, wenn er dabei ist - ich hoffe das er mit kommt.
> Gruß


Oh ja, das würde mich freuen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerris (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wundert mich auch, daß ich die Woche  über nichts von Fängen gehört habe. Die Heringe sind da. Man konnte mit  fast jedem Wurf Heringe rausziehen. Gegen Mittag gab's viel Hornhecht als Beifang. Mein Urlaub ist um, Ich fahre morgen wieder nach hause. In Ringköbing habe Montag Barsche gefangen. Auch mit fast jedem Wurf. Zum essen, ziehe ich die den Heringen vor!


----------



## okram24 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Gerris schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch, daß ich die Woche  über nichts von Fängen gehört habe. Die Heringe sind da. Man konnte mit  fast jedem Wurf Heringe rausziehen. Gegen Mittag gab's viel Hornhecht als Beifang. Mein Urlaub ist um, Ich fahre morgen wieder nach hause. In Ringköbing habe Montag Barsche gefangen. Auch mit fast jedem Wurf. Zum essen, ziehe ich die den Heringen vor!


Ein Kumpel von mir hat geschrieben, dass er am letzten Sonntag 300 Heringe in zwei Stunden hatte!
Also zur Zeit sind sie voll da! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat geschrieben, dass er am letzten Sonntag 300 Heringe in zwei Stunden hatte!
> Also zur Zeit sind sie voll da!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk




Bin beeindruckt...2,5 Heringe in der Minute....sag Kumpel Pinoccio mal schöne Grüße |rolleyes|kopfkrat:m denn wenn er das alleine geangelt hat dann steht ihm allerhöchster Respekt zu..


----------



## raxrue (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Oh ja, das würde mich freuen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk



Prima..das bekommen wir hin..haben ein Häusle im Gammel Havn so das ich immer kurzfristig zur verfügung stehe..das Giebt vieleicht sogar ein Vorzeitiges Boardie treffen..#c|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## raxrue (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> @ anschmu
> Sagt mal einen Termin - will auch noch mal auf Hering.
> Am 26.5 in den späten Nachmittagsstunden würde gehen, dann bringe ich noch Bordie Okram mit, der ist dann noch bei mir, jedoch fährt er am 27. nach Hause. Es geht nur am 26. oder danach ohne Okram - wäre aber schön, wenn er dabei ist - ich hoffe das er mit kommt.
> Gruß




Wir kommen am 26. in der früh an....schmeiss das Boot Vormittags ins Wasser und Bau die Segelei noch auf und könnte dann so gegen Mittag- Nachmittag auf euch hoffen...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## okram24 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Bin beeindruckt...2,5 Heringe in der Minute....sag Kumpel Pinoccio mal schöne Grüße |rolleyes|kopfkrat:m denn wenn er das alleine geangelt hat dann steht ihm allerhöchster Respekt zu..


Paternoster mit 6 Haken - 50 mal  full Hose! Kein Problem 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sbiro1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Gerris schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch, daß ich die Woche über nichts von Fängen gehört habe. Die Heringe sind da. Man konnte mit fast jedem Wurf Heringe rausziehen. Gegen Mittag gab's viel Hornhecht als Beifang. Mein Urlaub ist um, Ich fahre morgen wieder nach hause. In Ringköbing habe Montag Barsche gefangen. Auch mit fast jedem Wurf. Zum essen, ziehe ich die den Heringen vor!



Hi, wo hast du im Ringköbing genau geangelt, im Hafenbereich? War vor 3 Wochen dort, aber da ist fast überall für Angler gesperrt und wo es erlaubt ist, ging ja gar nichts.

gruß 
Sbiro


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

So, Fischereischein ist bestellt, der größte Teil an Angelequipment ist vorbereitet. in 3 Wochen gehts los. 

Ich wäre schon mit einem Eimer Heringe zufrieden...einige zum gleich essen, einige zum Andenken für zu Hause und ein paar als Köder für Hornies....also, lasst mir auch noch ein paar übrig :q

Danmark, jeg kommer :vik:


----------



## Gerris (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Sbiro1:
Ich habe da geangelt, wo das Schild war.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur die Stadt ansehen, aber man konnte vom Holzsteg aus riesige Fischschwärme sehen.
Da hat mich mein Sohn dazu überredet, schnell die Angelsachen zu holen.
Ich dachte es wären Heringe, aber es waren Rotaugen und zwischendurch konnte man sehr gut Flussbarsche erkennen.

Ideal wäre eine Stipprute gewesen. Aber ich hatte nur ne kleine Angel mit Posenmontage. Das ging zwar, aber am besten gings mit dem 5er Heringspaternoster.

Später kam noch ein alter Däne, der auch mit Paternoster Barsche gefangen hat. Rotaugen und kleinere Barsche hat der gleich wieder zurück geworfen.

Kann natürlich sein, das die Fischschwärme nicht jeden Tag dort sind, oder daß ich einfach nur Glück hatte.


----------



## Sild (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Moin,


sind in HS vor Ort. Wahnsinns Wetter und sehr viele Heringe, die über den ganzen Tag gefangen werden können. Die Hornhechte tummeln sich auch zu hunderten an der Schleuse. So macht das Spaß!


PETRI


----------



## okram24 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Sild schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> sind in HS vor Ort. Wahnsinns Wetter und sehr viele Heringe, die über den ganzen Tag gefangen werden können. Die Hornhechte tummeln sich auch zu hunderten an der Schleuse. So macht das Spaß!
> ...


Hallo Sild, wie lange bist du noch da?
Wir kommen am Samstag! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## anschmu (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Sild, wie lange bist du noch da?
> Wir kommen am Samstag!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk




Moin , bis Freitag !
Ne ist noch genug drin !:c


----------



## Firefly216 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Moin,

ich bin vom 26.05. an in Hvide Sande und Umgebung unterwegs und würde mich freuen dort mal den einen oder anderen hier aus dem Forum zu treffen. 

Da ich die Woche alleine zum Angeln in DK bin, bin ich für jede Angelei zu haben.


----------



## anschmu (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Firefly216 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich bin vom 26.05. an in Hvide Sande und Umgebung unterwegs und würde mich freuen dort mal den einen oder anderen hier aus dem Forum zu treffen.
> 
> Da ich die Woche alleine zum Angeln in DK bin, bin ich für jede Angelei zu haben.




Moin , bin auch ab 26.5 für eine Woche oben , können ja schreiben entweder hier oder per pn . Dann können wir ja mal zusammen los . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Firefly216 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , bin auch ab 26.5 für eine Woche oben , können ja schreiben entweder hier oder per pn . Dann können wir ja mal zusammen los .
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Moin Moin,

das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Ich melde mich gerne per PN bei dir.


----------



## okram24 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Otto (LAC) hat am 09.05. geschrieben, dass wir am 26.05. am Nachmittag gemeinsam angeln wollen.
> Anschmu, rexrue LAC und ich haben schon zugesagt! Wir freuen uns über jeden, der noch mitmachen will!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo ihr Heringsjäger - 
habe in den späten Nachmittagsstunden von ca. 16 Uhr  bis 18.30 Uhr Heringe gefangen - Schleuse war auf, waren nicht die größten jedoch der Fang war ok 83 Stück. 
Zuerst auf der Nordseite im Fjord - als die Schleuse auf war - Wasser floss im Fjord, als sie geschlossen war - auf der Nord- bzw. Meeresseite direkt an der Schleuse. Standen förmlich vor dem ersten Tor.
Fluppte ganz gut obwohl ich nicht ein gutes Paternoster hatte - war zu groß und keine Cirkle Hooks.


----------



## Firefly216 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ raxrue
> @ anschmu
> Sagt mal einen Termin - will auch noch mal auf Hering.
> Am 26.5 in den späten Nachmittagsstunden würde gehen, dann bringe ich noch Bordie Okram mit, der ist dann noch bei mir, jedoch fährt er am 27. nach Hause. Es geht nur am 26. oder danach ohne Okram - wäre aber schön, wenn er dabei ist - ich hoffe das er mit kommt.
> Gruß



Moin Moin,

wenn bei der Hausübernahme alles klappt wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Heringsjäger -
> habe in den späten Nachmittagsstunden von ca. 16 Uhr  bis 18.30 Uhr Heringe gefangen - Schleuse war auf, waren nicht die größten jedoch der Fang war ok 83 Stück.
> Zuerst auf der Nordseite im Fjord - als die Schleuse auf war - Wasser floss im Fjord, als sie geschlossen war - auf der Nord- bzw. Meeresseite direkt an der Schleuse. Standen förmlich vor dem ersten Tor.
> Fluppte ganz gut obwohl ich nicht ein gutes Paternoster hatte - war zu groß und keine Cirkle Hooks.




Die Hoffnung lebt, daß in 3 Wochen auch noch Heringe da sind....


----------



## okram24 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung lebt, daß in 3 Wochen auch noch Heringe da sind....


Nächste Woche werde ich berichten! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ahh 3 Wochen noch [emoji869] Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ahh 3 Wochen noch [emoji869] Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


Nur noch ein Mal schlafen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Berichte  und viel Spass lass mir was drinnen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Berichte  und viel Spass lass mir was drinnen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk




na ein Haufen vorfächer und schnürre sind auf jedenfall vorhanden:vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> na ein Haufen vorfächer und schnürre sind auf jedenfall vorhanden:vik:



:q na super.:vik:


----------



## Harti (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Leute,


das Auto ist abreisefertig und ich hoffe, dass ich nichts vergessen habe. Ab morgen bin ich mit dabei in HS.


@Otto & Marko
wir sehen uns!


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## okram24 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Berichte  und viel Spass lass mir was drinnen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


So, sind heute Nachmittag hier angekommen. Erst noch mit Otto beim Käffchen ne Runde geschwazt. Gegen 18 Uhr in Hvide Sande eine halbe Stunde geangelt, Ergebnis 19 Heringe in vernünftiger Größe.
Auf der Fjordseite ging gar nichts, auf der Merrseite dann die 19 Stück in einer knappen haben Stunde. Nach dem putzen noch kurz einkaufen und dann zurück und den Grill angemacht. Zum Abendessen gab es dann gegrillte und geräucherte Heringe! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hier noch ein Foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Perfekt...so muss das sein..:m





okram24 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sild (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Okram24


Moin,


hab ich zu spät gelesen, war beim Angeln . Sind nu LEIDER schon wieder zuhause. Euch aber viel Spaß und fette Fische!


Gruß


Sild


----------



## okram24 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hier wieder mein Hvide Sande aktuell von heute.
Ich war heute mittag etwa von 13 bis 15 Uhr an der Schleuse. Auf der Fjordseite ging bei aus strömendem Wasser nicht viel. Ich bin dann auf den Schwimmponton gegangen und konnte dort 31 Heringe und einen Hornhecht überlisten. Das hat gereicht zum satt essen für meine Frau und mich und zum sauer einlegen!
Die Heringe waren fast alle noch voll Leich, also sollten sie noch eine Weile hier sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

he Marko, wenn Du mir das nochmal unter die Nase per Bild reibst|krach:#hsabber


----------



## anschmu (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Leute , wie wärs mit dem Treffen so gegen 17h am Museum . Dann sollten alle mit dem Einzug fertig sein und wir können gemeinsam ein paar Heringe ziehen oder nur etwas quatschen und sich kennenlernen !


----------



## okram24 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> he Marko, wenn Du mir das nochmal unter die Nase per Bild reibst|krach:#hsabber


Wir sind ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß hier!   

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Leute , wie wärs mit dem Treffen so gegen 17h am Museum . Dann sollten alle mit dem Einzug fertig sein und wir können gemeinsam ein paar Heringe ziehen oder nur etwas quatschen und sich kennenlernen !


Das hört sich gut an, ich spreche mal mit Otto. 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



anschmu schrieb:


> Leute , wie wärs mit dem Treffen so gegen 17h am Museum . Dann sollten alle mit dem Einzug fertig sein und wir können gemeinsam ein paar Heringe ziehen oder nur etwas quatschen und sich kennenlernen !








ich bin dafür....am 26.5 ....17,00 Uhr in auffälliger Kleidung:g


----------



## raxrue (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wir sind ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß hier!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk




Du hast die Kräuter vergessen in die Pfanne zu tun...


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Leute, hätte mal eine kleine Frage: Wo so viel Futterfisch wie die Tausende Heringe in Hvide Sande zusammen kommen, dürften doch auch große Räuber nicht weit sein? Wisst ihr ob es sich dort lohnen würde, mit Blinker, Pilker  oder Gummifisch zu angeln und was könnte man so erwarten?


----------



## raxrue (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Leute, hätte mal eine kleine Frage: Wo so viel Futterfisch wie die Tausende Heringe in Hvide Sande zusammen kommen, dürften doch auch große Räuber nicht weit sein? Wisst ihr ob es sich dort lohnen würde, mit Blinker, Pilker  oder Gummifisch zu angeln und was könnte man so erwarten?




Einfach mit Großem Blinker über den Steg werfen...dann haste genug große Räuber dran...ansonsten bieten die Robben immer mal einen aufregenden Drill wenn sie dem Glücklichen Heringsangler die Beute vom Haken klauen|rolleyes#q
Aale direkt an der Schleusenmauer sind eine Ausweichmöglichkeit..wenns noch wärmer wird kommen Makrelen..Meerforellen schauen auch in Rudeln mal vorbei..die sind aber im Hafenbereich verboten mein ich...Hornhechte sind auch spannend mit Pose und Heringsfetzen..aber nur wenn die Heringsangler nicht ständig die Schnürre reinholen:m|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper
Große Räuber wirst du dort an der Schleuse nicht anfinden. Mit Pilker usw. lohnt sich nicht - dort werden nur Heringe und wenn Du einen Räuber suchst - mit Heringsfetzen auch Hornhechte gefangen.

Heute war ich mit Marko (okram) gute zwei Std am Nachmittag auf Hering, direkt an der Schleuse Meerseite Nord  - bei jeden Wurf ein Hering und dann und wann auch mal einen Hornhecht am Haken. Rund 80 Stück haben wir zusammen gefangen - Marko war der Sieger, hatte 10 Heringe mehr.


----------



## okram24 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Du hast die Kräuter vergessen in die Pfanne zu tun...


Die Kräuter habe ich getrunken!
Hvide Sande aktuell für gestern hat Otto (LAC) schon berichtet. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Nach dem Grillen zum Abendessen habe ich gleich noch ein paar frische Heringe auf dem Grill geräuchert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, 
heute war ich mit Marko (Okram) nochmal auf Hering, diesmal von der neuen Plattform, waren jedoch nur 1,5 Std am frühen Abend dort. Marko hat um die 30 gefangen und ich 42 Heringe - war ok und einige hatten eine beachtliche Größe. Ein Seehund war da und was der Hammer war, direkt an der Plattform schwamm ein Katzenhai vorbei - konnte ihn bestimmen, durch seine spezielle Körperform und diese gefleckt war - keine andere Fischart in der Nordsee hat diese speziellen Merkmale. 
Also Vorsicht, nicht mit den Beinen im Wasser planschen - dann schwimmen sie weg.


----------



## raxrue (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Die Kräuter habe ich getrunken!
> Hvide Sande aktuell für gestern hat Otto (LAC) schon berichtet. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
> Nach dem Grillen zum Abendessen habe ich gleich noch ein paar frische Heringe auf dem Grill geräuchert!
> 
> ...




Ich seh schon das da jemand Tränen der Wehmut verliert wenn wir unser Lager aufschlagen und du ans Heimfahren denken musst..#h#c


----------



## okram24 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Harti: Otto wartet auf dich! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harti (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Harti: Otto wartet auf dich!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk



Hallo Marko,
Sorry, haben es nicht mehr geschafft vorbei zu kommen. Werden es morgen nachholen. Feiert noch schön und grüß mir den Otto.

Torsten


----------



## okram24 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Heute war ich mit Otto wieder an der Schleuse. Von 18 bis 20 Uhr haben wir es erst auf dem Ponton versucht, sind nach einigen Würfen aber auf die Plattform an der Nordseite der Schleuse gewechselt, was sich als gute Entscheidung erwiesen hat. Schließlich hat Otto unseren kleinen Vergleich mit 60 Heringen für sich entschieden, da ich"nur" 59 Heringe landen konnte!
Beim Putzen konnten wir noch einen schönen Schwatz mit Harti und seiner Frau halten.
Hier noch ein Foto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Heute Nachmittag in 40 Minuten 32 Heringe direkt an der Schleuse auf der Merrseite gezogen. Die Heringsvorfächer mit Zirkelhooks sind zwar nicht billig, aber ihr Geld wert! Die Kollegen, die nebenan gefischt haben, hatten wesentlich mehr Aussteiger und weniger im Eimer.
Jetzt brodelt gerade der Heringsauflauf in der Röhre (Bilder folgen).

Morgen zum AB-Treffen werden wir - Otto (LAC) und ich - gegen 17 Uhr vor dem Eiskaffee rechts neben Kott sein. Eine kurze Rückmeldung, wer nun alles dabei ist wäre nett! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## anschmu (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> Heute Nachmittag in 40 Minuten 32 Heringe direkt an der Schleuse auf der Merrseite gezogen. Die Heringsvorfächer mit Zirkelhooks sind zwar nicht billig, aber ihr Geld wert! Die Kollegen, die nebenan gefischt haben, hatten wesentlich mehr Aussteiger und weniger im Eimer.
> Jetzt brodelt gerade der Heringsauflauf in der Röhre (Bilder folgen).
> 
> ...


----------



## okram24 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wie versprochen, die Bilder... (ich kann es einfach nicht lassen euch zu ärgern 








Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> Heute Nachmittag in 40 Minuten 32 Heringe direkt an der Schleuse auf der Merrseite gezogen. Die Heringsvorfächer mit Zirkelhooks sind zwar nicht billig, aber ihr Geld wert! Die Kollegen, die nebenan gefischt haben, hatten wesentlich mehr Aussteiger und weniger im Eimer.
> Jetzt brodelt gerade der Heringsauflauf in der Röhre (Bilder folgen).
> 
> ...



Das Treffen ist doch aber erst am 5.6. oder?
Ich werde dann schon mit meiner Frau am Morgen vor Ort sein und den Fischen nachstellen...ev. irgendwo noch etwas essen gehen....


----------



## okram24 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Das Treffen ist doch aber erst am 5.6. oder?
> Ich werde dann schon mit meiner Frau am Morgen vor Ort sein und den Fischen nachstellen...ev. irgendwo noch etwas essen gehen....


Das ist richtig. Wir machen heute ein kleines Treffen, weil einige Boardies vor Ort sind.
Das Haupttreffen findet dann am 05.06. statt. 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Wir machen heute ein kleines Treffen, weil einige Boardies vor Ort sind.
> Das Haupttreffen findet dann am 05.06. statt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


So nun sind wir nach einem tollen Treffen wieder zurück. Ich habe wieder viele interessante Angelkollegen (oder soll ich sagen -verrückte) kennen gelernt und schöne Gespräche geführt. Zuguterletzt haben auch noch die Heringe mitgespielt, so dass jeder, der geangelt hat auch was an die Leine bekommen hat!
Hier noch ein Foto, leider war Rüdiger (rexrue) leider gerade seinen Angelschein holen, als meine Frau fotografiert hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Schade wäre gerne dabei gewesen... noch 2 Wochen.... vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, die Bilder... (ich kann es einfach nicht lassen euch zu ärgern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hossa,
das sieht aber lecker aus!
Ich hab ja selbst schon Heringe in (fast) allen Variationen zubereitet, aber sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!#6
Kannst Du bitte hier oder vielleicht noch besser in der passenden Rubrik das Rezept posten?!?!:m

Ich hab noch jede Menge Heringe zu verarbeiten. Da tut Abwechslung immer mal gut...:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Mein Freund Marko (Boardie Okram) ist ein Meister in der Küche - jeden Tag habe ich die Heringe in einer anderen Art zubereitet gesehen - Super kann ich nur sagen - beim Marko wird ein Hering noch veredelt - es ist höchste Kochkunst. Super!!!


----------



## okram24 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Was ist denn zur Zeit im Schlaraffenland der Heringsanglet los? Kann einer der Kollegen vor Ort vielleicht mein "Hvide Sande aktuell" fortführen? Anschmu rexrue u und Co! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja können wir … 2 Eimer  Heringe waren schnell zusammen geangelt…gestern Abend mit Pose auf Hornhecht das selbe...fast jeder Wurf ein Horni...das gute war das man durch die Ködergröße selektiv nur große dranhatte ....werde heute nochmal einen Eimer Heringe rausholen und dann mal schauen was Otto so Treibhausgase treibt


----------



## Heilbutt (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> ...mal schauen was Otto so Treibhausgase treibt



|bigeyes

Geht´s allen gut!?!?

Ich dachte Problem hätten nur die vielen Kühe...

:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## raxrue (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Geht´s allen gut!?!?
> 
> ...




Sollte heißen...was er zuhause gerade treibt#c:m


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Die ganze Truppe vom Boardie Treffen standen gestern vor der Tür - haben uns nett unterhalten und uns über die unterschiedlichen Landungsmethoden in Hvide Sande unterhalten. Haben auch einen kleinen Rundgang gemacht und festgestellt, das der Forellensee in Lydum geschlossen wurde für Angler. Ich habe kurz ein Gespräch mit dem Betreiber geführt - er ist ja Großwildjäger und hat alle afrikanischen Tiere schon geschossen und die Tieren von der Giraffe über Elefant bis hin zur Gazelle dort in seinen Hallen ausgestellt. 
Jetzt sind Wildschweine auf dem Gelände wo der  Forellensee ist. Wir haben das Gelände abgefahren - alles elektrisch gesichert. Eine Sau hatte  Frischlinge, die wir gut sehen konnten, sie haben mit dem Schwanz gewackelt - ich glaube vor Freude weil wir kein Gewehr hatten.
Ich gehe nicht mehr auf Heringe - habe genug. Werde jetzt auf Hornhecht gehen - nicht mit Paternoster reißen sondern mit meiner speziellen Methode, die ich hier schon mehrmals vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Aux1907 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich freu mich schon: Freitag Nacht geht es endlich los!

Steht das Treffen am Dienstag noch? Meine Angelkarte für den Hafen ist schon gekauft ;-)
Wann und wo trifft man sich da am Besten?


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Aux1907
Das hätte ich bald vergessen - ich suche schon wie verrückt einen günstigen Flug - entweder nach Marmaris, Zadar oder Marrakech. Sollte ich bis Dienstag keinen haben - bin ich dabei. Dann können wir uns 15.30 Uhr neben Kott´s Angelladen recht an den Tischen der Fressbude treffen - dieses ist mein Vorschlag - kann aber auch früher sein. 
Dann können wir ca. 3 Std unser Glück versuchen
Nur zur Information, der Reinigungsraum für Fische schließt um 19.00 Uhr - einmal beim Treffen, war es schon zu spät gut das ich die Person, die Kontrolle aber auch den Raum reinigt kenne - durften wir noch rein. 
Gruß


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Aux1907
> Dann können wir ca. 3 Std unser Glück versuchen
> Gruß



Dann erwarte ich mir aber eine kleine Einweisung in deine spezielle Angelmethode :vik:

Auch ich kämpfe mich mit viel zu viel Angelzeugs am Freitag Abend gen Norden.
Ich hoffe, daß sich die 1300 Km nicht so lang hinziehen....#h


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper1
Du wirst von mir eine Einweisung bekommen, ich habe nichts zu verbergen, wobei meine Angelei sich kaum unterscheidet - es sieht so aus, wie alle Angler es dort machen. Kann jedoch gezielt werfen, wo sie sich aufhalten, da ich ein Gewässer lesen kann - das sieht jedoch ein Betrachter nicht. 
Wie und wo man große Fische am Haken bekommt habe ich schon vor 35 Jahren in Fachzeitungen veröffentlicht - wurde sogar honoriert. Bei Besuch der Boardies vor zwei Tagen hat einer auf einmal gestutzt, sah eine Urkunde. Deutscher Rekordfisch - hab zwei Deutsche und ein Europa Rekordfisch mal gefangen - keine Kunst man muss nur Zeit haben und den guten Fangplatz kennen. 
Wobei ich dieses ganz bewusst gemacht habe - ich mal Referate gehalten in Angelvereine - es ging um ein ausgewogenen Fischbestand im Gewässer - d.h. daß man auch mal die nicht angelbaren Kleinfischarten besetzen sollte. Da hörte ich in den ersten Reihen, es waren die Ordensträgern - der soll erst mal dicke Fische fangen, als uns was von bedrohten Fischen zu erzählen - das habe ich dann gemacht. 
Hvide Sande ist z.B. ein Platz, wo man einen Rekordfisch fangen könnte und zwar den Hornhecht, da ich keinen Platz in Europa kenne - wo so viele Hornhechte auf kleinen Raum vorkommen - bedingt durch die Schleuse. Vor wenigen Tagen beim Treffen der Boardies, da war ein Angler, der hatte über 100 Hornhechte im Fass nicht waidmännisch gefangen jedoch mit einer Spezialmethode gerissen. Solch eine Methode ist nicht schön, bringt jedoch reichlich Fisch - 24 Std. auch in der Nacht. 
Am Dienstag sage ich Dir, wie man die zwei Fischarten die in Hvide Sande vorkommen d.h. Hering und Hornhecht am Haken bekommt. 

Mit den Namen Zanderschnapper bist Du doch kein Anfänger - die kann man z.B. gut fangen wenn Schiffe sich bewegen - da sie hinter den Schiffen den  aufgewirbelten Boden von der Schraube nach Futter absuchen -  so habe ich sie im Ijsselmeer in Holland immer gefangen.
Gruß und wir sehen uns


----------



## angler1996 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

habe hier lange nichts geschrieben, naja|wavey:
 Otto- wie machst Du das an der Schleuse zwischen all den Kreuz- und Querwerfern gezielt zu werfen:q
 Sorry, nicht ganz ernst gemeint, schön dass hier noch ein paar "Alte " übrig sind.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Aux1907 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Aux1907
> Das hätte ich bald vergessen - ich suche schon wie verrückt einen günstigen Flug - entweder nach Marmaris, Zadar oder Marrakech. Sollte ich bis Dienstag keinen haben - bin ich dabei. Dann können wir uns 15.30 Uhr neben Kott´s Angelladen recht an den Tischen der Fressbude treffen - dieses ist mein Vorschlag - kann aber auch früher sein.
> Dann können wir ca. 3 Std unser Glück versuchen
> Nur zur Information, der Reinigungsraum für Fische schließt um 19.00 Uhr - einmal beim Treffen, war es schon zu spät gut das ich die Person, die Kontrolle aber auch den Raum reinigt kenne - durften wir noch rein.
> Gruß



Gerne!
Ich schau am Dienstag mittag nochmal in den thread, kannst ja BEscheid geben ob es klappt! Wenn nicht wünsch ich Dir einen schönen Urlaub!!!

Für alle Anderen: Wer Lust hat ab kommendem WE innerhalb drei Wochen den Hafen, die Küste, den Fjord oder einen Forellensee unsicher zu machen: Bescheid sagen!


----------



## LAC (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> habe hier lange nichts geschrieben, naja|wavey:
> Otto- wie machst Du das an der Schleuse zwischen all den Kreuz- und Querwerfern gezielt zu werfen:q
> Sorry, nicht ganz ernst gemeint, schön dass hier noch ein paar "Alte " übrig sind.
> Gruß A.



Da mache ich mir schon meine Gedanken, z.B. auf der nördl. Meerseite angele ich nur auf Hering, Mir ist es auch egal ob die Tore geöffnet sind oder geschlossen. In letzter Zeit habe ich mit Boardie Okram immer dort geangelt, in wenigen Minuten wussten wir wo die Heringe sich aufhalten bzw. am Haken gehen - sie halten sich ja gerne im Rückstau auf, da sie dort wenig Kraft einsetzten müssen und die Nahrung förmlich ihnen ins Maul getrieben wird. Oft ist es gar nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt. Nun schau ich mir jedoch auch meine Nachbarn an, wo die ihre Fanggründe haben - der eine wirft bis zur Mitte, und wird dann abgetrieben, der andere fängt Autos und ich machen einen Pendelwurf - komme damit bis zum zweiten Schleusentor - das genügt. Angeln sie alle im vorderen Bereich - mache ich einen Wurf über Kopf und hole sie mir aus der Mitte im Kehrwasser.  Das sind ja immer andere Winkel - deshalb ist das nicht so schlimm - früher auf dem Boot wo Dorsche gefangen wurden, da stehen sie ja noch enger zusammen.

@ Aux1907 
Noch ist alles im grünen Bereich - werde am Dienstag da sein. Melde mich jedoch - wenn wir ein Flug gefunden haben.


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Zur Zeit-also wo ich war-ging mit Hering garnichts bis wenig.... die Schleusen Öffnung hat das ganze Getier mit Schwung in den Fjord gespült ....dafür hat das Posenangeln mit Fischfetzen auf Hornis richtig Laune gemacht....der Rest der Zeit ist mit Fische putzen und Strandfaulenzen und Segeln (diesmal ohne es umzuschmeißen) schnell rumgewesen. Festgestellt haben wir das eine Woche viel zu kurz ist.Aber da die zuletzt Gefangenen Heringe Rekordwinzigkeit aufwiesen soll es wohl so sein......


----------



## okram24 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Zur Zeit-also wo ich war-ging mit Hering garnichts bis wenig.... die Schleusen Öffnung hat das ganze Getier mit Schwung in den Fjord gespült ....dafür hat das Posenangeln mit Fischfetzen auf Hornis richtig Laune gemacht....der Rest der Zeit ist mit Fische putzen und Strandfaulenzen und Segeln (diesmal ohne es umzuschmeißen) schnell rumgewesen. Festgestellt haben wir das eine Woche viel zu kurz ist.Aber da die zuletzt Gefangenen Heringe Rekordwinzigkeit aufwiesen soll es wohl so sein......


Hallo Rüdiger, vielleicht hast du es ja zur falschen Zeit versucht. Wir haben immer bei ausströmendem Wasser geangelt. Bei Kott gibt es Tiede-Kalender. Du solltest es um die Ebbe nochmal probieren! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ raxrue

Das mit den Hornhechten geht ja jetzt erst richtig los - mit dem Hering ist schon fast zu spät - sind zwar noch da, aber nicht wie vor drei Wochen. Wenn das Wasser im Fjord läuft, gehe ich auf der Fjordseite angeln, da durch die Betonfundamente ein Kehrwasser entsteht, wo die Nahrung förmlich im Kreis treibt.


@ Marko, Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, daß Du beim unserem Heringsangeln auf die Gezeiten geachtet hast -  ich habe das noch nie gemacht, wenn ich an der Schleuse auf Hering oder Hornhecht gehe, wobei Samstag ein guter Tag ist- da ist Bettenwechsel und weniger los.


Dienstag ist ja noch mal ein Treffen angesagt, bin gespannt ob es noch so gut ist wie es mit Marko (Okram) vor zwei Wochen war.


----------



## okram24 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Marko, Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, daß Du beim unserem Heringsangeln auf die Gezeiten geachtet hast -  ich habe das noch nie gemacht...



Wenn das Wasser aus dem Fjord läuft, muss das Meer tiefer stehen, als der Fjord. Darum macht für mich Ebbe Sinn... 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Marko, 
ein Dank, jetzt weis ich, das Wasser bergab fließt. *lach


Nun bewegt sich der Meerespiegel ständig - die Schleusen auch und man kann nicht mehr wie früher sagen - wo die Schleusen so betätigt wurden, daß immer nur Wasser raus fließt, damit die Bauern trockene Füße auf ihre Wiesen bekommen. Diese Zeiten sind vorbei, denn dadurch ist die Wasserqualität des Fjordes förmlich zusammen gebrochen, der Fjord konnte nur noch eine Sichtweite von 50 cm aufweisen. Heute regeln nicht mehr die schlauen Bauern bzw. der Verband die Schleusen,  sondern der Staat, d.h. man will wieder mehr Salzgehalt im Fjord haben - die Erfolge sind sichtbar - inzwischen ist die Sichtweite auf 1,20 m angestiegen d.h. es wird reichlich Meerwasser im Fjord laufen, da sie einen bestimmten Salzgehalt erzielen wollen. Man kann also nicht sagen, jetzt ist Ebbe, jetzt machen sie die Tore auf - sie richten sich nach andern Fakten mit dem Ziel einen guten Salzgehalt zu erzielen. 

Das das Sinn macht, wenn die Schleusen auf sind und das Wasser läuft raus - da gebe ich Dir recht, da laufen ja die meisten Angler weg, weil sie damit nicht klar kommen. Nun können wir das Gewässer lesen und sehen den Rückstau und dann macht es richtig Spaß und wir wissen in wenigen Minuten wo der Hering sich aufhält - beim letzten mal wo wir geangelt haben bei offener Schleuse zur Meerseite, standen sie ja am Pfeiler zwischen dem 1. und 2. Tor.
Ich habe sie ja mit einem Pendelwurf gefangen, die Hornhechte standen mehr in der Mitte, obwohl ich welche an der Mauer, aber auch Lachse in kleinen Trupps gesehen habe. 

Ich sage ja immer, nur wenn die Angel im Wasser ist, fängt man Fische und wenn ich Heringe aus der Mitte von der Schleuse fange, dannn muss ich lange kurbeln bis sie an Land sind und verliere unterwegs noch zwei.

Beim letzten Angeln haben wir doch in den zwei Std auch die meisten Heringe gefangen - wir hatten doch die Eimer voll - förmlich vor den Füßen schwammen sie rum.

Inge will unbedingt Hornhechte haben - sie liebt sie, werde jetzt mal am Dienstag auf Hornhecht gehen.

Was machen die Blumen? alle angegangen oder lassen sie die Blätter und Köpfe hängen?


Gruß


----------



## raxrue (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Inge will unbedingt Hornhechte haben - sie liebt sie, werde jetzt mal am Dienstag auf Hornhecht gehen.




Also Hornhechte mit der Pose und Fischfetzen und dann auch noch Selectiv nur Große macht richtig Spass...habe festgestellt das Streifen von 7-8 cm Länge und dann nur am Ende der Haken durch den Fischstreifen so das die Spitze auf der Hautseite austritt mit Abstand besser funktionieren als so ein runder Köderbollen wo sich nicht in der Strömung flattrig bewegen kann #6#6#h#c|rolleyes der Haken sitzt dann einfach Perfekt im Maulwinkel


----------



## okram24 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Otto, die Blumen sind alle eingepflanzt und gedeihen! Jetzt sind auch die vom letzten Jahr noch rausgekommen, sehen noch etwas winzig aus.
Rüdiger, hast du auch noch Heringe bekommen? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Otto, die Blumen sind alle eingepflanzt und gedeihen! Jetzt sind auch die vom letzten Jahr noch rausgekommen, sehen noch etwas winzig aus.
> Rüdiger, hast du auch noch Heringe bekommen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk




Die meisten habe ich aus Mangel an Menge Verschenkt|bigeyes#::a#g


----------



## rainzor (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

kurz Mal ein Bericht von der Front. Wetter ist jetzt bewölkt und windiger.

Gestern Nachmittag nördliche Seeseite komplette Nullnummer. Auch alle anderen haben nichts bis sehr wenig gefangen.
Heute nördliche Fjordseite, 4 Heringe in 3 Std. Also auch nicht wirklich gut. Bei den Anderen das Gleiche.
In größerem Abstand zur Schleuse wurden bessere Stückzahlen gefangen, die waren denn aber winzig, max. 5cm.

Lachse/ Mefos springen wie blöd, ist schon ein Schauspiel. Auch die Hornhechte sind noch wie wild am Jagen.


Gruß
Rainer


Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Morgen ist ja das Treffen, dann können wir ja lange Gespräche führen, wie man sie rausholt - ich sage nur noch mit kleinsten Haken hat man eine Chance beim Hering. Bin gespannt was morgen läuft - wer kommt denn alles ?
Es müssen schon einige kommen. Kurz mal eine Antwort senden, wer kommt.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin dabei.
Uhrzeit war doch 15:30 ?

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aux1907 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin dabei


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich auch - 15.30


----------



## prinz1980 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich leider nicht, bin erst ab Freitag da.


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Prinz - da fehlt in unserer Runde ein guter Angler.

Wo sind denn die anderen, die alle kommen wollten? 
Angeln die jetzt am Put und Take See, da man dort immer welche fängt - noch schneller geht's im Laden.


----------



## Armin0406 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich versuche  Pünktlich zu sein. Wird knapp werden aber werde euch schon finden. Fast ne Std. im Stau gestanden zwischen Hvide Sande und Sondervig.


----------



## okram24 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wie war das Treffen? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aux1907 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wir waren nur zu viert, aber es war total nett und informativ. Ich konnte die ersten Heringe meines Lebens fangen, ganze drei Stück.
@LAC  danke nochmal!!!


----------



## okram24 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Aux1907 schrieb:


> Wir waren nur zu viert, aber es war total nett und informativ. Ich konnte die ersten Heringe meines Lebens fangen, ganze drei Stück.
> @LAC  danke nochmal!!!


Wie viel habt ihr insgesamt gefangenen? Wo und wie lange habt ihr geangelt? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerris (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich  war anfang Mai da. Das erste mal Heringe angeln.
 Ich war 2Std. vormittags da. Ich brauchte die erste Std. um rauszufinden wie man fängt. Danach war mit jedem Wurf mindestens einer am Paternoster.
Einige sind vor dem Geläder abgefallen.

 Mitgenommen habe ich nur 20Stck. Nachmittags habe ich noch mal meine Kinder an die Angel gelassen. Die haben auch noch mal rund 10 rausgeholt.
Die die wir nachmittags gefangen haben, sind gleich in den Eimer von dem Dänen neben mir gewandert.


Ich hatte einfach keine Lust 10Kg Heringe zu putzen, ohne vorher zu wissen, ob mir die Fische schmecken!
20 waren kein Problem.
6 sind gleich auf den Grill gekommen. Ich habe nur einen probiert - ungeniessbar! alles voller Gräten!
Also habe ich die frischen und die gegrillten eingelegt.
Da habe ich mich doch noch geärgert, daß ich nur 20 mitgenommen habe!
Denn die waren extrem lecker!


500ml Wasser  
500ml Essig
3 Teelöffel Salz
3 Esslöffel Zucker
  Zwiebeln und Gewürze nach Geschmack und Phantasie....


Wichtig ist nur, daß man den Sud mit dem Teelöffel probieren kann, ohne das einem die Fussnägel hochklappen.
Wenn der Sud schmeckt, werden auch die Heringe lecker!


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, kurze Information über das Boardie Treffen in Hvide Sande - wir waren nur zu viert, jedoch ein tolle Runde. Wir haben uns neben den Angelladen am Parkplatz getroffen und ich bin mit den Jungs und ein "Mädel" im Fischerei Museum gegangen, haben uns dort die Fische angeshen bzw. ich habe auch noch etwas dazu gesagt - hier eine Foto, wie es aussehen kann, wenn man vom Petermännchen gestochen wird.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...282&selectedIndex=0&qpvt=petermÃ¤nnchen fisch 

Dan haben wir geangelt auf der Nordseite zum Meer hin - es  lief kaum was - ich bin dann zur Fjordseite gegangen, dort war es etwas  besser, habe insgesamt über 50 Heringe gefangen, davon 9 große, die anderen waren alles kleine, die ich jedoch inzwischen schon gebraten und 20 mit Frauchen schon gegessen habe - schmeckten Super !
Ein DICKES DANK an unserem Boardie mit Frau, der übe 250 km von der Ostseeseite hoch im Norden extra zum Treffen nach Hvide Sande kam.
 Super - und Hut ab dafür.
Nochmal ein Dank für die SUPER Runde! 
Wir werden uns sicherlich nochmal sehen und zusammen unser Glück versuchen.

Gruß


----------



## rainzor (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

ich kann mich Otto nur anschließen.
War Mal wieder ein nettes Treffen.
Allerdings fehlten etwas die Teilnehmer und die Fische.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Naja dann müsst ihr mal ein Treffen Ende Juli/Anfang August machen, dann könnte ich auch dabei sein


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Carsten Heidorn

ich bin im Jahr etwa 25 mal in Hvide Sande - nun suche ich mir die Tage aus d.h. das Wetter muss stimmen und die Saisonfische wie Hering, Hornhecht und Makrele müssen da sein. Wenn ich dann Bock habe gehe ich dann und wann mal zwei, drei Std. Angeln. Wenn ich zum Angeln fahre, kann jeder der Lust hat, über meine Schulter schauen wie ich die Fische überliste - das geht dann und wann Super und es ist auch zum verzweifeln - wie es gestern beim Treffen war - da haben wir noch gut gefangen - bei mir standen vier, fünf Angler, die haben nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Aale haben einige gefangen, direkt an der Mauer - sie hatten eine Angel immer auf Aal ausgelegt - waren kleine Profis - kamen aus Kasachstan, freuten sich über jeden Schnürsenkel.


Wenn ich also los fahre, kann jeder mich an der Schleuse besuchen.  Gebe auch Ratschläge wie ich die Fische fange - aber alle hier im Anglerboard, das sind doch Profis - was die alles Wissen. Nun kenne ich Dich, Du bist ein guter Angler - Du willst ja keinen Ratschlag, dich würde ich auch mit ins Boot nehmen, wenn der Hering nicht zuschnappt, dann fangen wir mit dem Paternoster Barsche - kann man gezielt mit werfen und oft hängen auch mehrere am Haken.
PN senden - wenn Du nach Hvide Sande fährst.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Otto,
 werde ich dann machen wenn ich da bin.
 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Laut Facebook sind die ersten Makrelen da! Himmel, bin ich urlaubsreif... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ab morgen vor Ort *wink* hoffe die Makrelen bleiben noch was soll ja etwas kühler und wieder windiger werden 

LG Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ab morgen vor Ort *wink* hoffe die Makrelen bleiben noch was soll ja etwas kühler und wieder windiger werden
> 
> LG Patrick
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk






Also momentan ist wohl beim Angeln Optimismus angesagt...#c:g|kopfkrat|rolleyes Drück euch mal die Daumen für die Makrelen und Hornis und wünsche ein paar schöne Tage


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Also momentan ist wohl beim Angeln Optimismus angesagt...#c:g|kopfkrat|rolleyes Drück euch mal die Daumen für die Makrelen und Hornis und wünsche ein paar schöne Tage


Danke  ja war sehr heiß oben... aber schön wird es allemal [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SRDL (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Moin Zusammen und grüße aus Hamburg,

am 22.06 gehts nach Hvide Sande zum angeln. Vor 2 Jahren war ich das erste mal dort und wie soll ich sagen, ich war mehr als begeistert. Angefangen habe ich dort direkt an der Schleuse und könnte ein paar Hornies und Heringe einstecken. Da ich nicht so ein Hering und horni Fan bin, hab ich schnell den Platz gewechselt und bin zur großen Mole. Dort angekommen kam dann auch meine BRandungsrute zum Einsatz und ich durfte dann noch ein paar platten mein nennen. Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage  

Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder Richtung Mole gehen für Samstag den Tag aber suche noch einen schönen Platz für Freitag Nachmittag bzw. Abend. Ein bekannte sagte mir, dass das Hafenbecken vielleicht eine gute Idee wäre. Ich selber würde mich gerne diesmal mit dem Buttlöffel anfreunden um mal ein wenig aktiver auf die Platten zu gehen. Eingepackt habe ich natürlich meine Brandungsrute, eine für meine Buttlöffel und eine Allrounder wo ich dann auch mal den Makrelen auf den Pelz rücken kann. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Zündende Idee, ich Probiere gerne aus und hab viel Kleinkram dabei 

Gruß und einen schönen Abend


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich kann dir leider keine Ratschläge geben, da ich nicht im Hafengebiet groß mein Glück versucht habe - außer an der Schleuse auf Hering und Hornhecht sowie an der alten Mole auf Makrele. Habe jedoch mehrmals im Hafen  in den Abendstunden auf Aal geangelt und auch Glück gehabt - gefangen habe ich sie im Mittelwasser auf Tauwurm (jedoch keine gekauften) da ich damit nicht solche Erfolge erzielen kann, sie müssen wohl eine anderen Geruch haben, außerdem hängen sie in wenigen Minuten wie ein Bindfaden am Haken - ich grabe die Würmer selbst im Garten - in den Dünen jedoch schwer zu finden. Vor wenigen Tagen wurden Aale auch tagsüber direkt an der Mauer auf der Fjordseite gefangen - es waren jedoch nicht die größten. 
Habe die Aale immer in den Nachtstunden mit Pose und Knicklicht gefangen.
Meeräschen kannst u auch in Hvide Sande im Hafenbereich fangen.


----------



## SRDL (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Danke für deine Antwort 
Also Aale werde ich in Ruhe lassen die kann ich auch hier in der Umgebung finden und ich bin auch der Meinung das der Bestand sich erstmal ein wenig erholen müsste bevor man wieder sehr aktiv darauf angeln kann. 

Mich interessieren die Platten und hoffentlich gibt es auch schon paar Makrelen.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich war vor zwei Jahren in Hivde Sande allerdings Ende Oktober, auf der Südmole konnte ich einige schöne Klischen verhaften und oberhalb von Sondervig war das Brandungsfischen auch sehr erfolgreich von Flunder bis Wolfsbarsch war das eine tolle Angelei.
Am besten 2-3 Stunden vor Hochwasser am Platz sein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi

Wolfsbarsch ist hier ganzjährig geschützt  

Hornhecht ist noch da... aber mit Makrele sieht  nach Wetterwechsel mau aus... 
Schauen was geht [emoji869]

Gruss 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SRDL (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Danke  Wolfsbarsch wäre auch mal eine angenehme Abwechslung, die sind allerdings direkt in Hvide Sande wohl sehr selten wie ich gelesen habe |uhoh: Also für Samstag den 23.06 stehen die großen Molen da waren wir vor 2 jahren auch und konnten einige Platten überlisten und Makrelen, dass hat uns sehr gut gefallen. Für Freitag abend suchen wir noch was schönes wo man vielleicht schon Erfolg hat.


----------



## SRDL (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wolfsbarsch ist hier ganzjährig geschützt
> 
> ...






oh den Post habe ich so gar nicht gesehen, erst als ich meine Antwort geschrieben habe. Also ist Wolfsbarsch gestrichen  Also vor 2 Jahren hatten wir das glück anfang Juni einen ordentlichen Schwung makrelen auf der Großen Mole fangen zu können. ich hoffe ja das wir dieses mal auch wieder Glück haben


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Die Makrelen kommen ja gerade erst und man kann sie noch im August in Hvide Sande an der Mole fangen - dann kommen langsam schon die Heringe im Herbst - die bis Dezember bleiben - sind etwas größer, da es ein anderer Stamm ist. Und dann kommt der Nikolaus und man merkt gar nicht, daß einem die Rute aus den Händen gefallen ist, da man keine Gefühle mehr darin hat - Eisangeln ist dann angesagt, wobei es auf dem Fjord sehr gefährlich ist. Betreten des Eises ist verboten, kann man hier und da lesen, da der Wasserspiegel ständig eine andere Höhe hat durch die Schleuse, was man erst merkt, wenn man drin liegt.


----------



## SRDL (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Na dann hoffe ich mal das die bis wir kommen auch reichlich vertreten sind :vik: Wie sieht es denn mit Platten aus? von der Mole aus war es das letzte mal sehr erfolgreich, wir würden gerne am Freitag einen anderen Platz probieren da hatte ich ja schon das Hafenbecken angedacht,  ich würde ja gerne meine Buttlöffel erfolgreich testen :q
Danke für die ganzen Infos, ich bin gerade neu angemeldet und bin sehr begeistern von dem Forum.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Die Makrelen kommen ja gerade erst und man kann sie noch im August in Hvide Sande an der Mole fangen - dann kommen langsam schon die Heringe im Herbst - die bis Dezember bleiben - sind etwas größer, da es ein anderer Stamm ist. Und dann kommt der Nikolaus und man merkt gar nicht, daß einem die Rute aus den Händen gefallen ist, da man keine Gefühle mehr darin hat - Eisangeln ist dann angesagt, wobei es auf dem Fjord sehr gefährlich ist. Betreten des Eises ist verboten, kann man hier und da lesen, da der Wasserspiegel ständig eine andere Höhe hat durch die Schleuse, was man erst merkt, wenn man drin liegt.



Dann klatscht man noch einmal in die Hände und das Jahr ist wieder rum...


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Stimmt Wolfsbarsch ist geschützt aber Catch and Release ist erlaubt.


Auf Grund im Hafenbecken hatten wir nur kleine Wittlinge in Hülle und Fülle als das nicht besser wurde haben wir abgebrochen und uns ein anders Plätzchen gesucht.


Gruß Frank


----------



## SRDL (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ist der Wolfsbarsch komplett geschützt oder nur in HS direkt? Das wäre ein Fisch den ich so noch nicht gefangen habe:q
Ansonten bereite ich mich auf Platten


----------



## Firefly216 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Der Wolfsbarsch ist derzeit komplett geschützt. Das hat die EU 2018 neu eingeführt.


----------



## Firefly216 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich werde diesem Sommer vom 21.07. - 04.08. in Hvide Sande sein und hoffe ja mal das ich dann auch endlich mal Makrelen fangen kann. Bisher waren wir immer nur zu Ostern und in den Herbstferien in Dänemark.


----------



## ClasicII (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wie Astacus74 schon schrieb ist Catch & Releas erlaubt!


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hier mal ne Info über den Wolfsbarsch http://wolfsbarsch.info/eu-verordnung-wolfsbarsch-kleines-update/


jaja die liebe EU




Gruß Frank


----------



## SRDL (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Da ich wenn dann gerne auch die Fische esse die ich fangen will und deswegen extra darauf versuche zu angeln, ist C&R für das Wochenende nicht so interessant 
ich denke das es für Den Freitagabend dann entweder das Hfenbecken wird oder wir finden Spontan vorort eine nette Stelle um ein paar Platten zu verhaften.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi Leute. Ich war ja am 5.6. zum Bordie-Treffen von Grenaa angereist.
Am Morgen bin ich gleich auf die Plattform gegangen und habe mich gefreut, daß alles leer war |supergri
Hier gab es keinen einzigen Zupfer, aber auf der anderen Seite direkt an der Schleuse im Schatten wurden vereinzelt Heringe an Land geholt.
Also auf die andere Seite gewechselt und die 5 anwesenden Angler mit Guten Morgen und godmorgen begrüßt...ohne Antwort.
Wir haben uns unter dieser Gruppe positioniert.
Da das meine Premiere war, habe ich ein bischen herumprobiert und bei die anderen beobachtet, wie sie fischen.
Mit meiner Drecks-Geflochtenen hatte ich nur Verwicklungen und die Rolle mit Mono war natürlich nicht dabei.
Auch konnte ich 2-3 Abrisse verbuchen...nach 2 Stunden stellte sich heraus, daß die Gruppe Angler Deutsche waren...allerdings nicht die positive Sorte.
Dann kamen immer neue Angler, es waren auch Idioten darunter, sorry daß ich das so sage, aber auch ein älterer Herr aus Deutschland mit seinem Sohn, mit denen wir uns sehr gut unterhalten haben.
Nach einigen Stunden hatten wir uns dann selber bis zur fängigen Zone vorgearbeitet und konnten so auch noch 14 Heringe fangen.
Mittlerweile hatte ich den dreh auch raus aber ich hatte keine Lust mehr und außerdem stand ja noch das Treffen an.
Also schnell die Fische versorgt und mit Eis im Auto verstaut.
Hier muss man sagen, daß dieses Fischercenter vorbildlich ist, dafür bezahlt man auch gerne ein paar Euros bzw. Kronen.
Anschliessend war ich noch bei Kott Fritid einen kleinen Einkauf machen und da noch ein bischen Zeit war, haben wir uns im Lokal daneben gestärkt. 
Dann haben wir auch schon Otto/LAC und AUX1907 erspäht.
Wir haben uns nett unterhalten und anschliessend das Museum zusammen besucht...danke noch mal an LAC...war leider viel zu kurz.
Wenn ich wieder mal nach Dänemark komme, dann nach Hvide Sande!!!


----------



## okram24 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich war ja am 5.6. zum Bordie-Treffen von Grenaa angereist.
> Am Morgen bin ich gleich auf die Plattform gegangen und habe mich gefreut, daß alles leer war |supergri
> Hier gab es keinen einzigen Zupfer, aber auf der anderen Seite direkt an der Schleuse im Schatten wurden vereinzelt Heringe an Land geholt.
> Also auf die andere Seite gewechselt und die 5 anwesenden Angler mit Guten Morgen und godmorgen begrüßt...ohne Antwort.
> ...


Super Bericht, danke Zanderschnapper1!
Auf die gleiche Weise habe ich Otto (LAC) vor 9 Jahren auch kennengelernt. Inzwischen kann man sagen, dass wir Freunde sind.
Es ist immer sehr unterhaltsam den Geschichten von Otto zu lauschen. 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen. Wenn man an der Schleuse fischen will, muss man schon äußerst tolerant sein...ich habe immer den selben Punkt am anderen Ufer angepeilt und immer an den selben Ort, leicht schräg abwärts in die Mitte des Wassers geworfen.
Da kommen aber Leute, stellen sich keine 2 Meter neben dich und können noch nicht mal gerade auswerfen...ich habe dann immer gewartet, bis sie ihre Montage wieder kurz vor dem Ufer hatten, um keine Verwicklungen zu bekommen, trotzdem hatte ich einen Wickel.
Ich habe auch einen Seehund beobachten können, aber noch eindrucksvoller, waren die Lachse, die man beobachten konnte!!!!
Als ich das am Campingplatz den Bekannten erzählt habe, haben sie mich gleich berichtigt, daß das Meeräschen gewesen sein müssten, weil es dort keine Lachse geben würde!
Da bin ich ein bischen sauer geworden...nach einem Tag Recherche im Netz sind sie dann alle gekommen und haben sich entschuldigt, daß sie an mir gezweifelt haben.

Kleiner Tip an alle, die zum ersten mal zur Schleuse nach Hvide Sande fahren zum Heringsangeln: Eine Mittlere Spinnrute mit Wg. um die 60gr. reicht aus. Länge etwa 3 Meter. Mittlere Stationärrolle mit Monofil 0.30 - 0.35 mm. Ein kleiner Vorrat an Paternostern mit Circlehook, Größe 6 - 8. 
Als Gewicht hat sich bei mir das Tiroler Hölzel aber auch das einfache Birnenblei bewährt. Gewicht 30 - 50 Gramm.
Am besten in die Mitte auswerfen und die ganze Gewässerschicht von oben bis unten durcharbeiten. Grundkontakt möglichst vermeiden! Trotzdem werden sich Abrisse nie ganz vermeiden lassen.
Wenn es dann zu heiß wird und schon Fische gefangen wurden, ist es ratsam, die Begleitung mal zum Eisholen zu schicken, um den Fang zu kühlen. 
Ansonsten sollte das jeder mal persönlich erlebt haben...ist auf jeden Fall ein schöner Ort an der Westküste Dänemarks.


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper 1
Ich habe es ja schon gepostet - erwähne es gerne aber nochmal - Hut ab, und ich sage ein DICKES DANKE, dass Du von Grenaa über 200 km zum Bordie Treffen nach Hvide Sande gekommen bist. Das macht kaum einer - und dieses rechne ich sowie auch mein Freund Marko - Dir hoch an. 
Wenn Du nochmal nach Dänemark kommst, komm in unsere Gegend, dann zaubern wir wirklich und ich zeige Dir die besten Fangplätze und mt dem Boot fahren wir auch. Vorher nur sagen - wann Du nach DK kommen willst.
Im Posting 536 erwähnst Du die Wurtechniken der einzelnen Angler - nun ist Hvide Sande eine spezieller Platz und da stehen Menschen und fangen Fische - haben aber vorher noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehabt - die können nicht Angeln und bekommen vom Verkäufer ein 3 Min Schnellkursus und dann kaufen Sie für 40 Euro - eine Rute, mit Rolle, Paternoster und Bleie und dann kann man sie nicht mehr erkennen, ob das Profis sind oder nicht - die sehen alle gleich aus - erst beim Werfen und wie sie mit dem Fisch umgehen, erkennt man wo er her kommt bzw. wie er denkt und ob er Ahnung hat - dann und wann verrät auch die Montage wie sie denken und was es für ein Typ ist. Ich habe schon Schlägereien dort gesehen und das sie sich angebrüllt haben wie die Wahnsinnigen - das ich gesagt habe, soll ich Pistolen verteilen.  
Das ist Hvide Sande - ein Schlachtplatz der Angler. Zum Heringsfestival kommen ja die "Weltmeister" die geben sich mit einen Eimer nicht mehr zufrieden, die haben Badewannen wo  sie die Fische rein werfen. Heute angele ich nur zwei, drei Std. früher habe ich auch mal einen ganzen Tag geangelt - das sah dann so aus.






Gruß


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Zanderschnapper 1
> Ich habe es ja schon gepostet - erwähne es gerne aber nochmal - Hut ab, und ich sage ein DICKES DANKE, dass Du von Grenaa über 200 km zum Bordie Treffen nach Hvide Sande gekommen bist. Das macht kaum einer - und dieses rechne ich sowie auch mein Freund Marko - Dir hoch an.
> Wenn Du nochmal nach Dänemark kommst, komm in unsere Gegend, dann zaubern wir wirklich und ich zeige Dir die besten Fangplätze und mt dem Boot fahren wir auch. Vorher nur sagen - wann Du nach DK kommen willst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Otto.
Wenn ich etwas verspreche, dann ziehe ich das auch durch! War für mich ja ein schöner Tagesausflug #6
Wir haben uns ja schon darüber unterhalten...wenn mich das Dänemark-Fieber wieder mal überkommt, bist du der erste den ich kontaktiere :m


----------



## raxrue (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Hallo Otto.
> Wenn ich etwas verspreche, dann ziehe ich das auch durch! War für mich ja ein schöner Tagesausflug #6
> Wir haben uns ja schon darüber unterhalten...wenn mich das Dänemark-Fieber wieder mal überkommt, bist du der erste den ich kontaktiere :m






Dännemark-Fieber??...das bekomm ich schon wenn ich noch garnicht richtig daheim bin:g|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

oh noch einer dem es so geht:q

 deshalb muss ich nächstes Wochenende auch mal wieder nach Als fahren.


----------



## rainzor (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

nachdem in den letzten zwei Wochen Hering gar nicht mehr ging, war er gestern wieder voll da.
64 Stück in zwei Stunden auf der südlichen Seeseite.
Auf der Fjordseite wurden gut Hornhechte gefangen.
Allerdings lief heute auf Hering wieder gar nichts. Auch Hornhecht war eher schwach.

Auch im südlichen Fjord läuft es nicht richtig. Vom Ufer aus nur Mini-Barsche und auch mit dem Boot maximal 25 cm.
Und das auch nur auf Spinner, weder Gummi noch Wurm bringt Fisch.
Zum Ende hin ist dann noch ein 64er Hecht auf einen größeren Spinner eingestiegen, 5 Minuten später noch einer, den ich aber leider  nicht landen könnte.

Gruß
Rainer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Also nach Verhungern sieht das jetzt nicht aus..Petri...ist doch ein nettes Ergebniss...und der Hecht ist doch ein Perfekter Portionsfisch..alles Richtig gemacht ;-))


----------



## rainzor (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber im Allgemeinen ist es dieses Jahr Recht mau.
Wahrscheinlich ist einfach das Wasser zu warm. 
Der Hecht hatte absolut nichts im Magen, dir fangen wohl jetzt erst wieder an zu fressen, da die Temperaturen ja deutlich niedriger sind.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Petri zur schönen Strecke! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Petri 
Ja es ist wirklich schwer... wir haben heute auch nur mit Mühe 15 Barsche verhaften können.... 
Extrem vorsichtig alles hoffe auf bessere Ergebnisse in Woche 2....

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ rainzor
Gratulation Rainer - das sieht doch gut aus, was Du gepostet hast - das es nicht so läuft, wie man es gerne möchte, hat sicherlich mit der Hitze zu tun, die wir momentan haben.
Gruß Otto


----------



## ClasicII (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin jetzt ein Tag zu Hause und hab mir mal meine Gedanken gemacht.
Im Nachhinein glaube ich nicht das es wirklich nur an der Hitze lag.
Es war zwar warm aber nachts hat es sich doch gut abgekühlt in den letzten zwei Wochen.
Gut über die Heringsfänge muss man nicht reden da die heringszeit eigtl rum ist.
Mit sicherheit haben die Temperaturen etwas damit zu tun,dazu ist mir in den letzten zwei Wochen aufgefallen das der Wind quasi stündlich am Tag gedreht hat.
Glaube das hat den fischen mehr auf den Magen geschlagen.
Wenn ich an mai/Juni 2016 denke war die Hitze noch schlimmer und da hat es sich nachts auch nicht richtig abgekühlt und da hab ich selbst sogar noch Forellen sehr gut gefangen.

Wobei ich wieder ein Hals wie ein brückenpfeiler bekommen hab war das Eltern ihre kleinen Kinder dazu angestachelt haben das heringspaternoster noch druckvoller durchs Wasser zu ziehen das sie noch mehr Hornhecht reißen können.#q
Ich selber glaube u vor allem hoffe das es die angelei so wie jetzt in hs nicht mehr lange geben wird.
Ich fahre nun seit 34 Jahren nach hs zum fischen,aber wenn ich sehe was da so in den letzten Jahren abgeht wird mir übel.

Einige Leute sollten sich mal vor Augen halten das die Fische da sind um im Fjord zu Laichen und nicht um zentnerweise auf welche Art und Weise aus dem Wasser gezogen zu werden.

Gruss


----------



## rainzor (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

danke für die Petris.

Gestern Abend war ich noch mal am Fjord.
Vom Ufer aus mit Pose und Wurm.
Es scheint sich wieder zu normalisieren. Man hat auch wieder irgendetwas an der Oberfläche jagen sehen.
Gebissen haben über 50 Barsche und ein paar Rotfedern, aber wieder nichts in brauchbaren Größen.

Gruß
Rainer



Gesendet von meinem Elephone P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



ClasicII schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ein Tag zu Hause und hab mir mal meine Gedanken gemacht.
> Im Nachhinein glaube ich nicht das es wirklich nur an der Hitze lag.
> Es war zwar warm aber nachts hat es sich doch gut abgekühlt in den letzten zwei Wochen.
> Gut über die Heringsfänge muss man nicht reden da die heringszeit eigtl rum ist.
> ...


  ich stimme in allen Punkten zu......


----------



## strandlaeufer (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

fahre Samstag nach Hvide Sande.
Kann man noch mit Heringen und/oder Hornhecht rechnen?


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fahre Samstag nach Hvide Sande.
> Kann man noch mit Heringen und/oder Hornhecht rechnen?


Moin,

Hering war schon seit 2 Wochen vorbei, dann letzten Freitag wieder voll da. Aber seit Samstag wieder nichts.
Hornhecht geht noch, aber auf Pose recht schlecht. Die meisten werden gerissen.
Leider sind die Temperaturen deutlich runter gegangen, dafür hat aber der Wind deutlich aufgefrischt.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## strandlaeufer (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,

wenn die Temperaturen gesunken sind, sollte es auf Forelle ja wieder besser laufen oder?


----------



## coco70 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,Moin.
Ich war gestern und heute jeweils ab 19.30 Uhr an der Schleuse (bei offenen Schleusentoren) und es wurde an beiden Abenden gut Hornhecht gefangen , und zwar überwiegend auf Pose . Heute Abend wurden auch Heringe gefangen . Einige hatten sogar öfters ein "Full House" an der Rute .Ich stand leider weiter hinten auf dem Ponton , da gab es nur Hornhecht .


----------



## coco70 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Guten Abend,
 ich würde gerne im Bereich von Hvide Sande vom Ufer aus im Ringköping Fjord angeln (nicht im Schleusenbereich). Ist gar nicht so einfach in diesem Bereich ein Zugang zu finden . 
 Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp wo man gut an das Fjordufer kommt und auch was fangen kann  (Barsch/Hecht)?


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Coco,#h
am einfachsten wäre es in Ringköbing im Hafenbereich. Ob nun Drop Shot oder Posenangelei, deine Barsche fängst du dort eigentlich immer.#6


----------



## coco70 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Danke Dir für die Antwort . Ich hatte gehofft das es im Bereich von Hvide Sande gute Spots gibt , aber ist ohne Boot wohl schlecht .


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



coco70 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich würde gerne im Bereich von Hvide Sande vom Ufer aus im Ringköping Fjord angeln (nicht im Schleusenbereich). Ist gar nicht so einfach in diesem Bereich ein Zugang zu finden .
> Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp wo man gut an das Fjordufer kommt und auch was fangen kann (Barsch/Hecht)?



 Vom Tysker Havn nach links das Ufer lang, ob Du da was fängst kann ich aktuell nicht sagen, war zu lange nicht dort#h


----------



## rainzor (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,

ans Wasser kommt man im Bereich Hvide Sande doch überall.
Allerdings habe ich noch nie von Barsch, oder Hecht in dem Bereich gehört.
Wahrscheinlich ist der Salzgehalt dort noch zu hoch.

Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Vom Tysker Havn nach links das Ufer lang, ob Du da was fängst kann ich aktuell nicht sagen, war zu lange nicht dort#h



Zumindest Barsch und Hecht wird man dort nicht fangen. Untermaßige Flundern und Krabben sind aber immer möglich.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hecht hab ich dort am Ufer gesehen, st allerdings paar Jahre her


----------



## rippi (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Wir reden vom gleichen Tyskerhavn oder? Die Salinität ist da sehr hoch. Bist du absolut sicher das es ein Hecht war? Welche Jahreszeit?


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rippi schrieb:


> Wir reden vom gleichen Tyskerhavn oder? Die Salinität ist da sehr hoch. Bist du absolut sicher das es ein Hecht war? Welche Jahreszeit?


 
 sorry im Haven vertan, mit Blick auf Karte geklärt. Gegenüber von Nr. Lynvig, also Lynvig Havn
jedenfalls Havn stimmte|wavey:


----------



## okram24 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ist zurzeit niemand mehr am "Nabel der Welt", der über die aktuellen Fänge berichten kann? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nö, scheinbar nicht, ich muss mich noch 4 Wochen gedulden


----------



## raxrue (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Nö, scheinbar nicht, ich muss mich noch 4 Wochen gedulden






Mal sehen ob es eine Herbstrunde giebt...oder Weihnachstheringe |kopfkrat:g#c:vik:


----------



## okram24 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Auf der Webcam sind aktuell zwei Angler zu sehen, läuft wohl wirklich nicht mehr viel.
Wie sieht es mit den Makrelen aus?
Der Windfinder sagt für Ende nächster Woche Sonnenschein und wenig Wind voraus, das sind doch gute Aussichten, wenn das Baggerschiff nicht schon wieder alles aufwirbelt! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horny2018 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das waren dann wohl wir. :vik:
11 stressfreie Hornhechte zwischen 18:30 und 19:50Uhr.


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Zwar kein fisch, aber ein vorteil hat es momentan, man friert nicht beim angeln.


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Unvorstellbar, jedoch wahr.

Wenn einer mal in einem Fließgewässer (Aue), die im Fjord fließt, kostenlos auf Mefo, Bachforelle, Barsch und Hecht angeln möchte, der kann sich bei mir melden per pn. 
Der Eigentümer des Gewässers, hat zu mir gesagt, ich soll das mal in die Hände nehmen, damit er gute Angler d.h. nur ein oder zwei Angler bekommt und nicht ausartet bzw. keinen Müllplatz wird. 
Es geht auch nur im Juli und August. 
Da er mein Freund ist, habe ich ja gesagt und gleich an unsere Mitglieder gedacht.  
Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden - ohne Lebenslauf - per pn, dann werde ich mich melden.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto,

das Angebot hättest du Mal im Juni machen sollen...


Gruß
Rainer

Gesendet von meinem E1051X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hej otto,
Ich melde mich morgen mal per pn bei Dir.
Bg Carsten


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> das Angebot hättest du Mal im Juni machen sollen...
> 
> ...



Rainer, 
es geht nur im Juli und August - ist förmlich ein Urlaubsgeschenk.
Es ist ein privates Gewässer, wobei ich da schon Jahre mein Glück versuche und immer was fange. Ideales Gewässer für Fliegenfischer da keine Büsche dort sind - jedoch schwer  mit den normalen Montagen, da man mit Gefühl dort arbeiten muss  - das fängt beim Gehen an.
Dieses ist nicht ein Gewässer für Angler, die im Frühjahr oder Herbst ihr Glück versuchen, wenn der Hering da ist. 
Die müssen schon Angeln können.

Gruß
Otto


----------



## okram24 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Das Wetter sieht doch super für Makrele aus, wenig Wind und keine Wellen! Ist denn niemand vor Ort, der berichten kann? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Marko, ich werde bald berichten habe eine Gavekort geschenkt bekommen. Es ist ein Gutschein für eine drei Stunden Fahrt mit der Solea, da kann man ja nur auf Makrele gehen - ist ja förmlich in Sichtweite - ob ich was fange, kann ich noch nicht sagen - vielleicht labere ich auch nur, wenn nichts läuft.
Bei dem Wetter jetzt müsste die Makrele gut laufen auch noch der Hornhecht.

LG


----------



## Heilbutt (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

#6
Das wäre für mich das Highlight des Jahres - vom Ufer aus Makrelen fangen! Ich hoffe das klappt!
Leider muß ich mich noch 6 - 7 Wochen gedulden bis ich in HS bin.
Ich hab den Geruch der Grillmakrelen förmlich schon in der Nase!:m:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## worker_one (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Seit gestern hat der Wind wieder auf NW gedreht. 
Sieht schlecht aus auf die Minitune.
An der Schleuse läufts richtig gut auf Hornhecht.
Auch vereinzelt Heringe.


----------



## okram24 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



worker_one schrieb:


> Seit gestern hat der Wind wieder auf NW gedreht.
> Sieht schlecht aus auf die Minitune.
> An der Schleuse läufts richtig gut auf Hornhecht.
> Auch vereinzelt Heringe.


Super, dass sich doch wieder jemand gefunden hat, der aktuell berichtet, danke!
Bleib dran und Petri heil! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Habe gerade mal auf der Seite von Kott nach den Makrelentouren mit der MS Solea gesucht, da stehen nur die Preise, aber keine Termine drin.
Kann mal jemand vor Ort am Anleger schauen, ob bzw. wann es zwischen dem 08. und 20.07. Dreistunden-Touren auf Makrelen gibt? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Heute scheint ja was zu gehen so wie der Steg besetzt ist...mal sehen ob noch ordentlich Hering dabei ist


----------



## worker_one (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hering nur noch vereinzelt. Dafür jeden menge Hornis .
Am besten mit Pose und Fetzen.
Und die Meerforellen knallen da in regelmäßigen Abständen  dazwischen. Jemand ne Idee, wie man die an den Haken bekommt? |kopfkrat
Kann man vom Molenkopf auch platte fangen, oder ist das schon zu weit draußen? Will da morgen früh mal hin.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Soweit ich weiß sind die Meerforellen im Hafen geschützt sollte ich mich irren berichtigt mich.
Auf der Südmole habe ich im Herbst gut Klieschen gefangen genau auf der Molenspitze, was da jetzt geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Blueeyes37 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Meerforellen darfst Du dort nicht fangen , es drohen empfindliche Strafen !


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Meerforellen sind nicht nur IM Hafen, sondern auch bei den Außenmolen jeweils 500 Meter links bzw. rechts geschont!!!
Es drohen wirklich empfindliche Strafen!
Falls ihr diese großen Salmoniden meint die da teils Oberflächennah an der Schleuse herumschwimmen, da habe ich mir sagen lassen, als ich vor einigen Wochen vor Ort war, daß das Lachse sind und keine Meerforellen. 
https://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schutzzonen-2543.html

https://naer.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=e8f909dd0b9a42159335022f3a528a8e

https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich kann verstehen, das man über die Schutzzonen und welche Fische man fangen darf - wenig erfährt. In den Fachgeschäften bekommt man gute Empfehlungen, wie man sie angeln kann, damit der Rubel läuft, aber kaum Informationen wo die Fischart nicht gefangen werden darf - das wissen die Verkäufer selbst nicht.  
In Schutzzonen darf nicht geangelt werden, da müssen sich die Angler selbst drum kümmern, wo diese sind  - das ist oft ein Problem, da man sie nicht immer findet im Netz. Einige Fischarten stehen unter Schutz, aber auch einige Gebiete und wenn einer den Angelschein gemacht hat in Deutschland, dann muss er noch wissen, dass von Brücken, Staustufen in Hafenanlagen, Flussmündungen usw. normal nicht geangelt werden darf  - in Dänemark ist das von Platz zu Platz anders - selbst das Touristikbüro konnte mir vor Jahren keine genaue Auskunft auf meine Frage geben - hat zig Telefonate geführt und sagte dann, gehen Sie dort Angeln - sie haben ja den staatl. Schein und sagen Sie wir hätten das gesagt und sie könnten dann anrufen - unvorstellbar für mich da ein Angestellter eines Touristikbüros Gesetze macht - bzw. mich zufrieden gestellt hat.

Leider sind sie nicht richtig informiert und ein Urlauber, der eine Angel in Hvide Sande kauft und ein einige Haken, der glaubt, damit kann ich jetzt überall  Angeln und wenn er einen Fisch am Haken hat, dann kennt er gerade mal das es ein Hering oder Hornhecht ist. Eine Mefo kann er vom Lachs nicht unterscheiden - das ist normal. Es ist wirklich schwer für ein Laien, der über Nacht in Hvide Sande Angler geworden ist im Netz die genauen Schutzzonen zu finden und welche Fische unter Schutz stehen. Das können kaum die Profis genau sagen und kostet reichlich Stunden um diese genauen Informationen zu finden im Netz bzw. vor Ort.

Noch ein Verbot: Grillen auf dem Balkon oder Terrasse am Sommerhaus bzw. im Garten ist momentan vom Staat in ganz Dänemark verboten.
Bei dieser momentanen Trockenperiode, sind schon einige Hütten abgefackelt. Wirft man den Grill an, kann es sehr teuer werden, durch die Strafe und man kann arm werden durch den Schaden. 
Die Mülltonnen, dürfen auch nicht mehr nahe am Sommerhaus stehen, eine Vorsorge vom Staat, da die Feriengäste die Asche vom Ofen einfach in den Mülleimern geworfen haben - die jedoch noch Glut hatte und somit ein Brand entstanden ist - zweimal schon gesehen, wo eine Tonne am brennen war - selbst unsere Mülltonne am Sommerhaus hat Verformungen von zu warmer Asche bekommen.


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> ...
> Noch ein Verbot: Grillen auf dem Balkon oder Terrasse am Sommerhaus bzw. im Garten ist momentan vom Staat in ganz Dänemark verboten.
> ....



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wie jetzt? Ernsthaft???
Was wird aus meinem Plan mit den Grill-Makrelen?!?


Ich wünsche euch eine saftige Regenperiode!:q
Nicht nur wegen meiner Makrelen, auch die Ernten sind ja offenbar stark gefährdet bzw. schon verloren!?!|gr:

Aber das das schon solche Kreise zieht und sogar das Grillen untersagt wird...#q
Ärgerlich!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rippi (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Wie jetzt? Ernsthaft???
> Was wird aus meinem Plan mit den Grill-Makrelen?!?


Auf einen festen Grund darf mit einen Gasgrill gegrillt werden. Oder alternativ in die Billund Kommune fahren.


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rippi schrieb:


> Auf einen festen Grund darf mit einen Gasgrill gegrillt werden. Oder alternativ in die Billund Kommune fahren.



Werden sie dann auf dem Weg von Hvide Sande nach Billund im Wagen gebraten :q
War am Montag Nachmittag mal in Hvide Sande und habe eine Std auf der Fjordseite geangelt - war reichlich Wind und  ein Tor war auf. Habe einen 12 jährigen Jungen gezeigt wie man Fische fängt - gelandet haben wir 5 Hornhechte und sechs kleine Heringe. Zwei Fische durfte er auch säubern - jetzt haben wir einen Angler mehr.


----------



## Jesse J (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Werden sie dann auf dem Weg von Hvide Sande nach Billund im Wagen gebraten :q
> War am Montag Nachmittag mal in Hvide Sande und habe eine Std auf der Fjordseite geangelt - war reichlich Wind und  ein Tor war auf. Habe einen 12 jährigen Jungen gezeigt wie man Fische fängt - gelandet haben wir 5 Hornhechte und sechs kleine Heringe. Zwei Fische durfte er auch säubern - jetzt haben wir einen Angler mehr.



#6 Top! So muss das laufen! Von den Griesgramen die sich nicht über die Schulter gucken lassen und nur bös gucken ham wa ja schon genug


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Jesse J
Da gebe ich Dir recht und einige kämpfen sogar um den Platz in Hvide Sande - es sind meistens die, die keine Ahnung haben und glauben es liegt daran. Wenn einer lesen kann und eine Angelrute und Rolle mit Schnur kennt und nicht vom Tauwurm zur Seite springt, findet im Netz d.h. auch hier im Anglerboard, die besten Fangmethoden wie man Fische am Haken bekommt. Man muss sich ein wenig Bemühen  -und nicht posten - wie fängt man den Fisch xxl mit dem Zusatz schreibt aber viel und setz sich dann nach der Arbeit, am gedeckten Tisch um zu lesen. 
Auch wenn ich mir jetzt Feinde mache - aber solch ein Satz sagt genug über die Person aus. So ist das in der heutigen Zeit - nehmen aber nicht geben.
Gruß


----------



## benzy (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Werden sie dann auf dem Weg von Hvide Sande nach Billund im Wagen gebraten :q
> War am Montag Nachmittag mal in Hvide Sande und habe eine Std auf der Fjordseite geangelt - war reichlich Wind und  ein Tor war auf. Habe einen 12 jährigen Jungen gezeigt wie man Fische fängt - gelandet haben wir 5 Hornhechte und sechs kleine Heringe. Zwei Fische durfte er auch säubern - jetzt haben wir einen Angler mehr.



Hallo LAC,

da sind wir uns ja fast auf die Füße getreten. Wir haben uns gestern Nachmittag mal eine halbe Stunde vor das Fischereihaus gesetzt und den Anglern dort zugeschaut- sie waren erfolglos! Interessant waren die beiden Seehunde!


----------



## Ostsee Luft (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin Leute,
Wie siehts aus, sind einige Leute vor Ort? 
Ist die Makrele da? Wetter ist ja dementsprechend gut!
Lg


----------



## Fiegefischer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Samstag gehts mit der Familie für 2 Wochen nach Søndervig.
Das Angelzeug packe ich ein, aber ob mir meine Zwerge und ihre Mutter Zeit zum Angeln lassen.....nun wir werden sehen. :q
Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für diesen tollen Thread der sehr viele Infos geliefert hat. #6


----------



## LAC (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> 
> da sind wir uns ja fast auf die Füße getreten. Wir haben uns gestern Nachmittag mal eine halbe Stunde vor das Fischereihaus gesetzt und den Anglern dort zugeschaut- sie waren erfolglos! Interessant waren die beiden Seehunde!



Es stimmt, einige waren erfolglos, Seehunde waren bei mir nicht da, mein Nachbar tat mit Leid, es war ein Ausländer der dann zu mir kam und zeigte mir seinen Haken, ob es der richtig wäre. Als Haken hatte er einen Drilling - damit geht's natürlich nicht, wenn man mit Pose angelt - hab ihn erklärt was er machen muss und dann bekam er die ersten Bisse hatte aber dann Probleme mit dem Drillen - jedenfalls war er auf einmal ganz anders drauf und glücklich.  
Vorher war ich mit dem Jungen natürlich im Fischereihaus. da wurden Krebse gefangen und ich habe ihm gezeigt wie man sie fängt ohne gekniffen zu werden und viel Informationen über die einzelnen Fischarten  - da träumt er noch lange von inzwischen kennt er mehr über die Fische als manch ein Angler in Hvide Sande  z.B. das der Knurrhahn   Geräusche macht aber auch sehr schnell zuschnappen kann- förmlich blitzartig d.h. schneller in der Beschleunigung ist, als eine Makrele aber auch das der Alkohol in DK teuer ist - das wissen natürlich auch Angler. 
Morgen kommt von der Insel Als, Boardie Okram zu mir - wir wollen mit de Solea eine 3 Std Fahrt machen  und Makrelen fangen - bin gespannt ob wir es machen oder in Hvide Sande auf Hornhecht gehen bzw. bei uns im Bach unser Glück versuchen. Berichte was gefangen wurde.


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> ...Morgen kommt von der Insel Als, Boardie Okram zu mir - wir wollen mit de Solea eine 3 Std Fahrt machen  und Makrelen fangen - bin gespannt ob wir es machen oder in Hvide Sande auf Hornhecht gehen bzw. bei uns im Bach unser Glück versuchen. Berichte was gefangen wurde.



Darauf bin ich schon seeehr neugierig.:m
Ich möchte im August auch einen solchen Trip machen!
Bin gespannt was ihr berichtet!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Scabbers (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich wollte mal "Hallo" in die Runde sagen |wavey:
Ab dem 28.07. bin ich mit meiner Frau für eine Woche Nähe Hvide Sande in Skodbjerge. Ist für mich das erste Mal Nordsee und auch das erste Mal Dänemark, ich wate ansonsten durch die mecklenburgische Ostsee. :q
Die Kinder sind bei Oma, Frau will viel lesen, klingt gut, oder? Soll heißen, ins Auto kommt auch Angelkram soviel reinpasst. Brandungsausrüstung, Posenruten, Spinnruten, etc. Was ich dann letztendlich angehe wird sich zeigen.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich auch nix gegen einen Plausch an der Schleuse oder gemeinsames in die Brandung starren. Eine 3-Stunden-Ausfahrt mit der Solea auf Makrele klingt auch interessant |kopfkrat
 Sollte jemand in der Zeit auch vor Ort sein und sich angesprochen fühlen, dann gib bescheid. 


Gruß


----------



## Hiep (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Scabbers, ich bin auch vom 28.07. an für eine Woche vor Ort (in Klegod, ein paar Kilometer nördlich von Hvide Sande). Wollte mit meinem Sohn auch mal an der Schleuse oder von der Mole angeln. 
Habe dort früher schon einmal gut Makrelen (hängt natürlich vom Wetter/Wind ab) und Plattfische gefangen.
Können uns gerne am Wochenende 28./29.07. kontakten und austauschen, ob wir mal zeitgleich unterwegs sind etc.

VG
Hiep


----------



## okram24 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Es stimmt, einige waren erfolglos, Seehunde waren bei mir nicht da, mein Nachbar tat mit Leid, es war ein Ausländer der dann zu mir kam und zeigte mir seinen Haken, ob es der richtig wäre. Als Haken hatte er einen Drilling - damit geht's natürlich nicht, wenn man mit Pose angelt - hab ihn erklärt was er machen muss und dann bekam er die ersten Bisse hatte aber dann Probleme mit dem Drillen - jedenfalls war er auf einmal ganz anders drauf und glücklich.
> Vorher war ich mit dem Jungen natürlich im Fischereihaus. da wurden Krebse gefangen und ich habe ihm gezeigt wie man sie fängt ohne gekniffen zu werden und viel Informationen über die einzelnen Fischarten  - da träumt er noch lange von inzwischen kennt er mehr über die Fische als manch ein Angler in Hvide Sande  z.B. das der Knurrhahn   Geräusche macht aber auch sehr schnell zuschnappen kann- förmlich blitzartig d.h. schneller in der Beschleunigung ist, als eine Makrele aber auch das der Alkohol in DK teuer ist - das wissen natürlich auch Angler.
> Morgen kommt von der Insel Als, Boardie Okram zu mir - wir wollen mit de Solea eine 3 Std Fahrt machen  und Makrelen fangen - bin gespannt ob wir es machen oder in Hvide Sande auf Hornhecht gehen bzw. bei uns im Bach unser Glück versuchen. Berichte was gefangen wurde.


Leider ist aus unserer Fahrt mit der Solea nichts geworden, weil sie aufgrund des Windes abgesagt wurde!
Ersatzweise haben wir dann den Hornhechten am nördlichen Ufer auf der Fjordseite an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande nachgestellt. Wieso eigentlich ersatzweise? Es war ein super Angelnachmittag, wie eigentlich immer mit Otto. Nachdem wir einige Hornies gefangen hatten, bat uns ein Junge um Rat, da er bisher erfolglos war. Als erstes überprüften wir seine Angel und entfernten ein völlig überflüssiges Stahlvorfach. Dann war Otto in seinem Element! Er zeigte dem kleinen Mann, wie man eine Garnele ordentlich auf den Haken zieht, die Bisserkennung und den richtigen Moment zum Anschlag und dann durfte der Junge selbst ran und war sichtlich Stolz, als er den ersten Horni an Land zog und danach folgten noch einige! Natürlich hat es Otto auch nicht versäumt den Kleinen noch fürs Anglerboard zu werben! 
Da wir nun auch genug Hornhechte im Eimer hatten, beendeten wir den Angeltag und gingen erstmal ein Eis essen. Als wir dann um kurz nach fünf die Fische im Putzraum reinigen wollten, war dieser leider geschlossen!?
Also haben wir die Fische bei Otto zu Hause gemeinsam gereinigt und anschließend brüderlich geteilt.
Es war, wie immer mit Otto ein unvergesslicher Tag. Nach etwa zweistündiger Fahrt waren wir dann auch wieder in unserem Ferienhaus auf Als!
Danke Otto und gerne wieder! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Okram 
Marko - ein Dank, denn mit Dir angele ich wirklich gerne - wir sind nicht nur Freunde sondern auch ein Angel-Team. War Super und ich freue mich, daß der kleine Junge - nach dem Schnellkursus - auf einmal schlag auf schlag Hornhechte fing. Das wird er nie vergessen.

@ Hiep

Das mit den Makrelen fangen im Hafenbereich sieht nicht mehr so gut aus wie früher, da die Hafeneinfahrt kleiner geworden ist - an der langen Mole wird es sicherlich gehen - zur Information,  die Makrele jagt auf Geruch  - wie ein Hai - und dann erst auf Sicht. d.h. mit einem Köder kommt förmlich die Makrele zum Haken - mit einem Paternoster muss Du den Haken förmlich der Makrele vor die Augen werfen.

Ich fange sie lieber mit der Pose und Köder. 
Und Vorsicht, die langen Molen sind gefährlich.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto und Marco.

Petri zu euren Fängen und freut mich, daß ihr einen schönen Tag erleben durftet #6


----------



## Lemsen (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Boardies,
wie sieht im Moment an der großen Mole aus, sind Makrelen in Wurfweite? Lohnt ein Versuch mit Wattis auf Platten?
Fähre am Samstag für 2 Wochen hoch und packe gerade mein Zeug zusammen.

Gruß Lemsen #6


----------



## Scabbers (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Hiep
Das machen wir. Lass uns mal per PN Kontaktdaten austauschen und dann mal weiter sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Scabbers schrieb:


> @Hiep
> Das machen wir. Lass uns mal per PN Kontaktdaten austauschen und dann mal weiter sehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk




Mhh..da müssen wir wohl die Kamera wechseln um die Mole zu sehen...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,
 hier mal ein wenig Unterhaltung. https://www.tvmidtvest.dk/fangstgaranti/fangstgaranti-hornfisk-i-hvide-sande?autoplay=1#player
 Noch 12 Tage #6

 BG
 carsten


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Carsten Heidorn
Hallo Carsten, haben heute noch von dir gesprochen - schön das Du etwas Bewegung hier im Thread bringst mit dem Filmchen, wie man Hornhechte fängt. 
Habe mir mal den Werbefilm angesehen und muss sagen, das ist nur eine Art, wie man den Hornhecht überlisten kann jedoch in meinen Augen nicht die Feinste und Beste. Die sieht in meinen Augen anders aus - denn mit einem Drilling oder mit Seidenfäden, wo sich die Zähne drin festhängen - entstehen oft die gewaltigen Sprünge  aus dem Wasser - nicht umsonst wird der Hornhecht der "Marlin des kleinen Mannes" genannt. oft bricht dieser Maulknochen und ich finde sie nicht richtig waidmännisch. Natürlich kann man so Hornhechte fangen. 
Es gibt zig Methoden wie man sie fangen kann, mit Heringspaternoster da fangen sich die Hornhechte selbst und rollen sich ein, mit Dynamit usw.  Nun ist beim Hornhecht sein Fressverhalten unterschiedlich - ist es ein Köder der ruhig im Wasser schwimmt oder eine Fischimitation oder Fäden die durchs Wasser gezogen werden und ein Fisch imitieren.  Sein Fressverhalten ist anders - er stellt sich auf den Köder und auf die Bewegung ein. 
Nun bin ich keine Hellseher, ich kann es aber sagen, da ich mir dieses jahrelang Unterwasser in jungen Jahren angesehen habe  - förmlich studiert habe, weil mich das interessierte. Wenn man diese Gewohnheiten  kennt und will jetzt welche fangen,  dann entwickeln sich da  zwei ganz unterschiedliche Fangmethoden - wenn sie auf diese  Fresseigenschaften anpasst.
Ich werde z.B. zum Hellseher, weil ich den Biss mit den Worten "jetzt geht die Pose unter" im Vorfeld ansage. Oft sage ich aus der Spannung heraus, jetzt, jetzt beißt einer, gleich geht die Pose  Unterwasser. Einige glauben dann, die das hören, ich wäre ein Sprüche Klopfer und wenn sie es dann sehen, verstehen sie die Welt nicht mehr - das es so ist wie ich es sage  - das ist 50 Jahre - mit klaren Kopf - Erfahrungen sammeln.  

Mit Heringspaternoster, Seidenfäden und was alles angeboten wird, und im Hau Ruck verfahren mit Drillinge - fange ich keine Hornhechte aber auch damit geht es.

Und wenn der Hornhecht da ist, fange ich mit meiner erwähnten Methode, wenn ich will und den ganzen Tag auf Hornhecht gehe über 100 Stück - bin aber nicht bescheuert. So kann ein Angeltag 5 Std. aussehen:


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto,
ich habe jetzt extra viele Seiten zurückgeblättert, oder ich bin einfach zu dämlich:
Welche ist die von dir erwähnte Methode?!?|kopfkrat#c

Ich kenne nur die Standard-Methode, wie in dem Film dargestellt.
...und die mit einem schlanken Blinker - mit Haken in 6 - 8 cm Abstand dahinter...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hiep (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ich denke mal, Otto meint die Posenmontage auf Hornhecht, oder? 

Dazu würde mich nur noch mal interessieren:

Wie tief unter der Wasseroberfläche wird der Köder angeboten?
Was ist der beste Köder (in Irland und der Bretagne haben ich häufiger beobachtet, das Streifen vom Bauchlappen der Makrele verwendet werden)?
Welche Hakengröße ist ideal?

Danke und Gruß,
Hiep


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt / @ Hiep

Alle die Methoden die man kaufen kann - sind mit Seidenfäden, bzw. sind Fischimitation mit unterschiedliche Haken.  Bei diesen Methoden ist man immer am drehen mit der Rolle, damit ein schwimmender Fisch imitiert wird - bei dieser Methode kommt der Hornhecht mit großer Geschindigkeit und schnappt sich den vorgetäuschen Fisch und bleibt dann mit seinen Zähnen in den Fäden oder am Haken egal ob mit einer Spitze oder drei, hängen. Dann kommen oft beim Drill die "gewaltigen" Sprünge, da er den Haken bzw. die Fäden abschütteln will - geht aber nicht, oft sieht man bei der Landung, das der Maulknochen (der lange Schnabel) gebrochen ist. Ist zwar ein Fangmethode, die funktioniert und in jedem Angelladen zu kaufen gibt, aber für mich nicht die feine Art der Angelei ist.
Das muss jedoch jeder selber sehen, wie er die Angelei betreibt - diese oben genannte Methode kann man kaufen und man fängt damit.

Mein Methode kann man nicht kaufen, da ich sie mir selbst bauen mit gekauften Kram natürlich. Sie ist ganz anders, ich angele mit Pose und Haken und haben den Haken etwa 1,5 m untern den Schwimmer montiert, da der Hornhecht ein Oberflächenfisch ist. Das ich "Hellseher" bin, da ich den Biss im Vorfeld schon ansage, hat damit was zu tun, das ich mit einer ausgebleiten langen Pose arbeite, die im Wasser immer die gleichen Bewegung macht vom Wasser, sobald der Hornhecht jedoch den Köder berührt, ist die Bewegung der Pose anders - dieses sehe ich, da ich ein geschultes Auge habe.  Der Hornhecht nimmt bei dieser Fangmethode, wo ich am Haken ein Fischfetzen oder ein Garnele mache, ganz vorsichtig den Köder. Testet ihn sogar ob man es fressen kann, d.h. die Pose macht eine gleichmäßige Bewegung vom Wasser, kommt der Hornhecht und testet den Köder bzw.lutscht am Köder (Fischfetzen/ Garnele) sehe ich dieses an der Pose, da sie eine andere Bewegung macht.(Dieses sieht man z.B. nicht bei einer Glaskugel - wenn die sich dreht - die bleibt immer rund ) 
Beim lutschen am Köder darf er kein Haken spüren, wenn es so ist zieht er ab - aber nur ein, zwei Meter mit dem Köder - bleibt dann stehen, d.h. die Pose ist unter Wasser gegangen wird dann wieder sichtbar , dann hat er den Köder so gedreht im Maul, daß er ihn schlucken kann und zieht dann ab und schluckt den Köder.

Kommt dann der Anschlag, dann sitzt der Haken nicht mehr im Maulknochen sondern im Schlund hinter den Kiemen und kein Maulknochen bricht ab und er macht auch keine gigantischen Sprünge mehr - jedoch gewaltige Fluchtversuche. 
Dieses ist meine Methode und kein Fisch verliere ich beim Drill.

Wobei ich auch schon welche verloren habe, jedoch dann immer, wenn ich gedacht habe, er hat ihn schon im Maul gedreht zum schlucken d.h. ich habe zu früh angehauen, dann hing der Haken im Maulknochen und oft kommt er los -bei den gekauften Fäden kommt er nicht mehr los und beim Heringspaternoster, fängst du eine Fischrollade, da er sich komplett eingewickelt hat - jeder hat aber so seine eigene Methode - wenn einer sie mit Netze fangen will, soll er das machen - geht aber schlecht - habe ich in Dalmatien beobachten, da haben sie Nachts mit Lampen, Sardinen angelockt . dann ein Netz um den Sardinenschwarm gelegt und das Netz mit Fisch an Land gezogen - zig Hornhechte waren da auch drin - fast alle sind über das Netz in Freiheit gesprungen - und mir sind die Hornhecht schon in meinen Kahn gesprungen aber auch fliegende Fische jedoch nicht in Hvide Sande. So ist das mit Fische, die im Oberwasser schwimmen. 

Diese Methode, die ich hier mal schnell und grob erläutert habe finde ich am besten und fange da auch gut mit, wobei man schon etwas Erfahrung haben muss, denn der Hornhecht geht ganz vorsichtig beim ersten mal am Köder, was einige gar nicht sehen, die schauen aufs Wasser, schauen zu den anderen Angler am anderen Ufer ob sie Fische fangen und ihre Pose ist auf einmal verschwunden - nicht vom Fisch von der Strömung durch die Schleuse. Ist doch auch eine Einlage - da lernt man auch raus.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Eine gute Methode ist ein Sbirolino, floating oder suspending, dahinter ein 1,50 - 2,00 Meter langes Fluorocarbon-Vorfach mit einem 6er-Haken. Darauf so einen Köder...[url=https://flic.kr/p/28dE2Ru]
	
IMG-20180603-WA0000 by Chris Vonach, auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Josten (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hey Leute,
ich würde gerne morgen Früh einen Versuch auf hornhechte und makrelen machen. Ich hatte daran gedacht mit heringspaternoster + merforeellenblinker(Fäden)  zu angeln. Ich weiß nämlich , dass die hornhechte auch oft auf die paternoster gehen. Die Makrelen lassen sich doch hauptsächlich nur an den molen angeln oder? Kann man die hornhechte auch gut an den molen fangen oder laufen die im schleusenbereich besser? Brauche ich für die Makrelen extra makrelenvorfächer oder tun es die heringspaternoster auch? 
Freue mich auf eure antworten. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Zanderschnapper
diese Methode kenne ich - fluppt auch gut.  Sandaale hat aber nicht jeder zur Hand - Krabben bekommst du in jeden Supermarkt und eine lange Pose mit Vorfach hat auch fast jeder. Sbirolino - kennen doch nur die Profis. 
In Hvide Sande wird doch der Zuschauer zum Angler in Deutschland wird ein Angler wieder Zuschauer, weil er nicht das fängt, was er sich vorgestellt hat.

Von Jahr zu Jahr werden neue Fangmöglichkeiten angeboten um die richtige zu finden, muss man lange suchen und viel über die aquatische Fauna wissen. Die Print-Medien, wie Angelzeitungen usw. die haben doch alle schwer zu kämpfen. Im Internet findet man alles - wie hier im Anglerbord - da fragt einer morgens vor der Arbeit hier im Board mit den Worten schreibt viel und setzt sich Abends am gedeckten Tisch.  Jeder der die Tastatur bewegen kann und den Fisch mal am Haken hatte, postet ihm etwas. Ob das stimmt steht auf einem anderen Blatt - aber jeder möchte helfen, das ist ja ein schöner Zug und oft sehr farbenfroh. Deshalb sollt man nicht alles glauben was hier steht und auch meine Postings, drei mal lesen, damit man sie versteht.

Nachsatz für @ Josten

Josten auf Hornhecht an der Schleuse geht  - auf Makrele nicht. Hab auch schon 4 Stck in fünf Jahre dort gefangen - also ein Versuch lohnt sich - entspannt *lach   Auf Makrele solltest Du zur langen Mole gehen und in Richtung Meer werfen 
 Hornhechte an der Mole geht aber nicht so gut wie im Fjord momentan, da du dem Hornhecht sein Köder oder was auch immer förmlich vor die Augen werfen muss.

Makrele geht nur von der Mole in unterschiedlichen Methoden - mit Fischfetzen oder mit künstliche Köder, dann muss du der Makrele den künstlichen Köder förmlich vor die Augen werfen, mit Pose und Fischfetzen kommt die Makrele zum Köder, da sie auf Geruch jagt und dann auf Sicht zuschnappt - habe ich schon mehrfach gepostet

Bin morgen in den Nachmittagsstunden auch da - am Fjord und versuche mein Glück auf Hornhechte.


----------



## schredder83 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin, werde morgen auch mal mein glück versuchen. Alle möglichen methoden (pose+vorfach, seidenfaden, paternoster, plattfisch, blinker...) eingepackt. Bei dem sonnenschein grad dürfte gut was auf glitzernde heringsfetzen laufen... hoff ich mal. Wir werden sehen und ich berichte.


----------



## bissiger Hecht (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Anfang Juli 2015 waren wir als absolute Anfänger im Bereich Meeresfische das erste Mal in Hvide Sande. An der Schleuse, Fjord Seite, waren viele Angler am fischen und fangen, also versuchten wir auch unser Glück. Die erste Stunde verging ohne ein Fisch am Band....dann erbahmte sich der 8 jährige Max und erklärte uns, wie man am besten den Hornhechten nachstellen könne. Spinnruten eingepackt, Posenruten raus, 6er Aalhaken dran.....getrocknete Makrelen Bauchlappen hatte Max für uns über (Krabben vom Aldi oder Sandaale von Kott gehen auch) und los ging's. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis die ersten Hornis den Weg in den Kescher fanden, macht echt Spaß und die schmecken sowohl gebraten als auch geräuchert.

2016 waren wir zwischen Thorsminde und Harbøore, war aber nicht so erfolgreich. Paar Platte aus der Brandung und dicke Heringe vor der Schleuse in Thorsminde haben wir aber noch gefangen.

Letztes Jahr ging es ende Juli wieder nach Hvide Sande und dieses mal waren wir es dann, die einem Angler aus dem asiatischen Raum mit Händen, Füßen und mit schlechtem Englisch das Hornhecht angeln erklärten....er hatte seine Rute inklusive 25g. Hecht Pose und kleinem Drilling fertig montiert von Kott gekauft...die Rute, Rolle und Schnur waren ok, aber erst mal eine 8g Pose montiert, Wirbel dazwischen und Vorfach mit Einzelhaken dran. Sandaal Fetzen dran und nach kurzer Zeit kam der erste biss. Beim dritten biss konnte er dann auch den ersten Hornhecht freudestrahlend landen und hörte gar nicht mehr auf sich für die Hilfe zu bedanken.

Am Wochenende fahre ich mit meinem Sohn wieder hoch, hoffe das bis dahin auch die Makrelen ankommen. Ist einfach nur schön da, tolle Landschaft, viele Möglichkeiten zu fischen und die Leute da sind auch alle tiefenentspannt und nett


----------



## bissiger Hecht (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC : Du hast was vom angeln von der Mole auf Makrelen mit Pose geschrieben....könntest du die Montage bitte mal näher erklären, z.B. wie viel Gramm Tragkraft hat die Pose, Paternoster Vorfach oder lieber eines mit einem Haken, in welcher tiefe ungefähr den Köder anbieten, Fischfetzen... Krabben... Wattwürmer als Köder?

Und als kleine Info von mir, an alle die zum ersten mal da sind.....wenn ihr den zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein für Hvide Sande habt, dürft ihr das Schlachthaus  am Nordufer der Schleuse, Meeresseite, nutzen und auch crusheis zum kühlen des Fangs ist da und im Erlaubnisschein inklusive.


----------



## benzy (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute mal nee Stunde Zeit genommen und mir die Angelei an der Schleuse auf der Seeseite angeschaut. Es sind doch in der Zeit einige Hornis rausgekommen. Aber es war eindeutig zu sehen das nur erfahrene Angler die mit Naturködern an der Pose oder Spiro gefangen haben. Die Leute mit Blech und die Unerfahrene bzw. welche die das erste Mal angeln hatten nichts. Diese waren eindeutig an der Wurftechnik und am gesamten Umgang mit der Angel zu identifizieren. Auch die Ruckangler aus dem Morgenland hatten mit ihrer umstrittenen Technik nichts am Paternoster-zum Glück!!!!
Ein doch sehr interessantes Schauspiel von oben von der Schleuse waren die Lachse welche seeseitig in großen Schwärmen standen und sich immer wieder durch ordentliche Sprünge zeigten!


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ bissiger Hecht,
Wenn Du mich so fragst, dann triffts Du bei mir einen wunden Punkt. da ich das gar nicht so richtig erklären kann, wer mich kennt, versteht das, da ich in mein Koffer nur Müll habe an Posen - ich lege da keinen großen Wert drauf - ich fahre einmal mit dem Kanu im unteren Bereich im Fjord an der Schilfkante vorbei und habe dann für 200 Euro Angelmaterial eingesammelt - ich förmlich ein Reinigungsmann.
 Da suche ich mir dann eine, die ich als gut ansehe und setze sie ein und an der mole, sehe ich mir die Wellen an und nehme mir einfach eine, die ich als gut empfinde  -welche marke, ist mir egal, schätze die tiefe ab und häng am Haken Fischfetzen und warte bis eine Makrele am Haken geht. Dann und wann habe ich auch eine ausgelegt mit Pose und mit einer anderen mit Makrelenpaternoster suche ich mein Fangrevier ab - ich war früher an der alten Mole sehr oft - kannte jede Ecke, an der neuen kennen ich keine Ecke - da ich sehr weit laufen muss um Makrelen zu fangen. Ich bin ja dann und wann in Gebiete wo die Angelei etwas spannender ist. da fange ich dann meine Makrelen. Hvide Sand ist für mich nur ein Platz wo ich Hornhecht, Hering, und Aal fange alle anderen Arten muss man förmlich suchen - das mache ich nicht. Laufe da nicht drei Tage rum um eine spezielle Art zu fangen, die ich im Mittelmeer ganz schnell am Haken habe. Ich kann auch stundenlang nur zuschauen und nicht angeln -  mache ich oft, gebe Jugendliche meine Angel und sage was sie machen müssen, wenn Sie dann einen fangen habe ich mehr Freude, als wenn ich ein Hering am Haken habe. Ich betreibe die Angelei nur zum entspannen wobei ich mir reichlich Gedanken mache wie ich sie überlisten kann, damit sie bei mir am Haken landen. Wenn es nur um Fisch und Zeit geht  -  habe ich sie schneller gekauft.


----------



## bissiger Hecht (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

In puncto Pose wollte ich eigentlich nur Wissen, ob es eine 6g bis 10g Aalpose oder doch eher eine 15g bis 30g Hecht Pose sein sollte....???


----------



## okram24 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



bissiger Hecht schrieb:


> In puncto Pose wollte ich eigentlich nur Wissen, ob es eine 6g bis 10g Aalpose oder doch eher eine 15g bis 30g Hecht Pose sein sollte....???


Also ich habe immer eine Laufpose zwischen 20 und 30g mit Stopper benutzt. Die muß auch nicht aufs Gramm genau ausgebleit sein. Lass sie ruhig etwas weiter heraus schauen, die Bisse sind sehr gut erkennbar, das heißt die Makrele geht voll drauf! Durch den Stopper hast du die Möglichkeit in verschiedenen Tiefen zu suchen und das kann auch mal tiefer als die Rutenlänge sein!
Wenn nicht so viele Angler auf der Mole sind, kannst du die Posenrute auch ablegen und mit einer zweiten Rute mit Paternoster nach den Minituns suchen! 
Viel Glück und berichte mal, ob was geht!

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Na Dann mal mein Tipp...
https://www.ebay.de/itm/BULDO-Durchlauf-m-Antenne-vorgebleit-4g-4685070/273353805140?hash=item3fa5280d54%3Ag%3AcDMAAOSwTEpanCw-&_sacat=0&_nkw=Pose+vorgebleit&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.XPose+vorgebleit.TRS0


 nach einem Meter ein Bleischrot und leichter Wirbel...und einen halben Meter später einen 6er Haken...Herings..Hornhechtstreifen 6-8 cm Länge und ca1 cm breite.. am Ende zweimal mit dem Haken durchgestochen so das die Spitze des Haken auf der Hautseite rauschaut....Gummiperle und Stopper für die Pose nicht vergessen....ansonsten hat Otto schon alles beschrieben..Lutschen und abziehen lassen usw..




 die Pose darf ruhig 10-20 gramm haben sollte aber ein Stück weit durchlaufen


https://www.ebay.de/itm/BULDO-Durch...70.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.XPose+vorgebleit.TRS0


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ bissiger Hecht,
> Wenn Du mich so fragst, dann triffts Du bei mir einen wunden Punkt. da ich das gar nicht so richtig erklären kann, wer mich kennt, versteht das, da ich in mein Koffer nur Müll habe an Posen - ich lege da keinen großen Wert drauf - ich fahre einmal mit dem Kanu im unteren Bereich im Fjord an der Schilfkante vorbei und habe dann für 200 Euro Angelmaterial eingesammelt - ich förmlich ein Reinigungsmann.
> Da suche ich mir dann eine, die ich als gut ansehe und setze sie ein und an der mole, sehe ich mir die Wellen an und nehme mir einfach eine, die ich als gut empfinde  -welche marke, ist mir egal, schätze die tiefe ab und häng am Haken Fischfetzen und warte bis eine Makrele am Haken geht. Dann und wann habe ich auch eine ausgelegt mit Pose und mit einer anderen mit Makrelenpaternoster suche ich mein Fangrevier ab - ich war früher an der alten Mole sehr oft - kannte jede Ecke, an der neuen kennen ich keine Ecke - da ich sehr weit laufen muss um Makrelen zu fangen. Ich bin ja dann und wann in Gebiete wo die Angelei etwas spannender ist. da fange ich dann meine Makrelen. Hvide Sand ist für mich nur ein Platz wo ich Hornhecht, Hering, und Aal fange alle anderen Arten muss man förmlich suchen - das mache ich nicht. Laufe da nicht drei Tage rum um eine spezielle Art zu fangen, die ich im Mittelmeer ganz schnell am Haken habe. Ich kann auch stundenlang nur zuschauen und nicht angeln -  mache ich oft, gebe Jugendliche meine Angel und sage was sie machen müssen, wenn Sie dann einen fangen habe ich mehr Freude, als wenn ich ein Hering am Haken habe. Ich betreibe die Angelei nur zum entspannen wobei ich mir reichlich Gedanken mache wie ich sie überlisten kann, damit sie bei mir am Haken landen. Wenn es nur um Fisch und Zeit geht  -  habe ich sie schneller gekauft.




Hej LAC,


Ich finde es sehr gut dass Du den nicht erfahrenen Anglern incl. der jüngeren Generation zeigst wie es funktionieren kann #6
Nichts macht glücklicher als in strahlende Kinderaugen zu schauen.


Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@SFVNOR

Stefan, den jungen Anglern kann man alles erklären, sie hören zu, machen es und wenn sie dann noch ein oder mehrere Fische fangen - das werden Sie nie vergessen. Ich zeige Ihnen aber auch die Fehler, die oft gemacht werden, damit sie die auch sehen und sich merken, damit sie diese nicht machen. Wichtig ist auch wie der Haken gesetzt wird, denn merkt der Hornhecht diesen beim ersten Kontakt, spuckt er den Köder aus. Das merkt man beim Hornhecht , wenn die Pose das zweite mal nicht mehr untergeht, dann hole ich sie rein und sehe dann, das der Köder verrutscht ist und der Haken sichtbar ist - bedingt durch die Wasserbewegung.
Normal kann man alles ins Wasser werfen, die Erfolgsquoten sind jedoch unterschiedlich und ich glaube, daß ich mit meinen Methoden in den oberen Bereichen liege, wenn´s um Stückzahlen bei den Schwarmfischen. Hering und Hornhecht geht. Bei der Makrele mache ich zwar alles richtig, aber da sie nur in kleinen Trupps kommen - kann es sein, das sie 30 m weiter am anderen Haken gehen, weil sie meine gar nicht riechen bzw. sehen. 

Betreffend riechen, in den 80iger Jahren habe ich mehrmals ein ehemaliges Forschungsschiff gechartert und Fahrten von Emden (Nordsee) Richtung Borkum Riff und Doggerbank - sgar eine Woche bis zu den Orkney Inseln gemacht. Habe zahlende Angler mitgenommen, die Presse war bei den kleinen Fahrten auch dabei und ich schrieb damals auch Berichte für einige Fachzeitungen. Wir haben dort in zwei Tage über 1500 Fische gefangen - zu der Zeit war Hai angesagt in der Nordsee -  ich habe Rubby Dubby - d.h. eine Duftspur gelegt - indem ich 80 Makrelen durch den Wolf gedreht habe -damit die Hundshaie dieses riechen und der Spur folgen, wo ich mit Makrele und Haken förmlich warte.   Haie haben ich gefangen hier ein Foto Kapitän Nay mit meinen Hundshai.


----------



## bacalo (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC

 Vintage pur und rechts daneben die gute alte Honigfarbene Sportex-Tele:k. 

 Gruß Peter (der gerne mitliest).


----------



## okram24 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja, auch die Kühltasche mit dem 70-er-Jahre-Muster hinten links! 





bacalo schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> Vintage pur und rechts daneben die gute alte Honigfarbene Sportex-Tele:k.
> 
> Gruß Peter (der gerne mitliest).



Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## bissiger Hecht (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC: 
Boot in Emden gechartert.....liegt bei mir um die Ecke (Emdener Knock ist etwa ne Stunde entfernt). Meine Hausgewässer sind seid 2005 die Ems und Hase im Bereich Meppen, sind eher bekannt für Aal, Hecht und Weißfische (seit ein paar Jahren auch gute Welse von z.T. über 2 Meter).


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Bacalo
ich kann dir die Rute mit der ich geangelt habe gar nicht mehr sagen, ich hatte immer zwei drei Knüppel mit wobei ich eine alte aus der ehemaligen DDR eine Vollglasfiber Rute für die Hochseeangelei habe - die geht die Autotür kaputt,  wenn die zwischen der Tür kommt .  zwar schwer, jedoch das robusteste Gerät was ich habe. Sonst arbeite ich bei Hochseefische mit Pen Rollen und Ruten. Nicht in Hvide Sande für die Fischarten und im Fjord, oder bei uns an der Au da fange ich mit einer Angel alle Fischarten.

@ Okram
Du kennst doch mein Geschirr - für ein Angler unverständlich - wenn er das sieht. Ich geile mich da nicht dran auf.  


@ Bissiger Hehcht

Das Schiff die Eltra, war ein ehemaliger Fischkutter der DDR der dann nach Frankreich verkauft wurde, dort verlängert wurde und als Forschungsschiff  im Nordmeer eingesetzt wurde, danach hat Kapitän Nay auf Borkum den Kahn gekauft - es war das einzige Charterschiff für Angler in Deutschland was zu der Zeit Sonar an Bord hatte. Fünf, sechs mal habe ich den Kahn für zwei Tage gechatert und  ca. 28 Angler mitgenommen und einmal eine kleine Expedition ( 8 Tage) bis zu den Orkney Inseln durchgeführt - da fuhren nur 8 Mann mit, da war ich der 2. Mann bzw. Steuermann, da ich alle Scheine habe.
 An der Doggerbank haben wir Windstärke 10 - 11 gehabt und ich muss sagen, der Kahn war zu schwach motorisiert, wir kamen nicht mehr gegen die Wellen an un mussten Beidrehen und Schutz suchen in Edingburg.
War lustig alle waren am Kotzen. Wir konnten auch nicht im Hafen einlaufen - da die Gefahr zu groß war durch die Wellen an die Mauer gedrückt zu werden  - da habe ich sie mit dem Schlauchboot an Land gebracht - damit die grüne Farbe aus dem Gesicht geht.
Liegt über 30 Jahr zurück - die Boote die jetzt rausfahren,  sind mehr in Dänemark und fangen von Hvide Sande an - bis Skagen -  Ein Thread hier im Board ist Super - da alle Kontaktdaten angegeben sind. Schau mal rein wenn du in der Nordsee Fische fangen willst, aber du bist doch schnell in Holland, da kannst Du doch auch rausfahren und Platte und Dorsch fangen. 
Diese Problematik mit der Hafeneinfahrt, die wir hatten ist ja auch in Hvide Sande gewesen, bei Orkan konnte kein Schiff mehr dort einlaufen - deshalb haben sie ihn umgebaut, damit er Hochseetüchtig ist. Dieses nur als kleine Information - jetzt ist kommen aber nicht mehr so viele Makrelen in Richtung Schleuse, wie es mal vor Jahren war.


----------



## bissiger Hecht (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Erster kurzer Bericht von mir aus Hvide Sande:

Hornhecht geht nach wie vor gut an der Schleuse und die Größen sind okay.

An den Molen werden Makrelen gefangen, wollen aber noch hart erarbeitet werden.
Ich war mit meinem Sohn 4 Stunden da und haben 10 Stück, immer nur eine am Paternoster, gefangen.
Neben uns hatten sie in dem gleichen Zeitraum 20 Stück, ein mal ein full House und mehrmals 2 oder 3 am Vorfach.


----------



## LAC (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Werde morgen auch auf Hornhecht gehen, im Schlepp ein Junge von 9 Jahre , er will unbedingt einen Hornhecht fangen, da er momentan einen getrockneten Hornhechtkopf von mir als Geschenk bekommen hat und den schon mehrere Tage am Bindfaden am Hals hängen hat - ich glaube er schläft damit sogar. Ist wild auf Fisch und wissbegierig - ich habe gesagt , das er von mir etwas aus dem Meer bekommt, wo seine Lehrerin nicht weis was es ist - und er ihr dann erklärt was das genau ist - das fand er gut - ist happy und läuft den  ganzen Tag mit dem Hornhechtkopf rum - findet alles gut und wenn er mich sieht sagt er - wir gehen doch angeln. 
Papa, versteht die Welt nicht mehr, und sagte zu mir, ich hätte sein Sohn förmlich  verzaubert - und er muss mit gehen, damit er sieht wie er einen fängt. 
Da kommt bei mir Freude auf - Morgen schlagen wir zu - Das mit den Makrelen ist ja sehr gut, vielleicht gehen wir auch zur Mole noch.

@ bissiger Hecht
an welcher Mole hast du sie gefangen - die nördliche oder die lange südliche


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Werde morgen auch auf Hornhecht gehen, im Schlepp ein Junge von 9 Jahre , er will unbedingt einen Hornhecht fangen, da er momentan einen getrockneten Hornhechtkopf von mir als Geschenk bekommen hat und den schon mehrere Tage am Bindfaden am Hals hängen hat - ich glaube er schläft damit sogar. Ist wild auf Fisch und wissbegierig - ich habe gesagt , das er von mir etwas aus dem Meer bekommt, wo seine Lehrerin nicht weis was es ist - und er ihr dann erklärt was das genau ist - das fand er gut - ist happy und läuft den  ganzen Tag mit dem Hornhechtkopf rum - findet alles gut und wenn er mich sieht sagt er - wir gehen doch angeln.
> Papa, versteht die Welt nicht mehr, und sagte zu mir, ich hätte sein Sohn förmlich  verzaubert - und er muss mit gehen, damit er sieht wie er einen fängt.
> Da kommt bei mir Freude auf - Morgen schlagen wir zu - Das mit den Makrelen ist ja sehr gut, vielleicht gehen wir auch zur Mole noch.
> 
> ...



Du bist doch nicht der Rattenfänger von HAMELN....|supergri|supergri


----------



## bacalo (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

V = Vormachen
 E = Erklären
 N = Nachmachen
 Ü = Üben (und den Virus "Fische fangen" rüberbringen)

 Es geht nicht´s über die gute fachliche Praxis, auch im Zeitalter von Whatsdingens u. Co.

 Old School#6 *LAC*


----------



## bissiger Hecht (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Die südliche Mole.


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Kuddeldaddel 
Ich bin nicht der Rattenfänger von Hameln, da ich nicht die hohen Flötentöne beherrsche *lach - bin kein Sprüche Klopfer wie man sie kennt, obwohl das bei mir oft so aussieht. 
Kann halt Fische fangen und kenne mich etwas im aquatischen Bereich aus - mehr ist das nicht. Nun bin ich ja mal Fischereiberater gewesen und war im Landschaftsbeirat und im Prüfungsausschuss, habe die Angler vertreten, da setz man keine Pflaumen ein. In Dänemark zählen wir zu den wenigen, die mehrfach ausgezeichnet wurden von höchster Ebene d.h. von der EU über Land bis hin zur Kommune, da wir uns mit den Bereichen Kunst, Natur und Wissenschaft befassen.
Wir haben schon ein gewaltiges Fundament und durch unserer Tätigkeit bereichern wir auch die Region 
Den Kleinkindern zeigen bzw. erklären wie fängt man den Hornhecht, ist ja nur eine kleine Spielerei, jedenfalls hören sie zu und man sieht an ihrem Gesicht, das es ganz interessant ist, was sie nie vergessen werden. 

Anders sind die "richtigen" Angler. ich habe mal einer Frau gesagt, warum werfen sie die Heringe alle wieder ins Wasser, da bekam ich als Antwort - ich will nur noch die großen haben , wir haben schon zig hundert und mein Mann ist erster Vorsitzender vom Angelverein.
Aha sagte ich - das hat er Ihnen so gesagt - kleine rein große raus.
Dann kam der Mann und sagte, ich müsste seiner Frau nicht sagen wie sie Angeln muss, da er erster Vors. ist - das Gespräch war damit beendet.

Zum Glück ist er 1. Vors. nur im Angelverein,  jedoch für die Mitglieder kein Vorbild oder doch, weil er Fische besorgt. 
Da sieht man wie einige mit Fische umgehen und über die Angelei denken.

@ bacalo
Gestern war ich in Hvide Sande und habe kaum geangelt, jedoch einen Jungen erklärt - welche Montage er machen muss - wie die Knoten gemacht werden und wie er den Haken verstecken soll im  Köder (Krabbe), die Tiefe genannt und das Auswerfen gelernt.
Haben nur 4 Hornhechte gefangen in den zwei Std. Fünf oder sechs hätten wir mehr haben können,  waren zwar am Haken, hat er aber ich auch beim Drill verloren. 
Es sind auch nicht mehr so viele da, wie vor zwei Wochen. Insgesamt war es eine lustige Runde, Papa und Mama vom Kleinkind waren auch dabei - andere Kleinkinder kamen noch hinzu und ich habe mit der Angelei förmlich mit Ihnen Kasperle gespielt - waren alle glücklich und heute haben wir vier gebraten und gegessen - da habe ich ihm noch erklärt wie man die Gräten am besten entfernen kann. 
Und die ersten Worte waren, Mama, ich zeig Dir mal wie man das machen muss, ich kenne den Trick wie man die Gräten entfernt.  Ist doch ok, so soll es doch sein.

Zur nördlichen Mole hatten wir keine Zeit mehr - war nur am erklären, rauswerfen usw. Ich hatte Ihnen auch erklärt, wie man das erkennen kann, wenn ein Hornhecht ganz vorsichtig am Köder geht - da bewegt sich die Pose anders - das hatten sie gelernt und ständig waren sie am brüllen - da, da lutscht schon wieder einer. 
War lustig und immer mehr Zuschauer kamen hinzu, die fanden das auch gut - einer kam zu uns und sagte, mach mir mal den Köder dran, damit bei mir auch mal die Pose sich bewegt.
Insgesamt kann ich sagen - es war Super diese Kinderrunde - wobei für den Angler die Zeit zum Hornhecht fangen jetzt langsam zu Ende geht - da nicht mehr so viele da waren.

Die Köpfe von den Hornhechten hängen jetzt im Baum zum trocknen, die wollen die Kinder unbedingt haben.   




@ bissiger Hecht  
Danke ! War gestern zwar in Hvide Sande aber nicht an der Mole.


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



bissiger Hecht schrieb:


> ...
> An den Molen werden Makrelen gefangen, wollen aber noch hart erarbeitet werden.
> Ich war mit meinem Sohn 4 Stunden da und haben 10 Stück, immer nur eine am Paternoster, gefangen.
> Neben uns hatten sie in dem gleichen Zeitraum 20 Stück, ein mal ein full House und mehrmals 2 oder 3 am Vorfach.



Petri! Das hört sich gut an!|supergri Danke für die Info!#6

Musstet ihr recht weit werfen? Mit was für Geschirr angelt man da so von der Mole?
 ... noch zwei Wochen bis Ebeltoft, noch drei Wochen bis Hvide Sande ... |laola:

Gruß
Holger


----------



## LAC (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nur zur Information betreffend Grillen in Dänemark - *es ist verboten* !
Jetzt hat es durch die Dürre und Leichtsinn auch Dänemark erwischt, die ersten Häuser sind durch Grillen schon abgefackelt - Autos sind auch verbrannt. Hohe Strafen werden verhängt und beim Brand - sollte ein Angler ins Wasser springen und bei den Fischen leben, da er sein Leben nicht mehr glücklich wird.


----------



## okram24 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bei dem stabilen Ostwind muß doch auf Makrelen was gehen!? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## off shore (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin zusammen,

War gestern in HS. An der Schleuse vereinzelte Angler, aber in der Zeit, in der ich da war, erfolglos. 
In der Mitte war ein Tor offen und da tummelten sich Hornhechte und Salmoniden. Kann leider nicht genau sagen ob Lachse oder Meerforelle. Spielt ja auch keine Rolle, da beide geschützt in dem Bereich. 
Ich war auch nicht zum fischen dort, sondern zum Baden. War auch besser bei dem Wetter. Traumhaft. 

Beste Grüße 
Flo


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eislander (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ist denn der  "  Blutmond   "  bei Euch in Hvide Sande auch schon zu sehen ?
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Eislander - ich habe ihn gesucht, jedoch nicht gefunden
@ Okram
 Marko, werde in den nächsten Tagen mal auf Makrele aber auch auf Hornhecht gehen - berichte dann von der Mole - ist meine erster Besuch auf der neuen Mole - hoffe ja, das ich was fange.


----------



## eislander (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto
nein ich bin nicht weg, nur als Schreiber nicht da gewesen. Aber gelesen habe ich alles.
In diesem Jahr ist bei uns alles anders. Yacht nicht im Wasser.  Dafür mit dem Wohnwagen 2 Monate in Frankreich unterwegs. Herrlich, eben wie Gott in Frankreich. Nun werde ich in Kürze wohl Opa . Vorher noch nach Russland zum Hochzeit feiern. Und Wenn das Baby reisefähig ist noch eine Maassai Hochzeit in Kenia.
Wenn dann noch eine Woche Dänemark dazwischen passt dann könnten wir uns wohl noch sehen.
Gruß
Eislander


----------



## maaangler (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen!

 Muss wahrscheinlich im September als Aufsichtsperson für fünf weibliche Pubertiere in die Region um Hvide Sande. Hering und Makrele sind ja eine schöne Sache und das werde ich mit der reichlichen Info hier auf jeden Fall probieren, meine Leidenschaft ist aber die Meerforelle und da findet man nicht so viel in diesem Faden. Die Schutzzonen in HS und dem übrigen Fjord habe ich dank Zanderschnapper1 schon mal ausdrucken können. Gibt es vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Tipp, wo und wie man den Mefos hier mit Blinker oder Fliege auf die Schuppen rücken kann? Das wäre echt toll.
 Petri Heil an alle wünscht

 der maaangler


----------



## rainzor (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin @maaangler,

 das sieht wohl schlecht aus.
 Ich hab hier noch nie gelesen, dass vom Strand aus jemand eine Mefo gefangen hat.
 Vereinzelnd mal an der Schleuse als Beifang, aber wie du ja selbst schon festgestellt hast, sind sie dort geschützt.
 Nur zu Klarstellung, es gibt im Fjord keine Schutzzonen für Lachs und Forellen, der ganze Fjord ist die Schutzzone.
 Und wie du hier in einem anderen Thread lesen kannst, ist in den meisten Auen wohl wg. der Wärme ein Angelverbot erlassen worden. Kann natürlich sein, das es im September schon wieder aufgehoben ist.

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Eislander
Dann hast Du ja eine bewegtes Leben ist sicherlich viel interessanter als Hornhechte fangen. Wenn ich Kenia lese bekomme ich Fernweh - habe das Land förmlich umgepflügt, war zig mal dort und habe an Expeditionen teilgenommen. Hatte damals einen Freund, er stammte vom  Stamm der Massai und Sohn vom Innenminister. http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/kenia.html
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/schlangen.html

Wenn Du nach Dänemark kommst - teile mir das kurz mit, dann müssen wir uns sehen.


@ rainzor
Rainer, das ist richtig mit dem Schutz von Mefo und Lachs wobei u.a. auch speziell ausgewiesene Schutzzonen im Fjord sind wo nicht geangelt werden darf z.B. an Flußmündungen und Laichgebiete vom Helt.

 Gruß Otto


----------



## eislander (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto
dann kann ich von dir ja jede Menge Tipps bekommen.
Mein Sohn wird demnächst eine Maassai heiraten. Warscheinlich in Dänemark. Und dann werden wir auch  Olulalunga bei Narok besuchen und sicher auch noch andere Dinge sehen.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> dann kann ich von dir ja jede Menge Tipps bekommen.
> Mein Sohn wird demnächst eine Maassai heiraten. Warscheinlich in Dänemark. Und dann werden wir auch  Olulalunga bei Narok besuchen und sicher auch noch andere Dinge sehen.
> Gruß  Eislander



@ Eislander
Ich kenne mich nur etwas dort aus, waren jedoch andere Zeiten und ich möchte die zig Monate, die ich dort insgesamt in den Jahren dort verbracht habe nicht missen - hat mein Horizont gewaltig vergrößert. Sie tanzen ja gerne d.h. sie stehen auf einer Stelle und können zig mal aus dem Stand ein Meter hoch springen - sind ja schön gewachsene Menschen aus der Sicht des Europäers, da sie schlank und groß sind - haben sich über Jahrhundert der Region angepasst , können über das hohe Savannengras schauen und sehen ob eine Gefahr droht. Mein Bekannter konnte an den Geräuschen die er hörte, mir sagen, welches Tier es ist - diese Fähigkeiten haben wir zum Teil ja auch, aber nur bei  den Autos, da wir die Verbindung zur Natur verloren haben - wobei ein Angler etwas mehr mit der Natur verbunden ist, In Hvide Sande angelt ja jeder - wer da zuschaut, denkt wie kann ein Mensch nur so gierig sein.


----------



## eislander (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja, Otto waren andere Zeiten. Ich war als junger Seemann 65/66 rund Afrika in vielen Häfen. Auch in Mombasa und Sansibar. Aber dieses "alte" Afrika gibt es an den Küsten nicht mehr. Dafür gibt es überall moderne Häfen,  Eile und andere blöde Sachen wie AIDS z.B..
Wir werden dort die Welt der Rinderzüchter kennenlernen. Natürlich auch ihre Art Hochzeit zu feiern. Aber es geht ihnen schlecht weil man Ihnen das Weideland der Maassei Mara genommen hat damit die Touristen ungestört wilde Tiere beobachten können und auch die Grenze zu Tansania wo die Ausweichweiden für trockene Zeiten liegen wurden wg. Terrorrimusgefahr geschlossen. So sind durch die Trockenheit der letzten Jahre 80 % der Rinder verhungert und sie leben gerade so als Selbstversorger.
Aber wir werden sehen.
Eislander

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Eislander
Für mich zählt nur den Mensch, welche Hautfarbe oder Nationalität zählt für mich nicht. Zurück nach Hvide Sande, ich habe ein Buch von Bordie Okram geschenkt bekommen, da sind u.a. einige Fotos von mir von unserem Hvide Sande Angelboard Treffen drin - dachte erst Du wärst dabei, ist aber nicht der Fall, habe aber noch Fotos von Jürgen, wo wir uns in den Esehäusern getroffen haben -  möchtest Du die haben, wenn ja, kommen sie in den nächsten Tagen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## eislander (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Die Fotos nehme ich gern. Eislander

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



eislander schrieb:


> Die Fotos nehme ich gern. Eislander
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk






Mhh..heute ist ja wieder richtig was los auf den Stegen....;+;+:g:g


----------



## Scabbers (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Mhh..heute ist ja wieder richtig was los auf den Stegen....;+;+:g:g


Ja, ich sitze da auf der Fjordseite seit 2 Stunden, aber die Hornhechte zuppeln nur gelegentlich am Köder. Gestern Abend hat der Wind nochmal ein wenig auf Ost gedreht, da gingen noch ein paar Makrelen auf der Nordmole. Wie auch immer, es ist Urlaub und entspannt ist es so oder so. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maaangler (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin @maaangler,
> 
> das sieht wohl schlecht aus.
> Ich hab hier noch nie gelesen, dass vom Strand aus jemand eine Mefo gefangen hat.
> ...



Dank an Rainer, nur bin ich jetzt völlig verunsichert. Der eine Link hat wunderbar die zu erwartenden Schutzzonen an der Schleuße in HS und den Mündungen der diversen Auen gezeigt und nun soll der ganz Fjord Schutzzone für Meerforellen und Lachse sein? #c Stundenlang habe ich jetzt das Netz nach den Schutzbedingungen durchsucht aber nichts definitives gefunden. Was ist denn nun wirklich richtig? Ein Link in deutsch wäre echt super.
Verzweifelte Grüße schickt

der maaangler


----------



## rainzor (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin @maaangler,

einen Link in deutsch kann ich dir nicht bieten (was wäre da auch verlässlich?), aber in dänisch:

https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/lyst-og...-og-fredningstider/fredningstider-i-saltvand/

Havörred ist die Mefo, Laks erklärt sich ja schon von allein.

Hele året heißt, das ganze Jahr und totalfredet eben total geschützt.

Und da die Site von einem dänischen Ministerium ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Infos auch stimmen.

Tut mir leid für dich, aber so ist nun mal die Lage.
Übrigens: Mir hat einmal ein Däne erzählt, wer im Hafen, oder im Fjord mit einem Lachs erwischt wird, ist mit einem Bußgeld von 5000 DKK dabei.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## maaangler (1. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Vielen Dank Rainer, das ist jetzt wirklich eindeutig. Naja dann müssen halt Heringe oder Makrelen dran glauben oder ich muss auf Ostwind hoffen um seeseitig doch mal die Meerforellenrute schwingen zu können.
Petri Heil wünscht

der maaangler


----------



## Peter.A (1. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo miteinander,schreibe nicht oft bin aber ein reger Leser.Bin ab 28.9.in HS.Habe ich da schon Chancen auf Herbstheringe ? Oder geht immer was auf Hering? Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.MfG ,Peter


----------



## anschmu (1. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Peter.A schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,schreibe nicht oft bin aber ein reger Leser.Bin ab 28.9.in HS.Habe ich da schon Chancen auf Herbstheringe ? Oder geht immer was auf Hering? Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.MfG ,Peter




Da kannst durchaus Glück haben , das der Hering schon da ist!


----------



## LAC (1. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Maaangler
Ich habe dein Posting übersehen, Mefos in Hvide Sande ist verboten, wie schon erwähnt wurde - am Strand kannst Du natürlich welche fangen - hast aber kaum eine Chance welche zu überlisten. Es ist nicht die Ostsee, wo der dän. Touristikverband  vor Fünen  dicke Mefos besetzt als Lockmittel für die Angler, damit Geld in die Kassen fließt - ob das richtig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
In der Umgebung von Hvide Sande d.h. Fjord - kannst du in den Fließgewässern  Mefos fangen, wenn  sie frei gegeben sind . benötigst jedoch eine spezielle Fangkarte, die nur gültig ist für ein bestimmten Flußabschnitt. 
Die Varde Au hat auch Mefos, auch unsere Lydum Au auch, wo die Fischereirechte jedoch der Eigentümer des Grundes hat.

Wenn Du schöne Stunden in der Natur verbringen willst, dann ist es schön auf Mefo in der Skjern Au zu gehen - Du weist, daß die Mefos, Lachse ihre Fressgewohnheit einstellen, wenn Sie im Fließgewässer ziehen - es sind nur Reflexbewegungen das Zuschnappen am künstlichen Köder. Die springen Dir nicht am Haken wie ein Bachforelle.
Momentan kann man noch Hornhechte an der Schleuse fangen und Makrelen an der Mole - alle anderen Fischarten, die hier vorkommen, sind zwar da, muss man aber suchen - oft über Jahre, da es keine Schwarmfische sind. Wobei der Hering im Herbst auch wieder eintrudelt.

Hvide Sande ist nur gut auf Hornhecht (für mich Platz 1 in Europa) kenne zwar viele Plätze aber keinen besseren.  Hering läuft gut und dann war´s das. Makrele, Aal  usw. läuft nur normal. Noch zig andere Arten sind da, im Fischerei Museum kannst Du sie sehen, am Haken sind sie ganz selten. 
Gruß


----------



## Heilbutt (2. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> ...
> Hvide Sande ist nur gut auf Hornhecht (für mich Platz 1 in Europa) kenne zwar viele Plätze aber keinen besseren.  Hering läuft gut und dann war´s das. Makrele, Aal  usw. läuft nur normal. ...



So langsam steigt in mir auch das Urlaubsfieber hoch, und das was du schreibst klingt gut für mich!#6 Aal und / oder Makrele, super! :m 
Aber wie sieht es dort eigentlich mit Chancen auf Plattfisch aus?
Haben unser Haus in Bjerregard

Gruß

Holger


----------



## woern1 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@Holger: Bei ruhigen Bedingungen (leichter Ostwind, kaum Brandung):  Ich würde da einfach über die Düne gehen und vom Strand aus Makrelen fischen. Entweder mit Pose ((so 20-25gr)oder Wasserkugel  und Herings/Fischfetzen oder mit Makrelensystem bzw. schlanken Blinkern. Vorzugsweise die Morgen- bzw. Abendstunden in Betracht ziehen. Und mit bischen Beobachtung der strandnahen Wasseroberfläche siehst du auch, wo die Rinnen zwischen den Sandbänken sind bzw wo die Strömung wieder zur See zieht; die solltest du befischen. 

 Weiteren Tip: Mal auf Steinbutt probieren, dazu entweder mit ner Spinnrute und Grundblei (oder Blinker als Gewicht ohne Drilling) und Naturköder das System langsam über den Grund ziehen. Oder anstatt Naturköder halt mit Kunstködersystem. Da sollte eigentlich was gehen. Gut wären dabei östliche Winde, da das warme Oberflächenwasser vom Ufer weggedrückt wird und etwas kälteres Tiefenwasser am Grund nachströmt.


 Paar Tipps: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln-daenemark/steinbutt-angeln-in-daenemark-nordsee


bzw auf dänisch heißt Steinbutt pighvar, (auf youtube gibt's schöne Filmchen und die erklären sich fast von selbst auch ohne Dänischkenntnisse).


Und wenn ihr 35 Minuten Autofahrt in Kauf nehmt: Einen Autostrand gibt's bei Börsmose Camping, der ist noch etwas 'unbekannter', als z.B. Vejers. Da fahren auch die Dänen gerne zum Steinbuttangeln hin, und die wissen was sie tun.

 Und nur so nebenbei: Derzeit sind aufgrund der hohen Wassertemperaturen einige Auen in DK z.B. für die Lachsangelei (Skjern-Au) gesperrt. Sollte das in Betracht kommen, bekommst du sicherlich Infos in HS bei dem Outdoor/Angelladen https://www.lystfiskeren.dk/ nördlich der Schleuse bzw. bei Kott Fritid am dortigen Kreisel.


Und wie andere Postings schon beschrieben: Lachs und Mefo sind im Fjord ganzjährig geschützt (https://www.hvidesande.dk/de/hvide-sande/angeln   --- siehe Angeln im Fjord).
Alternativ kannst du auch im ehemaligen Fjordlauf zur Nordsee am südlichen Ende bei Nymindegab auf Barsch und Hecht fischen (reicht der dän. Fischereischein), allerdings ist da entweder eine Wathose Pflicht oder Belly und die derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen machen es allerdings nicht einfach.




 TL


Werner


----------



## raxrue (2. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin mal gespannt ob der Hering an Nord und Ostsee ( Der ICES empfiehlt einen Fangstopp für 2019) dicht gemacht wird....


----------



## wattläufer (3. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
hier in Deutschland aufgrund von vorauseilendem Gehorsam durchaus möglich. Da ich zum Heringsangeln nach Dänemark fahre und die Dänen sowieso für klüger als unsere Bürokraten und Regierung halte trift mich das nicht.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## woern1 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bez. Heringsquote: Wenn das eine EU-Vorschrift (mit örtlich beschränkten Regelungen, wie z.B. beim Wolfsbarsch) wird, dann kann auch DK betroffen sein.


TL
W.


----------



## Garrett P.I. (3. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob der Hering an Nord und Ostsee ( Der ICES empfiehlt einen Fangstopp für 2019) dicht gemacht wird....



Nur für die Ostsee, dachte ich?


----------



## LAC (3. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heibutt

Bjerregard zählt mit zu den guten Fangplätzen am Holmslandklitt - dort fängst Du sicherlich Fische vom Ufer - auch Makrelen.
War gestern mal in Hvide Sande und habe eine Std geangelt im Fjord (Nordseite) 5 Bisse gehabt, drei gelandet, zwei verloren.  Es sind nicht mehr viele Hornfische da - wollte auch zur Mole gehen auf Makrele, als ich aus dem Wagen stieg, kam ein Angler und sagte keiner hat was gefangen, da habe ich abgebrochen und bin nach Hause gefahren.
Gruß


----------



## Heilbutt (3. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Klingt vielversprechend, danke für die Infos!#6
Auch das Steinbutt-Video finde ich hochinteressant!

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten - endlich wieder Seeluft schnaufen! Vorher sind wir noch ne Woche in Ebeltoft.

Da hat nicht auch zufällig jemand von euch Infos was da zur Zeit so beißt?!?:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## diedel38 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin moin, 
angelt jemand von der Nordmole auf Makrele ? will heute Nacht rauf fahren, wäre schön noch eine Info zu bekommen ob es Sinn macht und die Makrelen überhaupt da sind !!! Und der Wellengang überhaupt passt .
Danke für eine evtl. Nachricht Heute.

Gruß diedel38


----------



## LAC (8. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo, war gestern zwei Std. um 18 Uhr auf der Nordseite Schleuse am Fjord und  habe auf Hornhecht geangelt - 10 Stück gefangen. Noch sind sie da, man muss sie jedoch förmlich suchen,  die Tiefe hatte ich auf ca. 1,80 m eingestellt - in der späteren Zeit hatte ich mehr Erfolg - ich glaube, daß man ab 19 Uhr noch gut Heringe bis in die Nacht angeln kann - glaube sogar, das es auch in der Nacht klappen wird.
 Also Hacken schleifen und Tag und Nacht sein Glück versuchen - Mama bringt das Abendbrot und Frühstück und stellt den neuen Freund vor, da sie auch Glück hatte beim Angeln. 
Gruß


----------



## Torsch (9. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



diedel38 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> angelt jemand von der Nordmole auf Makrele ? will heute Nacht rauf fahren, wäre schön noch eine Info zu bekommen ob es Sinn macht und die Makrelen überhaupt da sind !!! Und der Wellengang überhaupt passt .
> Danke für eine evtl. Nachricht Heute.
> 
> Gruß diedel38



Moin, letzte Woche war die Molenangelei auf Makrele nicht gerade einfach. Wir hatten tatsächlich nur einen guten Tag dabei, wo die Makrelen in Wurfweite waren. Erfolgreich waren wir nur weil wir direkt an der äußersten Molenspitze fischen konnten. Empfehlen würde ich trotzdem die Nordmole, bei der Südmole war überhaupt nichts zu fangen.

 Sehr Enttäuschend war auch Ausfahrt mit der Solea. Sehr wenige Makrelen vom Boot aus und dazu noch sehr sehr kleine Makrelen, die wir alle zurückgesetzt haben. Leider kennen andere Angler hier scheinbar keine Grenzen, es wurden jede Menge Fische, die gerade mal 15 cm lang waren, mitgenommen. 

 Gruß Torsch


----------



## LAC (9. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

. Sehr wenige Makrelen vom Boot aus und dazu noch sehr sehr kleine Makrelen, die wir alle zurückgesetzt haben. Leider kennen andere Angler hier scheinbar keine Grenzen, es wurden jede Menge Fische, die gerade mal 15 cm lang waren, mitgenommen. 

 Gruß Torsch[/QUOTE]

@ Torsch
So kennen wir sie, das ist ja unser Problem, denn der Ruf der Angler ist ja nicht gerade der Beste. Nur hohe Strafen oder  Sperre - dann trennt sich der Spreu von Weizen. Normal hat der Kapitän das Sagen, müssen auch alle einen Angelschein haben - haben auch nicht alle und wenn der Kapitän was sagt: dann wird er in Foren zerrissen und schlecht gemacht, was man weltweit lesen kann - oft wissen sie nicht was sie da tun - bis einmal eine Klage kommt - Streitwert 30.000 Euro. Dann kostet schon die Frage beim Rechtsanwalt so viel, daß er nicht mehr Sprechen kann und nach Luft schnappt.


----------



## Heilbutt (9. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Torsch schrieb:


> Moin, letzte Woche war die Molenangelei auf Makrele nicht gerade einfach. Wir hatten tatsächlich nur einen guten Tag dabei, wo die Makrelen in Wurfweite waren. Erfolgreich waren wir nur weil wir direkt an der äußersten Molenspitze fischen konnten. Empfehlen würde ich trotzdem die Nordmole, bei der Südmole war überhaupt nichts zu fangen.
> 
> Sehr Enttäuschend war auch Ausfahrt mit der Solea. Sehr wenige Makrelen vom Boot aus und dazu noch sehr sehr kleine Makrelen, die wir alle zurückgesetzt haben. Leider kennen andere Angler hier scheinbar keine Grenzen, es wurden jede Menge Fische, die gerade mal 15 cm lang waren, mitgenommen.
> 
> Gruß Torsch



Danke für die Infos.
Mit was habt ihr von der Mole geangelt?

Schade das ihr nicht mal vom Kutter aus erfolgreich ward.
Ich hoffe wir haben übernächste Woche mehr Glück?!

Ja 15 cm ist schon arg klein.#d Aber kann es vielleicht sein das die teilweise sehr geblutet haben?! Da ist doch noch gar kein Fleisch dran!?!:c 
Stimmt schon - wegen sowas geraten wir Angler in Mißkredit!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Torsch (10. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> Mit was habt ihr von der Mole geangelt?
> 
> Schade das ihr nicht mal vom Kutter aus erfolgreich ward.
> ...



Hi Holger,

 wir hatten Makrelenblinker von 50 bzw. 60 g dran, dann 3 Fisch Fliegen mit Perle am Paternoster darüber. Ansonsten rel. lange Rute (3,60 m) und 12er geflochtene Schnur, damit man noch die nötigen Wurfweiten erreicht. Wind war an dem Tag sehr schwach und kam aus SW Richtung. Im ruhigen Bereich zwischen den beiden Molen ging gar nichts, obwohl dort vereinzelt Makrelen beim rauben zu beobachten waren.

 Wünsche viel Erfolg und hoffentlich den richtigen Wind aus östlicher Richtung.

 Gruß Torsch


----------



## lucabenji (16. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
war gestern mit 2 Kindern an der Schleuse war viel los,
und die Kids hatten 10 Hornhechte gefangen.
@LAC
Wie trocknest du die Hornhechtköpfe?
habe es erzählt und jetzt wollen sie das auch.

An der Mole auf Makrele ging nichts.
LG


----------



## LAC (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Lucabenji

Ich mache da kein großen Aufwand, schneide die Köpfe ab - ziehe eine schnur durchs Maul und hänge sie in die Bäume - damit der lange "Schnabel" schön geöffnet ist, klemme ich ein Stück Holz oder ein anderes Teilchen zwischen den Knochen. Nach einer Woche bei Sonne sind sie knochenhart - du kannst sie dann auch noch mit Klarlack bemalen bzw. einmal eintauchen. Ich habe hunderte davon und verschenke sie an Kinder, die sie dann in der Schule der Lehrerin zeigen und sie belehrt bzw. sagt was das für ein Fisch ist. 
Hier ein Link  https://www.facebook.com/ingehelle.jespersen
da habe ich eine Halskette aus Hornhechtköpfe
Gruß


----------



## Heilbutt (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

#6
Nette Sache, werd ich auch probieren wenn ich welche fange!#6|supergri

Bin vor zwei Stunden von der Ostsee jetzt für ne Woche hier her nach Bjerregard umgezogen.
Waren gerade mal am Strand. Hossa, laues Lüftchen! Wurden erstmal sandgestrahlt! An angeln ist hier heute nicht zu denken!|gr:
Gibt´s aktuelle Tipps für Hvide Sande?|supergri

Nach einer weniger erfolgreichen Woche bei Odder / Hov bräuchten wir mal ein Erfolgserlebnis!|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## off shore (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moinsen,

In Bjerregard geht normalerweise Plattfisch vom Strand wunderbar. Da reicht sogar leichtes Geschirr vollkommen. 

Beste Grüße 
Flo


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rippi (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nach einer weniger erfolgreichen Woche bei Odder / Hov bräuchten wir mal ein Erfolgserlebnis!|rolleyes


Hattet ihr es mal in Norsminde beim Auslauf vom Fjord versucht? Und da auch gar nichts?


----------



## Heilbutt (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen,
nein in Norsminde hatten wir es kein 2.tes Mal versucht.
Irgendwie ist uns die Zeit ausgegangen. Wir machen hier in DK Familienurlaub. Angeln geht nur wenn´s zeitlich rein passt.
Wir waren hauptsächlich abends / nachts am Hafen von Hov (Hou). Außer ner Menge Fehlbisse, massig Krebsen und einer Makrele leider nichts zu vermelden. Dabei waren teilweise schöne Bisse dabei, auch beim Blinkern. Komischerweise blieb fast nie was hängen.#c
Na ja, neuer Ort, neues Glück!|rolleyes

In Bjerregard Strand wären heute mit leichtem Gerät max. 20 m Wurfweite drin gewesen - nach hinten!
Wie gesagt, hier pustet´s ordentlich aus West. Aber wir haben uns die HS-Wochenkarte geholt, und den Fisch vorerst aus der Räucherei!
Hab danach erstmal zwei Schnäpse gebraucht!#6

Mal sehen, morgen werden wir sicherlich mal zwei, drei Stunden raushauen, und den Hafenbereich erkunden.#: 
Ich hatte mich zwar vorher schon etwas eingelesen, aber "in real" sieht dann doch alles etwas anders aus.
Mich würde ja eine der Molen reizen, wenn der Wind aber so bleibt macht das denke ich aber keinen großen Sinn!?!#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Astacus74 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Holger,


ich war schon mal bei Windstärke 7 auf der Südmole der kam aus Nord/West, das war Ende Oktober 2017.
Die Wellen krachen dann an die Mole das es nur so knallt.

Da die Mole am Ende noch mal knapp 2m höher ist bist du dort Windgeschützt, der Regen der teilweise dabei war kam waagerecht.


Der Weg über den Strand ist dann recht sandig aber auf der Mole gehts dann wieder, ihr müßt nur drauf achten ob Hochwasser und wie viel Welle an bzw. über die Mole schwappt dann laßt sie lieber links liegen.
Wie ich auf der Mole war hat sie rund 3m aus dem Wasser geschaut viel weniger sollte sie nicht rausschauen die Wellen sind nicht gerade ungefährlich.


Zum Gerät ich hatte ein Brandungsdreibein, 2 Brandungsruten und 190gr Krallenblei Köder waren Wattwürmer.
 Gefangen habe ich Klieschen, mini Wittlinge, kleine Dorsche und Wolfsbarsch.
Die konnte ich mit der Brandungsrute gut aus dem Wasser heben immer mit der Welle die gerade an die Mole läuft.



Alternativ könntet ihr noch den einen oder anderen Put and Take besuchen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## lucabenji (18. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Waren heute kurz an der Schleuse 
Hornhecht ging 
LG


----------



## Heilbutt (19. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Waren heute Nachmittag mal ca. 2,5 Std. in HS.
Nachdm wir uns zw. Außenmole und Schleuse nicht entscheiden konnten, wählten wir genau die Mitte, die südliche "Mole" hinter der Fischhalle, ggü. des "Industrikaj". Grundangeln, Schwimmer, Blinkern, div. Vorfächer,... leider bis auf ein paar unverwandelte Bisse alles erfolglos.#t
Als wir komplett durchgeweicht waren haben wir aufgehört.
Sind dann nochmal zur Schleuse zum kucken gegangen.
Die paar Angler die da waren hatten scheinbar auch nichts.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (19. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

War ab 17 Uhr etwa für 1,5 Std an der Schleuse auf der nördlichen Fjordseite. Hatte noch einen Angler im Schlepp . Als ich in Hvide Sande war, wunderte ich mich, das ich nur einen Angler sah auf der nördlichen Fjordseite. 
Ok dachte ich, die Schleuse war geöffnet und Wasser lief aus dem Fjord, da verschwinden die meisten Angler. 
Es lief aber nichts  - nicht einen Biss gehabt.   Später waren einige Tore geschlossen, habe dann direkt an der Schleuse es versucht - normal eine gute Stelle - auch dort lief nichts. Das einzige was gut lief, war der feine Regen, der uns in den 1,5 Std schön durchnässt hat.


----------



## Heilbutt (19. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto,
das Du auch kein Glück hattest, beruhigt mich dann doch ein wenig.|rolleyes

Hat jemand Tipps für die nächsten Tage, oder heißt es einfach: "weiter beobachten und probieren"?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bking1340 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hi Boardies,

Ich bin auch grad oben! Makrelen wird wahrscheinlich nichts werden oder? Auf was wollt ihr denn an der schleuse? Hornhecht? Heringe?

Liebe Grüße Peter


----------



## angelphil1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin, bin auch langsam dabei die Sachen zu packen (fahren in knapp zwei Wochen). Weiß jemand wie die Situation am südlichen Ende des Fjordes ist? Die Hitze war bestimmt nicht so wirklich förderlich... Hab nur mitgelesen, dass teilweise sogar die auen gesperrt waren...

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (21. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Holger, ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr - ich machte mir schon Gedanken ob die Garnelen zu weich waren und nach wenigen Minuten vom Haken fallen. Machte mehrmals eine Kontrolle - waren aber noch dran.  Das fing schon gut an in Nr. Nebel - da kauften wir die Garnelen und mein Bekannter ist die Garelendose bei Super Brugsen aus den Händen gerutscht und auf dem Boden gefallen   - sie ist dann aufgeplatzt und alle Garnelen lagen auf dem Boden verstreut. Beide suchten wir wie ein Huhn die Körner, unsere Garnelen vom Boden.
Die Hornhechte sind auch nicht mehr da - vereinzelt noch, hatte jedoch gelesen im Board, das zwei Tage vorher noch welche gelandet wurden - da sagte ich mir, dann bekomme ich auch noch welche.
Wenn die Schleusentore nicht auf gewesen wären, hätten wir sicherlich welche am Haken bekommen - sie lieben ja mehr ruhiges Wasser.
Da bricht nicht die Welt zusammen - war trotzdem eine lustige Angelzeit und wir haben uns selbst was vorgemacht - bis ich sagte, so jetzt sind wir durchtränkt und können nach Hause fahren. 

@ angelphil1 
Die Situation am südlichen Ende des Fjordes wird immer schlechter, alle Hotspots sind inzwischen zugemüllt und die Fänge gehen auch zurück. Mit dem Boot geht es noch - aber ich merke es auch, da ich oft mir sage, ist kein Fisch mehr da oder bin ich inzwischen so alt und daneben, das ich nicht mehr alles im Griff habe.
Vielleicht sind die Fische inzwischen so schlau geworden und sagen sich, schau mal, da will wieder ein Angler uns einen künstlichen  Köder anbieten - der glaubt wohl wir wären bescheuert. 
Die Technik ist jetzt gefragt, es müssen neue künstliche Köder entwickelt werden. - damit die Fische vor Freude zuschnappen. Zugkräftige Namen wie Leckerschwanz oder Leckerbeck sollten sie schon haben,  dann ist der erste Erfolg da, dann müssen nur noch die Fische zuschnappen.


----------



## Heilbutt (21. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

So langsam wird´s bedenklich, bzw. der Druck auf die männliche Hälfte der Familie wächst....#t
Nun sind wir schon knapp 10 Tage in DK (seit Samstag in HS) und haben nahezu NULL nennenswerte Fangerfolge vorzuweisen.|kopfkrat
Heute waren wir bei herrlichem Wetter auf der Nordmole und haben jeden m² innerhalb und außerhalb der Mole beackert. Dazu haben wir es noch mit Grundmontagen, Schwimmer usw. versucht. Nichts - kein Biss. Die anderen Angler hatten auch nichts.#q
Am Nachmittag wurde auch die Schleuse aufgemacht. Wir haben auf der Rückfahrt nur wenige Angler im Schleusenbereich gesehen.

Die Blicke von Frau, Tochter - und sogar vom Hund - sprechen inzwischen Bände wenn wir nach Hause kommen: eine Mischung aus Mitleid, Bedauern und Zweifel...
:c 

Noch schließen wir es jedoch aus zu einem Put&Take zu gehen... noch...:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (21. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Der Tag wird noch kommen, wo Du auch ein Fisch fangen wirst - muss ja nicht in Dänemark sein. Ich habe heute mit meinen Bekannten im Mühlenteich geangelt - sechs mal geworfen und ein Hecht am Haken - mein Bekannter hat 20 mal geworfen und welche gesehen aber keinen am haken bekommen, Meiner hatte eine beachtliche Größe, habe mich mehrmals am Haken gestochen, weil ich dachte es wäre der Fisch - hatte ca. 35 cm - als Angler würde ich jetzt 95 cm posten - weil die immer große Fische fangen.

Du wirst auch noch Göück haben - must nur angen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Heilbutt (21. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto, nur zur Klarstellung, das was ich geschrieben habe war Selbstironie!
Keine Bange, wir fangen grundsätzlich schon unsere Fische!:m
Ich angle nun schon seit - huch, so alt bin ich auch schon - gut 40 Jahren, doch am liebsten "leider" im Salzwasser. Leider, weil wir es wohnortbedingt aus Süddeutschland meist nicht mehr als ein bis max. zwei Mal pro Jahr zum Meeresangeln schaffen. Daher sind die Erwartungen bzw. das Wunschdenken sowie die Vorfreude einfach etwas höher.

Ich bin aber durchaus Realist, und weiß das man nichts erzwingen kann.

Ich könnte auch, anstatt hier zu sitzen und zu schreiben, einfach mal über die Düne an den Strand laufen und erneut mein Glück versuchen.
Aber wir haben vorhin wunderbar gegrillt, ich habe zu viel gegessen, und trinke nebenbei ein paar dänische Hopfenspezialitäten. 
Also - alles gut!!!#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## raxrue (21. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto, nur zur Klarstellung, das was ich geschrieben habe war Selbstironie!
> Keine Bange, wir fangen grundsätzlich schon unsere Fische!:m
> Ich angle nun schon seit - huch, so alt bin ich auch schon - gut 40 Jahren, doch am liebsten "leider" im Salzwasser. Leider, weil wir es wohnortbedingt aus Süddeutschland meist nicht mehr als ein bis max. zwei Mal pro Jahr zum Meeresangeln schaffen. Daher sind die Erwartungen bzw. das Wunschdenken sowie die Vorfreude einfach etwas höher.
> 
> ...




Die Dänen haben Trinkbare Hopfenspezialitäten?? ...;+|kopfkrat:g kein Wunder das nichts Beisst#6


----------



## Heilbutt (21. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

|supergri
Auch das war pure Ironie!

Ich komme aus Franken und bin wirklich "anderes" gewohnt!
...Bin aber anpassungsfähig...
|supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (22. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt
Holger, ich sehe die Angelei ganz locker, ob ich ein Fisch fange oder nicht, das ist mir förmlich egal - schön ist es jedoch, wenn ich einen am Haken bekomme.
Beim Angeln relaxe ich ein wenig - ich muss mich auch nicht mehr beweisen, da ich meine Fähigkeiten sehr gut kenne -  da ich Fischarten rund um den Globus, darunter auch reichlich kapitale, sogar einige Rekordfische in meinem Leben gefangen habe, da träumen die meisten Angler von. Das ist ja keine Kunst, man muss nur wissen wo sie sind, Zeit haben und Angeln können - mehr ist es nicht. 
Zum Beispiel ist Hvide Sande für mich eines der besten Plätze in Europa,  wo man Hornhechte fangen kann - vor zwei Tagen haben wir nicht einen gefangen - aber viel Spaß gehabt und uns selbst was vorgemacht. 

Heute waren wir auf Hecht - nur zwei Stunden, es war lustig und wir hatten am Mühlenteich viel Spaß  - gefangen haben wir nichts. Ich habe ca. 100 x den gazen Teich abgeworfen, mein Bekannter auch - die Hechte haben wohl gedacht,  ein Krieg ist ausgebrochen,  da die Wasseroberfläche ständig von unterschiedlichen Wobbler beschossen wurde. Das war förmlich ein Trommelfeuer, da kann man ja nichts fangen - war uns auch egal - hatten jedoch viel Spaß und kamen auf die verrücktesten Fangmethoden  - auch ohne einen Biss hat es uns gefallen. Solche Tage möchte ich nicht missen.  
Gruß Otto


----------



## Heilbutt (23. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben es gestern Abend mal im südlichen Hafenbecken versucht. 
Ab kurz vor Sonnenuntergang bis kurz nach 23 Uhr.
Vier Ruten, div. Köder & Montagen. Null, nicht einen Zupfer!|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (26. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ Heilbutt


Holger, 
nicht jeder Angler bekennt Farbe - die meisten posten nur, wenn sie was fangen. Die Zeit ist vorbei mit dem Hornhecht in Hvide Sande, jetzt ist bald der Hering wieder da, wobei der Hering im Herbst ein anderer Stamm ist, er ist auch etwas größer.
Auf Makrele soll es auch nicht mehr so gut laufen, so wie mir berichtet wurde, soll es an der neue Hafenanlage  liegen.  Wobei man ja einen Schuldigen finden muss, obwohl da was wahres dran sein muss - denn diese neue lange Mole, die ja sehr gefährlich ist, wird kaum aufgesucht von Angler. Wenn dann der Bestand auch nicht mehr so gut ist - dann wird man hier nur vereinzelt etwas positives  lesen. 

Zweimal habe ich Angler gefragt - läuft was - sie sagten keiner hat was gefangen - da habe ich mein Angelkram wieder ins Auto gelegt da ich kein Bock hatte den langen Weg zu gehen - das hätte bei der alten Mole nicht gemacht , da hatte ich bestimmte Stellen, wo ich gut gefangen habe. 

Gruß


----------



## Astacus74 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Zweimal habe ich Angler gefragt - läuft was - sie sagten keiner hat was gefangen - da habe ich mein Angelkram wieder ins Auto gelegt da ich kein Bock hatte den langen Weg zu gehen - das hätte bei der alten Mole nicht gemacht , da hatte ich bestimmte Stellen, wo ich gut gefangen habe.
> 
> Gruß




Wenn die Gegebenheiten sich ändern dann muß man sich halt auch anpassen und sich wieder neue Stellen erschließen.
Ich weiß das ist nicht einfach aber es geht, bei mir wurden auch diverse Wasserbauwerke errichtet und werden noch gebaut da muß man flexibel sein und probieren und dann läuft es wieder.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Heilbutt (27. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
mein Urlaub dort ist seit Samstag vorbei!
Gefangen haben wir in HS nichts.
Den Tag an der Nordmole hatte keiner der Angler was gefangen, was für mich heißt das schlichtweg keine Makrelen da waren, da sonst sicherlich zumindest einer der Angler mal Fischkontakt gehabt hätte. Das war der einizige Tag in dieser Woche wo es windmäßig relativ ruhig war. Ansonsten hätten wir es wohl auch öfter mal bei unserem Haus in Bjerregard versucht. Dort war aber immer relativ frischer auflandiger Wind, wodurch das angeln dort nicht allzu viel Spaß / Sinn gemacht hat.

Wir hatten noch überlegt mal mit der Solea rauszufahren. Die junge Dame bei "Kott Fritit" hat auf meine (scheinbar extrem dummen) Fragen aber irgendwie, sagen wir mal überheblich, geantwortet, wodurch es mit vergangen ist. Bei "Lystfiskeri" fand ich die Leute irgendwie sympathischer...?!?

Ich hatte mal bei dem HSSC-Schlachthaus vorbeigeschaut. Da standen doch tatsächlich zwei Leute drin die Hornhechte geschlachtet haben. Also wurde, zumindest noch vereinzelt, gefangen.

Fakt ist einfach, das selbst in so als "Anglerparadies" beworbenen und bekannten Orten wie Hvide Sande einem die Fische nicht in den Eimer springen! Es gehören immer noch Glück und der richtige Zeitpunkt dazu!:m
Das gleiche zeigen einige Berichte hier im Board über Norwegen, wo diese Saison in eigentlich "guten Revieren" auch mäßig bis schlecht gefangen wurde. 
Dies muß einem als Angler einfach bewusst sein - eine Fanggarantie gibt´s nirgends!#h

Gruß

Holger


----------



## LAC (28. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gegebenheiten sich ändern dann muß man sich halt auch anpassen und sich wieder neue Stellen erschließen.
> Ich weiß das ist nicht einfach aber es geht, bei mir wurden auch diverse Wasserbauwerke errichtet und werden noch gebaut da muß man flexibel sein und probieren und dann läuft es wieder.
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Frank, da stimme ich Dir zu - um Fische zu fangen, sollte ich wenigsten die neue Mole mal besuchen und die Angel rein hängen. Der Tag wird sicherlich noch kommen und wenn nicht, dann bricht nicht bei mir die Welt zusammen. 
In jungen Jahren, hätte ich an jeder Ecke dort den Fisch gesucht. 
Heute ist meine Welt nicht die Angelei, sondern mein Beruf, das ist mein Reichtum, wo ich drin aufgehe und wie ein Wahnsinniger schaffe. Die Angelei ist für mich ein guter Ausgleich - entspannt etwas - werde jedoch verrückt, wenn ich nichts fange - dann zaubere ich auch, damit ich was am Haken bekomme - und wenn dann nichts läuft, dann sage ich mir, wärst lieber Zuhause geblieben und hättest gearbeitet.

Wobei ich oft am Wasser bin, aber nur ein, zwei Std. und meine Fische schon fange und in der Gefriertruhe immer reichlich Fische sind, da ich mich im aquatischen Bereich etwas auskenne, die Angelei beherrsche und den Ford sowie Hvide Sande wie meine Westentasche kenne - außer die neuen langen Molen.
 Der Tag wird jedoch noch kommen - zwar nicht mehr in diesem Jahr, aber nächstes Jahr sicherlich - wenn ich die Beine noch bewegen kann.  

Man kann mich auch nicht vergleichen, mit einem Angler der hier seine Ferien verbringt - der muss ja förmlich zu jeder Tageszeit und Wetter angeln - sonst läuft nichts in der kurzen Zeit.  Da ich Heimvorteil habe, bin ich ein schön Wetter Angler, müsste ja bescheuert sein, beim Regen Angeln zu gehen - bin doch nicht im Urlaub, wo die Tage gezählt sind.


----------



## Heilbutt (28. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ja das ist das "Los des Urlaubers", du musst es probieren wenn du da bist, nicht wenn der Fisch da ist!:m

Zu den Molen muß ich sagen, trotz der "Enttäuschung" dort keinen Erfolg gehabt zu haben, war ich dennoch froh das sich niemand die Beine gebrochen hatte!:m
Die großen Steinbrocken dort sind nicht ganz ohne!

Was man dort bedenken sollte ist: Das werfen von ganz oben ist natürlich unproblematisch, einen Fisch so zu landen eher schwierig, und schon gar nicht waidmännisch!#t

Und mit einem Fisch am Band dann runter zu kraxeln, dazu bedarf es schon einer gewissen "Sportlichkeit".

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Astacus74 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Zitat LAC: Heute ist meine Welt nicht die Angelei, sondern mein Beruf, das ist mein  Reichtum, wo ich drin aufgehe und wie ein Wahnsinniger schaffe. Die  Angelei ist für mich ein guter Ausgleich - entspannt etwas - werde  jedoch verrückt, wenn ich nichts fange - dann zaubere ich auch, damit  ich was am Haken bekomme - und wenn dann nichts läuft, dann sage ich mir, wärst lieber Zuhause geblieben und hättest gearbeitet.


Die Angelei ist mein Hobby und Ziel ist es Fisch zu fangen aber das ganze drumherum sprich das Meer, die Wellen die am Strand brechen, der Salzgeschmack auf der Haut das ist für eine Landratte wie mich auch sehr entspannend auch ohne Fisch.
Keine Frage meine Arbeit macht mir auch Spaß ich kann aber auch ganz gut ohne, also wenn ich nichts fange ist das immer noch besser als gut gearbeitet zu haben und keine verschwendete Zeit.



Zitat LAC: Man kann mich auch nicht vergleichen, mit einem Angler der hier seine  Ferien verbringt - der muss ja förmlich zu jeder Tageszeit und Wetter  angeln - sonst läuft nichts in der kurzen Zeit.


Wenn die Truhe vollwerden soll dann auf jeden fall aber das ist dann kein entspannter Urlaub. Wir haben ja ein Häuschen gemietet und ein wenig gesellig beisammen sitzen und Anglerlatein spinnen gehört ja auch dazu, und unsere Fische werden wir auch fangen.



Zitat Heilbutt: war ich dennoch froh das sich niemand die Beine gebrochen hatte!


Wenn du Pech hast rutscht du zwischen die Felsbrocken und bist weg da wär ein Beinbruch noch das harmloseste.


Zitat Heilbutt: Was man dort bedenken sollte ist: Das werfen von ganz oben ist natürlich  unproblematisch, einen Fisch so zu landen eher schwierig, und schon gar  nicht waidmännisch!


Das kommt drauf an wie hoch die Welle an der Mole ist und die Rute sollte nicht zu kurz sein, als ich auf der Südmole gefischt habe war der Wind recht frisch und die Wellen brachen ca. 3,5m unter der Oberkante der Mole.
Auf der Mole befindet sich ja ein Weg aus Betonblöcken und Rechts und Links davon sind die Felsblöcke neben dem Weg kleinere und dann zum Wasser hin größere (bis VW Bus größe) da waren zwei Brocken auf die man gut gehen konnte und mit der langen Brandungsrute konnte man die Fische (Klieschen zwischen 30 und 40cm) mit der Welle und beherzten Schwung aus dem Wasser bekommen.
Bei größeren Fischen wird das anlanden auf jeden fall nicht einfacher da gebe ich dir Recht.



Gruß Frank


----------



## wattläufer (29. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo,
ich bin ab 8. September für eine Woche in Nr. Lingvig und wollt mal hören, ob man schon mit Herbstheringen rechnen kann!

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## Ingo_HH (30. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin ab 8. September für eine Woche in Nr. Lingvig und wollt mal hören, ob man schon mit Herbstheringen rechnen kann!
> 
> MFG Wattläufer



Ich bin ab morgen in Bork Havn und hatte auch so ein bisschen mit dem Hering in HS geliebäugelt. Die meisten Leute sagen aber dass man eher mit der zweiten Oktober Hälfte rechnen sollte


----------



## raxrue (30. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



Ingo_HH schrieb:


> Ich bin ab morgen in Bork Havn und hatte auch so ein bisschen mit dem Hering in HS geliebäugelt. Die meisten Leute sagen aber dass man eher mit der zweiten Oktober Hälfte rechnen sollte






In der Ecke Ärgere lieber die Barsche|rolleyes|kopfkrat:g:m


----------



## Thomas1978 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier und sitze gerade in Agger. 
Mein Plan ist es, die nächsten Tage auch Hvide Sande anzusteuern. 
Hat hier noch jemand aktuelle Tipps für den Bereich Agger bis Hvide Sande? 
Macht es Sinn bei starkem Wind und Wellengang vom Ufer aus zu Angeln? 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich ggf Würmer selbst buddeln kann? 
Fragen über Fragen. 
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## rippi (30. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Mein Tipp: Nicht von Agger nach Hvide Sande fangen. Die Fangmöglichkeiten sind oben bei Thy doch genau die gleichen, wenn nicht sogar besser. Wozu sollte man freiwillig zu einen Gebiet fahren, wo immer mehr Gebiete nicht mehr betreten werden dürfen, während Klitmøller oder Hanstholm in der Nähe sind? Wie sieht die Struktur an deinen Strandabschnitt aus und welche Angelei willst du ausüben? Würmer graben eher nicht an der Nordsee möglich, aber du kannst nach flachen Stellen im Limfjord gucken. Graben kann dann evtl. möglich sein, aber der Plümper ist i.d.R. besser.


----------



## woern1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Direkt Hvide Sande ansteuern würde ich auch nicht machen, alleine  Fahrzeit und Überfahrts- Zeit ( bzw den Kosten) für die Fähre nach Thyboron bist du schon fast 2 Std unterwegs. 
Im Bereich Agger sind ja reichlich Buhnen vorhanden, sofern die Brandung da nicht allzu ruppig ist, geht was mit der Brandungsrute (Wattwürmer evtl auf der seichten Limfjordseite buddeln). Und sofern die Nordsee bischen zahmer ist, mit Blinker, Pose/Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen oder Makrelenpaternoster auf die Minithune probieren. Oder mit der Spinnflitze und Blinker aufnWolfsbarsch versuchen (ist aber in dem Bereich nur catch+ release)
TL Werner


----------



## Ingo_HH (31. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



raxrue schrieb:


> In der Ecke Ärgere lieber die Barsche|rolleyes|kopfkrat:g:m



Werde ich auch machen, schön in der Hafeneinfahrt #6


----------



## okram24 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Meine Windfinder App sieht für Sonntag und Montag schwachen Wind aus ost mit wenig Wellen!
Da könnte sich ein Versuch auf Makrelen von der Mole noch einmal lohnen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas1978 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



woern1 schrieb:


> Direkt Hvide Sande ansteuern würde ich auch nicht machen, alleine  Fahrzeit und Überfahrts- Zeit ( bzw den Kosten) für die Fähre nach Thyboron bist du schon fast 2 Std unterwegs.
> Im Bereich Agger sind ja reichlich Buhnen vorhanden, sofern die Brandung da nicht allzu ruppig ist, geht was mit der Brandungsrute (Wattwürmer evtl auf der seichten Limfjordseite buddeln). Und sofern die Nordsee bischen zahmer ist, mit Blinker, Pose/Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen oder Makrelenpaternoster auf die Minithune probieren. Oder mit der Spinnflitze und Blinker aufnWolfsbarsch versuchen (ist aber in dem Bereich nur catch+ release)
> TL Werner





Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Wir haben hier die typischen  Molen und schönen Sandstrand mit leicht kiesigem Untergrunds. Zur Zeit ist es leider sehr windig 
mit recht starkem Wellengang. Ich wollte mit meinen Kids 
auf Makrele und Plattfisch gehen. 
Wir werden uns am Fjord mal auf die Suche machen. 

Grüße


----------



## Thomas1978 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



woern1 schrieb:


> Direkt Hvide Sande ansteuern würde ich auch nicht machen, alleine  Fahrzeit und Überfahrts- Zeit ( bzw den Kosten) für die Fähre nach Thyboron bist du schon fast 2 Std unterwegs.
> Im Bereich Agger sind ja reichlich Buhnen vorhanden, sofern die Brandung da nicht allzu ruppig ist, geht was mit der Brandungsrute (Wattwürmer evtl auf der seichten Limfjordseite buddeln). Und sofern die Nordsee bischen zahmer ist, mit Blinker, Pose/Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen oder Makrelenpaternoster auf die Minithune probieren. Oder mit der Spinnflitze und Blinker aufnWolfsbarsch versuchen (ist aber in dem Bereich nur catch+ release)
> TL Werner




Danke für deine Tipps 
Wir werden es mal versuchen


----------



## LAC (31. August 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Nach Hvide Sande fahren, lohnt sich doch nur, wenn der Hering da ist d.h. im Frühjahr und im Herbst. Nun sind einige Angler so wild, da sie die ersten sein wollen. Da kommt es schon mal vor, das sie schneller sind als der Hering und auf ihn warten müssen und oft ohne Hering nach Hause fahren, weil sie zu schnell waren. Der Hering bleibt ja einige Monate im Frühjahr sowie im Herbst. 
Vor Jahren habe ich sogar noch zwei Tage vor Weihnachten Heringe in Hvide Sande gefangen - war erstaunt. 

Ein Fahrt nach Hvide Sande lohnt sich doch nur bzw. ist interessant, wenn man zwei Fischarten, d.h. den Hornhecht und Hering fangen will. Sonst läuft doch in Hvide Sande kaum was - denn die anderen Fischarten kann man in anderen dänischen Ecken besser fangen.

Wobei ich keinen besseren Platz für Hornhecht kenne - Hvide Sande ist für mich die Nr.1 in Europa und ich kenne verdammt viele Angelplätze. 
Es hat etwas mit der Schleuse zu tun, sie wirkt wie eine Nadelöhr, wo sie in großen Schulen vorkommen. 
Wenn man in der Nacht von der Brücke - an der zweiten Laterne - ins Wasser schaut, dann hat das Wasser eine silberne Farbe - nur noch Hornhechte sieht man, die vom Licht angelockt wurden. 
Es ist ein  Naturschauspiel ersten Ranges.


----------



## off shore (1. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*









Live aus HS


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LAC (3. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ off shore

Text zu den Fotos: Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm 

In wenigen Wochen beginnt die neue Saison, dann ist dort die Hölle los. Gebündelt fliegen dann die Heringe durch die Luft bzw. den Zuschauer um die Ohren. 
Das der Hering so ein Magnet ist, ist unvorstellbar und oft mache ich mir Gedanken, wenn ich das Treiben dort  mit all seinen Facetten betrachte, ob das noch was mit Angeln zu tun hat oder ein neuzeitliches Hamstern ist. 
Egal wie man es sieht - es muss eine Bereicherung sein.

Wer in Hvide Sande seine Ferien verbringt und das Angeln dort betrachtet - wird Angler. Das ist Hvide Sande -  eine Verdienstmedaille sollte das Städtchen dafür bekommen und damit es die Hochburg der Angler wird, ist das Angeln dann ein Jahr kostenlos - jeder kann soviel Fische fangen wie er will und jede Fangmontage ist erlaubt, damit die neue Anglergeneration - die neuzeitliche Fangmethoden kennen lernt.


----------



## CoreData (3. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Wer in Hvide Sande seine Ferien verbringt und das Angeln dort betrachtet - wird Angler



So ist es. 
Ich war 2015 da auf Urlaub - das war der Anstoss, den Schein (wieder) zu machen.


----------



## okram24 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Heute muß doch perfektes Makrelenwetter gewesen sein!
War niemand auf der Mole und hat es versucht? 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelphil1 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

War mit Sohnemann im Morgengrauen auf dem Fjord bei nymindegab. @LAC: danke für die Tipps. Ein gutes Dutzend Barsche und einen Babyhecht gefangen. Aber alle zu klein, als dass sie für die Pfanne getaugt hätten. Trotzdem schönes und kurzweiliges angeln...
Zu den Makrelen kann ich leider nichts sagen...

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (5. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ angelphil 1
Gratulation für den Fang ! 
Es ist ganz normal, die Fische werden immer kleiner, da sie sich ja gar nicht mehr richtig entwickeln können. Die Mitglieder posten die Hotspots und  durch das Anglerboard werden sie weltweit verbreitet und dann kommen sie aus allen Ecken der Erde angerollt und können gezielt Stellen anfahren - wo sie Fische fangen können.
Da wird dann förmlich Raubbau betrieben, wobei ich den Fang nicht als ein großer Eingriff sehe, da der Fang nicht immer so klappt, da jeder so seine eigene Taktik hat. Denn zwischen zwei Angler trennen sich oft Welten.
Das Problem ist, das aus diesen Hot Spots innerhalb eines Jahres oft ein Müllplatz sich entwickelt hat und sich ständig vergrößert.

Und so konnte ich (durch meine Info) mit ansehen,  - wie ein traumhaftes Angelplätzchen förmlich vernichtet wurde.  Habe Jahre dort geangelt, eine traumhafte Gegend. Dann kam meine Info und die Personen, die mal richtig aufräumen wollen im Wasser und den Uferstreifen  mit Verpackungsmaterial aus Deutschland zugemüllt haben.  Habe daraus gelernt.

Noch ein guter Ratschlag für den Fjord: Hecht fängt man gut mit Hering und Barsche mit Heringspaternoster.


----------



## angelphil1 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@LAC: Das mit dem Müll kenne ich. Ich hab immer zwei Tüten mit dabei wenn ich angeln gehe: Eine für den potentiellen Fang und eine um Müll am/auf dem Wasser einzusammeln. Ich sag Mal so: Eine der Tüten brauche ich immer, obwohl ich häufig Schneider bleibe [emoji6]. Gerne höre ich dann:"Das ist doch aber gar nicht der Müll von anderen Anglern! Angler kümmern sich um die Natur!" Allerdings komisch, wie viele "Spaziergänger" Knicklichter, Schnurreste und zerrupfte Gummifische dabei haben, die sie dann -mit Sicherheit zufällig- am Wasser so positionieren um die Angler in Verruf zu bringen....

Aber das sprengt denke ich dieses Forum und ist ja leider scheinbar auch nicht HS vorbehalten, sondern überall der Fall, wo Scharen ans Wasser pilgern: Ein paar Idioten sind immer dabei und versauen es für alle anderen mit....

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## raxrue (6. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Ein paar Idioten sind immer dabei und versauen es für alle anderen mit....

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]




Dann warte mal noch ein paar Wochen..dann siehste wieder ein paar viele ihren Dreck liegen oder davonfliegen lassen|bigeyes


----------



## Peter.A (6. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Bin ab 28.9. in H.S. Habe ich da schon Chancen auf den Herbsthering ? L.G. ,Peter


----------



## Anglerin0608 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo ihr Lieben, wir waren im Mai das erste Mal zum Angeln in DK, allerdings in Thorsminde. Die Heringe haben mich da echt ordentlich auf Trab gehalten und mich mit dem Angelvirus infiziert. Mein Freund angelt schon länger und ich wollte Ende des Jahres auch meinen Angelschein machen, damit wir auch in Deutschland auf Angeltouren fahren können. Vorher aber geht es für uns noch mal am 28.09. in die Nähe von Thorsminde. Kennt jemand zwischen Thorsminde und Hvide Sande gute Angelplätze für Plattfische? Und hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wie man auch ein paar davon fängt? Wir haben es in Thorsminde im Mai mal versucht und haben an dem Tag 2 Stück gefangen, die waren aber recht klein und machen natürlich dann nicht ganz so satt  Was uns auch interessiert, ist das Angeln von den Stränden aus. Wo sind denn dafür gute Bedingungen und welche Ausrüstung sollte man mitbringen?


----------



## BlackPanter007 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> @ angelphil 1
> Gratulation für den Fang !
> Es ist ganz normal, die Fische werden immer kleiner, da sie sich ja gar nicht mehr richtig entwickeln können. Die Mitglieder posten die Hotspots und  durch das Anglerboard werden sie weltweit verbreitet und dann kommen sie aus allen Ecken der Erde angerollt und können gezielt Stellen anfahren - wo sie Fische fangen können.
> Da wird dann förmlich Raubbau betrieben, wobei ich den Fang nicht als ein großer Eingriff sehe, da der Fang nicht immer so klappt, da jeder so seine eigene Taktik hat. Denn zwischen zwei Angler trennen sich oft Welten.
> ...


Hey LAC, ich hab im Brandungsangeln einen Thread aufgemacht, ich bin im November in Hvide Sande. Vllt kannst du mir ja in dem Thread dort antworten.


----------



## LAC (8. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



BlackPanter007 schrieb:


> Hey LAC, ich hab im Brandungsangeln einen Thread aufgemacht, ich bin im November in Hvide Sande. Vllt kannst du mir ja in dem Thread dort antworten.



Hallo, eine pn ist raus - werde mir mal den Thread ansehen - bin aber nicht mehr der große Brandungsangler am Nordseestrand, mir fehlt die Zeit. Wenn ich gehe, muss es bei mir fluppen.
Vom Strand aus Angeln ist zwar schön, wenn man seine Ferien hier verbringt - da hat man ja genügend Zeit.
Gruß


----------



## raxrue (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, eine pn ist raus - werde mir mal den Thread ansehen - bin aber nicht mehr der große Brandungsangler am Nordseestrand, mir fehlt die Zeit. Wenn ich gehe, muss es bei mir fluppen.
> Vom Strand aus Angeln ist zwar schön, wenn man seine Ferien hier verbringt - da hat man ja genügend Zeit.
> Gruß






Da ist ja gerade doofes Wetter in HS...und an der Schleuse auch nix los...ich sollte nochmal ein paar Heringe abfassen#c:g|rolleyes:m


----------



## SuchtnachHering (18. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin,
bin ab 28.9 in Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es momentan mit Fängen aus? Auf der Webcam ist ja nichts zu sehen.


----------



## okram24 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



SuchtnachHering schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin ab 28.9 in Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es momentan mit Fängen aus? Auf der Webcam ist ja nichts zu sehen.


Wäre schön, wenn du in der Zeit dann mal ab und zu berichtest!
Für mich geht es in der nächsten Woche erstmal ab nach Norwegen! 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuchtnachHering (20. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Werde ich machen. Momentan ist ja wohl nichts zu holen.


----------



## LAC (22. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn du in der Zeit dann mal ab und zu berichtest!
> Für mich geht es in der nächsten Woche erstmal ab nach Norwegen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk



Hallo Marko,
wünsche Dir schöne Tage und viel Fisch in Norwegen. 

Kommst Du noch, wenn die Herbstheringe in Hvide Sande eintrudeln? 
Momentan ist hier die Hölle los, ein Orkan jagt übers Land - wahnsinnig, dieser Wind - in Hvide Sande wird man weggeblasen - die Angler bekommen keine Hänger, die Paternoster kommen automatisch wieder zurück und ab und zu denkt man ein fliegende Untertasse kommt angeflogen, ist aber ein Dachplatte.
Für den Fischfang habe ich momentan keine Zeit - bin jeden Tag 12 Std draußen am schaffen - wirst erstaunt sein, wenn Du es siehst. 
Will aber noch einige Heringe in den nächsten Wochen fangen -  vor Jahren konnte ich noch welche zwei Tage vor Weihnachten überlisten..

Liebe Grüße auch an Frauchen


----------



## okram24 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Hallo Otto,
wir haben auch ein bisschen Pech, wegen dem Sturm ist unsere Fähre von Hirtshals nach Bergen gestrichen worden. Haben die Nachricht bekommen, als wir gerade losgefahren waren, da haben wir umgeplant und sind über Fehmarn, DK, Schweden nach Oslo. Jetzt gurken wir gerade quer durch Norwegen Richtung Sognefjord. Und die Wetterlage für die nächste Woche sieht auch nicht gerade gut aus!
Nach Hvide Sande schaffen wir es in diesem Jahr nicht noch mal - habe keinen Urlaub mehr!
Wir sehen uns deine Fortschritte dann im nächsten Jahr an!
Gruß Marko 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA X compakt mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herzkönig (25. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Moin zusammen,


ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich das stürmische Wetter zum Wochenende hin weg macht 


Meine spärlichen Ergebnisse beim Angeln auf Platte im Mai haben mich motiviert im zweiten Anlauf erfolgreicher zu sein!
Wäre schade wenn mich ein Sturm um diese Errungenschaft bringt 
Ein paar Heringe für das leergefutterte Kühlfach wären auch super... aber scheinbar lassen die Kollegen noch auf sich warten!


Oder möchte hier noch keiner verraten, dass sie schon da sind?
Bringt euch nichts... Ich komme eh Samstag selber gucken |wavey::q




Was macht man in Hvide Sande wenn es draussen stürmt und schüttet? |kopfkrat





Vorfreudige Grüße
Chris


----------



## LAC (25. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

@ okram 24
Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr - viel Spaß und so wie ich dich kenne, wirst Dur schon welche überlisten.
Gruß auch an Frauchen
Otto

@ Herzkönig
Das Wetter  soll ja besser werden . Heute war ja schon ein schöner Tag und momentan ist es förmlich windstill. Heringe kann Du sicherlich schon in den nächsten Tagen überlisten.

Was macht man in Hvide Sande wenn es draußen stürmt und schüttet.
Wenn Du ein schönes Ferienhaus hast ein Fernseher, dann kann  man mal ausspannen mit Frauchen - Es lohnt sich auch mal ins Fischereimuseum zu gehen, damit Du wenigstens mal lebende Fische siehst. Ist ganz gut,  ist dort wo das Touristikbüro ist und der Angelladen von Kott. 
Kannst auch mal das Städtchen Rinköbing besuchen - ist auch ganz nett und dann  weiter südlich nach Stauning fahren, dort ist ein Flugplatz aber auch ein Flugzeugmuseum, sehr interessant und du kannst im Hubschrauber gehen und Kapitän spielen. Ist wirklich gut - kannst aber auch dort einen Rundflug machen - ist gar nicht teuer und von der Luft aus, die besten Angelplätze suchen. Kannst mich auch besuchen, wenn Du Bock hast, dann trinken wir ein Käffchen, dann gebe ich Dir ein Code und Du kannst kostenlos ins Schwimmbad.
 Es sind doch noch die Sandskulpturen nördlich von Hvide Sande - auch sehenswert. Ich könnte jetzt einen Tag Dir gute Informationen geben - Du sieht aber keine Fotos - hol dir in Hvide Sande im Touristikbüro  Informationen - die kennen sich aus. Sollten sie nichts taugen, hattest Du eine Beraterin mit einem anderen Geschmack.

Du muss jedoch genau sagen, was Du liebst - sonst erlebst Du einen Schiffbruch - denn z.B. wenn Du sagst eine Musikveranstaltung - dann nennt man dir eine, die Dir vielleicht nicht zusagt, weil die Bandbreite ja sehr groß ist - das ist wie bei den Fischen - der eine fängt Stichlinge und freut sich und der andere hat nur Haifische im Kopf. 
Gruß


----------



## Peter.A (25. September 2018)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2018 - für Boardies die Fische fangen wollen.*

Sind denn die Herbstheringe schon da?


----------



## Herzkönig (29. September 2018)

Hallo Otto,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!
Wir sind heute angekommen in Ulfborg/Berghuse und nachdem wir die Nase am Strand in den Wind gesteckt haben sitzen wir nun gemütlich vorm Kamin
Unterwegs nach hier haben wir natürlich in Hvide Sande gestoppt um Fisch fürs Abendessen zu besorgen.
Die Sandskulpturen sind eine tolle Idee. Wir sind im Mai abgehauen als der Aufbau begann... das war etwas schade!
Wir haben auch eine Menge Lesestoff für den Touri mit unserem Schlüssel bekommen. Mal schauen was wir so in den Broschüren finden. Hab da was von einer Käsehöhle gehört!!!
Wo findet man dich denn in HS? Ich dachte immer du hast das Aquarium ist das richtig? Oder ich habe das nur so gelesen und empfand das passend für dich?!

Bei den Windverhältnissen muss ich mal schauen was ich mit meinem Gerät an Angelei so anstellen kann. 
Iwas schummel ich da schon zusammen. Man lernt am Wasser ja am meisten!
Und wenn es nur ist,  was meine Ruten an dicken Gewichten verpacken ob das dann optimal ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt
Wenn Fisch dabei rumkommt, freue ich mich... Wenn nicht wird der Tag auch schön gewesen sein!


----------



## SuchtnachHering (1. Oktober 2018)

War heute in Hvide Sande. Keinen Hering gesehen.  Es sollen aber schon vereinzelt welche gefangan5worden sein.
Ich werde mich nach dem nächsten Versuch wieder melden.


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2018)

@ Herzkönig
Hatte durch den neuen Aufbau der Seite kleine Probleme - inzwischen habe ich es im Griff. Sehe auch nicht mehr meine Antwort. Hier kurz: Ich habe nicht das Aquarium in Hvide Sande, bin jedoch mit Mitglieder vom Anglerboard z.B. beim Anglerboard-Treffen in Hvide Sande, mit den Jungs ins Aquarium gegangen und über die einzelnen Fischarten etwas erzählt. Wenn Kinder dabei sind, zeige ich ihnen wie man mit der Hand eine Scholle und eine Krabbe fängt - das finden die gut! Das Petermännchen, welches ja auch dort zu sehen ist, durchleuchte ich auch - es hat ja ein sehr starkes Gift. Mich findest du im unteren Bereich vom Ringköbingfjord in Nr. Nebel.
Momentan ist ja ein starker Wind, die Angelei ist ja nicht optimal bei dem Wind und Regen. Nächste Woche werde ich mal auf Hering gehen - wann kann ich noch nicht sagen. Will jedoch -wie jedes Jahr - mir meine Hering für die Winterzeit fangen - sie sind ja bis kurz vor Weihnachten da.
Gruß


----------



## raxrue (3. Oktober 2018)

So langsam Passiert wieder was an der Schleuse...wenn die Meldungen über stabile fänge eintrudeln starte ich das Jahr nochmal auf Silberlinge...


----------



## Zander_Ulli (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo an alle,
ich hab hier die Beiträge mitgelesen in denen es immer wieder um Heringe geht.
Ich hätte da mal die Frage wie ihr den Hering verwertet. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich
Hering noch nie als Zielfisch auf dem Schirm. Brät man den in der Pfanne an,
oder legt ihr den ein? Freue mich auf Antworten 
Gruß Ulli


----------



## ClasicII (4. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
Da gibt's ja einige Möglichkeiten.
Bei mir werden sie geräuchert oder eingelegt.


----------



## NoMono (5. Oktober 2018)

Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich hab hier die Beiträge mitgelesen in denen es immer wieder um Heringe geht.
> Ich hätte da mal die Frage wie ihr den Hering verwertet. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich
> Hering noch nie als Zielfisch auf dem Schirm. Brät man den in der Pfanne an,
> ...



Da gibts unzählige Möglichkeiten! 
Ich selbst esse Hering am liebsten frisch gebraten, gegrillt oder geräuchert! 

Meine Frau mag Heringe am liebsten sauer eingelegt, egal ob als Brathering oder Bismarckhering! Beides sehr lecker und man bemerkt die kleinen Gräten nicht mehr, da diese durch den Essig in der Marinade ganz weich werden! 

Entsprechende Rezepte gibts im Netzt ja zuhauf!


----------



## SuchtnachHering (5. Oktober 2018)

Konnte heute die ersten Herbstheringe verhaften, so wie einige andere auch.


----------



## Zwiebel (5. Oktober 2018)

Sooo es ist soweit noch ca. 6 Stunden und ich mache mich auf den weg.

Ich hoffe doch das mich das Wetter und die Heringe nicht hängen lassen


----------



## Zander_Ulli (6. Oktober 2018)

Vielen dank für die Tipps wie ihr die Heringe aufbereitet


----------



## SuchtnachHering (6. Oktober 2018)

Heute Vormittag war in HS nichts zu holen. Oder gab es jemanden ,der mehr Glück hatte?


----------



## raxrue (7. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die Fänge besser werden starte ich auch nochmal durch....


----------



## raxrue (7. Oktober 2018)

an der Schleuse ist ja doch einiges los....


----------



## Herzkönig (10. Oktober 2018)

Iwie bin ich mit der Umstellung auch noch nicht ganz warm 

Unser kleiner nachgeschobener Urlaub ist leider auch schon wieder vorbei. So eine Woche ist ja auch einfach mal nichts!
Wir haben die Heringe komplett verpasst und auch sonst ging echt wenig. Selbst die Platten haben sich echt rar gemacht. Aber nicht nur wir, auch alle mit denen man mal ein Pläuschen gehalten hat. Bei den Berichten konnten wir uns schon fast freuen, dass wir wenigstens auch mal ein paar Bisse hatten. Waren echte Schniepel dabei... durften auch wieder schwimmen... aber immerhin haben wir Fisch gesehen!
Das Highlight war ein Wolfsbarsch vom Strand aus! Das Glück hatte aber meine bessere Hälfte. Ich hab an diesem Tag meinen grössten "Kampf" mit einem Miniaturdorsch gehabt 

@otto 
Man glaubt immer man schafft soviel im Urlaub und dann rennt einem die Zeit soooo davon. Durch Nr. Nebel sind wir leider nur durchgefahren... aber es sieht echt schön aus.
Wenn wir in den Urlaub starten, fahren wir nachts los und machen dann meist in Hvide Sande Rast bis es zeitlich soweit ist, dass wir den Schlüssel abholen können. Lieber die Zeit in einem Städtchen verbringen als im Stau!
Vielleicht legen wir im kommenden Mai diesen Stop ja zur Abwechslung in Nebel ein  Nach der langen Fahrt wirkt ein Kaffee ja wirklich Wunder 
Ringköbing war übrigens wirklich ein sehr schickes Städtchen!


Und als Krönung obendrauf hat sich meine Rolle auch noch zerlegt 
Falls also jemand einen Tipp für eine günstige Rolle hat, die einiges mitmachen wird und das einigermaßen verpackt, wäre ich echt dankbar.
In der Regel wird sie Verwendung finden für etwas schwerere Grundangelei, Köderfischmontagen... aber auch mal die Kloppergewichte im Dänemark-Urlaub werfen 
Unter 0,30-Schnur wird da nichts draufkommen. Sie muss nicht alles perfekt können, sondern eigentlich nur gut in ihrer Stiefkind-Rolle funktionieren!
Bisher hatte diesen Job eine Daiwa Crossfire... die hatte ich am Anfang wo ich Ausrüstung brauchte mal günstig iwo geschossen. Die ist in die Rolle quasi reingewachsen 



Schöne Grüße


----------



## NoMono (10. Oktober 2018)

Herzkönig schrieb:


> Iwie bin ich mit der Umstellung auch noch nicht ganz warm
> 
> Unser kleiner nachgeschobener Urlaub ist leider auch schon wieder vorbei. So eine Woche ist ja auch einfach mal nichts!
> Wir haben die Heringe komplett verpasst und auch sonst ging echt wenig. Selbst die Platten haben sich echt rar gemacht. Aber nicht nur wir, auch alle mit denen man mal ein Pläuschen gehalten hat. Bei den Berichten konnten wir uns schon fast freuen, dass wir wenigstens auch mal ein paar Bisse hatten. Waren echte Schniepel dabei... durften auch wieder schwimmen... aber immerhin haben wir Fisch gesehen!
> ...



Ich würde dir eine Daiwa BG empfehlen! 

Ich habe eine Daiwa BG 3000 zum Spinnfischen und eine Daiwa BG 3500 zum Pilken! 

Klasse Rollen...Salzwasserfest, Robust, super Verarbeitung und seidenweicher Lauf! 

Mir hatts dieses Jahr leider nicht gereicht, aber nächstes Jahr wird mich Hvide Sande auf jedenfall wiedersehen!


----------



## Redeye01 (10. Oktober 2018)

raxrue schrieb:


> So langsam Passiert wieder was an der Schleuse...wenn die Meldungen über stabile fänge eintrudeln starte ich das Jahr nochmal auf Silberlinge...





NoMono schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eine Daiwa BG empfehlen!
> 
> Ich habe eine Daiwa BG 3000 zum Spinnfischen und eine Daiwa BG 3500 zum Pilken!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zwiebel (11. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

Also der Hering ist da.....aber auch viele Leute die zum ersten mal eine Angel in der Hand halten.
Überwürfe ohne ende....quetschen sich überall dazwischen usw.....ist mir zu blöde.....
Bin dann weiter Richtung mole gegangen....gefangen habe ich auch da...Zwar nicht bei jeden fünften wurf aber ich konnte lustige Sachen beobachten.

Ich habe das Gefühl alle wollen massen an fisch haben.....ich habe immer so 6-9 gefischt dann war ende.
Die gab es dann auch gleich abends in der Pfanne. Morgen werde ich nochmal versuchen ein par zu verhaften für zuhause das reicht dann auch.
Manche Leute gehen da aber tag für tag mit 50 oder mehr weg....und komischerweise immer die gleichen.
Nebengewerbe? Oder 10 Kinder?


----------



## Zwiebel (12. Oktober 2018)

Hej 

Ich war heute am morgen nochmal los....
Es war super schönes Wetter und der Wind wehte aus Ost bemerkt habe ich ihn nicht.....keine Welle total spiegel das Wasser war echt schön mit der Sonne. Der Wind hat dann etwas gedreht und die Bisse wurden weniger. Aber gefangen hat man trotzdem noch.

Gebissen haben die Heringe wie verrückt jeder Wurf ein Fisch. Manchmal auch 2.

Ich hatte nach ca. einer Stunde 30 stück.
Die werden nun zu Rollmops verarbeitet.

Heute früh gehe ich nochmal los. Letzter Tag nochmal was für das Mittagessen.

Und dann ab in die stinkende Großstadt.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu den Heringen.


----------



## raxrue (13. Oktober 2018)

Zwiebel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anmelden oder registrieren
Das sind die Goldzahnkormorane....Die Angeln ganze Tonnen voll....und die bekommen auch nicht genug....und ich Unterstell da teilweise auch Nebenerwerb..


----------



## hporki (14. Oktober 2018)

So nun möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden war heute mal an der Schleuse von 10 bis 15uhr raus geholt habe ich mit Enkeltochter aber nur 25 Heringe eigentlich waren es mehr aber die Roben haben uns die meisten geklaut eine Robe hat mir sogar ganzen paternoster zerstört erst ein Hering geklaut und dann kam die mit mein paternoster im Maul hoch und es ging noch ein Hering drann..... Den jagte sie dann auch noch hinter her .nach dem ich dann immer nur noch die Heringe merkte bis kurz vor Land und schwups war wirder Robbe da und Fisch weg gaben wir auf... .Wollen die nächsten Tage noch mal probieren unser Glück


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Oktober 2018)

Petri Heil Hporki,

zu den Heringen, dann will ich mal hoffen das die Heringe Anfang November noch da sind und die Robben mir nicht auch die Heringe von der Angel stiebitzen

Gruß Frank


----------



## zwirn999 (16. Oktober 2018)

Nabend, nächste Woche soll es aber ganz schön winden!


----------



## anschmu (18. Oktober 2018)

Moin. So noch 2 Tage , dann gehts noch mal eine Woche nach Bjerregard . Diesmal zu viert ein bischen Angeln und dem Trott hier vergessen !


----------



## anschmu (21. Oktober 2018)

Moin. Gestern gut angekommen . Montag früh gehts erst mal nach No ein paar Trutten überlisten . Wetter ist heute früh durchwachsen.Aber die ersten stehen schon im hafen auf Hering an !


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2018)

Das die Robben dem Angler die Heringe vom Haken klauen ist in Hvide Sande ja bekannt. Die Seehund können über ihre Haare am Maul aus weiter Entfernung genau lokalisieren, wo der Fisch ist und welche Bewegungen der Fisch am Haken macht. Ich habe mal bewusst einigen Anglern gezeigt, das man den Seehund, der gezielt auf den Hering am Paternoster geht - seine Jagd etwas schwerer  machen kann bzw. den oder die Heringe auch landen kann.  Wenn Seehunde da sind, sollte der Angler mehr im vorderen Bereich angeln, da kann der Angler den Angriff vom Seehund förmlich beobachten.  Wenn der Seehund nach dem Fisch schnappt - dieses kann man sehen - sollte man die Angel mit eine festen Ruck bewegen - dann schnappt der Seehund daneben. Greift jedoch erneut an und erneut muss  wieder diesen Ruck gemacht werden - dann hat man die Chance den Hering zu landen, da der Seehund abdreht, wenn er im Bereich der Mauer kommt - wo die Angler stehen. Einige glauben jetzt ich bin verrückt und spinne eine wenig - das stimmt zwar, jedoch ist es Wahrheit. Ein Boardie hat ein Filmchen über die Aktion gemacht und im Internet eingestellt.


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Lac,

wie sieht es aus bei dir, sind noch Heringe am Start?
Wie sieht es an der Brandung aus?
Wir sind schon heiß wie Frittenfett haben uns gestern getroffen und die letzten Vorbereitungen durchgesprochen Samstag/Morgen in einer Woche geht es los, noch solange warten.
Ich werde am Wochenende schon mal alles vorpacken so das dann nur noch engeladen werden muß.

Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (28. Oktober 2018)

Schön, dass hier mal wieder ein bisschen Leben rein kommt!
Es ist immer gut in der angelfreien Zeit mal was aus Hvide Sande zu lesen!


----------



## raxrue (28. Oktober 2018)

Mal sehen..könnte sein das ich nächste Woche auch nochmal hochkomme...


----------



## LAC (28. Oktober 2018)

@Astacus74 

Hallo Frank, bei mir sieht es gut aus, bin schwer am Schaffen  und war noch nicht auf Hering - der läuft mir nicht weg, da er noch lange da ist.  Wie schon oft erwähnt, habe ich zwei Tage vor Weihnachten vor Jahren noch welche überlisten können. Werde es jedoch in den nächsten Wochen mal versuchen, damit ich bis zum Frühjahr versorgt bin - meine Gefriertruhe ist noch gut bestückt mit Hering, benötige nur um die 20 Stück, die werde ich noch landen. Da muss das Wetter jedoch stimmen, momentan ist ja das Wetter für die Angelei nicht gut, Regen und 6 Grad  Frost hatten wir in der Nacht - da ist es am Kamin besser. Ich betreibe ja die Angelei als Hobby und entspanne mich ein wenig - mache mir jedoch reichlich Gedanken, wie man sie am Haken bekommt, bin jedoch kein Berufsangler der als Hobby einen Fischvertrieb hat.

@ Okram 24
Marko, ich war mehrmals hier im Board und habe auch was geschrieben - jedoch durch die Umstellung halt auch Probleme bekommen - bin halt ein alter Mann der rafft das nicht mehr so. Finde auch nicht mehr meine priv. Mitteilungen an Member - kann dir keine priv. Nachricht senden. Da habe ich keine Bock mehr gehabt. Heute auch,  wir wollen einen neuen RAV 4 haben - Gestern im Netz geschaut  und mir Autos angesehen - heute mache ich das Anglerboard auf - da wird mir die RAV 4 Auto Reklame auf den Seiten vom Anglerboard gezeigt - da wollte ich auch wieder raus gehen. Habe mir jedoch dann die Zeit genommen und alles gesperrt. Hoffe das dieses nicht mehr auftritt.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Lac,

na das hört sich ja schon ziehmlich frisch an, da werden wir uns halt warm anziehen müssen  jeder Tag ist halt ein Angeltag aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist ein Fangtag.



LAC schrieb:


> bin jedoch kein Berufsangler der als Hobby einen Fischvertrieb hat.



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, die gefangenen Fische sind halt für die eigene Küche bestimmt, sollten wiedererwarten zuviele anbeißen verschencke ich sie eher als das ich sie verkaufe (Familie, Freunde, Nachbarn).

Ich freue mich aufjeden Fall eine Woche rauszukommen und abzuschalten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## porscher (4. November 2018)

Die Barsche laufen aktuell in Nymindegab ganz gut.Gute Fische um die 30cm sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. November 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

so schnell geht eine Woche Hvide Sande vorbei  seit Samstag sind wir wieder da, es war aber eine gute Woche
hier mein Bericht.

Samstag:
Anreise mit Zwischenstopp in Kaltenkirchen Köder und Kleinmaterial bunkern, was soll ich sagen Abfahrt gesperrt genau wie die nächste also schon mal rund 50km Umweg  doch damit nicht genug der direkte Weg kurz vor Moritz dreimal dürft ihr raten richtig Baustelle Vollsperrung  nagut 300m geht man auch zu Fuß kein Bock auf große Umleitungen.
Also mit dem nötigsten eingedeckt und zurück auf die Bahn achja nu war die Aufahrt gesperrt....
Wir haben es aber noch Rechtzeitig geschafft den Schlüssel vom Haus zu holen. 

Sonntag:
Da Friedhelm noch nicht in Hvide Sande zum Angeln war haben wir nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück erstmal die Lage gescheckt ohne Angel.
Erste gute Nachricht die Heringe sind da und beissen 
Danach ne Runde durch Hvide Sande Mole (Nord und Süd), dann Forellteiche (Klittens, Klegod, Sondervig und Lodbjerg Hede)
Einige Strände fürs Brandeln angeschaut und was soll ich sagen der Tag war ruckzuck rum aber auch ohne Angeln Top.

Montag:
Tag des Herings da der Anleger für die Angler noch begehbar war haben wir von dort aus losgelegt, fast jeder Wurf brachte Silberlinge ans Band. Das wurde auch von Robby beobachtet nach einer halben Stunde machte ich dann mit Robby Bekanntschaft, ich hatte drei Silberlinge am Band dann sah ich ihn und ruckzuck waren die drei Heringe in seinem Magen der hat Übung und weiß genau wie er sie klauen muß.
Ich sage nur einen Scheiß auf Robbensafari, geh zur Heringszeit Angeln da siehst du sie sehr viel näher (2-3 Meter).
Achja und Brandung in Odbjergstrand war nicht so der Bringer viel Bewuchs am Grund nur ein paar Platte.

Dienstag:
Auf in die Brandung Sidselbjergstrand war das Ziel und es war ein kurzweiliges Angeln Klieschen und Flundern waren die Beute.

Mittwoch:
Vormittags Forellenangeln in Klegod war nicht so der Tag der Forelle war ein zähes Angeln bei Ostwind mit mäßigem Erfolg hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Nachmittags wieder Heringe, zwei unserer Angelkumpels sind nicht so gut zu Fuß also mußtem  wir sie ja noch mit Silberlingen versorgen auch Robby war wieder da und holte sich seinen Anteil.

Donnerstag:
Brandung diesmal Bäkbygardstrand auch ein kurzweiliges Angeln.

Freitag:
Brandung diesmal Strandgarden gute Artenvielfalt Klieschen, Flundern, Dorsch und Wittling.
Abends packen 

Samstag: Abreise, leider wären gern noch länger geblieben aber es war eine tolle Woche Hvide sande sieht uns wieder versprochen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (13. November 2018)

Vielen Dank Astacus74 für den schönen Bericht! 
Ich dachte schon, dass mein Handy kaputt ist,, weil sich hier in letzter Zeit gar nichts mehr getan hat  
@LAC: Otto ich habe dir vor einiger Zeit eine PM geschrieben. Kommst du mit dem neuen AB immer noch nicht klar?


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2018)

@Astacus74,sehr guter Bericht.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. November 2018)

Danke,
aber dafür ist doch ein Forum da, erstens um Tipps zubekommen und zweitens seine Erfahrungen zu teilen.
Ich hoffe das meine Erfahrungen anderen helfen ihren Fisch zu fangen, es ist ja nicht immer einfach an fremden Gewässern erfolgreich zu sein und im Urlaub ist man ja immer irgendwie Zeitlich gebunden.
In Hivde Sande hast du ja eine vielzahl an Gewässern erstmal die Nordsee wo man als Landei rechtschnell den Überblick verlieren kann, dann der Fjord (wo ich noch nicht gefischt habe  das kommt auch noch) die ganzen Forellenteiche und den einem oder anderen Fluss soll es ja auch noch geben da wird die Wahl schwer.

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (19. November 2018)

@ Astacus 74 - Danke für den Bericht - der belebt hier die Runde.  Wie ich gelesen habe, habt ihr ja förmlich Vollgas gegeben - mit der Beobachtung und Angelei. Super!  

@LAC: Otto ich habe dir vor einiger Zeit eine PM geschrieben. Kommst du mit dem neuen AB immer noch nicht klar?[/QUOTE]

@okram24  Marko, ich habe keine Nachricht gesehen - war die ganze Zeit auch nicht im Board - Mit der neuen Umstellung komme ich immer noch nicht richtig klar - bin halt zu alt. 
Ich ärgere mich jedoch - und dann habe ich kein Bock mehr zu suchen und zu fummeln, das ich es besser beherrsche, da verliere ich zuviel Zeit. Du kennst mich - ich habe reichlich um die Ohren, die viel wichtiger sind.
Jetzt habe nochmal gesucht und auch gefunden und schon beantwortet - der Termin geht klar - freue mich darauf.
Zum Heringsangeln hatte ich auch keine Zeit - ich war außerdem viel unterwegs, wir sind ja hier am Ende der Welt - genau noch 6 m weiter.


----------



## okram24 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ist denn niemand mehr in Hvide Sande, der berichten kann? 
@LAC: Otto hast du dir noch die dicken Herbst Heringe geholt?


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hat wohl keiner Lust zu schreiben, ist ja schon ein paar Wochen recht ruhig hier


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2018)

gibt es eigentlich zu Deinen Strandabschnittsnamen eine Karte?


----------



## Christian2512 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

wir fahren über Silvester zum ersten mal nach Dänemark an die Nordsee. 
Bis jetzt habe ich schon einige Sachen über Hvide Sande gelesen. Wir sind dann aber ungefähr auf Höhe von Vederso Klit. Ist es da auch möglich vom Strand aus zu angeln oder sollte ich lieber ein paar Kilometer bis Strandgarden runter fahren? Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand von euch Tipps geben kann. Gerne auch per PN

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Dezember 2018)

Schreib mal den User LAC eine PN. Der kann dir helfen.


----------



## Christian2512 (6. Dezember 2018)

Danke Hartmut!

Hab ich gemacht. Hoffe ich zumindest... Heist jetzt glaub ich Unterhaltung beginnen ...


----------



## Christian2512 (6. Dezember 2018)

Lac hat mir ein paar gute Hinweise zu Hvide Sande geben können. 
Leider kannte er Vederso Klit nicht. Vielleicht kennt sich da ja noch wer anders von euch aus?


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Dezember 2018)

Christian2512 schrieb:


> Lac hat mir ein paar gute Hinweise zu Hvide Sande geben können.
> Leider kannte er Vederso Klit nicht. Vielleicht kennt sich da ja noch wer anders von euch aus?


Viel Glück und Spaß in Dänemark und Petri.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Christian,

schau doch mal meinen Bericht auf Seite 38 Nr. 759 wir waren da Anfang November in der Gegend war ein kurzweiliges Angeln.
Wie es da Ende Dezember aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wenn du Fragen hast nur her damit.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Christian2512 (8. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Super Bericht. Hab ich gelesen.

Kannst du mir noch ein paar Tipps zur Montage geben und den Lockmitteln.
Meiner Erfahrung nach war an der deutschen Nordsee oftmals ein Vorfach mit weißen kleinen perlen besonders erfolgreich und an der Ostsee dagegen große bunte Perlen. Lieber etwas Auftrieb oder flach am Grund? Seeringler, Fischfetzen oder Wattwurm?

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben mit Fertigvorfächern gefischt, von der Größe und Farbe der Perlen her konnten wir keine großen Unterschiede feststellen,auftreibend und am Grund hat gefangen.
Bei den Ködern hatten wir Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm und Heringsfetzen, wobei der Wattwurm fängiger war als der Seeringler, auf Heringsfetzen hatten wir auch Bisse und Fisch, aber auch reichlich Fehlbisse teilweise sehr agressiv wo man gedacht nu ist aber was "Großes" dran, aber leider nicht.
Gefischt haben wir ca.2 Stunden vor Hochwasser bis ca.2 Stunden nach Hochwasser.
Ein Angelkumpel hat mir erzählt das in Thorsminde eine Woche nach dem wir in Hvide Sande waren Angler in der Hafeneinfahrt Dorsche (bis 70cm) und maßige Meerforellen gefangen haben. 
Die Montage, dicker Hechtproppen auf 3-4m Tiefe gestellt und Heringsfetzen, sie haben es auch mit Kunstködern probiert aber Fehlanzeige kein Zupfer, wenn wir das nächste mal oben sind wird das auf jedenfall auch ausprobiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Christian2512 (10. Dezember 2018)

Ok. Danke. Das hört sich doch gut an. 
Ob ich das mit der Hechtpose auch probiere? Ich denke der Urlaub kann nicht lang genug sein um alles zu versuchen. Ich weiß vermutlich nachher wieder nicht was ich zu erst machen soll...


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2018)

Christian2512 schrieb:


> Ob ich das mit der Hechtpose auch probiere?



Ich denke mal das das so funktioniert liegt daran, das der Hering da ist und die Räuber sich den Bauch vollschlagen, ob das Ende Dezember/ Anfang Januar noch so ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Probieren ist nie verkehrt aber wenn es läuft solltest du erst mal bei deiner Methode/ Montage bleiben die fängt, zumindest mit einer Rute und mit der anderen kann man ja probieren.

Am Ende heißt es sowieso : "Wer fängt hat Recht"

Gruß Frank


----------



## Christian2512 (12. Dezember 2018)

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Bin gespannt wie Flitze-bogen. Ich hoffe ich kann nachher von gefangenen Fischen berichten. Ansonsten berichte ich was man nicht machen sollte... Hab es auch schon geschafft in Schweden keinen Fisch zu fangen...


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2018)

Christian2512 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie Flitze-bogen.



Das kommt mir bekannt vor, je näher der Urlaub kommt desto heißer wird man , du wirst schon was fangen zur Not gibt es da ja noch ein paar Put and Take die forellen können aber auch zickig sein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Naish82 (21. Dezember 2018)

Moin... hat es schonmal jemand im Lyngvig Havn bzw im Fjord vor‘m Hafen / an der „Fahrrinne“ im Mai/Juni auf Barsch und Hecht versucht? Von Land oder mit Wathose?
Haben grad n Haus Fussläufig zum Hafen  gebucht und zumindest aus der Maps Perspektive sieht es quasi aus wie am bodden...


----------



## rippi (21. Dezember 2018)

Ein guter Platz für Flundern bis 15 cm. Es ist dort ein bisschen sandig zu beginn (so die ersten 25m) und wird dann sehr krautig (bis an die Oberfläche).


----------



## Naish82 (22. Dezember 2018)

Na dann lass ich die Ruten zu Hause und bleibe lieber beim Kiten...


----------



## rippi (22. Dezember 2018)

Ah dann solltest du aber auch nicht dort ins Wasser gehen, ich meine auf den Schildern dort wird ein Verbot für ausgesprochen. 
Dort ist auch ein relativ langes Netzgerät ins Wasser gehend, was einigermaßen schlecht zu umfahren sein sollte und du für den Start erst mal ein Stück laufen müsstest sofern nicht gerade NW-Wind ist.


----------



## Naish82 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ne, ich schaffe es schon die paar Meter zum Spot nach HS Nord oder nach Kloster,
Keine Sorge...
Hab halt Nur überlegt, ob da vllt Hecht/Barsch laufen könnte...
Hast du‘s denn da mal auf Räuber probiert oder woher kommen deine Infos bzg der Platten? 
Ich mein ja nur, weder Hecht noch barsch würden sich vermutlich für Wattwurm interessieren, auf die vermutlich die 15cm Platten gingen...


----------



## rippi (22. Dezember 2018)

Habe die Platten dort gesehen als ich Krabben gesammelt habe. Hatte längere Zeit mit kleineren Spinnern und Wobblern probiert und auch mal einen Tauwurm in der Hoffnung auf Barsch, aber nichts derartiges. Die Fischer von dort fahren allerdings auf Barsch raus und du kannst dir vielleicht tipps holen.


----------



## Naish82 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ne... so wichtig ist es nicht. Ich hab ab dem 01.mai mein Boot auf‘m großen Plöner. Hatte nur überlegt ob anhand der boddenähnlichen Struktur was ginge. 
Bin aber auch nicht zum angeln vor Ort. Mit 2 Kleinkindern, Hund und Frau gibt’s noch zig andere Sachen zu tun (und wenn’s nur der Spielplatz am Lyngvig Fyr ist)


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2018)

An alle Hvide Sande Fans,
wünsche euch ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest, sowie einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2019-  Lasst reichlich die kracher knallen, damit die bösen geister vertrieben werden und den mitgliedern, die momentan in hvide sande sind - warme finger und dicke fische (dorsche)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. Dezember 2018)

LAC schrieb:


> An alle Hvide Sande Fans,
> wünsche euch ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest, sowie einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2018-  Lasst reichlich die kracher knallen, damit die bösen geister vertrieben werden und den mitgliedern, die momentan in hvide sande sind - warme finger und dicke fische (dorsche)


Danke Dir Euch auch


----------



## anschmu (23. Dezember 2018)

Moin , auch ich wünsche allen hier eine ruhige besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !


----------



## wattläufer (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe gedacht, wir haben bereits 2018 oder habe ich etwas verpaßt ?
Gruß  Wattläufer


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich wünsche allen hier frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, egal welches das sein wird  Im nächsten Jahr bin ich auch mal wieder in hvide sande, freue mich jetzt schon drauf.
Grüße  Michael


----------



## okram24 (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich wünsche auch allen bekannten und unbekannten Hvide-Sande-Fans besinnliche Festtage und lasst es zum Jahreswechsel richtig krachen!
Vielleicht können wir ja auch in 2019 wieder ein Treffen organisieren?


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2018)

@ Wattläufer
Du hast nichts verpasst, da sieht man jedoch, was passieren kann, wenn die Kontrolle fehlt.  Meine Gedanken steuern förmlich meine Finger und so nehmen sie automatisch den Weg und nehmen die Form an , was sie am meisten gemacht haben d.h. 2018 berührt.  So arbeitet auch ein Computer. Kontrolle ist also wichtig.! 
Ich kontrolliere meine Texte nicht mehr, man muss sie nehmen wie sie kommen und oft lese ich alte Postings, die sind ganz abstrakt und verrückt und nur verständlich, wenn man Ahnung hat, das ist mir egal und ich kann es verkraften. Gut das Du es erkannt hast - ein Dank - ich habe es geändert! 

@ Okram 24
Die Idee ist gut mit dem Treffen, man sollte den Termin auch so früh wie möglich bekannt geben, damit die Mitglieder daran teilnehmen können bzw. Ihren Urlaub danach planen - damit sie auch Fische fangen. 
Nun sind einige Mitglieder ja ganz schnelle "Jungs und Mädels" die sind so schnell und müssen förmlich warten, bis die Heringe kommen und einige bekommen sie gar nicht zu Gesicht, da sie langsamer sind als die Bordies. Dieses kommt sehr oft vor, also nicht die ersten sein.  Ich hab einen gesehen, der stand schon im Februar da und wollte Heringe fangen - hatte das Haus um weiter vier Wochen gemietet. Habe ihm gesagt, er könntr es billiger haben, indem er sich im Vorfeld informiert im Anglerboard. da bekommt er Ratschläge, da springen ihm die Fische förmlich am Haken. Er sagte dann - das ist nicht schlimm - ich liebe diese Heringsangelei -  
Die Heringe bleiben ja ca. zwei Monate in Hvid Sande und ab Mitte Mai kann man immer mit Fische rechnen.

Marko, willst Du das machen mit den Terminen bzw. Treffen - habe die Zeit nicht genau im Kopf, wann Du bei mir bist - das ist doch sicherlich  in der Zeit um den 20.5. rum in dieser Zeit bin ich da. 
Sollte ein Treffen entstehen und ich bin dabei, haben die Jungs und Mädels freien Eintritt z.B. ins Fischereimuseum. Für die, die nicht immer Fische fangen, können wir auch im Schlachthaus einen kleinen Kursus machen. Die unterschiedlichen Methoden vom  Säubern bis hin zum Filetieren des Fleisches  zeigen. 
Marko starte mal mit der Liste - damit die Ihren Angelurlaub auch richtig planen - ich geben sogar Fischgarantie.

Gruß


----------



## wattläufer (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Lac,
mein Posting war auch mehr ironisch gemeint mit einem Lächeln! Dann hätten wir ja jetzt 2017 gehabt und das Jahr hätte ich gerne aufgrund einer Erkrankung und 14 Wochen Koma aus meinem Gedächtnis gestrichen. Anderseits wäre ich denn noch 1 Jahr jünger und könnte noch 1 Jahr länger meine Urlaube in Hvide Sande genießen!

Mit herzlichen Grüßen Wattläufer


----------



## okram24 (29. Dezember 2018)

@LAC: Im nächsten Jahr fallen die beweglichen Feiertage relativ spät, deshalb bin ich auch etwas später bei dir!
Genau gesagt vom 26.05.-02.06.2019, also in der Woche um Christi Himmelfahrt!
@all: Wer ist in dem Zeitraum noch in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und hat Lust auf ein Treffen? Die genaue Zeit können wir dann unter den Beteiligten ausdiskutieren!
Also beginne ich mal die Liste:
Otto
Marko


----------



## anschmu (30. Dezember 2018)

@ wattläufer Na da wünsch ich dir eine besonderes 2019 !


----------



## anschmu (30. Dezember 2018)

okram24 schrieb:


> @LAC: Im nächsten Jahr fallen die beweglichen Feiertage relativ spät, deshalb bin ich auch etwas später bei dir!
> Genau gesagt vom 26.05.-02.06.2019, also in der Woche um Christi Himmelfahrt!
> @all: Wer ist in dem Zeitraum noch in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und hat Lust auf ein Treffen? Die genaue Zeit können wir dann unter den Beteiligten ausdiskutieren!
> Also beginne ich mal die Liste:
> ...


Schade bin leider eine Woche früher oben !


----------



## wattläufer (30. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank anschmu,
für dich war das Jahr auch wohl nicht so prall, deinen Postings nach! Mir geht es mitlerweile so gut wie lange nicht mehr, was ich auch vondir Hoffe. Bei uns ist im Moment der Wurm drinne, letzten Donnerstag ist meine Frau mit dem Fahrrad gestürtzt und hat sich prompt den linken Oberarm gebrochen. Somit bin ich jetzt Krankenpfleger. Aber am 4.5. bin ich mit meinen Kumpels wieder eine Woche in Hvide Sande. Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen hier  ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr 2019.

gruß Wattläufer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Januar 2019)

Hej Otto,
es wird Zeit den 2019 Thread zu eröffnen, ich wünsche allen noch ein frohes und fischreiches neues Jahr.
Bg Carsten


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo Hvide-Sande-Freunde.
Hab seit längerem wieder mal vorbei geschaut und möchte euch allen ein gutes und fischreiches 2019 wünschen!
Letztes Jahr das erste mal Dänemark war super, schauen wir mal, ob ich heuer auch Zeit dafür finde....
Werde auf jeden Fall hier weiter am Ball bleiben.
Schreibt recht viel und fangt noch mehr, ciao.


----------



## Christian2512 (7. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

wir sind am Freitag zurück aus Dänemark. Leider war das Wetter an vielen Tagen nicht nach angeln. Der Sturm und das Zugunglück kam ja überall in  den Nachrichten.

Hab es dann aber an Neujahr in Thorsminde im Hafen versucht, da sonst die Wellen viel zu heftig waren. Morgens um zehn hab ich mich vorne auf die nördliche Mole gestellt und eine Rute raus aus der Hafenausfahrt geworfen und eine in die Hafeneinfahrt. Lieder kam bis 14:30 nicht ein Fisch. Nur zwei Krebse haben sich nicht abschütteln lassen. Die haben sich immer an der in den Hafen geworfenen Rute vergangen. Die anderen Würmer waren meisten noch drauf. Geangelt habe ich mit Wattwurm und Seeringler.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder wie da aussah.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## okram24 (7. Januar 2019)

@Christian2512: Schön, dass hier mal wieder jemand berichtet 
Da hast du aber Durchhaltevermögen gezeigt - 4 1/2 Stunden ohne Fisch!


----------



## okram24 (7. Januar 2019)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Otto,
> es wird Zeit den 2019 Thread zu eröffnen, ich wünsche allen noch ein frohes und fischreiches neues Jahr.
> Bg Carsten


Ja Otto, ich konnte bisher auch keinen neuen Thread finden!?


----------



## pomerodi71 (15. Januar 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Du erwähnst ein Boot, das ist nicht ein Binnengewässer wie die Ostsee förmlich sondern die Nordsee, ein Boot säuft schon bei den Brandungswellen ab.



Hallo 

Da ich nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread eröffnen möchte und die Fragen hier passen könnte, werde ich sie einfach mal stellen.

In der letzten Maiwoche geht es nach Nörre Nebel. Eine Woche Angelurlaub mit 3 Kerlen. Wir fahren in dieser Konstellation schon im 12 Jahr in Folge dorthin. Leider haben sich die Put & take Seen in der Umgebung dahingehend entwickelt, dass man sehr viele Schneidertage einplanen muss. Für uns kommen nur große Naturseen in Frage und somit ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt. Das Heringsangeln soll aber nicht das einzige Highligt der Woche sein und somit kam die Idee, dieses Jahr mein Boot mitzunehmen.

Ich habe ein Tuckerboot (http://www.jata-boats.com/boten/d-riomar470.html) mit 40 PS Außenborder. Es ist recht fix, aber aufgrund seiner Form nicht wirklich für Wellen gemacht (eher für Grachten...).

Trotzdem möchte ich gerne auf die Nordsee raus, in der Hoffnung, dass das wir in der Woche ein paar ruhige Tage haben. 

In der Ho Bucht https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ho+Bugt/@55.6729246,8.1660262,11z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x464addf83064a599:0xcdc7fa6734635f3d!8m2!3d55.5567085!4d8.2720997 
soll es eine Slipanlage geben, wo man gut starten könnte.

Aufgrund der "Seetüchtigkeit" des Bootes wollen wir natürlich nicht so weit hinaus, aber die Bucht schon verlassen.

Lohnt es sich die Uferregionen abzufahren?

Mal abgesehen von Hering, was kann ich Ende Mai dort an Zielfischen erwarten.

Gibt es andere/bessere Stellen als die Ho-Bucht zum slippen? 

Natürlich soll es auch in den Fjord gehen... Wer hat Tipps und Ratschläge für mich?

Um der Frage vorzugreifen... Ich habe den Führerschein zur See 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## anschmu (15. Januar 2019)

pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da ich nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread eröffnen möchte und die Fragen hier passen könnte, werde ich sie einfach mal stellen.
> 
> ...


Petri , ich weiß nicht ,ob du mit dem Boot Nordseetauglich bist . Aber slippen kannst du bestimmt in Hvide Sande , Borkhaven oder Ringköbing für den Fjord !


----------



## pomerodi71 (15. Januar 2019)

anschmu schrieb:


> Petri , ich weiß nicht ,ob du mit dem Boot Nordseetauglich bist . Aber slippen kannst du bestimmt in Hvide Sande , Borkhaven oder Ringköbing für den Fjord !



Danke 

Nordseetauglich... Sagen wir es mal so... Ich würde mich mit dem Boot nicht weit vom Ufer, bzw. Slipanlage entfernen und auch nur an einem ruhigen Tag rausfahren und das Wetter beobachten. Mir ist klar, dass das Wetter schnell umschlagen kann und dann würde ich halt zurück fahren. 

Da es aber viele Brandungs und Molenangler gibt, erwarte ich auch in Küstnenähe gute Möglichkeiten. 

Ich möchte mich natürlich vorab über alles informieren, um gut gerüstet in das Abenteuer zu starten. Deshalb beginne ich so früh mit dem Sammlen von Informationen.


----------



## Mark-->HH (16. Januar 2019)

Also, mir ist schon klar, dass das was ich jetzt schreibe, nicht zu deiner Frage passt. Und ein erfahrener Bootseigner bin ich auch nicht. Aber weit weg vom Ufer ist aber gerade in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande relativ, da dort eine ordentliche Strömung herrscht, soweit ich das vom Ufer aus/beim Baden beobachten konnte. Für die Ecke bei Blavand kann ich nicht sprechen. Ich persönlich hätte ärgste Bedenken mit einem Boot dieser Größe auf die Nordsee zu fahren. Das Boot erscheint mir - wie Anschmu auch schon angedeutet hat - nicht für diesen Einsatz auf der Nordsee geeignet. Lass z.B. nur mal den Motor etwas haben. Antriebslos mit drei Mann in einem 4,70-Boot auf der Nordsee... Es saufen jedes Jahr genug Leute in den Feriengebieten im Urlaub ab. 
Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat, nichts gegen dein Boot.


----------



## pomerodi71 (16. Januar 2019)

@ Mark-->HH
Danke für deine Einschätzung. 
Es ist nicht so, dass ich keine Erfahrungen mit dem Boot habe, sondern nur gesunden Respekt vor der Westküste Dänemarks. 
Klar, könnte der Motor ausfallen, aber das kann dir auch in einem anderen Boot passieren. Für solche Fälle gibt es schöne rote Fahnen, 3 Mobiltelefone und Ruder. 
Ich will nicht zum weißen oder gelben Riff, sondern in 1-2 Kilometern vor der Küste lang fahren (also dort, wo sich Surfer mit noch kleinerem fahrbaren Untersatz rumtreiben). 
Und dieses nur bei schönem Wetter und ruhiger See. Wenn das Wetter sich ändert, fahre ich wieder rein. Nach 12 Jahren Dänemark weiß ich, dass das Wetter sich schnell ändern kann, aber zwischen ruhiger See und ordentlich Wellengang liegen mehr als ein paar Minuten. Ich brauche keine 5 Minuten für 3 Kilometer und viel weiter will ich gar nicht weg... 

Es ist aber nicht so, dass ich Argumenten gegenüber verschlossen bin. In Hvide Sande gibt es Slipanlagen direkt im Hafen. Von dort aus möchte ich wohl starten und mich im Umkreis der Molen bewegen. 

Gibt es hier niemanden, der in dieser Hinsicht von Erfahrungen berichten kann?


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Januar 2019)

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Booten auf der Nordsee, daher will ich mich da zurückhalten. Ich sehe die Surfer aber immer nur im Fjord, nicht am Strand... Ich weiß aber wirklich nicht, ob sich das fischtechnisch Ende Mai lohnt. Hering kannst du auch gut vom Ufer fangen, hornhechte auch. Makrelen wird es noch nicht geben. Ob irgend ein anderer Zielfisch den Versuch wert ist  kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ich denke aber, dass so ein Boot für die Angelei auf Hecht und Barsch im Fjord Gold wert ist. Dafür lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, wenn man diese Fische beangeln will.
Grüße  Michael


----------



## pomerodi71 (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Michael,

parallel zu meiner Anfrage hier, habe ich noch einmal in einem Boot-Forum geschrieben.
Mein Boot ist Kategorie C und somit durchaus geeignet, nahe der Küste entlang zu fahren. Natürlich nicht im Blindflug und unvorbereitet 

Heringsangeln vom Ufer lief die letzten Jahre absolut genial und wenn man nicht bei jedem Wurf ein Full House erwartet, entefernt man sich einfach ein wenig von der Schleuse und muss dafür nicht Schulter an Schulter angeln.
Trotzdem ist Heringsangeln vom Boot eine andere Nummer und ich finde es genial (Erfahrungen an der Schlei). Einfach nur über dem Schwarm ablassen und dann zuckt die Rute schon 

In Westjütland vor der Küste ist Plattfisch das Ziel. Der ist neben Hering, Merräsche, Seelachs und Wittling zu dieser Zeit voll da. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass wir Merräsche, Seelachs oder Wittling zu sehen bekommen werden.

Klar könnte man Plattfisch auch vom Strand aus mit Brandungsruten beangeln, aber diese Angelei ist absolut nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (18. Januar 2019)

Es kann dir passieren, daß du das Boot mitschleppst und nicht einen Tag raus kommst!
Im Prinzip musst du es aber selber wissen, ob es das wert ist.
Nimm jedenfalls eine gute Automatikweste pro Person  mit...mein Tipp, wenn du  mit so einem Boot in Dänemark fischen willst, fahr lieber an die dänische Ostsee.
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Boot auf einem Binnensee, eine Serie höherer Wellen hat gereicht und ich bin gerade mal so noch ans Ufer gekommen, bevor wir untergegangen wären....


----------



## anschmu (21. Januar 2019)

Das Problem mit dem Rausfahren hatten wir vorn Jahren auch mal . Ein Bekannter hatte sein Boot , ungefähr in der gleichen Klasse wie Pomerodi71 ,auch mit . Aber er konnte nur einmal auf den Fjord und das war auch schon grenzwertig !


----------



## pomerodi71 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich kann mich an kein Jahr erinnern, an dem wir nicht mindestens 2 Top-Tage hatte, was das Wetter angeht. Die letzten beiden Jahre sogar 7 Tage am Stück. 

Klar, es kann auch mal eine Woche am Stück regnen und windig sein. Das Risiko werde ich aber eingehen.
Mit Risiko meine ich, dass wir das Boot nicht nutzen können und nicht, dass wir mit aller Gewalt aufs Wasser müssen.

Mein Vater war gerade das Wochenende zu Besuch bei befreundeten Dänen in Nörre Nebel. Die haben gesagt, Nähe der Küste ist kein Problem, so lange man das Wetter im Auge behält.

Ostsee kommt nicht in Frage, da wir ziemlich eingefahren sind und immer im gleichen Ort und im gleichen Haus verweilen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde!
Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir einen neuen 2019er-Thread für Hvide Sande starten? Das macht es für viele Mitleser einfacher bei der Suche.
Cheerio


----------



## okram24 (22. Januar 2019)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir einen neuen 2019er-Thread für Hvide Sande starten? Das macht es für viele Mitleser einfacher bei der Suche.
> Cheerio


Das ist ja traditionell Otto's Aufgabe!
Wo ist der eigentlich, schon ewig nichts mehr von ihm gehört


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Januar 2019)

Hej,
ich hatte ihn schon angeschrieben das wir auf ihn warten, kam noch kein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2019)

@ pomerodie 71
betreffend angeln auf der nordsee vor hvide sande mit einem sportboot, habe ich ja schon kurz erwähnt, daß dieses lebensgefährlich ist und böse enden kann   sogar mit tödlichem ausgang.  Das hört sich zwar hart an, aber es ist so und du kannst es nicht schön reden. Ich kann dich verstehen, daß du gerne mit dem boot vor der küste rumfahren möchtest und angeln willst, das geht auch, aber nicht mit deinem boot. Egal ob in den papieren steht es ist seetauglich  - du erwähnst die schlei, das ist zwar deutschlands größter fjord aber die schlei und die ostsee kannst du nicht mit der nordsee in hvide sande vergleichen. Du kannst mit deinem boot - von deutschland bis nach dänemark auf der ostsee fahren - da sage ich kein problem, wenn alle wichtigen Sachen die man benötigt für solch eine fahrt im boot sind.
Die nordseeküste ist eine ganz gefährliche küste - da sind schon zig schiffe abgesoffen.
Die strömung im Bereich hvide sande ist ja ganz gewaltig und auch gefährlich - wir haben ja zwei strömungen an der westküste. Einmal die strömung von nord nach süd, die in jedem seehandbuch steht und einmal die gezeitenströmung. Das sind die zwei strömungen, die an der dän. nordseeküste vorkommen, in hvide Sande aber noch eine andere, durch die schleuse, die unterschiedlich ist und eine strömung grob gesagt wie im rhein ist, wenn die tore auf sind und das wasser zur nordsee fließt bei ebbe. 

Die hafeneinfahrt ist ja durch die neune molen erweitert worden, dieses wurde gemacht, daß u.a. auch bei sturm ein schiff den Hafen in hvide Sande anlaufen kann, dieses war früher nicht möglich. Auch wenn Du am Ufer stehst und die nordsee beobachtest und denkst, schönes Wetter - ruhige See - ich fahre jetzt raus, wirst du feststellen wenn Du raus fährst, daß es anders ist, als die meisten es sich denken - die brandungswellen sind da,  nicht hoch nur 1 m  genügt das du jede welle richtig anfahren muss und ans angeln gar nicht mehr denkst - nur noch, daß nichts passiert. Es kann doch so viel passieren, der motor setzt aus, dann bist du ein spielball der wellen  oder auf einmal bist du im nebel - den siehst du nicht, der entsteht und du bist mittendrin - die wellen sind aber noch da. 
Ich glaube,  von land kannst du an der schleuse, besser die heringe und hornhechte fangen, als vom Boot.  An der schleuse kommen sie konzentriert vor und ziehen nur ihre runden. Du kannst ja mal an der mole an der spitze auf den steinen stehen und dich festhalten, wenn eine welle kommt - so sind sie überall, man sieht es nur nicht vom ufer. 
Die worte die ein dän. dein vater gesagt hat, es besteht keine gefahr wenn man das wetter im auge behält, sind zwar schöne wörter, jedoch in meinen augen von personen, die keine ahnung haben. Wenn das so wäre, dann würde man an der küste ständig kleine boote sehen. Selbst in Hvide sande sieht man keine. Im Fjord sind dann und wann welche, wobei da die gefahr besteht das man aufläuft. Karten für den fjord solltest du dir besorgen, denn die Gefahr auf grund zu laufen besteht dort bei einen starken wind ist er auch gefährlich, da er sehr flach ist er ist zwar 40 km land und 10 km breit, jedoch rund die die hälfte der wasserfläche ist nicht mal ein meter tief, die wellen werden gebrochen und dadurch ensteht kabbelwasser, von allen seiten kommen sie dann, die tiefste stelle ist um die 4 m  und fast die hälfte der gesamten Wasserfläche ist noch nicht mal ein meter tief  - das ist die gefahr.
So nun genug  - im fjord kannst du mit dem boot gut angeln. Du entscheidest doch, was du machst. Wünsche dir schöne tage und das du fische fängst und keine probleme 
bekommst.  


@ Okram 24 
Marko, du hast sicherlich schon mein mail gelesen -  habe viel um die ohren. Werde nach deinen wünschen für 2019 einen neuen thread eröffnen .
Hoffentlich beherrsche ich dieses noch.
Wir sehen uns am 26.mai und schlagen von land zu.

@ Carsten Heidorn
Ich lebe noch,  bin aber reichlich am schaffen und hatte keine zeit, wenn ich ehrlich bin auch kein bock, ich frage mich warum?


----------



## okram24 (25. Januar 2019)

Otto hat den Thread für 2019 eröffnet!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (25. Januar 2019)

Danke, LAC!

HVIDE SANDE 2019 - hier geht es weiter ... https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...-richtig-wenn-du-fische-fangen-willst.344328/


----------



## pomerodi71 (7. Februar 2019)

Im "neuen" Thread geht's weiter...


----------

